# Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei



## Nightslaver (26. April 2016)

*Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Schon seit geraumer Zeit strebt die AKP in der Türkei eine neue Verfassung an, unter anderem um ein Präsidialsystem in der Türkei einzuführen.

Nun äußerte sich jüngst der AKP-Politiker und Palamentspräsident Ismahel Kahraman mit der Forderung bei einer Verfassungsänderung auch die in der Verfassung verankerte Trennung von Staat und Kirche (Sekularismus) zu streichen, die auf den türkischen Staatsgründer Kemal Atatürk zurück geht, und durch eine islamisch geprägte Verfassung zu ersetzen:



> "Der Begriff des Säkularismus sollte nicht in der neuen Verfassung  sein", sagte Kahraman nach Angaben der staatlichen Nachrichtenagentur  Anadolu in Istanbul. "Wir sind ein islamisches Land. Deshalb sollten wir  eine religiöse Verfassung schaffen."




Für eine Änderung der Verfassung bräuchte die AKP 330 von 550 Stimmen der Abgeordneten im Paralament.
Momentan fehlen ihr noch 13 Stimmen für diese Mehrheit.

Man kann nur hoffen das die Stimmen für eine Religöse Verfassung in der AKP nie mit ihrer Forderung durchkommen und die AKP nie die notwendige Mehrheit für eine Verfassungsänderung zusammen bekommen wird.
Auch ohne so eine Verfassungsänderung hat die AKP in den letzten Jahren schon dafür gesorgt das die Türkei sich gesellschaftlich / religös genug zurück entwickelt hat.
Ich will mir garnicht vorstellen was passieren würde wen die Trennung von Staat und Kirche in der Türkei aufgehoben wird, wie schnell dann islamische Fanatiker die Türkei auf einen zutiefst religös konservativen Weg bringen würden / könnten...

Quelle: Turkei: Parlamentschef fordert islamische Verfassung - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (26. April 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*



> Auch ohne so eine Verfassungsänderung hat die AKP in den letzten Jahren schon dafür gesorgt das die Türkei sich gesellschaftlich / religös genug zurück entwickelt hat.


Inwiefern denn?
Insgesamt sollte man berücksichtigen, dass es sich hierbei um einen einzelnen Politiker handelt. Es ist nicht unüblich, dass vereinzelt Politiker extreme Forderungen stellen, um den eigenen Bekanntheitsgrad zu erhöhen. Nach den Motto: Es gibt keine schlechte Publicity.

Edit: Wie gesagt, es war nur seine persönliche Ansicht: Erdogan widerspricht deutschen Medien: "Staat muss zu allen Religionen denselben Abstand halten" | nex24.com


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. April 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Turkei: Recep Tayyip Erdogan will keine islamische Verfassung - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Nightslaver (28. April 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Inwiefern denn?



Aufhebung des Kopftuchverbots an Schulen und Universitäten, Errichtung von Mosheen auf dem Universitätsgelände, vorgehen gegen abweichende Jornalistische Meinungen, Jornalisten und Social Media Plattformen, um mal nur ein paar Dinge zu nennen.



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Insgesamt sollte man berücksichtigen, dass es sich hierbei um einen einzelnen Politiker handelt. Es ist nicht unüblich, dass vereinzelt Politiker extreme Forderungen stellen, um den eigenen Bekanntheitsgrad zu erhöhen. Nach den Motto: Es gibt keine schlechte Publicity.



Ah ja, klar, ein einzelner inerhalb der AKP und dann noch rein zufällig der Präsident des Parlaments... Sorry, aber mit der Meinung ist er 100%ig nicht der einzige in der Partei, vieleicht der einzige der sich offen dafür jetzt ausgesprochen hat aber es gibt garantiert mehr die das begrüßen würden.
Würde mich auch alles andere als wundern, bei einer Partei die sich so offen für einen stark konservativen Islam ausspricht, wen es  so wäre. 



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Edit: Wie gesagt, es war nur seine persönliche Ansicht: Erdogan widerspricht deutschen Medien: "Staat muss zu allen Religionen denselben Abstand halten" | nex24.com



Jaja, warum muss Erdogan das dementieren? Wie würde die EU wohl darauf reagieren wen Erdogan sich dazu bekennen würde? Wie sollte das mit den "Werten" und Ansichten der EU vereinbar sein ein Land mit einer religösen Verfassung in die EU auf zu nehmen?
Da könnten wir dann auch gleich Nordkorea die Mitgliedschaft in der EU anbieten wen ein Land mit islamischer Verfassung in der EU Mitglied werden kann.



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Turkei: Recep Tayyip Erdogan will keine islamische Verfassung - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Jaja, wieviel Abstand die AKP zu jeglicher Religion hält sieht man ja immer wieder...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. April 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Turkei: Recep Tayyip Erdogan will keine islamische Verfassung - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Die AKP hat die einst wesentlich säkularisierte Türkei wieder religiöser gemacht.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aufhebung des Kopftuchverbots an Schulen und Universitäten


Das passiert momentan auch in Deutschland.



> Jaja, warum muss Erdogan das dementieren? Wie würde die EU wohl darauf reagieren wen Erdogan sich dazu bekennen würde? Wie sollte das mit den "Werten" und Ansichten der EU vereinbar sein ein Land mit einer religösen Verfassung in die EU auf zu nehmen?


Ich denke er wird die religiöse Verfassung irgendwann selber fordern, aber eben unter anderem Namen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. April 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*

Ich weiß nicht genau, wie die Partei für Gerechtigkeit und Aufschwung tickt, aber ein Gottesstaat wäre kein Aufschwung, sondern ein Schwung zurück ins Mittelalter.


----------



## efdev (28. April 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das passiert momentan auch in Deutschland.



hier in D gibt es ein Kopftuchverbot?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. April 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*



efdev schrieb:


> hier in D gibt es ein Kopftuchverbot?


In einigen Bundesländern für Lehrkräfte (mMn zurecht) schon.


----------



## efdev (28. April 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> In einigen Bundesländern für Lehrkräfte (mMn zurecht) schon.



aha lass ich mal so stehen will hier keine Diskussion anfangen


----------



## Nightslaver (28. April 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau, wie die Partei für Gerechtigkeit und Aufschwung tickt, aber ein Gottesstaat wäre kein Aufschwung, sondern ein Schwung zurück ins Mittelalter.



Wäre es? Das einzige was die AKP in ihrer Amtszeit positives geschaft hat war die Türkei wirtschaftlich voran zu bringen. Das Wirtschaft und strenge Religionsauslegung kein Widerspruch sein müssen zeigen ja Länder wie die  Dubai, die Emirate und der Iran. Soviel zum Aufschwung.

Was Gerechtigkeit angeht ist das ein sehr sehr sehr sehr dehnbarer Begriff. Im Iran ist es für gewisse Menschen schon Gerechtigkeit wen jemand nach der Sharia verurteilt wird und das ist immerhin eine vom Koran geleitete Rechtssprechung. 

Das die AKP also einen wirtschaftlich "liberalen" Gottesstaat, oder zumindest stark konservativen islamischen Staat, aus der Türkei machen könnte ist nicht völlig abwägig da gegensätzlich, wie andere genannte Länder zeigen.
Die einzige Frage ist wie sehr die AKP darauf hinarbeitet.
Was man mit Sicherheit sagen kann ist das die AKP bis jetzt in den letzten Jahren sichtbar darauf hingearbeitet hat die erreichte Sekularität in der Türkei zu untergraben und den konservativen Islam in der türkischen Gesellschaft wieder zu stärken.
Das was Erdogan also bezüglich der Sekularität sagt und das was die AKP unter ihm gemacht hat stehen in einem sichtbaren Gegensatz zueinander, auch wen er die Türkei bis heute noch zu keinem Gottesstaat gemacht hat.

Bedenklich ist es alle Mal...


----------



## Poulton (29. April 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> In einigen Bundesländern für Lehrkräfte (mMn zurecht) schon.


Spontan fällt mir da nur Berlin ein. In NRW wurde es gekippt, das hatte aber bestimmte Gründe:


> Auch das Berliner Arbeitsgericht war mit Blick auf die  höchstrichterliche Entscheidung nicht von einer Verfassungswidrigkeit  der Berliner Regelungen überzeugt. Deshalb werde das Neutralitätsgesetz  der Hauptstadt dem Karlsruher Gericht nicht zur Prüfung vorgelegt, hieß  es im Urteil. Im Unterschied zum Schulgesetz in Nordrhein-Westfalen gebe  es beim Berliner Neutralitätsgesetz keine gleichheitswidrigen  Privilegien für christlich-abendländische Bildungs- und Kulturwerte oder  Traditionen.


Weiterhin kein Kopftuch fur Berliner Lehrerinnen


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (30. April 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wäre es? Das einzige was die AKP in ihrer Amtszeit positives geschaft hat war die Türkei wirtschaftlich voran zu bringen. Das Wirtschaft und strenge Religionsauslegung kein Widerspruch sein müssen zeigen ja Länder wie die  Dubai, die Emirate und der Iran. Soviel zum Aufschwung.
> 
> Was Gerechtigkeit angeht ist das ein sehr sehr sehr sehr dehnbarer Begriff. Im Iran ist es für gewisse Menschen schon Gerechtigkeit wen jemand nach der Sharia verurteilt wird und das ist immerhin eine vom Koran geleitete Rechtssprechung.
> 
> ...


Deine Bedenken beruhen auch einzig und allein auf Behauptungen, Vorwürfe und Angstmacherei.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aufhebung des Kopftuchverbots an Schulen und Universitäten, Errichtung von Mosheen auf dem Universitätsgelände, vorgehen gegen abweichende Jornalistische Meinungen, Jornalisten und Social Media Plattformen, um mal nur ein paar Dinge zu nennen.


Frauen dürfen also jetzt selber entscheiden, ob sie das Kopftuch tragen wollen oder nicht. Wo erkennst du da eine Islamisierung? Moscheen und Gebetsräume auf dem Gelände von Universitäten gab auch schon viel früher. Auch hier in Aachen wurde vor über 50 Jahren auf dem Gelände der RWTH mit Hilfe der Uni eine Moschee errichtet, einfach weil die Nachfrage groß war.
Und Thema Pressefreiheit: Nehmen wir mal an die AKP würde tatsächlich die Pressefreiheit einschränken. Russland schikaniert regierungskritische Journalisten, laufen die also auch Gefahr ein islamischer Gottesstaat zu werden?


> Ah ja, klar, ein einzelner inerhalb der AKP und dann noch rein zufällig der Präsident des Parlaments... Sorry, aber mit der Meinung ist er 100%ig nicht der einzige in der Partei, vieleicht der einzige der sich offen dafür jetzt ausgesprochen hat aber es gibt garantiert mehr die das begrüßen würden.
> Würde mich auch alles andere als wundern, bei einer Partei die sich so offen für einen stark konservativen Islam ausspricht, wen es  so wäre.


Kauder aus der CDU hat gefordert, dass pauschal alle Moscheen überwacht und somit auf Grund der Religion unter Terrorverdacht gestellt werden und er ist sicherlich nicht der Einzige aus der Partei, der so denkt. Ist die CDU nun verfassungsfeindlich? Nein, weil Forderungen einzelner Politiker nicht die Partei wiederspiegelt.


> Jaja, warum muss Erdogan das dementieren? [...]


Weil er dagegen ist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. April 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*

Im Moment sehe ich nur, dass Erdogan ein gestörtes Verhältnis zur Pressefreiheit hat und die AKP Bestrebungen gegen einen (strengen) Laizismus unternimmt. Die Türkei kann man auch nicht mit anderen Staaten im Großraum des mitteren Ostens vergleichen. Sie befindet sich nicht nur geografisch, sondern auch mental zwischen zwei Welten, der westlichen und der islamischen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Wenn das der Wunsch und Wille des türkischen Volkes ist, warum nicht? Ist ja deren Bier. Aber was würde das am Status Quo ändern? Defacto ist die Türkei doch längst ein islamischer Staat geworden unter Erdogan.

Der Mann hat doch vor Jahren bereits deutlich gemacht, wofür er steht:
Turkei: Das System von Recep Tayip Erdogan - DIE WELT



			
				Welt schrieb:
			
		

> "Gott sei Dank sind wir Anhänger der Scharia", sagte Erdogan 1994 der Zeitung "Milliyet". Der Satz daraus "unser Ziel ist der islamische Staat", hat die Türkei erschüttert und außenpolitisch großen Flurschaden angerichtet.



Auftritt in Dusseldorf: Erdogans vergiftete Liebe - SPIEGEL ONLINE



			
				Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Erdogan will den Menschen eine klare Identität geben.  Man nennt euch Gastarbeiter, Ausländer oder Deutschtürken. Aber egal, wie euch alle nennen: Ihr seid meine Staatsbürger, ihr seid meine Leute, ihr seid meine Freunde, ihr seid meine Geschwister!"



Aufregung um Treffen in Istanbul: Erdogan umgarnt deutsch-turkische Politiker - SPIEGEL ONLINE



			
				Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Teilnehmer berichteten SPIEGEL ONLINE weiter, dass der türkische Premier dann den Satz wiederholte, der schon vor zwei Jahren bei seiner Rede in Köln 2008 für heftige Kritik gesorgt hatte. *"Assimilation ist ein Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit."* Und eine noch schärfere Formulierung hatte die türkische Regierung den Angaben von Ali Ertan Toprak, stellvertretender Vorsitzender der Alevitischen Gemeinde in Deutschland, zufolge parat: *"Wir müssen die europäische Kultur mit der türkischen impfen."*



Reformer oder Wolf im Schafspelz? - DIE WELT



			
				Welt schrieb:
			
		

> "Die Demokratie ist nur der Zug, auf den wir aufsteigen, bis wir am Ziel sind. Die Moscheen sind unsere Kasernen, die Minarette unsere Bajonette, die Kuppeln unsere Helme und die Gläubigen unsere Soldaten"



Das von jenem Mann, der sich Einmischung in die Türkei jederzeit verbietet:

Emotionale Rede: Erdogan wutend – "Was habt Ihr da zu suchen?" - DIE WELT



			
				Welt schrieb:
			
		

> "Wer seid Ihr? Was habt Ihr da zu suchen?", sagte Erdogan. "Diplomatie unterliegt einem gewissen Anstand und Umgangsformen. Das ist nicht Euer Land. Das ist die Türkei." Innerhalb des Konsulats könnten sie sich frei bewegen. Alles andere bedürfe einer Genehmigung.



Und mit einem solchen Subjekt arbeiten wir zusammen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> .. Und mit einem solchen Subjekt arbeiten wir zusammen.


Es ist ein gewählter Präsident. Besser als unfähige Könige, mit denen wir ebenso zusammen arbeiten. 
AfD-Anhänger können, so scheint es immer wieder, wenn man Texter der AfD liest nur "Nein" Sagen,
 umsetzbare konstruktive Vorschläge liest man selten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist ein gewählter Präsident.



War Hitler auch. Trotzdem war der Mann ein Verbrecher und Mörder.

Nur weil man demokratisch gewählt wird, heißt das nicht, dass man dann demokratisch arbeitet. Und genau das tut Erdogan *nicht*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> AfD-Anhänger können, so scheint es immer wieder, wenn man Texter der AfD liest nur "Nein" Sagen,
> umsetzbare konstruktive Vorschläge liest man selten.



Wie auch immer man jetzt auf die AfD kommt. Ist doch gar nicht das Thema.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> War Hitler auch. Trotzdem war der Mann ein Verbrecher und Mörder..


Darum wurde gegen den Verbrecher Hitler und das ihn unterstützende Volk ein  Krieg geführt. 
Mit diesem Vergleich willst Du also, wenn man Dich zu Ende interpretiert, eine Kriegh gegen die 
Türkei zum Zaun losbrechen?

Da kann man nur sagen:


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum wurde gegen den Verbrecher Hitler und das ihn unterstützende Volk ein  Krieg geführt.
> Mit diesem Vergleich willst Du also, wenn man Dich zu Ende interpretiert, eine Kriegh gegen die
> Türkei zum Zaun losbrechen?
> 
> Da kann man nur sagen:



Da kann man wirklich nur  sagen, wenn du den Vergleich nicht verstehst.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum wurde gegen den Verbrecher Hitler und das ihn unterstützende Volk ein  Krieg geführt.
> Mit diesem Vergleich willst Du also, wenn man Dich zu Ende interpretiert, eine Kriegh gegen die
> Türkei zum Zaun losbrechen?
> 
> Da kann man nur sagen:


Aufgrund der bisherigen Entwicklung habe ich eher Angst davor, dass die Türkei einen Krieg gegen Russland losbricht...
Und gegen Hitler wurde auch nur Krieg geführt, weil er meinte mal eben die Welt anzugreifen zu müssen. Was in der Zeit 1933-38 in Deutschland bzw. Mitteleuropa passiert ist haben die Alliierten ignoriert. Vielleicht hätten sie ihn aufhalten können...


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Aufgrund der bisherigen Entwicklung habe ich eher Angst davor, dass die Türkei einen Krieg gegen Russland losbricht...



Würde dem Egomanen aus Ankara mal ganz gut tun, wenn ihn Moskau zurecht weißt. Die Türkei ist eines der Haupthindernisse für den Frieden in Syrien.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und gegen Hitler wurde auch nur Krieg geführt, weil er meinte mal eben die Welt anzugreifen zu müssen. Was in der Zeit 1933-38 in Deutschland bzw. Mitteleuropa passiert ist haben die Alliierten ignoriert. Vielleicht hätten sie ihn aufhalten können...



Genau so sieht es aus. Und leider wiederholt sich die Geschichte. Auch heute wird wieder Appeasment gegenüber einer totalitären Gewaltideologie geübt. Hoffen wir inständig, dass sich das Ergebnis nicht wiederholt.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*



> Nach der Völkermord-Resolution im Bundestag hat sich der türkische  Präsident Erdogan enttäuscht über Kanzlerin Merkel geäußert. Er verstehe  nicht, warum die CDU-Vorsitzende es nicht geschafft habe, ihre eigene  Partei dazu zu bringen, gegen die Resolution zu stimmen, sagte Erdogan.



Tja, das er das nicht versteht wundert mich absolut nicht bei einem Mann der seine Partei mit einem absolut autorkatischen Führerkult führt... 



> Die Kanzlerin habe ihm versprochen, alles in ihrer Macht stehende zu tun, um die Annahme der Resolution zu verhindern, sagte er.



Selbst innerhalb ihrer Partei ist Merkels Macht halt nicht unendlich, auch wen Erdogan sich das nicht vorstellen kann, aber so ist das in einer Demokratie die zumindest noch halbwegs funktioniert, und nach der Aussage gehend hieß ihre Äußerung auch nicht das sie es auf jeden Fall verhindern wird.
Wobei man aber auch sagen muss das es schon sehr beschämend für Merkels Ansehn wäre wen sie Erdogan gegenüber so etwas überhaupt versprochen hätte...



> Er warnte, Deutschland könne einen "wichtigen Freund" verlieren und  verwies ausdrücklich auf die Millionen türkischstämmigen Menschen in  Deutschland.



Vieleicht sollten wir ihm dann seine 3 Millionen "Freunde" zurück geben, wen die nicht mehr unsere "Freunde" sein wollen.



> Sanktionen gegen die Bundesrepublik wollte er ausdrücklich nicht ausschließen.



Wie lächerlich...



> In Deutschland, auch in Teilen der Medien, gebe es Gruppen die der  Türkei offen feindlich gegenüber stünden, sagte Erdogan dem Blatt "Daily  Sabah" zufolge. Diese seien in Verschwörungen gegen das Land  verwickelt.
> 
> Der Plan für die Abstimmung müsse auch von einem "übergeordneten Kopf" gekommen sein.



Uh, nein, jetzt kommt er mit der Verschwörungstheorie gegen die Türkei und der Bundestag und die Politiker dort waren nur willfähige Marionetten für die Männer im Hintergrund. 
Würde mich nicht wundern wen er daheim bei sich im Wohnzimmer ein Bild von Kim Jong Un und desen Vorgängern hängen hätte, die sind ja auch große Fans von internationalen Verschwörungen gegen ihre Länder, sobald ihnen was nicht passen tut.



> Quelle: Erdogan nach Armenier-Resolution von Merkel enttauscht


----------



## Verminaard (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

"Wir muessen die rechte Gefahr in Deutschland viel intensiver bekaempfen.
Am Besten gruenden wir eine Arbeitsgruppe gegen Rechts!"

Bin gespannt wann diese Aussagen hier kommen.

Was genau will eigentlich Erdogan mit seinen Anhaengern?
Das Osmanische Reich wieder aufbluehen lassen?


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Was genau will eigentlich Erdogan mit seinen Anhaengern?
> Das Osmanische Reich wieder aufbluehen lassen?



Ganz richtig genau das möchte er am liebsten. Er sieht sich, die AKP, deren Anhänger und die Türkei wie er sie sich vorstellt als Wiedergeburt des osmansichen Reichs und am liebsten hätte er auch genau deren Grenzen und mehr zurück:

Turkei: Erdogan traumt von einem neuen Reich der Osmanen - DIE WELT


----------



## Verminaard (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Passt ja dann wunderbar in die EU, Staaten ohne Grenzen, Religionsfreiheit, Menschenrechte, Toleranz und Multikulti. 

Ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht was der will? In Bezug das man sich dann halbwegs politisch korrekt verhaelt ohne gleich als Nazi beschimpft zu werden.
Vielleicht kann sich ja der ein oder andere Experte dazu auessern.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ich wäre je dafür die Türkei aus der NATO zu werfen und scharfe Sanktionen zu verhängen. Ggf auch eine Seeblockade,
dass wirklich nichts mehr in diesen Staat rein oder raus kommt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*

Heftige Kritik an Armenien-Resolution: Erdogan fordert Rechenschaft uber Holocaust

Der Kalif vom Bosporus ist nicht mehr Ernst zu nehmen.

Deutschland soll Rechenschaft über den Holocaust ablegen? 

Es gibt ja wohl kein zweites Land auf der Welt, dass sich seiner historischen Verantwortung gestellt hat, wie Deutschland. 

Uberproportional viele AKP-Wahler in Deutschland
Turken in Deutschland wahlten Erdogan-Partei AKP

Und alle AKP-Wähler sollte man umgehend in die Türkei zurückschicken. Wenn die Leute denken, dass Erdogan gut Arbeit macht, ist das ihr gutes Recht. Aber dann sollen sie doch bitte unseren demokratischen Staat verlassen und in die Diktatur unter Erdogan ziehen.

Diese Antidemokraten brauchen wir in Deutschland nicht.

PS: Und dann komme noch solche Aussagen



			
				Welt schrieb:
			
		

> Stattdessen attackierte er – allerdings ohne Namen zu nennen – Grünen-Chef Cem Özdemir und die anderen türkischstämmigen Bundestagsabgeordneten, die der Resolution zugestimmt hatten: "Da kommt ein Besserwisser und bereitet etwas vor, das er dem deutschen Parlament vorschlägt. Ein Türke, sagen manche. Ach was, Türke. Ihr Blut sollte einem Labortest unterzogen werden."
> 
> Erdogan ist nicht der Einzige, der in seinen Reaktionen auf derlei Vokabular zurückgreift: So schrieb der einflussreiche Justizminister Bekir Bozdag (AKP) auf Twitter: "Leute mit so verdorbener Muttermilch, mit so verdorbenem Blut können niemals die türkische Nation repräsentieren." Dieselbe Formulierung - "Leute mit verdorbenem Blut" - hatte Erdogan für die Abgeordneten der prokurdischen HDP verwendet, die gegen die Aufhebung ihrer Immunität klagen wollten, am Freitag aber vom Verfassungsgericht abgewiesen wurden.



Wo sind denn jetzt die ganzen "Gutmenschen" und regen sich über den Rassimus auf? Hier hat man mal glasklaren Rassimus, aber von den üblichen Berufsempörten hört man NICHTS.

Würde ein Herr Gauland von verdorbenen Blut reden, die "Qualitätsmedien" würden vor Empärung rotieren. Aber wenn das Staatsoberhaupt und der Justizminister eines Landes sowas von sich geben, hört man nichts.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wo sind denn jetzt die ganzen "Gutmenschen" und regen sich über den Rassimus auf? Hier hat man mal glasklaren Rassimus, aber von den üblichen Berufsempörten hört man NICHTS.
> 
> Würde ein Herr Gauland von verdorbenen Blut reden, die "Qualitätsmedien" würden vor Empärung rotieren. Aber wenn das Staatsoberhaupt und der Justizminister eines Landes sowas von sich geben, hört man nichts.



Man kann nur für Erdogan hoffen das er sich nicht eines Tages selbst einer Blutuntersuchung stellen muss bei der dann rauskommt das er selbst gar kein "arischer" Türke / Osmane ist, weil er "Mongolenblut" und "arabisches Blut" in seiner Linie hat. 

Nein aber ernsthaft, es ist schon beschämend das so ein faschistoider Typ wie Erdogan nach einen Bluttest schreit um so die Abstammung deutscher Abgeordneter mit türkischen Wurzeln in Frage zu stellen und gleichzeitig Deutschland vorwirft sich nicht seiner Verantwortung für den Holocaust zu stellen.


----------



## Verminaard (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein aber ernsthaft, es ist schon beschämend das so ein faschistoider Typ wie Erdogan nach einen Bluttest schreit um so die Abstammung deutscher Abgeordneter mit türkischen Wurzeln in Frage zu stellen und gleichzeitig Deutschland vorwirft sich nicht seiner Verantwortung für den Holocaust zu stellen.



Das findest du beschaemend?

Ich finde die noch immer devote Haltung der deutschen Regierung gegenueber diesem Wahnsinnigen beschaemend!
Ein Land, welches in allen Facetten versucht so weit wie moeglich vom Faschismus entfernt zu sein, zumindest nach Aussen hin, wie Deutschland, macht noch immer Geschaefte mit solch einem Land?
Wo sind wenigstens diplomatische Maßnahmen, nach solchen Auesserungen? Wieso laesst sich Merkel gefallen das sie mit Hitler auf eine Stufe gestellt wird, von allen großen tuerkischen Zeitungen?
Wieso zum Henker wird nicht mit einem EU-Mitglied, in diesem Fall Griechenland massiv in der Fluechtlingsfrage zusammengearbeitet und schiebt diesen Despoten vom Bosperus fuer seine Kaempfe gegen das eigene Volk noch Milliarden in den Arsch?
Wieso liest man nichts in den Medien wenn tuerkische Nationalisten in Deutschland! auf die Straße gehen, aber bei der kleinsten AfD Versammlung wird ein Fass aufgemacht und eine Arbeitsgruppe gegen Rechts gegruendet!
Ich dachte immer Nationalisten und Rechte sind enorm schlecht!
Wieso macht man hier eine Ausnahme? Weils Tuerken sind?
Sind dann nur deutsche Rechte boese?
Ist nicht genau SOETWAS rassistisch?

Ein Hoch auf die Doppelmoral und das ewige Wegschauen!


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Erdogan-Sprecher: Turkei bereitet „Aktionsplan“ gegen Deutschland vor

Irgendwie schreit das doch nach Sanktionen gegen die Türkei.
Merkel muss mal auf den Tisch hauen, dass man uns jetzt noch einen Terroranschlag
anhängen will.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Irgendwie schreit das doch nach Sanktionen gegen die Türkei.
> Merkel muss mal auf den Tisch hauen, dass man uns jetzt noch einen Terroranschlag
> anhängen will.



Die Frau Bundeskanzlerin und  "auf den Tisch hauen" ? 

Nö, sie ist ja froh, einen  Kompromiss hingeschustert bekommen zu haben,

der die Flüchtlinge aus Deutschland fernhält 

Nachdem erste Einschätzungen über die erwarteten Kosten aufgetaucht sind,
lässt man halt den Erdogan machen 

Da nimmt man schon mal ein paar Einschränkungen, von persönlichen Rechten,  der türkischen Bevölkerung in Kauf


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



> Da nimmt man schon mal ein paar Einschränkungen, von persönlichen Rechten, der türkischen Bevölkerung in Kauf


Das türkische Volk hat sich sein Unglück selbst gewählt, da muss man gar kein Mitleid haben.
Nein, es geht hier nur um Deutschland, um unsere Nation. 
Erdogan macht Stimmung gegen Deutschland, sorgt dafür, dass Deutsche Politiker Polizeischutz brauchen 
und stichelt die Türken hier gegen uns an. 
Ein hartes Wort der Kanzlerin ist das absolute Minimum, angemessen wären Sanktionen.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ein hartes Wort der Kanzlerin ist das absolute Minimum, angemessen wären Sanktionen.



Nö, wird es aber nicht geben, weil die wirtschaftlichen Interessen Vorrang haben


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das türkische Volk hat sich sein Unglück selbst gewählt, da muss man gar kein Mitleid haben.
> Nein, es geht hier nur um Deutschland, um unsere Nation.
> Erdogan macht Stimmung gegen Deutschland, sorgt dafür, dass Deutsche Politiker Polizeischutz brauchen
> und stichelt die Türken hier gegen uns an.
> Ein hartes Wort der Kanzlerin ist das absolute Minimum, angemessen wären Sanktionen.



Leider haben auch in Deutschland 60% der Deutschtürken die AKP gewählt. Die sollte man umgehend in die Türkei schicken, wenn die meinen Erdogan wäre so toll.

Diese Antidemokraten brauchen wir hier in Deutschland nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Verblüfend diese Ehnlichkeit... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Erdogan, der Gollum vom Bosporus)


----------



## Nottulner (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, wird es aber nicht geben, weil die wirtschaftlichen Interessen Vorrang haben



Ausserdem muss die Kanzlerin nach Frankreich zur EM da hat sie eh keine Zeit mehr


----------



## Duvar (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man kann nur für Erdogan hoffen das er sich nicht eines Tages selbst einer Blutuntersuchung stellen muss bei der dann rauskommt das er selbst gar kein "arischer" Türke / Osmane ist, weil er "Mongolenblut" und "arabisches Blut" in seiner Linie hat.



Wichtiges Video:
 The DNA Journey - YouTube

International << Wirtschaft << DiePresse.com << DiePresse.com

Wie viele Millionen Menschen werden durch diese Waffen im laufe der Jahre getötet?
Wer bereichert sich am Tod der Menschen? Finde dieses Thema durchaus wichtiger.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Wichtiges Video:
> The DNA Journey - YouTube
> 
> International << Wirtschaft << DiePresse.com << DiePresse.com
> ...



Wieso? Angebot und Nachfrage. Wenn die Leute sich nicht töten wollten, würden sie auch keine Waffen kaufen.


----------



## Woohoo (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*

Generell bin ich auch kein Freund von Waffenexporten aber wenn die Gesinnung stimmt reichen auch Macheten aus um den Feind zu hunderttausenden zu töten.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Generell bin ich auch kein Freund von Waffenexporten aber wenn die Gesinnung stimmt reichen auch Macheten aus um den Feind zu hunderttausenden zu töten.



Da reichen auch angespitzte Stöcke und Bögen. Damit haben die Menschen sich schon in der Steinzeit gegenseitig umgebracht.


----------



## Woohoo (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da reichen auch angespitzte Stöcke und Bögen.  Damit haben die Menschen sich schon in der Steinzeit gegenseitig  umgebracht.



Stimmt das wäre dann auch noch günstiger. 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Leider haben auch in Deutschland 60% der Deutschtürken die AKP gewählt. Die sollte man umgehend in die Türkei schicken, wenn die meinen Erdogan wäre so toll.
> 
> Diese Antidemokraten brauchen wir hier in Deutschland nicht.




Integrationsrat der Stadt Duisburg ging einen Schritt weiter: Wie „Der  Westen“ berichtete, verabschiedete das Gremium aus Ratsleuten und  Migranten-Vertretern eine eigene Resolution – und bezeichnete den  Völkermord an den Armeniern als "Lüge".
Duisburger Integrationsrat leugnet Volkermord an den Armeniern - FOCUS Online

Stellt man das Leugnen jetzt auch unter Strafe?


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Integrationsrat der Stadt Duisburg ging einen Schritt weiter: Wie „Der  Westen“ berichtete, verabschiedete das Gremium aus Ratsleuten und  Migranten-Vertretern eine eigene Resolution – und bezeichnete den  Völkermord an den Armeniern als "Lüge".
> Duisburger Integrationsrat leugnet Volkermord an den Armeniern - FOCUS Online
> 
> Stellt man das Leugnen jetzt auch unter Strafe?



Das das osmanische Reich schwere Greultaten an den Armeniern begangen hat zu leugnen ist schon absurd und etwa so als wollten die USA die Greultaten leugnen die man an amerikanischen Ureinwohnern begangen hat.
 Und die deutlichen Drohungen die in dieser Gegenresolution wieder mitschwingen wären es schon wert strafrechtlich verfolgt zu werden:



> Besonders deutlich werden die *Autoren des Resolutionstexts* gegenüber den türkischstämmigen Abgeordneten. Dem Grünen-Politiker Cem Özdemir  wird „*Hass auf die türkische Regierung*“ und „*Nähe zur terroristischen  PKK*“ vorgeworfen. Auch anderen türkischstämmigen Abgeordneten werde der  „*Verrat an unserem gemeinsamen Herkunftsland*“ *nicht vergessen, drohten  die Autoren*.



Da wird 1 zu 1 das nachgeredet was die türkischen Medien und AKP-Politiker die letzten Tage vorgesprochen haben...

Wo leben wir schließlich hier das man für eine abweichende Meinung zum Vaterlandsverräter erklärt wird und als Terrorist am türkischen Volk?
Das sind Äußerungen die wirklich unverkenbar an die Zeit des  Nationalsozialismus erinnern, wo man jeden der nicht mit dem NS-Regime  auf einer Linie war auch als Volksverärter und Volksschädling  abgestempelt und behandelt hat. 
Es ist äußerst beschämend was für faschistoide türkischstämmige Migranten wir hier bei uns im Land scheinbar haben, die augenscheinlich genauso unfähig sind abweichende Meinungen zu akzeptieren wie ihr großer türkischer Duce Erdogan.

Diesen drohenden Mob, der wie der verlängerte deutsche Arm der AKP agiert, kann man daher wohl auch kaum als gut integriert bezeichnen.
Da hilft nur noch eins, Erdogans AKP und die Türkei politisch isolieren,  soll das türkische Volk mit diesem Irren doch glücklich werden, ist sowieso unerträglich wie man sich Erdogan anbiedert und sich von ihm mit dem Gesicht in den Dreck stoßen lässt weil man nicht den Mut hat sich schwierigen Lösungen seitens der europäischen / deutschen Politik zu stellen, nein lieber kuscht man vor ihm. 

Weiterhin kann man noch jedem anbieten, der mit der Meinung des deutschen Bundestags nicht einverstanden ist, seinen deutschen Pass abzugeben und in die Türkei zurück zu ziehen, wen diese Personen es so unerträglich finden wie man ihre "türkische Ehre" "beleidigt".
Schließlich ist ja keiner gezwungen hier in Deutschland zu bleiben wen er sich als Türke beleidigt fühlt, für etwas was alles andere als beleidigend ist.


----------



## volvo242 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ich finde Erdo und die AKP gut, 
die zeigen dem Bürger was exzessive Überwachung und keine Meinungsfreiheit wirklich heißt.

Und was im blödestenen Fall auch in D. eintretten kann


OT:
Aber hey in der EM Zeit beschließt man mehr Rechte für den BND,
ja der Normalo interessiert sich lieber für einen blöden Ball.


----------



## Verminaard (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wo leben wir schließlich hier das man für eine abweichende Meinung zum Vaterlandsverräter erklärt wird und als Terrorist am türkischen Volk?



Na da wo man auch fuer eine abweichende Meinung zum Rassisten, Nazi, Verhetzer und was weis ich abgestempelt wird.

So viel Unterschied seh ich da jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## Grestorn (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Na da wo man auch fuer eine abweichende Meinung zum Rassisten, Nazi, Verhetzer und was weis ich abgestempelt wird.



Nicht für eine "abweichende Meinung" (schöner Euphemismus) sondern für eine rassistische, egoistische und sehr kurzsichtige Meinung. Sprich, alles, für das die AfD steht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Nach aktuellen Meldungen ist in der Türkei ein Militärputsch im Gange. 

Turkei: Putschversuch von Teilen des Militars - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Woohoo (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Jetzt übertreibt Böhmermann aber.


----------



## Leob12 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ein satirischer Putsch?^^


----------



## INU.ID (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Krass was da gerade abgeht (falls die Videos "echt" sind). 

Hashtag #ankara auf Twitter


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Mal gespannt wie das ausgeht. Ich würde es ja begrüßen wen die AKP und damit Erdogan vom Militär weggeputscht wird...

Naja, bis Montag wird man wohl schlauer sein was da nun Sache ist und wie der stand der Dinge ist.


----------



## INU.ID (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

i24NEWS English auf Twitter: "#BREAKING: US officials tell NBC News that Turkish President Erdogan is reportedly seeking asylum in Germany."



btw:

Live-Berichterstattung zum Putschversuch durch Teile turkischen Militars in der Turkei - YouTube (Livestream)

CAĞRI on Periscope: "ANKARA" (live vom Smartphone gestreamt, die Aufzeichnungen von dem Kerl sind auch noch verfügbar)

Sky News Live - YouTube (Livestream Sky News)

Hashtag #turkei auf Twitter


----------



## Woohoo (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Den Deutschkurs den er hier machen muss wird ihn dann endgültig brechen.


----------



## Iconoclast (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Und weg mit dem Erdowahn, jawolla!  Das Militär soll ja ziemlich westlich ausgerichtet sein, also go go!


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ich denke, in irgendeiner deutschen Turnhalle wird noch ein Platz für ihn frei sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ich denke, in irgendeiner deutschen Turnhalle wird noch ein Platz für ihn frei sein.



Aber wollen wir ihn wirklich hier haben? Nachher gründet er noch eine deutsche Version der AKP und hat hier damit Erfolg und in Deutschland kommt dann nicht mal eben die Bundeswehr daher und putscht ihn weg.


----------



## Woohoo (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Mal abwarten wie der Machtkampf ausgeht. Momentan heisst es es ist ein "Angriff auf die Demokratie" und die 1. Armee unterstützt den Putsch nicht. So zumindest laut aljazeera.


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Dann ist der Angriff auf Erdogan wohl ein Angriff auf einen Demokraten?


----------



## Woohoo (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

So verteidigt sich zumindest die Erdogan Seite. Wurden gewählt und daher legitimiert. Und rufen die LEute auf die Straße um für die Demokratie zu demonstrieren.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber wollen wir ihn wirklich hier haben? Nachher gründet er noch eine deutsche Version der AKP und hat hier damit Erfolg und in Deutschland kommt dann nicht mal eben die Bundeswehr daher und putscht ihn weg.





Mir fallen schon jetzt wieder die Erdoganwitze ein.


----------



## Red-Hood (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

In der Ukraine war der Putsch ja "gut". Interessant wie man hierzu Stellung beziehen wird. Naja, eigentlich nicht, denn es ist klar.


----------



## Woohoo (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Wird wohl bald die getreuen Teile der Armee kommen und zurückschlagen. Bin skeptisch ob der Putsch erfolg haben wird.


----------



## Berliner2011 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Wird er nicht !


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Berliner2011 schrieb:


> Wird er nicht !


Ich hoffe, dass dann sich nachher auch niemand über ein Twitter-Verbot wie vor 2 Jahren beschweren wird...


----------



## Woohoo (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Irgendwie ein merkwürdiger schlechter Putschversuch. Nächstes mal vielleicht doch etwas später beginnen und die Schlüsselpersonen im Schlaf überrraschen und festnehmen, Gebäude besetzen etc..   Bedauerlich um die Toten auf beiden Seiten. Bevölkerung hat tapfer und mutig dagegengehalten. Das Militär kann man jetzt von unliebsamen Personen säubern. Der großteil scheint schon hinter Erdogan zu stehen und wir haben einen Aufstand der wenigen Rebellen in Ankara und Istanbul gesehen.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. August 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Türkei annuliert Missbrauchsgesetz an Minderjährigen:

Turkei annuliert Missbrauchsgesetz | Telepolis


----------



## -Gizmo (14. August 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Hier stand nichts


----------



## volvo242 (17. August 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Türkei annuliert Missbrauchsgesetz an Minderjährigen:
> 
> Turkei annuliert Missbrauchsgesetz | Telepolis



Hier sieht man doch ganz klar das man in der EU Sympathisanten hat "für das was Erdo macht",
ansonsten würde man nicht mehr mit dieser Regierung zusammen arbeiten.##

Genauso war der Putschversuch nur eine False Flag,
dafür das der Erdo endlich einen Grund hat Gegner aus dem Amt zu werfen.


----------



## Grestorn (17. August 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Genauso war der Putschversuch nur eine False Flag,
> dafür das der Erdo endlich einen Grund hat Gegner aus dem Amt zu werfen.



Das Problem mit diesem Satz ist, dass Du das als Tatsache hinstellst. Und das ist es nun mal nicht.

Meinetwegen glaubst Du, dass der Putschversuch gestaged war, wissen tust Du es nicht. 

Gestaged halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich (dann müsste eine ziemlich große Gruppe von Menschen ziemlich selbstzerstörerische Züge haben oder völlig naiv sein). Für ziemlich wahrscheinlich halte ich aber, dass Erdogan bekannt war, dass es einen Putsch geben wird, und er den in vollem Bewustsein seiner für ihn positiven Folgen erwartet hat und sich darauf bestens vorbereiten konnte.


----------



## volvo242 (17. August 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Tja das sagst du, ich habe mich eingelesen,
wenn die Armee ihn weg haben hätte wollen, hätte sie einfach sein Flugzeug ohne Sicherung abschießen können.

Tat sie aber nicht


Owohl ich von der USA nicht viel halte,
stimme ich ihren Andeutungen zu False Flag, zu.


Erst damit bekam er die Gegner aus den Schulen und Ämtern.


----------



## Grestorn (17. August 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ist ja ok, dass Du es für eine False Flag Aktion hältst. Ausschließen will ich das auch nicht (auch wenn ich Erdogan eigentlich gar keine so klever eingefädelte Aktion zutraue, insbesondere da es offenbar keine Leaks gibt, die ihn blosstellen). 

Unterm Strich bleibt aber derzeit, dass es keinerlei Gewissheit gibt. Und dann sollte man die auch nicht unterstellen.


----------



## volvo242 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



> Und dann sollte man die auch nicht unterstellen.



ich unterstelle Niemanden etwas, es ist meine Meinung.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Aufpassen, meine Meinung. Könnte eventuell einigen nicht passen.

Erstmal: Ich bin weder rechts, noch links Orientiert. Ich bin ehr für den guten alten Kapitalismus und Neutralität (jetzt könnten in manch Augen widersprechungen auftreten).
Ich habe gegen keine Religion etwas, auch nicht gegen Farbige oder sonst jemanden.
Aber was meiner Meinung nach nicht geht, ist das in einem christlichen Land teilweise (das soll jetzt nicht gegen eine Religion sein) "Ausländer" an Schultagen frei kriegen, während wir "Christen" (ich bin nicht gläubig, aber ein anderes Wort kommt mir da Grad nicht in den Sinn) normal zur Schule gehen müssen. Kopftücher verstehe ich auch vollkommen! Ist mir 100% egal. Aber bei Burkas (schreibt man das so ? ) ist dann mal gut.
Aber immer hin soll es dort ja nun Einschränkungen geben.

Genug davon.

Zur Türkei: Bei ihrer derzeitigen Politischen Lage bin ich strikt gegen eine zusammenführung mit der EU. Tut mir leid, aber ich finde allein die Gesetze der Meinungsfreiheit absolut nicht in Ordnung.

Wenn ich komplett am Thema vorbei bin und nur unlogischen Müll verzapft habe bitte löschen.
Ich bin mittlerweile fast 22 Stunden wach


----------



## volvo242 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Kopftücher verstehe ich auch vollkommen!



Schaila, Hidschab


----------



## Nightslaver (10. November 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Und Erdogans Ausschaltung der Oposition geht nach Entledigung der HDP-Abgeordneten unentwegt weiter. Anfang der Woche hat Erdogans Anwalt nun Strafanzeige gegen alle Abgeordneten der CHP gestellt (unter anderem als Begründung für die Anzeigen: schwere Beleidung Erdogans, Unterstützung der PKK; des IS und der Gülenbewegung, na wem das nicht bekannt vorkommt...  ).

Turkei: Erdogan stellt Strafanzeige gegen alle CHP-Abgeordneten | Telepolis


----------



## OField (10. November 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Sollen die Türken sich ihr eigenes Gefängnis bauen, so lang der Erdo nicht auf die Idee kommt neuen Lebensraum im Westen zu suchen, kann ich nur sagen: selbst Schuld Türken.


----------



## Schaffe89 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Wir sind doch bei uns auf dem besten Wege das gleiche System einzuführen. Entscheidungen werden am Parlament vorbei getroffen, undemokratische EU Komission, Staatliche Überwachung wird immer mehr ausgebaut, usw.
Daher wohl die minimalistische Kritik von Merkel an Erdogan, sie möchte wohl selbst ein kleiner Erdogan sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Tja, sieht leider so aus als würde die Türkei mit JA zum "Präsidialsystem" von Erdogan stimmen, momentan liegen die Beführworter mit 51,3% der Stimmen vorne und es sind bereits etwa 98% der Stimmen ausgezählt worden:

Turkei-Referendum: Recep Tayyip Erdogans "Ja"-Lager liegt vorn - Alle News im Live-Blog


----------



## Leob12 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Sollen sie machen, aber dann bleiben sie auch außerhalb der EU. Viel Spaß mit einem größenwahnsinnigen Möchtegern-Sultan. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (16. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

War doch klar, selbst wenn es nein gewesen wäre. Er hätte es durchgebracht, sein eigenes Ermächtigungsgesetz. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (16. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Die Oposition spricht schon von Wahlbetrug, angeblich sollen Stimmen aus den Wahlurnen geklaut worden sein.


----------



## Two-Face (16. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Oposition spricht schon von Wahlbetrug, angeblich sollen Stimmen aus den Wahlurnen geklaut worden seien.


Das war doch im Vorneherein schon längst klar, dass sowas der Fall sein wird.
Genauso wie die kolportierten 90% "Ja"-Stimmen, ist doch bei so dubiosen Wahlen irgendwie immer der Fall.


----------



## Leob12 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Twitter
71% in Österreich fürs Präsidialsystem. Eigentlich erschreckend. Auch wenn ich nicht gerne solche Phrasen nutze: Aber was machen diese Leute in Österreich? Wenn sie für dieses System sind, dann kann es ihnen in Österreich ja nicht passen, ergo ab in die Türkei...


----------



## Grestorn (16. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Sollen sie machen, aber dann bleiben sie auch außerhalb der EU. Viel Spaß mit einem größenwahnsinnigen Möchtegern-Sultan.



1933 hat man einen demokratisch an die Macht gekommenen Staatschef schon mal fatal unterschätzt. Der hat damals ähnlich agiert. Und die Türkei besitzt das zweitstärkste Militär (zumindest was die Investitionen angeht) in Europa. 

Ich tu mich hart mich zurückzulehnen im Glauben, dass das alles weit weg ist und mich nicht betrifft.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Twitter
> 71% in Österreich fürs Präsidialsystem. Eigentlich erschreckend. Auch wenn ich nicht gerne solche Phrasen nutze: Aber was machen diese Leute in Österreich? Wenn sie für dieses System sind, dann kann es ihnen in Österreich ja nicht passen, ergo ab in die Türkei...



Nicht jedes Präsidialsystem ist automatisch schlecht. Es gibt viele Länder mit starken Präsidenten (USA, Frankreich...)


----------



## Leob12 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Grestorn schrieb:


> 1933 hat man einen demokratisch an die Macht gekommenen Staatschef schon mal fatal unterschätzt. Der hat damals ähnlich agiert. Und die Türkei besitzt das zweitstärkste Militär (zumindest was die Investitionen angeht) in Europa.
> 
> Ich tu mich hart mich zurückzulehnen im Glauben, dass das alles weit weg ist und mich nicht betrifft.



Ich auch nicht. 
Und ich hab vor über einem Jahr schon den Flüchtlingsdeal mit der Türkei kritisiert, unter anderem deswegen weil sich Europa von einem launigen und größenwahnsinnigen Typen abhängig gemacht hat anstatt selbst an Lösungen zu arbeiten. 
Die Türken haben abgestimmt, wir akzeptieren das Ergebnis, aber die sollen gefälligst mit den Konsequenzen leben. Damit haben sie klar gegen die EU gestimmt, und die Türkei braucht die EU wirtschaftlich viel eher als umgekehrt. Sollen sie wieder mit Nazi-vergleichen kommen, egal, die Türken sitzen am kürzeren Ast.

Edit: Ich beziehe mich ja auf dieses in der Türkei mit Erdowahn an der Spitze.


----------



## JoinRise (16. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Grestorn schrieb:


> 1933 hat man einen demokratisch an die Macht gekommenen Staatschef schon mal fatal unterschätzt. Der hat damals ähnlich agiert. Und die Türkei besitzt das zweitstärkste Militär (zumindest was die Investitionen angeht) in Europa.
> 
> Ich tu mich hart mich zurückzulehnen im Glauben, dass das alles weit weg ist und mich nicht betrifft.
> 
> ...



Aber was will man machen ? 
Wenn das durch ist kann man einfach nur abwarten und sehen was passieren wird , besser wird es nicht werden viel mehr schlimmer.
Nur werden die sich auch bald umschauen wenn es Wirtschaftlich so weiter abwärts geht.  Bin eher gespannt ob sie noch Nato Mitglied bleiben , oder andere Wege gehen.
Der weg in die EU ist auf jedenfalls zu.


----------



## Duvar (16. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Heftig 86% Wahlbeteiligung. Der Großteil der Türkei will nicht in die EU. Erdogan meinte ja, auch das will er vom Volk entscheiden lassen, ob man EU Beitritt anstreben soll oder nicht.
Sehr knappes Ergebnis, mal sehen wie sich das nun weiter entwickelt. Hoffen wir mal das Beste für die Türkei, auf das sich die Beziehungen verbessern mögen.
Als erstes stehe nun die Todesstrafe an, falls man sich nicht einig wird, wird auch dies dem Volksentscheid vorgesetzt.
Somit ist der EU Beitritt sowieso gegessen, die EU will die Türkei sowieso nicht, so ist nun mal die Wahrheit.
Also sollte man nicht versuchen dies zu Erzwingen.


----------



## Leob12 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Wieso sollten sich die Beziehungen verbessern? Darauf hoffe ich persönlich nicht.


----------



## Duvar (16. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Wieso willst du mit jedem der anders denkt etc, schlechte Beziehungen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*

Klingt nicht gut... Turkei-Referendum: Abkehr von Ataturk - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Das tut mir leid für die Türken, aber wer seinen Schlächter wählt, sollte mit den Konsequenzen leben.
Offen bleibt einzig der Nato Status. Da sehe ich schwarz, dem gebe ich keine zwei Jahre.


----------



## Sparanus (16. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Grestorn schrieb:


> 1933 hat man einen demokratisch an die Macht gekommenen Staatschef schon mal fatal unterschätzt. Der hat damals ähnlich agiert.



Also a) war das schon sehr weit weg von demokratisch was da passiert ist und b) wir kennen schon 14 Jahre Türkei unter Erdogan. 
Niemand unterschätzt Erdogan und das haben auch wenige in der Vergangenheit. Wir sahen nur seine Ziele woanders. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (16. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das tut mir leid für die Türken, aber wer seinen Schlächter wählt, sollte mit den Konsequenzen leben.



Wie hieß es schon in der Filmreihe Don Camillo und Peppone: "Nur die dümmsten Kälber wählen ihren Schlächter selber!" 
Das trifft es hier leider nur zu gut.



			
				Leob12 schrieb:
			
		

> Twitter
> 71% in Österreich fürs Präsidialsystem. Eigentlich erschreckend. Auch wenn ich nicht gerne solche Phrasen nutze: Aber was machen diese Leute in Österreich? Wenn sie für dieses System sind, dann kann es ihnen in Österreich ja nicht passen, ergo ab in die Türkei...



Das eigentlich erschreckende daran ist das die Bevölkerung der Türkei kein Problemempfinden dafür hat das Menschen die teilweise schon seit Jahrzehnten im Ausland leben und von ihren Wahlentscheidungen die sie für die Türkei treffen garnicht direkt betroffen sind überhaupt zur Wahl zugelassen sind. Das wäre so als würdest du jeden Deutschen der irgendwann mal in der Geschichte nach Russland, oder in die USA ausgewandert ist an jeder Wahl in Deutschland teilnehmen lassen.
Diese Menschen haben gar kein Empfinden mehr dafür welche Auswirkungen ihre Entscheidungen direkt haben, weil das maximale was sie mit ihrer Heimat noch verbindet einmal im Jahr Urlaub in der Türkei ist und etwas türkisches (Propaganda)Staatsfernsehn.
Wäre ich in der Türkei lebender Staatsbürger, ich hätte vom trükischen Staat schon lange gefordert das nur Menschen an Wahlen in der Türkei teilnehmen dürfen die auch mindestens 6 Monate im Jahr in der Türkei leben.


----------



## Grestorn (16. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Also a) war das schon sehr weit weg von demokratisch was da passiert ist


Dann informier Dich mal darüber, wie Hitler 1933 an die Macht gekommen ist.


----------



## Sparanus (16. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Dann informier Dich mal darüber, wie Hitler 1933 an die Macht gekommen ist.


Ich weiß es, im Gegensatz zu dir. 
Er wurde von Hindenburg ernannt und hatte in der Wahl im März 1933 keine alleinige Mehrheit und mit der DNVP eine knappe. 
Wenn du eine Wahl unter Drohkulisse von SA und mit der Inhaftierung von Abgeordneten demokratisch nennst okay. 
Außerdem wurde schon seit 1928 dauernd von Regierung und Reichspräsident gegen die Verfassung verstoßen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (16. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich weiß es, im Gegensatz zu dir.
> Er wurde von Hindenburg ernannt und hatte in der Wahl im März 1933 keine alleinige Mehrheit und mit der DNVP eine knappe.
> Wenn du eine Wahl unter Drohkulisse von SA und mit der Inhaftierung von Abgeordneten demokratisch nennst okay.
> Außerdem wurde schon seit 1928 dauernd von Regierung und Reichspräsident gegen die Verfassung verstoßen.



Hitler hatte 1933 fast 44% für die NSDAP erlangt. Und die Methoden, wie er letztlich an die Macht gekommen ist, waren nicht krasser als die Mittel, die Erdogan in den letzten Monate eingesetzt hat.


----------



## Sparanus (17. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Das Reichstagbrandgesetz und das Ermächtigungsgesetz sind also harmlos? 
Die SA war es wohl auch, genau so wie die Anfänge der KZs? 
Das alles gehört zur Machtergreifung. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (17. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Reichstagbrandgesetz und das Ermächtigungsgesetz sind also harmlos?



Ich hab meine Formulierung geändert. Das war sicher nicht harmlos, aber auch nicht krasser als Erdogans Methoden - wenn man unterstellt, dass der Putschversuch von Erdogan ganz bewusst zumindest nicht unterbunden worden ist. Und das halte ich für sehr wahrscheinlich. Denn einen noch dilettanterisches Vorgehen als bei diesem Putsch konnte es kaum geben. Wer glaubt, dass Erdogan nichts von dem geplanten Putsch im Vorfeld wusste, muss schon recht naiv sein. Und das ist noch die für Erdogan positivste Auslegung.


----------



## Leob12 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Wieso willst du mit jedem der anders denkt etc, schlechte Beziehungen?



Unterstell mir da nichts. Eine Nation, die für ein Präsidialsystem unter einem Herrscher stimmt, der offen für die Todesstrafe ist, muss man nicht wirklich mit Samthandschuhen anfassen. 
Sorry, die Türkei entwickelt sich gerade um Jahrzehnte zurück, weg von westlichen Werten, hin zu einem autoritären Staat. Außerdem mischt die Türkei schön in Syrien mit, hilft, die Situation dort schön unübersichtlich zu halten und sorgt unter anderem damit für Flüchtlinge. 

Ich würde gerne wissen, wie viele Türken in Österreich eine Doppelstaatsbürgerschaft haben. Ganz ehrlich, wer dann für ein solchen System stimmt, das mit unseren Werten überhaupt gar nichts gemein hat, der soll bitte in die Türkei gehen. Doppelstaatsbürgerschaften sind in Österreich ohnehin nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Leob12 schrieb:


> 71% in Österreich fürs Präsidialsystem. Eigentlich erschreckend. ..


Klingt eher nach Wahlfälschung


----------



## Duvar (17. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Gibt viele Länder die die Todesstrafe erlauben Wo in der Welt gibt es noch die Todesstrafe? › ze.tt
Warum werden die USA dann mit Samthandschuhen angefasst, oder China oder die arabischen Länder (Saudis, VAE etc)?
USA und andere Länder (zB Russland) mischen sich überall ein, kommen zig tausend km weit entfernt und machen was sie wollen und die Türkei als direkter Nachbar, 
soll zusehen wie dort die Leute abgeschlachtet werden und auch im eigenen Land Tode dadurch entstehen bzw das Volk dort einem hohem Risiko ausgesetzt werden, plus noch die ganzen (Millionen) Flüchtlinge...
Wer ist denn einer der größten Rüstungsexporteure der Welt und verkauft Tod und Leid gegen Geld? Es gibt richtig böse Menschen auf der Welt, die sich eine goldene Nase am Tod  Hunderttausender verdienen...
Bei Ländern wo man gut Kohle dran verdient, macht man gerne ein bzw beide Augen zu gell?
Dieser Türkeihass oder Türkenhass nervt echt, das Volk hat gewählt und wir sollten das tolerieren und akzeptieren und schauen wie man nun auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner bzw gutes Miteinander kommt.
Was interessiert es eigentlich dich, dass sich die Türkei (in deinen Augen) Jahrzehnte zurück entwickelt bzw weg von den westlichen Werten?
99% dort haben nun mal andere Werte dort...


----------



## Sparanus (17. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Wir sind halt die EU und die Türkei wollte Mitglied werden und das lassen wir nicht zu, wenn sie die Todesstrafe einführen. Ende. 
Die USA dürften deswegen auch nicht in die EU, wenn sie wollten. 

Außerdem die Innenpolitik ist die Sache der Türkei, aber wenn wir deswegen gegen die Türkei sind ist das Außenpolitik. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (17. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Die TR kommt sowieso nicht in die EU, egal ob mit Todesstrafe oder nicht, sind ja schon seit kp 54 Jahren (?) am warten^^
Ich finde es wird mit zweierlei Maß gemessen. Aber nun gut, diese Diskussionen führen sowieso zu nix, ausser zu Streitereien, deswegen klinke ich mich mal aus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Die TR kommt sowieso nicht in die EU, egal ob mit Todesstrafe oder nicht, sind ja schon seit kp 54 Jahren (?) am warten^^
> Ich finde es wird mit zweierlei Maß gemessen. Aber nun gut, diese Diskussionen führen sowieso zu nix, ausser zu Streitereien, deswegen klinke ich mich mal aus.


Vor 54 Jahren wurde nicht einmal England in die EU gelassen. Die Türkei war auf einen freiheitlichen Weg, seit Erdogan geht es zurück zum religiösen Wahn. Das Volk geht mit, das müssen wir respektieren, aber unser Verhalten dazu sollten die Türken ebenso respektieren. Wir mögen keine Diktaturen, wegen Angriffen auf die Menschlichkeit werden Länder wie Saudi Arabien, Russland oder China regelmäßig angezählt, die Todesstrafe ist in den USA keineswegs flächendenkend erlaubt, und es gibt genügend Staaten, in den seit über 20 Jahren keine Hinrichtungen stattfanden.

Was wir befürchten, ist eine neue Keinzelle der Gewalt im Nahenosten. Die Türkei wird, so meine Befürchtung, defakto Land bei seinen Nachbarn rauben, im Irak und Syrien. Der Völkermord an den Kurden wird mit unverminderter Härte weitergeführt werden. Und Erdogan geht es nur um seine persönliche Bereicherung. Er erfüllt nicht einmal die Voraussetzungen für das Amt des Präsidente, weil ihm der Hochschulabschluss fehlt. Die gesamte Entwicklung ist überaus traurig.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Er erfüllt nicht einmal die Voraussetzungen für das Amt des Präsidente, weil ihm der Hochschulabschluss fehlt. Die gesamte Entwicklung ist überaus traurig.



Hinzu kommt noch das der Mann eigentlich vor Jahren schon von türkischen Gerichten ein Verbot kassiert hat sich überhaupt politisch betätigen zu dürfen, was ihm einfach am Hintern vorbei gegangen ist. 
Das und später auch das ignorieren des Bauverbots für seinen Protzpalast zeigen auch wieviel ihn eine unabhängige Justiz und Gesetze interessieren, garnicht.
Im Gegenteil, der Mann empfindet sie als zutiefst lästig und störend.


----------



## Duvar (17. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*

Vllt befürchten die Türken auch einiges IS: Terroristen mit deutschen Waffen - YouTube
Deutsches Sturmgewehr ist nach der kalaschnikow das meist verbreitetste etc, schaut mal das Video an.
Wer hat hier mehr Blut an den Händen? Guckt auch mal paar Videos von Todenhöfer an, welcher vor Ort war mehrfach, aber natürlich wird der hier verpönt werden etc Jurgen Todenhofer "Wir sind die Terroristen" - YouTube
Jetzt ist aber wirklich gut, seht mal das große Ganze.


----------



## Sparanus (17. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Das G3 wurde Weltweit in Lizenz gefertigt, also wen wundert es? 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (17. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Rustungsindustrie: Deutschland ist weltweit drittgrosster Waffenexporteur | ZEIT ONLINE
Ich bin einfach gegen Gewalt/Blut/Waffen/Krieg etc. Nur sollte man sich nicht von den Medien sein Hirn waschen lassen und auch mal die anderen Seiten der Medaillen betrachten...


----------



## Nightslaver (17. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Rustungsindustrie: Deutschland ist weltweit drittgrosster Waffenexporteur | ZEIT ONLINE
> Ich bin einfach gegen Gewalt/Blut/Waffen/Krieg etc. Nur sollte man sich nicht von den Medien sein Hirn waschen lassen und auch mal die anderen Seiten der Medaillen betrachten...



Es gibt genügend Länder die das G3 in Lizenz produzieren, unter anderem auch die Türkei (wo sie bei MKEK produziert wird) Saudi Arabien, der Iran, einige Lateinamerikanische Länder. Wobei es sicherlich äußerst fragwürdig ist wie man einigen dieser Länder Lizenzen für die Produktion der Waffe verkaufen konnte.

Trotzdem, ein großer Teil der G3 des IS wird aus einigen dieser Länder kommen (Saudi Arabien, Türkei wohl primär) und natürlich aus erbeuteten Beständen der Kurden und Irakis.


----------



## Seeefe (17. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Verstehe wer will, was deutsche Gewehre beim IS mit dem politischen Umbruch in der Türkei zu tun haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Verstehe wer will, was deutsche Gewehre beim IS mit dem politischen Umbruch in der Türkei zu tun haben.


Auf den ersten Blick nichts, auf den zweiten geht es um Bewaffnung von Terroristen und um die politisch geschürte Angst. Die Anzahl der Anschläge in der Türkei steigt stetig. Und ja, auch unsere Waffenexporte stören



Duvar schrieb:


> Rustungsindustrie: Deutschland ist weltweit drittgrosster Waffenexporteur | ZEIT ONLINE
> Ich bin einfach gegen Gewalt/Blut/Waffen/Krieg etc. ..


Richtig, deutsche Waffenexporte sind mehr als fragwürdig. Warum z.B. verkaufen wir der Türkei Waffen, von denen wir wissen, dass damit an den Kurden ein Völkermord verübt wird? Warum an saudi Arabien, die  einen Völkermord im Sudan mit tragen, etc....
Ich bin schon immer für ein striktes Waffenexportverbot

Aber hier im Thema geht es um die Entwicklung der Türkei, und mich macht es sehr traurig. Wir verlieren das Land und die Bewohner als Freunde.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es gibt genügend Länder die das G3 in Lizenz produzieren, unter anderem auch die Türkei (wo sie bei MKEK produziert wird) Saudi Arabien, der Iran, einige Lateinamerikanische Länder. Wobei es sicherlich äußerst fragwürdig ist wie man einigen dieser Länder Lizenzen für die Produktion der Waffe verkaufen konnte..


siehe dazu: Waffenexporte: Deutschland hat keine Kontrolle mehr uber die Produktion deutscher Gewehre | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Leob12 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Gibt viele Länder die die Todesstrafe erlauben Wo in der Welt gibt es noch die Todesstrafe? › ze.tt
> Warum werden die USA dann mit Samthandschuhen angefasst, oder China oder die arabischen Länder (Saudis, VAE etc)?
> USA und andere Länder (zB Russland) mischen sich überall ein, kommen zig tausend km weit entfernt und machen was sie wollen und die Türkei als direkter Nachbar,
> soll zusehen wie dort die Leute abgeschlachtet werden und auch im eigenen Land Tode dadurch entstehen bzw das Volk dort einem hohem Risiko ausgesetzt werden, plus noch die ganzen (Millionen) Flüchtlinge...
> ...



Die USA wollen nicht in die EU, und auch da habe ich die Todesstrafe, die es dort nicht flächendeckend gibt, kritisiert. Genauso wie ich Saudi-Arabien kritisiere, denn die können das nur machen, weil sie Öl haben haben. Aber von Saudi-Arabien ist die Türkei noch weit entfernt, aber auch das kann ganz schnell gehen unter Erdogan. 

Die Türkei als direkter Nachbar hat Rebellen freies Geleit nach Syrien gegeben, Kämpfer ausgebildet, medizinisch versorgt, warum? Weil Erdogan ein starker Assad ein Dorn im Auge war. Die Türkei war vorne dabei, und ist gleich schuld an dieser unübersichtlichen Lage wie die USA oder Russland. Vor allem ist die Türkei ein NATO-Staat.

Unterstellst du mir Türkeihass? 
Was es mich interessiert? Dass 71% der hier wahlberechtigten Türken für ein System unter einem Herrscher stimmen, das mit der Demokratie in Österreich nur entfernt etwas zu tun hat. Dementsprechend interessiert es mich, was soll dieses sinnlose Totschlagargument bitte? Wie groß war das Geschrei der Türken, als Erdogan nicht auftreten durfte? Also ja, es hat uns zu interessieren. Wärs ein Staat, mit dem wir in Europa kaum etwas zu tun hätten, dann wäre die Sache anders, nicht besser, aber anders. 
99% haben andere Werte? Was soll das heißen? 



Duvar schrieb:


> Vllt befürchten die Türken auch einiges IS: Terroristen mit deutschen Waffen - YouTube
> Deutsches Sturmgewehr ist nach der kalaschnikow das meist verbreitetste etc, schaut mal das Video an.
> Wer hat hier mehr Blut an den Händen? Guckt auch mal paar Videos von Todenhöfer an, welcher vor Ort war mehrfach, aber natürlich wird der hier verpönt werden etc Jurgen Todenhofer "Wir sind die Terroristen" - YouTube
> Jetzt ist aber wirklich gut, seht mal das große Ganze.


Die Türkei ist in der NATO, brauchen sie Hilfe, werden sie sie bekommen. Zumal das eigene Militär nicht wirklich klein und veraltet ist. 
Es geht nicht um die Frage des Aufrechnens, wer mehr Blut an den Händen hat. Ich komme aus Österreich, ist jetzt meine Stimme mehr wert weil mein kleines and nicht so viele Waffen exportiert? 
Ich bin auch dagegen dass solche Länder Waffen bekommen, zumindest aus der EU. 
Ich sehe das große Ganze, ich sehe die Türkei, die Anti-Assad-Kämpfer unterstützt hat, und mich würde es nicht wundern wenn Teile dieser Kämpfer nun beim IS sind. Erdogan war damals halt alles recht, um Assad zu stürzen.


----------



## Tengri86 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Meine Eltern sind in Türkei geboren 

Ich und meine Eltern sagen auch wie leob12 

Die ja sager sollen ins Türkei und dort leben. 

Sie kommen Ey nach 1 Monat wieder zurück


----------



## Sparanus (18. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ich finde es sollte keine doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft geben, wenn sie hier leben und unseren Pass haben sind Deutsche und sollten nicht über etwas abstimmen was nicht ihren Alltag verändert. 
Meine Meinung, kann man anders sehen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich finde es sollte keine doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft geben, wenn sie hier leben und unseren Pass haben sind Deutsche und sollten nicht über etwas abstimmen was nicht ihren Alltag verändert.
> Meine Meinung, kann man anders sehen.



Was ist dann mit den Deutschen, die im Ausland leben?
Beckenbauer wohnt in Österreich. Nico Rosberg in Monaco.
Die dürften dann ja auch nicht mehr wählen, da es ihren Alltag nicht verändert.


----------



## Sparanus (18. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Haben die eine andere Staatsbürgerschaft angenommen? Wenn ja, dann nicht. Aber da sie noch in der EU leben weiß ich nicht warum sie sowas getan haben sollten. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Körschgen (18. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist dann mit den Deutschen, die im Ausland leben?
> Beckenbauer wohnt in Österreich. Nico Rosberg in Monaco.
> Die dürften dann ja auch nicht mehr wählen, da es ihren Alltag nicht verändert.




Halte ich für richtig.

Wer einen festen Wohnsitz im Ausland hat und auch dort gemeldet ist, hat hier kein Wahlrecht.

Wieso sollten sie auch...


----------



## blautemple (18. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist dann mit den Deutschen, die im Ausland leben?
> Beckenbauer wohnt in Österreich. Nico Rosberg in Monaco.
> Die dürften dann ja auch nicht mehr wählen, da es ihren Alltag nicht verändert.



Würde ich so begrüßen. Warum sollte ich die Politik für ein Land machen in dem ich nicht lebe?


----------



## T-Drive (18. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum z.B. verkaufen wir der Türkei Waffen, von denen wir wissen, dass damit an den Kurden ein Völkermord verübt wird? Warum an saudi Arabien, die  einen Völkermord im Sudan mit tragen, etc....



Weil das ein nicht unerheblicher Teil unseres granatenmäßigen Exportüberschusses darstellt und die Gier wächst immer weiter. Schließlich sind der Krüppel und seine Komplizen gewohnt mit Milliarden zu jonglieren und dieser Status wird gehalten.
Tot oder lebendig.

Ja dieses geschachere mit Staatsangehörigkeiten und Wahlrecht gehört abgeschafft. Wessen Brot ich ess, dessen Lied ich sing.


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



blautemple schrieb:


> Würde ich so begrüßen. Warum sollte ich die Politik für ein Land machen in dem ich nicht lebe?



Du musst dir erst mal die Frage stellen, wieso die im Ausland leben.
Bei Beckenbauer und Rosberg ist das einfach -- es sind Steuerflüchtlinge. 
Sollte man also Leuten, die nur um Steuern zu sparen im Ausland wohnen, gleich die Staatsbürgerschaft entziehen?
Wie willst du das rechtfertigen mit Leuten, die ihren Job im Ausland nachgehen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ich finde auch, dass sich Doppelstaatler gerne auch für die Belange in beiden Ländrn interessieren und abstimmen dürfen. Wieso auch nicht. Wenn man mit einem Land gebrochen hat, dann kann man gerne seine Staatsangehörigkeit aufgeben. Aber man kann auch in zwei Ländern heimisch sein.

Ein netter Spruch zu den Türken im Ausland die für Erdogan gestimmt haben der im Netz kursiert:

Freilandhühner stimmen für die Käfighaltung 

Ich kriege es auch irgendwie nicht in den Kopf wie die Pro-Erdogan-Wähler sich z.B. in Deutschland überhaupt wohlfühlen können, in einem Land, dass völlig andere Werte hat als die von Erdogan propagierten.


----------



## Rolk (18. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Ich kriege es auch irgendwie nicht in den Kopf wie die Pro-Erdogan-Wähler sich z.B. in Deutschland überhaupt wohlfühlen können, in einem Land, dass völlig andere Werte hat als die von Erdogan propagierten.



Vermutlich fühlen sie sich hier nicht wohl, aber niedere Beweggründe wie z.B. der schnöde Mammon wiegen dann eben doch schwerer.


----------



## blautemple (18. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst dir erst mal die Frage stellen, wieso die im Ausland leben.
> Bei Beckenbauer und Rosberg ist das einfach -- es sind Steuerflüchtlinge.
> Sollte man also Leuten, die nur um Steuern zu sparen im Ausland wohnen, gleich die Staatsbürgerschaft entziehen?
> Wie willst du das rechtfertigen mit Leuten, die ihren Job im Ausland nachgehen?



Gut sowas zieht natürlich einen langen Rattenschwanz nach sich ^^
Prinzipiell bleibe ich aber dabei, wenn jemand langfristig in einem anderen lebt sollte er nur noch die Staatsbürgerschaft dieses Landes haben


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



blautemple schrieb:


> Gut sowas zieht natürlich einen langen Rattenschwanz nach sich ^^
> Prinzipiell bleibe ich aber dabei, wenn jemand langfristig in einem anderen lebt sollte er nur noch die Staatsbürgerschaft dieses Landes haben



Also. Wenn mich meine Firma in die USA schickt und ich da arbeiten muss, hab ich trotzdem keine Lust darauf Amerikaner zu werden und mich dann dafür beschimpfen zu lassen, dass da so ein Trottel im Oval Office hockt.


----------



## blautemple (18. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Also. Wenn mich meine Firma in die USA schickt und ich da arbeiten muss, hab ich trotzdem keine Lust darauf Amerikaner zu werden und mich dann dafür beschimpfen zu lassen, dass da so ein Trottel im Oval Office hockt.



Deswegen ja langfristig 
Und wenn ich Arbeitsbedingt in die USA geschickt werde kündige ich wohl sowieso


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



blautemple schrieb:


> Und wenn ich Arbeitsbedingt in die USA geschickt werde kündige ich wohl sowieso



Entweder als Journalist in die USA oder Türkei. Was wählst du?


----------



## blautemple (18. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Entweder als Journalist in die USA oder Türkei. Was wählst du?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Also. Wenn mich meine Firma in die USA schickt und ich da arbeiten muss, hab ich trotzdem keine Lust darauf Amerikaner zu werden und mich dann dafür beschimpfen zu lassen, dass da so ein Trottel im Oval Office hockt.



Wo ist das Problem dabei für Menschen die längere Zeit am Stück im Ausland sind, mehr als 2 Jahre, oder mehr als 6 Monate jährlich, das Wahlrecht auszusetzen?
Außer das Politiker Stimmvieh verlieren würden.
Warum sollte jemand der längere Zeit nicht im Land seiner Staatsbürgerschaft lebt ein Recht darauf haben über Prozesse mitbestimmen zu dürfen die ihn in seiner aktuellen Lebenssituation nicht betreffen?


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Weil das diskriminierend ist.
Bürger eines Staates dürfen über die Politik, die in dem Staat gemacht wird, abstimmen.
Ein Beckenbauer oder ein Rosberg dürfen ja auch nicht in dem Land mitbestimmen, in dem sie leben.

Und was ist mit den ganzen Ausländern, die bei uns leben? Dürfen die also automatisch mitwählen?


----------



## Seeefe (18. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Würde ich auch so sehen. Die Staatsbürgerschaft kann man doch behalten, wird nach xy Jahren das Wahlrecht eben ausgesetzt. Sollte man zurückkommen, erhält man es wieder nach xy Zeit.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (18. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil das diskriminierend ist.
> Bürger eines Staates dürfen über die Politik, die in dem Staat gemacht wird, abstimmen.
> Ein Beckenbauer oder ein Rosberg dürfen ja auch nicht in dem Land mitbestimmen, in dem sie leben.
> 
> Und was ist mit den ganzen Ausländern, die bei uns leben? Dürfen die also automatisch mitwählen?



Die haben in den Ländern keine Staatsbürgerschaft und wen ein Beckenbauer in dem Land wo er lebt mitbestimmen will soll er da doch die Staatsbürgerschaft beantragen.

Was hier betrieben wird ist Rousinenpickerei, ich bestimme in einem Land wo ich mich kaum aufhalte mit, lebe aber in einem anderen wo es für mich mehr wirtschaftliche Vorteile gibt, oder mein Lebensmittelpunkt ist.


----------



## blautemple (18. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil das diskriminierend ist.
> Bürger eines Staates dürfen über die Politik, die in dem Staat gemacht wird, abstimmen.
> Ein Beckenbauer oder ein Rosberg dürfen ja auch nicht in dem Land mitbestimmen, in dem sie leben.
> 
> Und was ist mit den ganzen Ausländern, die bei uns leben? Dürfen die also automatisch mitwählen?




Mir geht es in erster Linie um das Wahlrecht, sorry falls das falsch rüber gekommen ist...
Das heißt wenn jemand in einem anderen Land lebt sollte er nicht mehr wählen dürfen ganz unabhängig von der Staatsangehörigkeit.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



blautemple schrieb:


> Das heißt wenn jemand in einem anderen Land lebt sollte er nicht mehr wählen dürfen ganz unabhängig von der Staatsangehörigkeit.



Ach wieso den das, als deutscher Renter mit schönen Lebensabend in Spanien wählt sich SPD und CDU doch gleich nochmal so gut.


----------



## Sparanus (18. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst dir erst mal die Frage stellen, wieso die im Ausland leben.
> Bei Beckenbauer und Rosberg ist das einfach -- es sind Steuerflüchtlinge.
> Sollte man also Leuten, die nur um Steuern zu sparen im Ausland wohnen, gleich die Staatsbürgerschaft entziehen?
> Wie willst du das rechtfertigen mit Leuten, die ihren Job im Ausland nachgehen?



Wenn Sie nur ihrem Job im Ausland nachgehen müssen ist das was anderes, aber wir reden ja hier insbesondere im Falle der Türkei die Jahrzehnte hier leben und meistens schon über Generationen. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil das diskriminierend ist.
> Bürger eines Staates dürfen über die Politik, die in dem Staat gemacht wird, abstimmen.
> Ein Beckenbauer oder ein Rosberg dürfen ja auch nicht in dem Land mitbestimmen, in dem sie leben.
> 
> Und was ist mit den ganzen Ausländern, die bei uns leben? Dürfen die also automatisch mitwählen?


Gibt es nicht das Kommunalwahlrecht für EU Ausländer?  
Gibt js auch andere Möglichkeiten, wie das Wahlrecht für diese Leute auszusetzen, bis sie wieder in Deutschland gemeldet sind.


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Gibt js auch andere Möglichkeiten, wie das Wahlrecht für diese Leute auszusetzen, bis sie wieder in Deutschland gemeldet sind.



Und dafür willst du dann eine eigene Behörde schaffen, die Millionen Euro pro Jahr kostet?

Ich würde ja eher Hartz 4 umbauen und den Zwang entsorgen. Ebenso, dass man ständig den Anspruch verlängern muss, was ewigen Hinterlaufen und unnötige Kosten verursacht.


----------



## Seeefe (18. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Gibt es schon, nennt sich Einwohnermeldeamt...

Dazu gibt es ein Wählerverzeichnis. Diese zu Filtern dürfte bei weitem nicht schwer sein.


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Gibt es schon, nennt sich Einwohnermeldeamt...



Die für sowas gar nicht ausgelegt sind.


----------



## Seeefe (18. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Dann legt man jene eben dafür aus.


----------



## Sparanus (18. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Was dank EDV auch kein Problem ist. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (18. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Zu geil
Prasident Erdoğan erobert Wien - Daily Sabah


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Diese "Deutsch-Türken", die in Deutschland leben und für Erdogan gestimmt haben, müssen ja nicht direkt unter seiner Politik leiden. Sie genießen hier die Vorzüge unserer "Demokratie", haben Arbeit, Sicherheit ( je nach dem wo sie leben, jetzt nicht in den angeblich nicht existenten No-Go-Areas), usw. Wenn Erdowahn in der Türkei wieder tausende Beamte suspendiert und in die Gefängnisse wirft, Journalisten Redeverbot erteilt, etc. haben die ja nicht drunter zu leiden, denn sie sind ja hier. Wenn sie ihren Erdolf so toll finden, weshalb packen sie dann nicht ihre sieben Sachen und gehen zurück in die Türkei?

Wir reden hier ja nicht von Leuten, die erst seit ein paar Jahren in Deutschland leben, sondern hier in zweiter, dritter Generation ansässig sind und teils hier geboren wurden. Wozu brauchen diese Leute dann noch eine doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft? Ich finde das schwachsinnig. Entweder wandert man aus und ändert seine Staatsbürgerschaft dann auch entsprechend, oder man bleibt wo man ist. Wenn diese Leute in Deutschland leben wollen, sollen sie ihren Türkischen Pass abgeben oder gehen. Ganz einfach. Dann gibt es auch kein türkisches Wahlrecht mehr für diese Leute.


----------



## Rolk (19. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Wie die Deutsch-Türken abgestimmt haben ist doch nur ein weiterer Beleg das Integration mehr schlecht als recht funktioniert. Ungefähr bei der Hälfte der Referendum-Wähler hat es funktioniert, bei der anderen Hälfte eher nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Rolk schrieb:


> Wie die Deutsch-Türken abgestimmt haben ist doch nur ein weiterer Beleg das Integration mehr schlecht als recht funktioniert. Ungefähr bei der Hälfte der Referendum-Wähler hat es funktioniert, bei der anderen Hälfte eher nicht.


Und wie viele haben letztendlich für Erdogan abgestimmt? Im Verhältnis zur gesamten türkischen Community ist das dann doch recht gering und kein Beweis für generell nicht funktionierende Integration. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Glaub die Wahlbeteiligung lg bei 48 Prozent in Deutschland?Auslandstürken  Weltweit 46 Prozent?

Großteils juckt anscheind nicht mehr was in Türkei abläuft und haben die Hoffnung verloren.

Es könnte auch sein das manipuliert wurde, die stimmen aus Ausland wurde ja direktbei turkish Airlines verfrachtet und ab nach Türkei und wurde dort "ausgezählt" .

Einzige gute bei doppelt Staatsbürgerschaft ist nur wegen Rente dann hat man in Türkei auch rentenanspruch. Sind nur paar hundert Euro, man muss aber  glaube ich was einmaliges einzahlen.

Nur wegen das bereut mein alter Herr
Aber das ist dem mittlerweile auch egal 

Der arbeitet schon seit 37 Jahren bei Thyssen und muss noch 15 Jahren, der bekommt schon genug Rente  davon können wir nur träumen 

Würde mir auch mehr Sorgen um unsere Rente in Zukunft machen


----------



## Sparanus (20. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Wo besonders viele Deutschturken fur Erdogan stimmten

Mal unkommentiert


----------



## Duvar (20. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Lasst doch die Leute wählen was die wollen, mein Gott ey. Thats democracy^^


----------



## Sparanus (20. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Geht mir eher darum, dass die jetzt in Deutschland Ärger macht. Der Lehrerin vorschreiben will, dass sie Tschick nicht lesen soll etc

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Dann gibt es eben eine schlechte Note. Muss man eben akzeptieren.


----------



## repe (20. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



> Beckenbauer wohnt in Österreich.



Was? Wo? Grundgütiger...Grenzkontrolle versagt?


----------



## der-sack88 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Wenn die Wähler es so wollen ist das eben so. Man kann ja auch nicht allen AfD-Wählern, die im Osten die Ganzweitrechtsaußen-Vertreter gewählt haben, das Wahlrecht entziehen, nur weil sie einen Holocaust-Verherrlicher gewählt haben. Höcke, Poggenburg usw. träumen doch von dem, was Erdogan gerade in der Türkei abzieht.
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass man als Deutsch-Türke ja durchaus Deutschland und die Demokratie hier schätzen kann und auf der anderen Seite glauben kann, dass Erdogan der beste für die Türkei ist, warum auch immer. Immerhin war nicht nur zu hören, dass sich jeder einzelne einen religiösen Diktator wünscht, manche scheinen ihn auch aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen unterstützt zu haben. Hier mögen diejenigen der Erdogan-Propaganda aufgesessen sein, aber wer Erdogan vor allem aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen unterstützt muss ja nicht zwangsläufig auch unser System ablehnen. Wahrscheinlich hat die Integration bei den meisten versagt, klar, aber trotzdem... Pauschalurteile halte ich hier für zu einfach.

Ich finde das alles schon ein wenig schizophren. Man verlangt, dass alle sich gefälligst zu integrieren haben, sobald aber Vorschläge kommen, wie man sowas unter Umständen erreichen könnte, wird gleich der braune Mob von den Medien angestachelt, anstatt mal wirklich über Möglichkeiten zu diskutieren. Wenn man z.B. in der Schule einen Islam-Unterricht einführen würde, der eine moderne Sicht auf die monotheistischen Religionen lehrt, würde man den islamistischen Rattenfängern nicht kampflos das Feld überlassen. Oder wieso nicht jeden Religionsunterricht ganz abschaffen und alle gemeinsam im Ethik-Unterricht zu allen relevanten Religionen informieren und später auch diskutieren lassen? Dazu mag man stehen wie man will, aber dieses rumgepöbel ohne jegliche Argumente hilft wirklich nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wo besonders viele Deutschturken fur Erdogan stimmten
> 
> Mal unkommentiert



Schrecklich so etwas. 
Wenn man Erdogan so toll findet, warum dann nicht in der Türkei unterrichten? 



> „Es kann doch nicht sein, dass wir im 21. Jahrhundert über die Todesstrafe diskutieren!“, sagt Özdogan. „Was würdest du denn mit einem machen, der deine Tochter vergewaltigt?“, will Simsek wissen. Sie ist für die Einführung der Todesstrafe, „natürlich“.


Traumhaft, solche rückständigen Ansichten. und dann noch unterrichten. 
Ja, es gibt sicher genug ähnlicher Fälle, aber sie kommentiert das öffentlich und bezieht klar Stellung, und diese Stellung unterscheidet sich eigentlich grundlegend von humanistischen, aufgeklärten Werten, die Schülern in der Schule beigebracht werden sollten. 
Sie gehört sicher auch zu der Fraktion, die Ehrenmorde als natürlich ansieht. 



> Sie könne verstehen, wenn Erdogan Deutschland und Holland mit dem Nazi-Staat vergleiche. Die Deutschen würden sich schließlich auch immer wieder wie Nazis benehmen, sagt Simsek, „gegenüber den Frauen mit Kopftuch“.


Es wird immer schlimmer. Der Vergleich ist absolut widerlich, und zwar deswegen weil damit der Nationalsozialismus ziemlich verharmlost wird. 
Jeder soll seine Religion ausüben dürfen, da bin ich voll dafür, aber wenn ein Nazivergleich wegen so etwas gezogen wird, dafür habe ich kein Verständnis, vor allem nicht bei ihrem beruflichen Hintergrund. 



> Warum genau die Türkei eine Verfassungsreform braucht, das kann Simsek nicht so genau sagen. Ihr Ja beim Referendum war mehr ein Ja zu Erdogan. Ein Ja zum neuen Selbstbewusstsein, das Erdogan ihr als Deutschtürkin verleiht.


Na super, also hat sie keine Ahnung und rennt ihrem Erdogan blind hinterher. Was für ein Vorbild als Lehrerin als Elternteil. 



> „‚Mama bin ich als Muslim ein Terrorist?“, fragte dieser kürzlich, als er aus der Schule kam. Denn dort hatten sie über die Terroranschläge in Frankreich gesprochen und die Lehrerin hatte erklärt, dass die Attentäter Islamisten waren. Nur konnten die elfjährigen Mitschüler nicht unterscheiden zwischen Muslimen und Islamisten. „Das hat mir weh getan“, sagt Simsek. Nach dem Schmerz kam die Wut. „Ich habe mir die Lehrerin vorgeknöpft“, sagt die Mutter. Die habe sich zwar entschuldigt und mit der Klasse über den Unterschied zwischen Islam und Islamismus diskutiert. Aber Simsek reicht das nicht. Für sie ist das Teil des systematischen „Türkei-Bashings“. „Wegen dieser Hetze wähle ich Ja.“


Anstatt Aufklärung zu betreiben, vielleicht selbst mit gutem Vorbild vorangehen und Missverständnisse zu erklären, eine Trotzreaktion, welche die Fronten nur verhärtet. 
Solche Eltern sind absolut ärgerlich. Haben keinen Tau von irgendwas, das Kind erinnert sich wahrscheinlich nicht an alles (es ist 11...), und dann den Lehrer zur Sau machen wollen. Aber selbst hat sie keinerlei Ahnung. 



> Simsek knöpft sich die Lehrer häufiger vor – so auch wegen der Sache mit „Tschick“. Der Roman erzählt die Geschichte zweier vierzehnjähriger Außenseiter, die in einem geklauten Lada durch Ostdeutschland fahren, auf der Suche nach der Walachei und sich selbst. Die Angst vor der Polizei lässt den Protagonisten Maik Klingenberg auf Seite sieben Folgendes denken: „Da können sie mich foltern. Obwohl die deutsche Polizei, glaube ich, niemanden foltern darf. Das dürfen die nur im Fernsehen und in der Türkei.“


Mich würde interessieren, weshalb sie sich Lehrer öfters "vorknöpft"? Weil ihr "Heimatland" (gebürtige Deutsche, vor 37 Jahren in Deutschland geboren) aus ihrer Sicht angegriffen wird? 



> Simseks Brust hebt und senkt sich ganz schnell. „Das ist mein Vaterland, das da angegriffen wird“, sagt sie. Den Rest des Buches kennt sie nicht, nur diese eine Passage, die sie mit einem Textmarker angestrichen und mit dem Handy fotografiert hat. Als Beweismaterial dafür, dass „die deutschen Pädagogen spalten“. Wieder hatte die Lehrerin sich zwar entschuldigt und mit der Klasse darüber gesprochen, aber gelesen hat die Klasse den Roman trotzdem. Eine Niederlage für Simsek, eine Demütigung. „Die Deutschen wollten uns nie hier haben. Wir waren nie willkommen“, sagt Simsek. „Jetzt kommt es raus.“ Und: „50 Jahre haben wir zusammengelebt und trotzdem bekommen wir keine Anerkennung.“


Ui, ganz großes Kino einer Lehrerin. Ohne hier irgendjemanden beleidigen zu wollen, aber was unterrichtet diese Person? Handwerken und Bildnerische Erziehung? 
Wenn ich es drauf anlege, kann ich vermutlich in sehr vielen Büchern irgendeine Passage finden, die irgendjemanden schlecht darstellt. Who cares? 
Und Integration funktioniert nur wenn es beide Seiten wollen. Die Türken sind ganz sicher nicht nur die armen Opfer. 
Serdar Somuncu uber Turkei-Referendum - der komplette Talk | stern TV (19.04.2017) - YouTube
Komisch, Serdar Somuncu müsste ihrer Ansicht dann sicher auch ein Türkenbasher sein. Die Frau würde ich gerne im Gespräch mit ihm erleben, vermutlich würde sie ihn nachher anzeigen...

[SPOILER]Was mich an dieser Lehrperson so schreckt: Sie ist augenscheinlich nicht dazu imstande, differenziert zu denken oder die eigenen Handlungen zu reflektieren. 
Ich weiß nicht, wie ihr unterricht ist, geschweige denn was sie unterrichtet, aber was in diesem Zeitungsbericht steht, darüber kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass in ihrem Unterricht Erdogan kritisch behandelt wird, oder generell die Politik in der Türkei mit den Auswirkungen auf Deutschland. Und das geht in jedem Fach, es geht auch fächerübergreifend. 
Sie, mit türkischem Hintergrund, wäre eigentlich eine tolle Ansprechperson für solche Dinge, aber so wie sie das sagt, wird sie das sicher nicht kritisch hinterfragen. [/SPOILER]



Duvar schrieb:


> Lasst doch die Leute wählen was die wollen, mein Gott ey. Thats democracy^^


Können sie ja eh, oder wird das verboten? Allerdings herrscht in "Mitteleuropa" (ich beziehe das jetzt mal auf Deutschland und Österreich) Meinugnsfreiheit, also dürfen wir uns auch dazu äußern. 
In der Türkei ist das ja nicht mehr so selbstverständlich. 
Wer diese AKP unterstützt, der soll doch einfach in die Türkei ziehen. Denn irgendwie kann man das Erdogan-Regime nicht wirklich mit aufgeklärten westlichen Werten in Einklang bringen, außer sich in massive Widersprüche zu verwickeln. 

Ergo würde ich es definitiv begrüßen, wenn in Österreich alle Doppelstaatsbürger eine Staatsbürgerschaft abgeben müssen, und zwar je schneller desto besser. Es ist lachhaft wenn über 30.000 Türken Freiheiten in Österreich genießen, aber gleichzeitig einem Diktator zujubeln, der nahezu konträr zu diesen Freiheiten steht, das passt nicht und diese Leute wirken sich nicht positiv auf die Integration aus, bzw ist die Integration bei diesen de facto gescheitert.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Schrecklich so etwas.
> Wenn man Erdogan so toll findet, warum dann nicht in der Türkei unterrichten?



Die Frau ist keine Lehrerin, sie arbeitet in einer Eisdiele, keine Ahnung wie du darauf kommst das sie Lehrerin sei:



> *Simsek arbeitet in der Eisdiele*, nachmittags holt sie ihre Kinder von der Gesamtschule ab, abends singt sie im Chor.



Ich persöhnlich halte die Frau ja einfach für frustriert und in einer Sinnkrise bzgl. ihres Lebens steckend und denke das dürfte auf mehr Menschen zutreffen die Erdogan gewählt haben.
37 Jahre alt, arbeitet in einem ehr bescheiden bezahlten Beruf, ohne große Perspektive (auch fürs Alter), und wünscht sich Anerkennung und Aufmerksamkeit / will sich als Mensch geschätzt fühlen.

In solchen Situationen kommt dann eine Partei wie die AKP daher und sagt ihr seit was besonderes und wichtig für uns und sie bekommt das was sie in ihrem Alltag nicht bekommt, etwas besonderes und wichtig zu sein, eine gefährliche Konstelation.


----------



## OField (21. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Und in 12 Jahren, wenn Erdowahn 6 Millionen Kurden vergast hat, heißt es wieder: "Davon haben wir nichts gewusst.". Nein, ich schäme mich nicht für diesen Hitlervergleich.


----------



## Taonris (21. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und wie viele haben letztendlich für Erdogan abgestimmt? Im Verhältnis zur gesamten türkischen Community ist das dann doch recht gering und kein Beweis für generell nicht funktionierende Integration.
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Integration funktioniert nur dann wenn diese Menschen zur Integration gezwungen werden. Menschen aus Ländern mit einer muslimischen Mehrheit leben immer in Gegenden wo genaue diese Bevölkerungsgruppe am stärksten vertreten ist, und müssen sich erst gar nicht integrieren. Gibt genug türkische Frauen die seit 40 Jahren hier leben und kein Wort deutsch sprechen. Die Probleme hatten wir mit den Kroaten, Serben, Tschechen oder Italienern nicht denn deren Kultur und Werteverständnis ist ident mit unserem eigenen und genau diese Menschen waren auch stets bemüht sich zu integrieren. Was uns in den kommen Jahren in Europa droht das ist heute noch unvorstellbar, da wird Paris zum neuen Kabul aber das sind die Folgen dieser unverantwortlichen Flüchtlingspolitik.


----------



## Two-Face (21. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Die Probleme hatten wir mit den Kroaten, Serben, Tschechen oder Italienern nicht denn deren Kultur und Werteverständnis ist ident mit unserem eigenen und genau diese Menschen waren auch stets bemüht sich zu integrieren. Was uns in den kommen Jahren in Europa droht das ist heute noch unvorstellbar, da wird Paris zum neuen Kabul aber das sind die Folgen dieser unverantwortlichen Flüchtlingspolitik.


Blödsinn, es gibt von denen genauso Leute, die viele Jahre hier leben, immernoch kein Deutsch sprechen und/oder sich nicht integriert haben. In kenne Gegenden in so mancher bayerischer Stadt, da laufen überwiegend Menschen mit osteuropäischem Migrationshintergrund rum, die leben dort genauso in ihrer Welt, wie die mit türkischem oder arabischem Hintergrund. 
Glaubst du die Billiglöhner aus Rumänien, die hier in den Fleischfabriken arbeiten, sprechen einen Funken Deutsch? 

Außerdem kenne ich persönlich sehr gut Türken, die wurden nie zu irgendwas "gezwungen" und sind trotzdem gut integriert, ziemlich pauschaler Unsinn, den du da von dir gibst. Es ist immer eine Frage der Einstellung.


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Menschen aus Asien leben auch eher dort, wo schon Asiaten leben.
Das kannst du nicht pauschalisieren.
Würde ich ins Ausland geben, würde ich auch eher dort leben, wo schon andere Deutsche sind, weils einfacher ist.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Außerdem kenne ich persönlich sehr gut Türken, die wurden nie zu irgendwas "gezwungen" und sind trotzdem gut integriert, ziemlich pauschaler Unsinn, den du da von dir gibst. Es ist immer eine Frage der Einstellung.



Ich finde den Quatsch mit dem Integrieren sowieso albern.
Wenn jemand Deutsch spricht, sich an die Gesetze hier hält, ist das Integration genug für mich.
Es gibt ja schon genug Deutsche, die eher schlecht Deutsch sprechen und sich nicht an die Gesetze hier halten.
Mir doch völlig wurscht, ob einer ein Kopftuch trägt.
Ich verbiete ja auch keine Lederjacken oder Gummizughosen in der Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Gibt genug türkische Frauen die seit 40 Jahren hier leben und kein Wort deutsch sprechen. Die Probleme hatten wir mit den Kroaten, Serben, Tschechen oder Italienern nicht denn deren Kultur und Werteverständnis ist ident mit unserem eigenen und genau diese Menschen waren auch stets bemüht sich zu integrieren.



Blödsinn. Mein Vater (der aus Sizilien kommt) lebt hier jetzt seit etwa 40 Jahren und kann trotzdem nur schlecht Deutsch. Das hat zum Großteil gar nichts mit Integration zu tuen, sondern mit der Lernfähigkeit.
Denn Integriert ist mein Vater manchmal gefühlt mehr als ich.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Blödsinn. Mein Vater (der aus Sizilien kommt) lebt hier jetzt seit etwa 40 Jahren und kann trotzdem nur schlecht Deutsch. Das hat zum Großteil gar nichts mit Integration zu tuen, sondern mit der Lernfähigkeit.
> Denn Integriert ist mein Vater manchmal gefühlt mehr als ich.



Sorry nicht böse gemeint, aber das hat nichts mit Lernfähigkeit zu tun, seine Muttersprache hat er ja auch geschaft zu lernen, sondern mit Lernunwilligkeit und Bequemlichkeit. 
Sehe ich z.B. auch an meinem Vater. Jedes Jahr (seit inzwischen 15 Jahren) erzählt er mir das er endlich mal englisch lernen will, weil er mit gewisser Regelmäßigkeit auch geschäftliche Korespondenz in englischer Sprache bekommt und sie selbst nicht lesen und darauf antworten kann, aber jedes Jahr findet er eine neue Ausrede warum es wieder nicht geklappt hat mit dem lernen.
Und warum ist das so? Weil es für ihn schlicht zuviele Mittel und Wege gibt sich vor dem lernen zu drücken, entweder weil ich ihm das dann übersetze, oder ein Übersetzungsbüro, ect.

Manche Menschen brauchen halt einen gewissen Zwang um ihren Arsch beim Sprache lernen mal zu bewegen, da hilft es nichts auf freiwilliges lernen dieser Personen vertrauen zu wollen.


----------



## Leob12 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Frau ist keine Lehrerin, sie arbeitet in einer Eisdiele, keine Ahnung wie du darauf kommst das sie Lehrerin sei:
> 
> Ich persöhnlich halte die Frau ja einfach für frustriert und in einer Sinnkrise bzgl. ihres Lebens steckend und denke das dürfte auf mehr Menschen zutreffen die Erdogan gewählt haben.
> 37 Jahre alt, arbeitet in einem ehr bescheiden bezahlten Beruf, ohne große Perspektive (auch fürs Alter), und wünscht sich Anerkennung und Aufmerksamkeit / will sich als Mensch geschätzt fühlen.
> ...



Ok, da habe ich mich in der Tat irgendwie verlesen. 
Dann werde ich meinen Post etwas abändern, kann ich so ja nicht stehen lassen. 
Unter diesen Gesichtspunkten gebe ich dir völlig Recht. 



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Integration funktioniert nur dann wenn diese Menschen zur Integration gezwungen werden. Menschen aus Ländern mit einer muslimischen Mehrheit leben immer in Gegenden wo genaue diese Bevölkerungsgruppe am stärksten vertreten ist, und müssen sich erst gar nicht integrieren. Gibt genug türkische Frauen die seit 40 Jahren hier leben und kein Wort deutsch sprechen. Die Probleme hatten wir mit den Kroaten, Serben, Tschechen oder Italienern nicht denn deren Kultur und Werteverständnis ist ident mit unserem eigenen und genau diese Menschen waren auch stets bemüht sich zu integrieren. Was uns in den kommen Jahren in Europa droht das ist heute noch unvorstellbar, da wird Paris zum neuen Kabul aber das sind die Folgen dieser unverantwortlichen Flüchtlingspolitik.



Ähm, nein, gezwungen geht gar nichts, was für eine irrsinnige Annahme. 
Man muss die Menschen motivieren, sich zu integrieren, sich auch als "Deutsche" zu identifizieren, aber mit Zwang? Tut mir leid, Zwang ist bei solch sensiblen Themen immer der falsche Weg. 

Mach dich nicht lächerlich, Probleme gab es bei Immigranten von den Balkanländern genauso und es gibt sie zum Teil immer noch. 

Serben haben ein identisches Werteverständnis wie wir? Interessant, weißt du wie der serbische Nationalismus funktioniert? Weißt du, dass sich die Serben als rechtmäßiger Nachfolger von Jugoslawien fühlen? 
Das passt eigentlich nicht zu "uns". Ja, da ist jetzt überspitzt, aber sowas nennst du "identische Wertvorstellung"? 
Und wenn du einem Kroaten/Serben/Italiener sagst, deren Kultur sei gleich mit unserer, der zeigt dir den Vogel. 
Ich bitte dich, konstruiere hier nicht etwas nur um deine Argumentation zu stützen.


----------



## der-sack88 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Integration funktioniert nur dann wenn diese Menschen zur Integration gezwungen werden.




Was für ein Schwachsinn. So kann man natürlich für alles argumentieren. Hey, wir müssen die Menschen zwingen SED zu wählen, damit die DDR funktioniert.

Integration funktioniert nur freiwillig. Und das schafft man, indem man es als Gesellschaft wert ist, sich als Externer in diese zu integrieren. Wenn wir gesellschaftlich, moralisch und wirtschaftlich (irgendwie muss man ja was zu essen bekommen) überlegen sind (und wir sind uns doch wohl einig, dass wir weiter als z.B. Syrien sind?) hat man die Argumente auf seiner Seite. Wenn du religiös wärst, du vor den Hardlinern dieser Religion fliehen müsstest und du in ein Land kommst, wo die Ausübung dieser Religion verboten ist und du deshalb ebenfalls verfolgt wirst, wärst du dann eher bereit, dich zu integrieren, oder würdest du dann vielleicht doch unter Deinesgleichen dein eigenes Süppchen kochen? Was würde uns denn noch von Erdogan, Assad usw. unterscheiden, wenn wir Minderheiten unterdrücken würden, damit sich auch ja so leben, wie wir es verlangen?

Die ganze Diskussion ist absurd. Es gibt auch unter "Deutschen" so riesige Unterschiede... muss ein türkischstämmiger Deutscher Lederhose tragen, Weißwurst und Brezeln essen und Weizenplörre saufen? Soll er alljährlich im Februar über schlechte Witze lachen, weil ihm der Kalender das befielt, und stockbesoffen in die Kölner Innenstadt kotzen? Sollen wir ihn zwingen, mindestens einmal im Jahr auf Mallorca Urlaub zu machen, damit er sich aus Eimern besäuft, die Insel verschandelt und ein Ärgernis für alle Anwohner ist? Oder alles zusammen? Was genau ist denn das Idealbild des Deutschen, das wir anderen aufzwingen sollen? Außer sich auf irgendwelchen Volksfesten zu besaufen und Fußball gibts doch kaum einen gemeinsamen Nenner.
Oder hat man schon verloren, wenn man nicht blond und blauäugig ist?


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Was genau ist denn das Idealbild des Deutschen, das wir anderen aufzwingen sollen? Außer sich auf irgendwelchen Volksfesten zu besaufen und Fußball gibts doch kaum einen gemeinsamen Nenner.



Auf der Autobahn die linke Spur blockieren oder ständig gegen die Lichthupe kommen.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Schwam über alles, Referndum durch und schon kommt die Türkei wieder bei uns an und möchte gerne Wirtschaftshilfe vom deutschen Nazistaat haben:

Turkei bittet Deutschland um Wirtschaftshilfe - Mehmet Simsek: "Normalitat in Beziehungen"


----------



## Leob12 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Bekommt Erdogan nix von Busenfreund Putin?^^
Das ist jetzt aber Pech, hoffentlich rennen die Türken da gegen eine Wand. Sie bekommen ja eh die Milliarden wegen des Flüchtlingsdeals


----------



## Two-Face (24. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ich finde das einfach nur lächerlich, da wurden jahrelang Milliarden runtergezahlt, damit das Land sich soweit EU-konform reformiert und rausgekommen is genau das Gegenteil. Sagt mal, wie bescheuert kann man eigentlich sein?


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry nicht böse gemeint, aber das hat nichts mit Lernfähigkeit zu tun, seine Muttersprache hat er ja auch geschaft zu lernen, sondern mit Lernunwilligkeit und Bequemlichkeit.



Ich bin mir sicher er wäre nicht so erfolgreich wenn er Lernunwillig gewesen wäre ^^


----------



## T-Drive (24. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Schwam über alles, Referndum durch und schon kommt die Türkei wieder bei uns an und möchte gerne Wirtschaftshilfe vom deutschen Nazistaat haben:
> 
> Turkei bittet Deutschland um Wirtschaftshilfe - Mehmet Simsek: "Normalitat in Beziehungen"



Unverschämt wie alles, was in letzter Zeit vom Bosporus an unsere berliner Bananen geschickt wird.



> Ich finde das einfach nur lächerlich, da *wurden* jahrelang Milliarden runtergezahlt ...



Der Strom ist nicht versiegt.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Hoffentlich schicken die den kein Geld 

Wen die Wirtschaft in Türkei verknackt und die Leute nixs mehr in der Hosentasche haben.. werden die dann wach also die restliche Hälfte vom Volk 


Leben Ey fast alle auf Pump mit 5 bis 8 Kredit Karten 😀


----------



## Duvar (27. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Die Türkei ist der 7. größte Handelspartner der EU. Die ausländischen (europäische Firmen) Investoren gehen da auch nicht so leicht weg, da die dort super Geld verdienen, sind ja schließlich nicht ohne Grund da und die arbeiten dort ja nicht nur für die Türkei, sondern auch für die verschiedensten internationalen Staaten.
Die gehören so gut wie alle auch dem Privatsektor an. Es ist also ein geben und nehmen. So ist das nun mal wenn man zur Normalität zurückkehren will. Es ist leicht von hier aus zu urteilen von der bequemen Couch aus, die Türkei leidet seit bald 40 Jahren unter Terror.
Hinzu kamen nun Isis Attacken und die Gülen Bewegung + mehrere Millionen Syrer wurden aufgenommen und dennoch steht die Türkei unter diesem Druck noch gut da.
Die können ja auch die Pforten öffnen und dann geht das Geschrei hier los, will ja schließlich auch niemand gell? Bekommt nicht jeder Beitrittskandidat der EU Finanzhilfen, ist also nix verwerfliches, immerhin kommt man net mit gefaketen Dokumenten an wie ein anderer EU Staat und kassiert richtig ab bzw wird noch als Bonus von der Pleite gerettet^^

Die Türkei will nur eins, Klartext... EU ist sowieso kurz davor zu zerbrechen, siehe Brexit, oder Norweger auch rein und raus direkt, oder in Frankreich sagt Marine Le Pen auch das ... Marine Le Pen: Au revoir, Europa | ZEIT ONLINE
Bruttoinlandsprodukt: Turkische Wirtschaft wachst trotz Putschversuch und Touristenflaute - Konjunktur - FAZ
Tengri86 ist sowieso kein Türke, so wie der hier schreibt, bist du vllt Kurde (habe ich absolut nix gegen falls ja). Warum wünscht man anderen Leuten was schlechtes? Das zeigt nur wie schlecht dein... ach egal...
Wie gesagt, es ist alles ein geben und nehmen und man sollte zum Wohle aller, endlich wieder zur Normalität finden.

Beispiel Brexit: Die Zahlen passen so gut wie haargenau auf das Wahlergebnis der Türken zu.
Alle die für einen Brexit gestimmt haben= 51,9%, also in etwa so viel wie Erdogan an Stimmen bekommen hat bzw Türken die für Ja gestimmt haben, und 48.1% wollten in der EU bleiben.
Also ein recht knappes Ding wie die Wahl in der Türkei und vor allem war die Wahlbeteiligung in der Türkei mit rund 86% sehr sehr hoch, ist doch Demokratiefight pur was die Türken bewiesen haben.
Viele sagen nun die Türken sind geteilt etc, aber über die Engländer sagt das kaum wer. So sieht Erdogan das Ganze was ich hier geschrieben habe, bitte mehr Respekt vor der Demokratie.
Ihr müsst euch mal vorstellen, wie es hier abgehen würde, wenn zB Deutschland seit rund 40 Jahren mit Terror im Inland zu kämpfen hätte, wenn täglich Bundeswehr Soldaten getötet werden würden, Bomben in den Städten hochgehen würden, ausm Nachbarland plötzlich kp 3 Millionen Flüchtlinge herkommen würden etc.
Meint ihr Deutschland würde da nicht auch an gewissen Gesetzen Änderungen vornehmen, wie zB Anti Terror Gesetz etc, was man mit Druck versucht den Türken auszureden usw.
Deswegen finde ich, es ist nicht so leicht wie es vom bequemen Sofa aus zu lesen ist, was einseitige Medien hier berichten.
Ich hoffe all dieses Leid hat schnellstmöglich ein Ende, will auch nicht groß drüber urteilen wer nun im Recht ist etc, Hauptsache ist, dass Leiden hört auf.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Turkei: Burger tauschen Lira in Devisen - WELT


----------



## Leob12 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Hinzu kamen nun Isis Attacken und die Gülen Bewegung + mehrere Millionen Syrer wurden aufgenommen und dennoch steht die Türkei unter diesem Druck noch gut da.
> Die können ja auch die Pforten öffnen und dann geht das Geschrei hier los, will ja schließlich auch niemand gell? Bekommt nicht jeder Beitrittskandidat der EU Finanzhilfen, ist also nix verwerfliches, immerhin kommt man net mit gefaketen Dokumenten an wie ein anderer EU Staat und kassiert richtig ab bzw wird noch als Bonus von der Pleite gerettet^^


Ach was, ISIS? Das Problem in Syrien und im Irak hat die Türkei selbst mitkreiert. Vor allem als es darum ging, Assad zu stürzen, hat man alle Kämpfer brav durchgewunken, teilweise auch medizinisch versorgt und militärisch ausgebildet. 
Dann sollen sie die Pforten öffnen, dann gibt es auch kein Geld mehr. Erdogan braucht es anscheinend, sonst wäre er den Deal nicht eingegangen. 




Duvar schrieb:


> Die Türkei will nur eins, Klartext... EU ist sowieso kurz davor zu zerbrechen, siehe Brexit, oder Norweger auch rein und raus direkt, oder in Frankreich sagt Marine Le Pen auch das ... Marine Le Pen: Au revoir, Europa | ZEIT ONLINE
> Bruttoinlandsprodukt: Turkische Wirtschaft wachst trotz Putschversuch und Touristenflaute - Konjunktur - FAZ
> Tengri86 ist sowieso kein Türke, so wie der hier schreibt, bist du vllt Kurde (habe ich absolut nix gegen falls ja). Warum wünscht man anderen Leuten was schlechtes? Das zeigt nur wie schlecht dein... ach egal...
> Wie gesagt, es ist alles ein geben und nehmen und man sollte zum Wohle aller, endlich wieder zur Normalität finden.


Klartext ist gesprochen worden. Wer mit derartigen autoritären Methoden Politik betreibt, die Todesstrafe wieder einführen will, der hat in der EU nichts zu suchen. Wäre ja nicht so, als ob das vorher nicht bekannt gewesen wäre. 
Zur Normalität finden? Ja, wie wäre es wenn sich die Türkei für den Nazi-Vergleich entschuldigt? "Nazi-Methoden" auf der einen Seite, und auf der anderen das Geld von Deutschland aber gerne annehmen. 
Turkische Wirtschaft: Erdogan kann sich uber gute Wachstumszahlen freuen - WELT



Duvar schrieb:


> Beispiel Brexit: Die Zahlen passen so gut wie haargenau auf das Wahlergebnis der Türken zu.
> Alle die für einen Brexit gestimmt haben= 51,9%, also in etwa so viel wie Erdogan an Stimmen bekommen hat bzw Türken die für Ja gestimmt haben, und 48.1% wollten in der EU bleiben.
> Also ein recht knappes Ding wie die Wahl in der Türkei und vor allem war die Wahlbeteiligung in der Türkei mit rund 86% sehr sehr hoch, ist doch Demokratiefight pur was die Türken bewiesen haben.
> Viele sagen nun die Türken sind geteilt etc, aber über die Engländer sagt das kaum wer. So sieht Erdogan das Ganze was ich hier geschrieben habe, bitte mehr Respekt vor der Demokratie.
> ...


Klar sagt das über die Briten auch jemand, man muss nur suchen. Alt vs Jung ist demnach keine Teilung? Das Stimmverhalten der Altersgruppen haben sehr viele Medien aufgegriffen. Es ist nicht immer die Türkei das arme Opfer das von den Medien so ungerecht behandelt wird. 
Mehr Respekt vor der Demokratie? Gleichzeitig sieht es mit den Menschenrechten aber ziemlich dürftig aus. 
Gesetzesänderungen, vor allem Einschränkungen, nur aufgrund einer ungünstigen Lage werden keinen Frieden bringen und schon gar keinen Frieden sichern. Was war mit den Amis? 9/11 --> Einschränkungen der Bürgerrechte, stark erhöhte Überwachung, etc, allerdings wurden dort nicht mehrere tausend politische Gegner inhaftiert und verurteilt, im Eilverfahren. Das würde auch in Deutschland nicht passieren, denn hier gibt es sowas wie das Grundgesetz, und das kann man nicht so leicht ändern.


----------



## Seeefe (27. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Mal was zum nachdenken bzgl. des "demokartiefight pur".

Lässt sich bei 51% davon sprechen, "Das Volk will es so"? 

Kann man sagen, das britische Volk will die EU verlassen oder müsste es nicht eher heißen, nur 51% des Volkes wollen die EU verlassen? 

Für mich ist das alles, aber nicht demokratiefight pur. Es spaltet die Gesellschaft mehr als alles andere und vom "Willen des Volkes" kann bei weitem nicht die Rede sein.


----------



## Duvar (27. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Es ist nunmal die Mehrheit, so läuft das in der Demokratie. Natürlich sollten die "Verlierer" nicht verstoßen werden etc. Auf jeden Fall sind 40 Jahre Terror nicht so leicht klein zu reden Leob mit deinen vergleichen. Da sterben fast jeden Tag Menschen. Da gibt es viele Tode zu beklagen seit Jahrzehnten, dies jetzt mit 9/11 zu vergleichen halte ich für falsch. Was haben die USA denn gemacht nach 9/11 schau mal wie viele Menschen danach gestorben sind im nahen Osten. Sag ja reden einfach h locker lässig aus der warmen Stube aus, aber da draußen sterben Menschen Frauen Kinder etc in Massen. Viele verurteilen Assad als Kindermorder etc, oder sagst du auch das wären die net? Da werden gezielt Krankenhäuser usw weggebombt und  Vllt hat die Türkei zu Beginn nicht energisch genug gegen den is agiert, was nun aber schon lange nicht mehr der Fall ist, die haben ja auch in der Tr viele Zivilisten getötet. Musst au halt bedenken dort unten haben die auch deutsche Waffen, welche sich gegen die anti is Koalition, also auch gegen die Tr richten. Schuldzuweisungen bringen aber keinen weiter. Fakt ist das man dem Leid dort unten  endlich Stopp sagen muss. So kann es nicht weiter gehen. Glaub wegen dem geld für die Flüchtlinge, wie ich sehe denkst du, als wäre das Geld ein Geschenk an den türkischen Staat. Das Geld ist für die Syrer dort und ich glaub da ist bis dato kaum was  von angekommen, wenn ich mi habe nicht irre. Ohne die Türkei hätten wir hier massive Probleme. Schau was Merkel heute sagte. Rein aus deutscher und EU Interessen darf man der Tr nicht den Rücken drehen usw. Morgen wird in den USA ubrigens jemand hingerichtet, so  ist zu westlichen Werten. Das die tr die Todesstrafe einführen will ist auch unter folgendem Gesichtspunkt zu betrachten. 99% der Bevölkerung sind Moslems und im Koran ist die Todesstrafe gestattet, aber nicht willkürlich sondern es muss 100% bewiesen sein mit mehreren Zeugen usw. Zum Beispiel werden Mörder kinderschänder etc dem ausgesetzt. Die Scharia also die Gesetzte Allahs sind für jeden Moslem in erster Linie vorrangig. Lebt man natürlich im Ausland, so gelten andere Gesetze, weiß jetzt auch nicht genau wie das geregelt wird. Fakt ist kulturell sind die Türken und die zb deutschen sehr verschieden, auch dies sollte man bedenken. Nicht jeder der die Todesstrafe einführt schlachten willkürlich die Menschen ab.  Sry wegen Rechtschreibung handy + wurstfinger halt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Wenn das auch noch umgesetzt werden sollte, werden noch mehr Religiöse Spinner heranzüchtetet die dem IS und Terroridioten in die Hände fallen, nö das heiße ich garantiert nicht gut, jetzt erst recht, die Türkei sollte keinesfalls in die EU dürfen, was vor Jahren schon sehr schwer war ist jetzt sowieso unmöglich, so was braucht die EU ganz bestimmt nicht, die sind für Jahrzehnte mit sich selbst beschäftigt, schlechtes einzuführen geht schnell aber gutes herbeizuführen dauert seine zeit weil man die dummen erst mühsam überzeugen muss.


----------



## Duvar (27. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Religiös motivierte Spinner findet man in allen Religionen. Dies bedeutet nicht, dass man nicht miteinander auskommen kann. Die USA vollstreckt seit je her die Todesstrafe aber Deutschland würde mit denen jegliche Verbindung eingehen.
Dies sollte die Beziehungen nicht so drastisch erschüttern, ist schließlich deren Entscheidung. Wenn davon natürlich Missbrauch gemacht wird und jeder nach Willkür hingerichtet wird, dann kann man die Beziehungen immer noch auf Eis legen.
Wie gesagt, anderer Glauben, andere Sitten etc, was aber, ich betone es nochmal, ein gemeinsames Miteinander nicht im Wege sein sollte, weil wenn es demnach geht, sollten wir hier ja den Usa den Rücken zu drehen, wird aber nicht getan.
Die Scheichs werden auch auf Händen getragen, obwohl dies auch nicht mit den Werten hier in Einklang zu bringen ist, nur da siehst du mal, was Geld für eine Kraft hat und das ist in meinen Augen noch schlimmer.
Man ist auf eine gewisse Art und Weise käuflich und verschließt die Augen, plus versorgt man die Welt mit Waffen als drittgrößter Waffenexporteur nach USA und Russland, davor verschließen auch viele die Augen, oder versuchen das gut zu reden.
Man biegt sich die Sachen so wie man es will und ist nicht ehrlich. Die Wahrheit ist mMn, man mag die Türken nicht besonders und will keine Moslems in der europäischen Vereinigung sehen, das Geld derer nimmt man aber gerne an (siehe Araber).
Es könnte ein schönes miteinander werden, wenn man die "anderen" nur tolerieren könnte bzw deren Glauben etc. Die Türkei wird sich sowieso abwenden demnächst wenn es so weiter geht, die wollen aber nicht die Seite sein, die als erstes abbricht wie mir scheint.
Wegen dem Nazi Vergleich noch kurz, wie oft haben griechische Medien Merkel in SS Uniform und mit Hitler Schnurrbart etc gezeigt und laut Nazi getitelt und dies natürlich mehrfach, Erdogan wird auch als Diktator und mehr beschimpft.
Beispiel Holland, wurde auch die Familienministerin war es soweit ich weiß, des Landes verwiesen obwohl sie nur meterweit vom Konsulat entfernt war, im Ösiland sieht es auch nicht besser aus, ich glaub auch dat wird alles nix, man kann nur hoffen, das sich alles bessert, aber die Hoffnung schwindet leider.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> .... Die USA vollstreckt seit je her die Todesstrafe aber Deutschland würde mit denen jegliche Verbindung eingehen.....


Nein, sie könnten niemals Mitglied der EU werden. 



Duvar schrieb:


> ...Die Scheichs werden auch auf Händen getragen...


Es gibt genug Bestrebungen, jegliche Waffenlieferung nach Saudi Arabien zu unterbinden. EU-Gelder zur Entwicklung bekommen die Scheichs auch nicht.

Niemand will keinen Handel mit der Türkei, aber Freizügigkeiten, die es im Rahmen der EU-Mitgliedschaftverhandlung gab, werden zurückgenommen werden.
wo ist das Problem? Die Türkei hat sich gegen die EU entschieden, also wird die Türkei zurückgestuft zu einem normalen Partner, wie es viel in der Welt gibt.

Für di hier im Land lebenden Türken könnte es problematisch werden. Als Saudi-Arabier z.B. ist es extrem schwer, überhaupt ein Visum zu bekommen.



Duvar schrieb:


> ...Wegen dem Nazi Vergleich noch kurz, wie oft haben griechische Medien Merkel in SS Uniform und mit Hitler Schnurrbart etc gezeigt und laut Nazi getitelt ...


Zeitungen sind aber nicht der Präsident. Erdogan hat sich mit sienem Verhalten aus jeder ernsthaften Diskussion heraus katapultiert. Soll er in seinen Sandkasten 
gehen und spielen. Verträge macht man mit solchen Kaspern keine. Sie sind das Papier nicht wert.


----------



## Duvar (27. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Habe ja nicht von EU Mitgliedschaft jetzt gesprochen, sondern jegliches anderes gemeinsames Unterfangen. Falls von den USA gewünscht, dann wird Deutschland dabei sein, so einfach ist das^^
Nochmals auf die religiösen Spinner zurück zu kommen. Ihr wisst ja selbst was nach 9/11 geschehen ist, wie viele kp Million+ Leute, mehrheitlich natürlich Zivilisten gekillt wurden etc.
Gewalt führt zu Gegengewalt, der IS ist auch nicht einfach so entstanden. Alles in allem braucht man nicht die Schuld bei anderen Suchen, sondern sollte schauen, was sind meine Fehler, oder was hätte ich besser machen können.
Ich sehe da keinen der sich jetzt sonderlich mit Ruhm bekleckert, sonst würden nicht so viele Menschen (noch weiterhin) sterben.

Bestrebungen interessieren keinen, wenn es dennoch gemacht wird im großen Stil.
Die EU Gelder bekommen alle Staaten, also alle Anwärter haben dies bekommen. 
Falls es zum EU Bruch kommt, dann ist alles ok und alles kann überdacht werden, aber soweit ist es noch nicht, aber man ist nah dran.
Wüsste nicht das sich die Türkei gegen die EU entschieden hat, gab schließlich kein Referendum darüber.
Nazivergleiche kommen auch von Politkern Die bizarrsten Nazi-Vergleiche aus Athen | STERN.de
Gibt natürlich auch weitere solcher Vergleiche... Spielt auch keine so große Rolle in meinen Augen, er hat net gesagt Merkel ist ein Nazi, sondern einige Praktiken erinnern daran, soweit ich weiß.
Natürlich wäre es besser sowas zu unterlassen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Habe ja nicht von EU Mitgliedschaft jetzt gesprochen, sondern jegliches anderes gemeinsames Unterfangen. Falls von den USA gewünscht, dann wird Deutschland dabei sein, so einfach ist das^^


So wie im Irak-Krieg, als Schöder "Nein" sagte? Die USA können bitten, und wir entscheiden. 



Duvar schrieb:


> Nochmals auf die religiösen Spinner zurück zu kommen. Ihr wisst ja selbst was nach 9/11 geschehen ist, wie viele kp Million+ Leute, mehrheitlich natürlich Zivilisten gekillt wurden etc.


Das waren keine religiösen Spinner, das ist ein Freiheitskampf. Unterdrückte gegen Unterdrücker. Blöd nur, wenn man als Unterdrückter Mittel verwendet, die überall zu Kopfschütteln führen. Das erhöht nicht gerade die Bereitschaft, den Kampf ernst zu nehmen. Die Inder unter Ghandi zeigten, wie man mit Kolonialherren umgeht. 



Duvar schrieb:


> Gewalt führt zu Gegengewalt, der IS ist auch nicht einfach so entstanden. Alles in allem braucht man nicht die Schuld bei anderen Suchen, sondern sollte schauen, was sind meine Fehler, oder was hätte ich besser machen können.


Im Nahes Osten ist das so und der Konflikt ist 6000 Jahre alt. Bei Christen gilt mehr ein "Haut Dir jemand auf die linke Wange, halte ihm die rechte hin". Warum wohl ist in Europa langsam Frieden eingekehrt, während im Nahen Osten jeder meint, sich durch Mord und Totschlag erstmal "Respekt" einholen zu müssen? Da kommen einige ziemliche dämliche Kulturen zusammen. Solange sie sich selber ausrotten, sehe ich das als innere Angelegenheit. Werden wir angegriffen, kann, je nach aktueller Regierung und deren zum Teil arg unchristlichen Zielen, die Antwort zum Teil extrem ausfallen. Denn auch wir wissen, dass man die Deppen aus diesem Kulturkreis entgegen unseren Werten nur mit "rollenden Köpfen" seine Ziele erreichen kann. Wie müssen wir mit Erdowahn umgehen? Richtig, mit Härte, Demütigung und Ignorieren. Putin zeigte es und der Popanz von Erdowahn kniet nieder. Warum wohl reagiert Merkel auf diesen Popanz so gut wie gar nicht? Weil es so wunderbar demütigend ist.



Duvar schrieb:


> Die EU Gelder bekommen alle Staaten, also alle Anwärter haben dies bekommen. Falls es zum EU Bruch kommt, dann ist alles ok und alles kann überdacht werden, aber soweit ist es noch nicht, aber man ist nah dran. Wüsste nicht das sich die Türkei gegen die EU entschieden hat, gab schließlich kein Referendum darüber.


Der Zug ist abgefahren. Da gibt es nichts mehr zu verhandeln. Das war vor dem Referendum klar. In die EU können nur Demokratien mit Gewaltenteilung, aber genau die hat der kleine König Kalle Wirsch abgeschafft. Selbst Polen steht kurz davor, rausgeschmissen zu werden. Die gesamte Osterweiterung war zu früh und rein politisch und nicht im Ansatz wirtschaftlich motiviert. Was hat z.B. Bulgarien in der aktuellen Situation in der EU verloren?


----------



## Tengri86 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ich bin Türke Herr duvar  und der Cousin von mein Vater  auch, der Richter ist und lange in Gefängnis sitzt weil er und die Staatsanwälte die Korruption Skandal um Erdogan /Akp und die Waffenlieferungen an die Islamisten nachgehen wollten .


Seine Frau eine Lehrerin wurde entlassen ,  sonstige Hilfen von Staat bekommt sie nicht also Arbeitslosengeld ....sogar die rentenansprüche haben die gestrichen ist bei ihr auf null, das gab nicht mal bei dem Putsch aus den 80er Jahre, da haben die Leute trotzdem  was bekommen !

.Die bekommt auch kein Arbeit mehr und haben 2 Kinder


Und das sind nicht die einzigen Menschen.

Also träum du mal weiter und sei froh das du hier leben darfst.


Bei Amd bin ich mit dir gleiche Meinung aber hier net 

Und wen du net glaubst das ich Türke bin 
Frag mal rosigatton der ist etwas bekannt hier im Forum und war schon bei mir und ich bei ihm paar mal


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> ....Und wen du net glaubst das ich Türke bin ...


Denn zum Glück gibt es hier im Land sehr viele sehr besonnene Türken, oder in Deinem Fall, wie ich es einschätze, eher Deutsche mit Wurzeln in der Türkei, so wie 30% der Deutschen Wurzeln irgendwo im Ausland, vor allem Polen, Frankreich etc. haben. Seit Erdowahn erlebe ich aber in den ansonsten friedlichen Mitbürgern eine merkwürdige Aufspaltung. Und das braucht niemand.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Btw deine Familieministerin duvar die diese scheiss in Holland verursacht hat.


Seine Brüder haben zu Unrecht Millionen von lira von türkischen Vater Staat  bekommen

Haben Zuschlag bekommen Gott weiß wieso warum 

Waren bestimmt fleißige Leute 

Das siehst du ja net auf erdo tv


Und binal yildirim Sohn diese supertonne der schon Geld in Casino verzockt während andere Söhne beim polizei und Militärdienst ihr Leben verlieren 

Hat nur aus puren fleiß die Millionen gemacht ,warte mal hat der net was in Holland solche Firmen?? Gibt bestimmt gleich arschkriechen 

Von erdo Söhne brauch ich gar net anfangen


Schon komisch das die sippe und Freunde dieser Leute auf einmal reiche Geschäftsleute sind und vorher nixs hatten


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich bin Türke Herr duvar  und der Cousin von mein Vater  auch, der Richter ist und lange in Gefängnis sitzt weil er und die Staatsanwälte die Korruption Skandal um Erdogan /Akp und die Waffenlieferungen an die Islamisten nachgehen wollten ..


Sollte man mit solchen Informationen nicht an unsere Presse gehen? Oder würde es die Situation Deiner Familienmitglieder verschlechtern?
 Hier im Land könnte man z.B. einen türkischen Nachrichtensender gründen, um Türken weltweit neutral zu informieren.


----------



## Duvar (27. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Hey ist ok, man muss nicht immer der selben Meinung sein, noch sage ich Erdogan sei ein Musterknabe, wer ist das heute schon?
Für mich zählt nur, dass Frieden einkehrt und das dumme abschlachten aufhört, der Rest interessiert mich nicht so sehr.
Vorrangig gilt es erstmal für Ruhe zu sorgen, danach kann man weiter sehen.
Warum Sender gründen, gibt doch zig Stellen wie zB Bild, die lassen sich ja keine Chance entgehen die Türkei schlecht zu reden^^
Ps Ich habe weder für Ja gestimmt, noch je Erdogan gewählt, falls das jemand denkt, ich versuche nur beide Seiten zu verstehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Für mich zählt nur, dass Frieden einkehrt und das dumme abschlachten aufhört


Wer schlachtet denn wen? Der Völkermord in der Türkei geht weiter und wird jetzt, mit neuem Sultan, meiner Meinung nach, die nächste Stufe erreichen. Was mit den Armeniern passierte, droht zur Zeit den Kurden. Es sind keine friedlichen Unschuldslämmer, aber die Art und Weise, wie ganz Dörfer platt gemacht werden, hilft überhaupt nicht. Der angebliche Kampf gegen den IS ist im Wesentlichen ein Kampf gegen Kurden in Syrien und im Irak. Und im Irak sind die Türkischen Streitkräfte rechtswidrig. Es ist eine Invasionsarmee, unter dem Deckmantel der Terrorbekämpfung. Frieden wird es mit Erdowahn nicht geben. Es wird Unterdrückung, Gewalt, Willkür geben. Aber die Wähler stimmten so ab. Gerade das Ergebnis in Deutschland, so es keine Wahlfälschung war, gibt mir zu denken.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Mir tun in Türkei nur die  ärmsten von armen die nixs dafür können und die Straßenhunde-katzen leid.  

Unser sippe wird bestimmt überwacht aber in Deutschland bestimmt net..gehen sowieso lange schon keine  moschee mehr  bei den ganzen 007 iman bonds 😂


Wo ich letztes mal vor paar Jahren wegen Feiertag dort war , also Bei uns in der  Stadt wird Grad so richtige moschee gebaut (kostet so paar mile )

Eigentlich hat der Platz gereicht 

Da habe ich gesagt ; hätte lieber für das Geld paar Lehrer für englisch deutsch Mathe.. einfach für  alles und Sozialpädagogen für die Kinder und Jugendlichen  Eingestellt. Wäre noch sinnvoller und würde vieles bringen. 

Hab mich gefühlt wie ein Ei der im Wasser kocht   als die mich ansahen und Sprüche zu mir warfen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> ....Da habe ich gesagt ; hätte lieber für das Geld paar Lehrer für englisch deutsch Mathe.. einfach für  alles und Sozialpädagogen für die Kinder und Jugendlichen  Eingestellt. ...


Reichen solche Gedanken und Worte in der Türkei aktuell schon aus, um als Gülenanhänger verdächtigt und eingsperrt zu werden?


----------



## Leob12 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Es ist nunmal die Mehrheit, so läuft das in der Demokratie. Natürlich sollten die "Verlierer" nicht verstoßen werden etc. Auf jeden Fall sind 40 Jahre Terror nicht so leicht klein zu reden Leob mit deinen vergleichen.


Welche Vergleiche? 9/11 bezieht sich auf den Patriot Act der danach folgte und die Bürgerrechte massiv eingeschränkt hat, mehr nicht. 
Du willst mir erzählen dass Erdogan, nachdem er jahrelang schon an der Macht war, nachdem der Terror jahrzehntelang vonstatten ging erst jetzt "eingreift"? Tut mir leid, aber dieser dilettantische Putschversuch kam ihm gerade recht um unliebsame politische Gegner unter dem Vorwand der nationalen Sicherheit zu verhaften und durch hörige Personen zu ersetzen. 


> Da sterben fast jeden Tag Menschen. Da gibt es viele Tode zu beklagen seit Jahrzehnten, dies jetzt mit 9/11 zu vergleichen halte ich für falsch. Was haben die USA denn gemacht nach 9/11 schau mal wie viele Menschen danach gestorben sind im nahen Osten. Sag ja reden einfach h locker lässig aus der warmen Stube aus, aber da draußen sterben Menschen Frauen Kinder etc in Massen. Viele verurteilen Assad als Kindermorder etc, oder sagst du auch das wären die net? Da werden gezielt Krankenhäuser usw weggebombt und  Vllt hat die Türkei zu Beginn nicht energisch genug gegen den is agiert, was nun aber schon lange nicht mehr der Fall ist, die haben ja auch in der Tr viele Zivilisten getötet.


Sei vorsichtig mit deinen Behauptungen über dir fremde Personen. Ich habe während die Flüchtlinge nach Österreich gekommen sind in Verbindung mit Studienkollegen junge syrische Flüchtlinge unterrichtet. 
Also unterstell mir bitte nicht, ein derart einseitiges Bild von Assad zu haben. 


> Musst au halt bedenken dort unten haben die auch deutsche Waffen, welche sich gegen die anti is Koalition, also auch gegen die Tr richten. Schuldzuweisungen bringen aber keinen weiter. Fakt ist das man dem Leid dort unten  endlich Stopp sagen muss. So kann es nicht weiter gehen.


Sicher bringt eine Diskussion der Schuld bzw Mitschuld etwas, nämlich man versteht die Situation besser, und die Situation in der Region ist wirklich sehr kompliziert. Ich weiß schon, es ist unangenehm dass die Türkei Contra-Assad-Kämpfer durchgewunken hat, teilweise ausgebildet hat. Denn damit hat man aktiv zu einer Verschärfung der Situation beigetragen und letztendlich wurden diese Kämpfer sicher auch vom IS absorbiert. "Die Geister die ich rief..."


> Glaub wegen dem geld für die Flüchtlinge, wie ich sehe denkst du, als wäre das Geld ein Geschenk an den türkischen Staat. Das Geld ist für die Syrer dort und ich glaub da ist bis dato kaum was  von angekommen, wenn ich mi habe nicht irre. Ohne die Türkei hätten wir hier massive Probleme. Schau was Merkel heute sagte. Rein aus deutscher und EU Interessen darf man der Tr nicht den Rücken drehen usw. Morgen wird in den USA ubrigens jemand hingerichtet, so  ist zu westlichen Werten.


In den USA gibt es die Todesstrafe nicht flächendeckend, außerdem verurteile ich so etwas. 
Ich bin auch nicht dafür, der Türkei den Rücken zu kehren, aber ich finde eine Entschuldigung gegenüber Deutschland für den Nazi-Vergleich angebracht. 


> Das die tr die Todesstrafe einführen will ist auch unter folgendem Gesichtspunkt zu betrachten. 99% der Bevölkerung sind Moslems und im Koran ist die Todesstrafe gestattet, aber nicht willkürlich sondern es muss 100% bewiesen sein mit mehreren Zeugen usw. Zum Beispiel werden Mörder kinderschänder etc dem ausgesetzt. Die Scharia also die Gesetzte Allahs sind für jeden Moslem in erster Linie vorrangig. Lebt man natürlich im Ausland, so gelten andere Gesetze, weiß jetzt auch nicht genau wie das geregelt wird. Fakt ist kulturell sind die Türken und die zb deutschen sehr verschieden, auch dies sollte man bedenken. Nicht jeder der die Todesstrafe einführt schlachten willkürlich die Menschen ab.  Sry wegen Rechtschreibung handy + wurstfinger halt.


Zeugen können falsch aussagen. 
Scharia? Na super, zurück in die Steinzeit, hin zum Gottesstaat. 
Interessant, in erster Linie vorrangig, aber die Türkei kam bisher recht gut ohne zurecht. Die Türkei war mal einer der fortschrittlichsten muslimischen Staaten was Aufklärung und Säkularisierung anbelangte, nun macht man alles wieder rückgängig worauf die Türken eigentlich stolz sein müssten. 
Ein Freund von mir ist Moslem, er kommt aus Bosnien, und wenn ich ihn zur Scharia frage, dann sagt er relativ deutlich dass er absolut froh darüber ist, dass sie in Österreich keine rechtliche Bedeutung hat. 
Wer demnach für die Scharia ist, der muss gegen so Dinge wie das Grundgesetz sein, oder zumindest kommt da Grundgesetz danach. Tut mir leid, aber so etwas hat in einem aufgeklärten Land nichts verloren. Wer in Österreich meint, man brauche die Scharia, der soll bitte dorthin gehen, wo sie angewandt wird.  



Duvar schrieb:


> Wegen dem Nazi Vergleich noch kurz, wie oft haben griechische Medien Merkel in SS Uniform und mit Hitler Schnurrbart etc gezeigt und laut Nazi getitelt und dies natürlich mehrfach, Erdogan wird auch als Diktator und mehr beschimpft.
> Beispiel Holland, wurde auch die Familienministerin war es soweit ich weiß, des Landes verwiesen obwohl sie nur meterweit vom Konsulat entfernt war, im Ösiland sieht es auch nicht besser aus, ich glaub auch dat wird alles nix, man kann nur hoffen, das sich alles bessert, aber die Hoffnung schwindet leider.


Er wird als Diktator "beschimpft"? Das ist eine Feststellung. Er hat nun viel mehr Macht als früher, er lässt tausende Gegner einfach festnehmen, sowas kann man ruhig als Diktator bezeichnen. 
Wurde Erdogan von führenden deutschen Politiker/innen als Diktator bezeichnet? 
Außerdem, was soll diese Relativierung des Nazi-Vergleichs? Anscheinend ist dieser Vergleich ja ok, griechische Medien haben das auch gemacht und Erdogan wurde von deutschen Medien als Diktator bezeichnet. 



Duvar schrieb:


> Hey ist ok, man muss nicht immer der selben Meinung sein, noch sage ich Erdogan sei ein Musterknabe, wer ist das heute schon?
> Für mich zählt nur, dass Frieden einkehrt und das dumme abschlachten aufhört, der Rest interessiert mich nicht so sehr.
> Vorrangig gilt es erstmal für Ruhe zu sorgen, danach kann man weiter sehen.
> Warum Sender gründen, gibt doch zig Stellen wie zB Bild, die lassen sich ja keine Chance entgehen die Türkei schlecht zu reden^^
> Ps Ich habe weder für Ja gestimmt, noch je Erdogan gewählt, falls das jemand denkt, ich versuche nur beide Seiten zu verstehen.


Wieso musst du sofort wenn es gegen Erdogan geht, relativieren? Reflexartig? 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Reichen solche Gedanken und Worte in der Türkei aktuell schon aus, um als Gülenanhänger verdächtigt und eingsperrt zu werden?


Turkei und Deutschland: Turkischer Geheimdienst hat deutsche Politikerinnen auf Spionageliste  - Politik - Tagesspiegel
Wundern würde es mich nicht, welcher Diktator lässt seine "Leute" schon gerne von unabhängigen Richtern untersuchen...
Unter dem Deckmantel der nationalen Sicherheit passiert dasselbe wie schon so oft in der Geschichte: Rechte werden eingeschränkt, Gesellschaften teilweise gespalten, Leute verhaftet...


----------



## Duvar (28. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Erdogan hat heute übrigens erklärt, dass die Türkei seit 6 Jahren 3 Millionen Flüchtlinge aufgenommen hat und dies die Türkei bis dato 25 Milliarden $ gekostet hat.
Die EU hatte versprochen bis Sep 2016 3 Milliarden € beizusteuern, aber leider haben die sich nicht an ihr Versprechen gehalten und bis jetzt nur 725 Millionen € gezahlt.
Zusätzlich sollte die EU weitere 3 Milliarden € zugesichert haben, aber man hört nix von der EU sagt er.
Die vereinten Nationen hätten bis jetzt auch nur 550 Millionen $ überwiesen und das findet er natürlich ungerecht.
Die Türkei fühlt sich in der Hinsicht allein gelassen...
Mal sehen was ihr davon haltet.
Wegen der Diskussion hier an sich, es bringt nix, deswegen lasse ich das sein, jedem seine Meinung, kein Grund hier die Gemüter aufzuregen/auf zu heizen.


----------



## Seeefe (28. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

25 Mrd? Die Kostenaufstellung würde ich doch gerne sehen.


----------



## Sparanus (28. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

An Erdogan wurden Bedingungen gestellt, die nicht erfüllt wurden und Ende.


----------



## Duvar (28. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ich kann mir schon gut vorstellen, dass bei 3 Millionen Flüchtlingen einiges an Geld verschlungen wird.
Dies geht ja schon seit 6 Jahren so mit den Flüchtlingen, natürlich heißt das nicht, dass 3 Millionen vor 6 Jahren schon da waren.
Ich finde Bedingungen in Verbindung mit humanitärer Hilfe net so dolle. Vllt öffnet er demnächst die Grenzen, mal sehen was dann geschieht, wenn 3 Millionen gen Europa wandern.


----------



## Leob12 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ich kann mir schon gut vorstellen, dass bei 3 Millionen Flüchtlingen einiges an Geld verschlungen wird.
> Dies geht ja schon seit 6 Jahren so mit den Flüchtlingen, natürlich heißt das nicht, dass 3 Millionen vor 6 Jahren schon da waren.
> Ich finde Bedingungen in Verbindung mit humanitärer Hilfe net so dolle. Vllt öffnet er demnächst die Grenzen, mal sehen was dann geschieht, wenn 3 Millionen gen Europa wandern.


Dann bekommt er gar nichts, verliert noch weiter an Glaubwürdigkeit, soll er machen. 
Aber wie schon vorher, nur nichts kritisch hinterfragen was Erdogan sagt, wieso sollte er auch lügen? 
Im Gegensatz zu Deutschland mischt die Türkei aber schon länger in der Region munter aktiv mit, demnach haben sie auch eine gewisse Verantwortung zu übernehmen. 

Ach ja, frag mal den Libanon wie es mit den Flüchtlingen aussieht. 




Duvar schrieb:


> Wegen der Diskussion hier an sich, es bringt nix, deswegen lasse ich das sein, jedem seine Meinung, kein Grund hier die Gemüter aufzuregen/auf zu heizen.



Genau, für was diskutieren, das machst du ja sowieso nicht. Unbequeme Dinge über Erdogan werden halt "übersehen", egal...


----------



## Duvar (29. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Hier ein Link als Antwort, neues aus Malta:

Mogherini: EU-Beitrittsverhandlungen mit Turkei gehen weiter << DiePresse.com

oder auch hier mal was: EU sucht nach neuen Wegen in Beziehungen zur Turkei
| Reuters


----------



## Tengri86 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Turkei: Turkische Regierung sperrt Wikipedia | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Seeefe (29. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

So läuft Demokratie eben.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Turkei: Turkische Regierung sperrt Wikipedia | ZEIT ONLINE



Alles Nazis bei Wikipedia die Artikel mit Nazimethoden schreiben und sowieso nur alles Gülenpropaganda dort.


----------



## Leob12 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Aber das Nazigold wollen wir trotzdem haben^^ 


Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (29. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Aber das Nazigold wollen wir trotzdem haben^^



Klar, den wie heißt es so schön?

"Nazigold stinkt nicht."


----------



## Duvar (30. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Hier mal paar frische news:

Nato: Stoltenberg lobt Beitrag der Turkei fur Europas Sicherheit | ZEIT ONLINE
Turkei - Merkel: Tusk sucht wahrend NATO-Gipfel Gesprach mit Erdogan | Tiroler Tageszeitung Online - Nachrichten von jetzt!

Es geht wohl anscheinend nicht ohne die Türkei, die sind einfach zu stark im Kommen. Hoffentlich einigen die sich mal endlich.


----------



## Seeefe (30. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

NATO ungleich EU


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Die sind einfach zu stark im Kommen.


Worin ?


----------



## Duvar (30. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

zB militärisch und wirtschaftlich hat man auch einen guten Sprung gemacht in den letzten 15 Jahren.
Infrastrukturausbau etc da tut sich schon einiges in der Türkei.
Natürlich sieht es wirtschaftlich gerade nicht mehr so rosig aus, aber unter den Gesichtspunkten, der ständigen Terrorattacken/Syrienkonflikt + Aufnahme über 3 Millionen Syrern, was laut Erdogan 25 Milliarden % bis Dato gekostet hat seit 6 Jahren + Militärputsch etc, steht die Türkei noch gut da.
Ob Erdogan sein Ziel bis 2023 erreicht, die Türkei in die Top 10 der größten Wirtschaftsnationen zu führen ist fraglich, aber allein an dem Ziel sieht man das Selbstvertrauen und den Ehrgeiz, den man noch an den Tag legen will und sicherlich wird.


----------



## Leob12 (30. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Es muss echt ein tolles Leben sein wenn man dem Erdogan alles glauben kann^^ auf der anderen Seite wirft man Deutschland etc vor, nur einseitig informiert zu sein. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> zB ... wirtschaftlich hat man auch einen guten Sprung gemacht in den letzten 15 Jahren.....


Und jetzt hat er ausgespielt, die Verwaltung funktioniert immer schlechter, Investoren ziehen ihr Geld zurück, die Inflationsrate steigt und steigt, Rating Agenturen bewerten die Türkei als Ramsch...
Was passiert mit Erdogans auf Pump finanzierten Wirtschaftswachstung ohne EU Unterstützung? Das Kartenhaus wird zusammenbrechen und Islamisten werden die Türkei überrennen.

Hat er wirklich gut gemacht, ganz klasse.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. April 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Erdogan äußert sich Richtung USA das er deren gemeinsame Patrouillen mit YPG sehr missbilligt und sie ihre Unterstützung der YPG umgehend beenden sollen:

Erdogan verurteilt Patrouillen der US-Armee mit Kurdenmiliz YPG



> Erdogan kündigte am Sonntag an, er könne die YPG-Stellungen jederzeit erneut bombardieren lassen.



Sind das etwa indirekte Androhungen das er auch nicht davor zurückschrecken würde die YPG zu bombadieren wen dabei auch US-Truppen zu Schaden kommen?
Na da ist aber einer "mutig" (größenwahnsinnig)...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und jetzt hat er ausgespielt, die Verwaltung funktioniert immer schlechter, Investoren ziehen ihr Geld zurück, die Inflationsrate steigt und steigt, Rating Agenturen bewerten die Türkei als Ramsch...
> Was passiert mit Erdogans auf Pump finanzierten Wirtschaftswachstung ohne EU Unterstützung? Das Kartenhaus wird zusammenbrechen und Islamisten werden die Türkei überrennen.
> 
> Hat er wirklich gut gemacht, ganz klasse.


Zusätzlich bringt auch ein modernes Militär nichts wenn man es letztendlich nicht finanzieren kann.



Duvar schrieb:


> Ob Erdogan sein Ziel bis 2023 erreicht, die Türkei in die Top 10 der größten Wirtschaftsnationen zu führen ist fraglich, aber allein an dem Ziel sieht man das Selbstvertrauen und den Ehrgeiz, den man noch an den Tag legen will und sicherlich wird.


Vollkommen unrealistisch. 
Ich sehe auch keine Grund wofür die NATO, die Türkei braucht.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Damit weniger Soldaten der westlichen Hemisphäre verrecken.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich sehe auch keine Grund wofür die NATO, die Türkei braucht.



Siehst du nicht? Der Grund warum man die Türkei einst unter anderem in die NATO aufgenommen hat ist der Zugang zum schwarzen Meer. Russland kommt auf dem Seeweg nicht ins Mittelmeer wen die Türkei die Meerenge dicht macht und gleichzeitig hat man freien Zugang ins schwarze Meer.

Würde man die Türkei aus der NATO werfen und Erdogan würde sich Russland zuwenden würde man die Kontrolle über den Zugang zum schwarzen Meer verlieren.
Darum schaut man auch so geflistenlich weg bei dem was Erdogan so fabriziert und wird die Türkei nicht so schnell aus der NATO werfen, egal was Erdogan noch so anstellt.


----------



## Duvar (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Hier steckt viel wahres drin Fur Putin und Erdogan | Alexander Rahr

Der Rahr sagte im russischen Fernsehen, dass der Bruch mit der Türkei Europa schaden würde und man soll das Resultat von der Volksbefragung respektieren.
Ferner sagte er, die Türkei spiele eine Schlüsselrolle für ein friedvolles Miteinander im nahen Osten.
Dann betonte er, dass es auch in Frankreich/USA/Russland ein Präsidialsystem gibt und nun auch wie vom türkischen Volke gewollt, in der Türkei.
Er meint, wenn er der Berater von Merkel wäre, würde er sagen, dass man von dieser "Wertepolitik" (Stichwort westliche Werte etc), das man denen nicht so sehr Gewicht beimessen solle,
denn wegen dieser Wertepolitik haben wir streit mit den Russen/Türken etc. Was haben wir davon? Die Türkei ist ein strategisch sehr wichtiger Partner.
Rahr sagt, seit 60 Jahren wartet die Türkei darauf fair behandelt zu werden von Europa und das man sie aufnimmt in die Gemeinschaft.
Die Türken haben einfach keine Lust mehr darauf. Die Türkei will auch bzgl des EU Beitritts ein Referendum abhalten und womöglich wenden die sich dann ab von uns und somit werden wir als Europa vieles verlieren.


----------



## Seeefe (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Präsidialsystem ist nicht gleich Präsidialsystem. 

Eigentlich hätte Putin gar nicht mehr Präsident sein dürfen, aber da im Kreml so gut wie nur ehemalige KGB Kollegen sitzen, wurde die lästige Sperre eben unter Medwedew abgeschafft. 
Faktisch ist es ein autokratischer Staat.

Bei Erdogan ist es genau das gleiche. Das Präsidialsystem dient doch nur als Mittel zum Zweck, das Ruder der Macht für immer bei Familie Erdogan zu belassen.

Europa verliert nichts, wenn sich ein Land, welches nur eine Meinung duldet, abwendet.


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Hier steckt viel wahres drin Fur Putin und Erdogan | Alexander Rahr
> 
> Der Rahr sagte im russischen Fernsehen, dass der Bruch mit der Türkei Europa schaden würde und man soll das Resultat von der Volksbefragung respektieren.
> Ferner sagte er, die Türkei spiele eine Schlüsselrolle für ein friedvolles Miteinander im nahen Osten.
> Dann betonte er, dass es auch in Frankreich/USA/Russland ein Präsidialsystem gibt und nun auch wie vom türkischen Volke gewollt, in der Türkei.



In Frankreich oder den USA gibt es aber Gewaltenteilung. Das hast du schön beim Dekret von Trump zum Einreiseverbot gesehen.
Ein Bundesrichter des Bundesstaates Washington hat es eingesackt, als ein Bundesstaatsanwalt deswegen geklagt hatte.
Trump hat sich zwar beschwert -- wie das Populisten halt so machen -- aber die US Justiz schert sich eben einen Dreck um die Befindlichkeiten eines US Präsidenten, egal ob er Trump heißt oder sonst wie -- im Gegensatz zu Erdogan. Der hätte, sollte es ein Richter geben, der sich gegen ihn stellt, den schon aus dem Amt entfernt. Wie er das ja massig gemacht hat seit dem angeblichen Putschversuch.
Und erzähl mir nicht, dass alle Richter, Staatsanwälte, Professoren, Dozenten, Lehrer, die er entsorgt hat, der Gülen Bewegung angehören.
Das glaubt doch keine Sau.
Ist aber typisch für Populisten. Immer wird alles mit Terrorverdacht begründet, ohne dass wirkliche Beweise oder wenigstens Indizien präsentiert werden.

Und besonders armselig war es ja auch, dass Erdogan immer davon gesprochen hat, dass mindestens 60% der Bevölkerung das so haben wollen. Am Ende waren es knapp mehr als 50% gewesen -- obwohl dabei schwer gemauschelt wurde -- im Klartex: Erdogan hat beschissen und trotzdem hat es nur knapp gereicht. Bedeutet also, dass nicht mal 50% ein Präsidialsystem haben wollen.
Hätte er ein Rückgrat gehabt, hätte er gesagt, dass er die Wahl ablehnt, weil es nicht die mindestens 60% waren, die er angenommen hatte.



Duvar schrieb:


> Er meint, wenn er der Berater von Merkel wäre, würde er sagen, dass man von dieser "Wertepolitik" (Stichwort westliche Werte etc), das man denen nicht so sehr Gewicht beimessen solle,
> denn wegen dieser Wertepolitik haben wir streit mit den Russen/Türken etc. Was haben wir davon? Die Türkei ist ein strategisch sehr wichtiger Partner.
> Rahr sagt, seit 60 Jahren wartet die Türkei darauf fair behandelt zu werden von Europa und das man sie aufnimmt in die Gemeinschaft.
> Die Türken haben einfach keine Lust mehr darauf. Die Türkei will auch bzgl des EU Beitritts ein Referendum abhalten und womöglich wenden die sich dann ab von uns und somit werden wir als Europa vieles verlieren.



Welche Werte vertritt denn die Türkei?
Demokratie ist es nicht, Pressefreiheit auch nicht. Minderheitenschutz auch nicht. Und Wikipedia wird auch kurzerhand abgeschaltet --  mal wieder Terrorverdächtig und Volksverhetzend. 
Der Typ ist einfach nur erschreckend und ich bin der Meinung, dass alle Deutsche, die noch einen türkischen Pass haben, entweder den deutschen oder den türkischen Pass zurück geben sollten.
Ferner sollten wir den Deal mit der Türkei beenden und die Flüchtlinge, die sich aktuell in der Türkei aufhalten, nach Europa holen.
Ebenso würde ich alle Nato Streitkräfte abziehen. Erdogan ist ja jetzt dicke mit Putin. Soll er sich doch mit dem zusammen tun.


----------



## Kaimikaze (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Erdogan äußert sich Richtung USA das er deren gemeinsame Patrouillen mit YPG sehr missbilligt und sie ihre Unterstützung der YPG umgehend beenden sollen:
> 
> Erdogan verurteilt Patrouillen der US-Armee mit Kurdenmiliz YPG
> 
> ...



Geht noch einen Schritt weiter, am Mittwoch hat Erdoğans Berater Ilnur Cevik damit gedroht, die Türkei könnte US-Truppen in Syrien bombardieren, sollten diese weiter die YPG unterstützen. Das zeigt die ganze Verzweiflung, weil die Türkei außenpolitisch in der Region nur noch Niederlagen einstecken muss. Erdoğan dachte mit Hilfe der Rebellen Assad innerhalb weniger Monate stürzen zu können, stattdessen kämpfen Kurden erfolgreich an der Seite der USA. Nach dem demnächst anstehenden Sturm der IS-Hochburg Rakka sind Gebietsansprüche der Kurden unvermeidbar und ein Kurdenstaat – der türkische Alptraum schlechthin – rückt immer näher. Ein Bombardieren amerikanischer Soldaten hätte unabsehbare Folgen, das werden die Türken nicht machen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Welche Werte vertritt denn die Türkei?



Die Türkei bzw. das Osmanische Reich war 700 Jahre lang islamisch bevor Attatürk 1923 einen kompletten Bruch und eine Annäherung nach Westen vollzog. Der aber jenseits von Ankara, dort wo die riesigen Gebiete Anatoliens beginnen, in den meisten Köpfen nie angekommen ist. Jetzt werden die Uhren zurückgedreht und die Türkei wird unter Erdoğan Stück für Stück reislamisiert.  



Threshold schrieb:


> Ferner sollten wir den Deal mit der Türkei beenden und die Flüchtlinge, die sich aktuell in der Türkei aufhalten, nach Europa holen.



Das sind inzwischen vier Millionen Menschen, dazu sind bis zu sechs Millionen Syrer innerhalb ihres Landes auf der Flucht. Bei einem Europa-Freifahrtschein kämen sicherlich nochmals 1-2 Millionen in die Türkei. Wer soll diese Millionen aufnehmen? Deutschland freiwillig die Hälfte? Die freiwillige Verteilung funktioniert nicht und die Osteuropäer werden sich nach der langen Bevormundung durch die Sowjetunion nicht von Brüssel oder Berlin bevormunden lassen. Der französischen Bevölkerung brauchst Du mit muslimischen Flüchtlingen in großer Zahl nach den Anschlägen der letzten Jahre auch nicht zu kommen, die sind den Franzosen derzeit nicht zu vermitteln. Das sagte Hollande zum "Flüchtlingsdeal"! Bei solchen Ideen alle Flüchtlinge in Syrien nach Europa zu holen– die diverse Linke und Grüne teilen – darfst Du Dich nicht wundern, wenn eine Le Pen plötzlich Außenseiter-Chancen hat die heutige französische Präsidentschaftswahl zu gewinnen.


----------



## azzih (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Imo ist es hier wichtig, das der Westen klar die Kurden unterstützt und ggf. auch eigene Truppen zu deren Schutz in Nordsyrien stationiert. Die Kurden waren schon im Irak so ziemlich die einzige Fraktion denen man militärisch vertrauen konnte und die ihre Gebiete auch befrieden konnten. Dazu sind sie den freiheitlich westlichen Werten noch am nächsten. In Syrien und Irak haben sie gegen IS am Boden gekämpft und viele Verluste gebracht. Es wäre an der Zeit diesen ihren eigenen Staat zu geben oder zumindest ne autonome Region (gabs glaube ich vorher sogar schon in Syrien). 

Ob dies Erdogan passt ist erstmal irrelevant. Kurden haben schon gegen den IS gekämpft, während Erdogan nachweislich am Anfang die IS Terroristen unterstützt hat und ausländische Terror-Touristen noch schön hat passieren lassen. Auch als Kobane von IS überrannt wurde saß die Türkei mit ihren Panzern Luftlinie paar Kilometer entfernt und hat nur zugeschaut. Diese Haltung hat sich erst geändert, als der IS in der Türkei Anschläge verübte, und selbst jetzt ist die Türkei viel mehr daran interessiert die Kurden zu bombardieren und ein Aufstreben von Assad und seinen iranischen Verbündeten zu verhindern.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



azzih schrieb:


> Diese Haltung hat sich erst geändert, als der IS in der Türkei Anschläge verübte, und selbst jetzt ist die Türkei viel mehr daran interessiert die Kurden zu bombardieren und ein Aufstreben von Assad und seinen iranischen Verbündeten zu verhindern.



Auch nach den Anschlägen hat sich die Haltung nicht wirklich geändert und warum sollte Erdogan in seinen gescheiterten Versuch Assad abzusägen, indem er über Jahre islamisch-extremistische "Rebellen" untersützt hat, jetzt noch Energie investieren indem er sich offiziell gegen Assad stellt?
Die beiden waren mal "dicke" Freunde und haben vor dem Bürgerkrieg 2011 sogar regelmäßig in der Türkei gemeinsam Urlaub gemacht.
Edogan hat die Islamisten im Bürgerkrieg 2011 nur so intensiv unterstützt weil er sich so erhoft hat das die Türkei dadurch im nahen Osten eine Vormachtsstellung erlangen kann sobald Assad weg ist und Syrien ein islamistisches Kloset ist, den Syrien war in der Ecke das einzige Land das nach dem zweiten Irakkrieg noch größeren politischen und militärischen Einfluss besaß.
Aber inzwischen ist es doch faktisch schon besiegelt, Assad wird nicht verschwinden und Syrien wird kein Käsekuchen werden wo sich Sultan Erdogan ein Stück rausschneiden kann und der Rest an irgendwelche islamischen Irren geht.

Würde Erdogan sich jetzt noch offiziell gegen Assad stellen würde er damit seine Beziehungen zu ihm auf unbestimmte Zeit völlig kaputt machen, also macht er das einzige was ihm nach seiner umfassenden Niederlage im Bezug auf Syrien noch bleibt, er spielt Krieg gegen die Kurden in Syrien und dem Irak.
Aber auch da ist er grade dabei an allen Fronten zu verlieren, weil die USA ihm einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.

Im Grunde hat Erdogan nicht einen einzigen wirklichen Erfolg erzielen können, außer das er bei seinen Nachbarn neuen Hass auf die Türkei geschürt hat (unerwünschter militärischer Einmarsch in den Irak, Bombadierung und Bekämpfung von Kurden im Irak und Syrien, unerwünschte Intervention auf syrischen Hoheitsgebiet, Verstimmung bei den Russen durch Erdogans Abschuss eines russischen Flugzeugs, Unterstützung von islamischen Extremisten, usw.


----------



## Duvar (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Erdogan ist echt richtig böse. 
Margot Kassmann - Was wurde Jesus zu deutschen Waffen-Deals sagen?  -
	Deutschland -
	Bild.de


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Erdogan ist echt richtig böse.
> Margot Kassmann - Was wurde Jesus zu deutschen Waffen-Deals sagen?  -
> Deutschland -
> Bild.de



Ich mal mir die Welt, wie sie mir gefällt... 

Erzähl uns doch jetzt mal was hat das jetzt genau mit den Dingen zu tun die Erdogan in der Türkei veranstaltet?


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Bild.de? Nein danke, schon die Überschrift klingt so dämlich.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Verschließt mal weiter eure Augen vor der Wahrheit, aber ist ja nix neues, weiter so 
Erdogan wird ja als "Unmensch" etc pp gerne hier deklariert, natürlich hat er auch seine Fehler, nur vor Infos, welche euch (nicht persönlich nehmen, damit sind auch nicht alle Kritiker hier gemeint) nicht in den Hut passen, da macht man direkt beide Augen/Ohren etc zu.


----------



## Grestorn (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Man kann Infos auch werten, Duvar. Man kann deutsche Waffengeschäfte schei*e finden und das, was Erdogan in seinem eigenen Land anstellt, noch viel scheißiger.

Das eine entschuldigt das andere nicht. Das bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass man was ignoriert. Im Gegenteil, es sieht eher so aus, als müsstest Du mit Nebelkerzen um Dich werfen, um von all dem Übel abzulenken.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Man kann Infos auch werten, Duvar. Man kann deutsche Waffengeschäfte schei*e finden und das, was Erdogan in seinem eigenen Land anstellt, noch viel scheißiger.
> 
> Das eine entschuldigt das andere nicht. Das bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass man was ignoriert. Im Gegenteil, es sieht eher so aus, als müsstest Du mit Nebelkerzen um Dich werfen, um von all dem Übel abzulenken.



Aber auch nur wenn man Erdogan und die AKP nicht durch die rosarote Brille sieht und entsprechend die Augen vor dem was sie tun verschließt. 
Das verstehen manche Erdoganliebchen aber nicht so recht mit der diferenzierten Wahrnehmung, für die gibts nur weiß/schwarzes Weltbild und alles außer dem was Erdogan sagt ist dabei schwarz.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Verschließt mal weiter eure Augen vor der Wahrheit, aber ist ja nix neues, weiter so
> Erdogan wird ja als "Unmensch" etc pp gerne hier deklariert, natürlich hat er auch seine Fehler, nur vor Infos, welche euch (nicht persönlich nehmen, damit sind auch nicht alle Kritiker hier gemeint) nicht in den Hut passen, da macht man direkt beide Augen/Ohren etc zu.



Interessant, ich soll die Augen vor der Wahrheit verschließen und was wird als Wahrheit deklariert? Ein Bild-Kommentar. Wow, immerhin kein Blog oder so. Ich bin begeistert. Und dann gleich etwas mehr als 200 Wörter, ein richtiger Schinken. 
Tut mir leid für die Polemik, aber konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen. 
Was macht diese "Wahrheit" nun? Deutschland exportiert Waffen, auch in Krisengebiete. Da brauche ich keine Zitate aus der Bibel, damit habe ich den gesamten Inhalt zusammengefasst. Richtig, das ist die Wahrheit, Deutschland exportiert Waffen. Hat das hier je jemand bezweifelt? 

Deine Argumentation fährt also vollkommen ins Leere. 
Ich finde sowas auch schlimm, die Waffenexporte. Jetzt darf ich also Putin, hoppla, Erdogan wieder kritisieren oder? Er schränkt die Meinungsfreiheit ein, er lässt unzählige kritische Stimmen verhaften, ohne ordentliches Verfahren, er hat eifrig Dschihadisten unterstützt, er fährt mit der Türkei wieder in längst vergangene Jahrhunderte zurück indem er die Säkularisierung im Prinzip rückgängig macht. Soll ich weitermachen? Was von all dem macht Deutschland? 

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mir mehr erwartet von der Wahrheit des Bild-Artikels. Ich hatte doch minimalste Hoffnungen, aber im Endeffekt wurde ich nur daran erinnert, dass Deutschland Waffen exportiert (was mich als Österreich jetzt auch nicht derart betrifft^^). Aber der olle Erdogan mag die Österreicher sowieso nicht mehr, nachdem unser Außenminister sich für ein Ende der Beitrittsverhandlungen ausgesprochen hat.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Wenn wir so wären wie Erdogan, dann müssten wir Duvars Texte nicht lesen. Hmm


----------



## Amon (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Is doch fast so wie bei Erdogan hier. Außer dass hier die Kritker (noch) nicht eingesperrt werden.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Auch interessant:

Daniele Ganser | Juni 2017 | Der CIA Putsch in der TÃ¼rkei und der Tiefen Staat - YouTube


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Aber der olle Erdogan mag die Österreicher sowieso nicht mehr, nachdem unser Außenminister sich für ein Ende der Beitrittsverhandlungen ausgesprochen hat.



Wozu braucht ihr eigentlich einen Außenminister?
Das können wir auch für euch übernehmen.


----------



## Seeefe (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Amon schrieb:


> Is doch fast so wie bei Erdogan hier. Außer dass hier die Kritker (noch) nicht eingesperrt werden.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


Mensch, Kritik gegen die eigenen Meinung bedeutet nicht, das unsere Meinungsfreiheit eingegrenzt wird...
Komische Realitätswahrnehmung, war im Pegida Thread ja schon so.


----------



## OField (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Auch interessant:
> Daniele Ganser | Juni 2017 | Der CIA Putsch in der TÃ¼rkei und der Tiefen Staat - YouTube


Weißt du denn nicht, dass Ganser ein Verschwörungstheoretiker ist, der nur seine Bücher verkaufen will? *shocked* *kappa*


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



OField schrieb:


> Weißt du denn nicht, dass Ganser ein Verschwörungstheoretiker ist, der nur seine Bücher verkaufen will? *shocked* *kappa*



Passt doch. Erdogan propagiert doch wie am Fließband das sich dauernd gegen ihn, die AKP und die Türkei verschworen wird, da passen doch die Holköpfe von Verschwörungstheoretiker prima ins Bild, bestärken sie doch sogar noch das propagierte. 
So ist das halt bei solchen Menschen, es wird zur Wahrheit erklärt was in das eigene Weltbild passt...


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Laut hochrangigen Beamten soll die Evolutionstheorie auf Schulbüchern entfernt werden, zu kompliziert, verstehen die Schüler nicht. 
Ja, Erdowahn ist so toll. Arme Türkei...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amon (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Mensch, Kritik gegen die eigenen Meinung bedeutet nicht, das unsere Meinungsfreiheit eingegrenzt wird...
> Komische Realitätswahrnehmung, war im Pegida Thread ja schon so.



Komische Realitätswahrnehmung?! Hast du dich mal mit dem NetzwerkDG beschäftigt? Hast du dir mal angesehen was zur Zeit auf Facebook und Twitter abgeht? Anscheinend nicht sonst würdest du mir keine "komische Realitätswahrnehmung" unterstellen.


----------



## Seeefe (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Hasskommentare stellen einen Straftatbestand dar und keine Meinung.


----------



## Amon (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Dann hätte ich jetzt gerne mal eine juristisch stichhaltige Definition von "Hasskommentaren" von dir, und dann noch die Beantwortung der Frage wer in einem Rechtsstaat entscheided was strafbar ist und was nicht. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Seeefe (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Paragraph 130 StGB.

Die durch unsere Legislative verabschiedeten Gesetze.


----------



## Amon (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Den Paragraphen kenne ich, beantwortet aber nicht meine Frage. Eine Definition bist du mir auch schuldig geblieben. Aber die kann ich dir gerne geben: beides sind linke Kampfbegriffe und nichts anderes. Auf Twitter und Facebook wird mittlerweile *alles* was Kritik ist und nicht der vorgeschriebenen Linie entspricht geblockt oder gesperrt! Ein NetzwerkDG ist auch unnötig da Twitter und Facebook schon nach dem TMG dazu verpflichtet sind strafbare Inhalte zu löschen nachdem sie von diesen Kenntnis haben. Jetzt haben sie dank Zensurminister Maas 50 Millionen gute Gründe einfach alles zu löschen was nicht genehm ist! Gestern wurde auf Twitter ein kritischer Journalist gesperrt! Ich denke mal nicht dass dieser irgendetwas strafbares gepostet hat. *Das ist ein massiver Eingriff in die Pressefreiheit!*

Ich weiss ja nicht ob du die Geschichte auf Twitter um Kolja Bonke mitbekommen hast. Dieser wurde nun von Twitter zur Persona non grata erklärt, und warum? Weil er Presse- und Polizeimeldungen über die "Goldstücke" gepostet und diese ziemlich spitz und ironisch kommentiert hat. Wir haben in den Social Networks mittlerweile ein Denunziantentum, da hätte die Stasi in der DDR ihre wahre Freude dran gehabt! Euer "Hatespeech" und eure "Hasskommentare" sind nichts anderes als Abschaffung der Meinungsfreiheit, und niemanden juckt es. Aber ist ja auch toll wenn man dann vom Staat sogar noch die Mittel dazu in die Hand bekommt unliebsame Meinungen mundtot zu machen.



> Die Meinungsfreiheit schützt ungeachtet politischer Korrektheit, alle Meinungen, "ohne dass es dabei darauf ankäme ob sie sich als wahr oder unwahr erweisen, ob sie begründet oder grundlos, emotional oder rational sind, oder ob sie als wertvoll oder wertlos, gefährlich oder harmlos eingeschäzt werden. Der Meinungsäußernde ist insbesondere auch nicht gehalten, die der Verfassung zugrunde liegenden Wertsetzungen zu teilen, da das Grundgesetz zwar auf die Werteloyalität baut, diese aber nicht erzwingt."
> 
> BVerfG, Beschluss vom 28.11.2001 - 1 BvR 917/09



Und jetzt komm mir nochmal mit "Hasskommentaren.


----------



## Grestorn (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ein Hasskommentar ist immer dann gegeben, wenn Ehre oder Rechte eines anderen beeinträchtigt werden oder Personen oder Personengruppen beleidigt oder verleumdet werden. 

Kurz: Die Freiheit des Menschen wird immer dort begrenzt wo die Freiheit oder Unversehrtheit eines anderen verletzt werden. 

Dieses eigentlich ganz einfache Prinzip scheint für einige Menschen einfach nicht zu fassen sein, weil sie nur "die gegen wir" sehen und ihnen die Belange aller anderen einfach schlicht völlig egal sind.


----------



## Amon (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Brauchen wir dafür aber ein Zensurgesetz ala Heiko Maas? Das StGB bietet dafür genügend Möglichkeiten für jeden einzelnen gegen sowas vorzugehen. Auch die Anbieter haben durch das von mir angesprochene TMG ausreichende Auflagen bekommen. Wenn ich dich hier als blödes Ar*loch bezeichne und sage dass deine Mutter es gerne mit eurem Hund macht (liebe Mods! Das ist jetzt nur ein völlig übertriebenes Beispiel und keinesfalls ernst gemeint!) kannst du auch ohne dieses Zensurgesetz oder irgendwelche unsinnigen "Hatespeech Kampagnen" zu Polizei gehen und mich anzeigen. Alles weitere erledigt dann die Justiz so wie es in einem Rechtsstaat auch sein sollte. Jetzt sollen aber Mitarbeiter von Facebook oder Twitter entscheiden was strafbar ist und was nicht. Wie sollen die das bitte machen? Und dann auch noch in so kurzer Zeit? Das ist selbst für Juristen nicht machbar. Was wird also dieser Mitarbeiter machen wenn er von seinem Chef gesagt bekommt "Du musst alles löschen was Hatespeech ist sonst müssen wir 50 Millionen zahlen."? Wenn er vielleicht sogar noch persönlich haftbar gemacht werden könnte? Wird er sagen "Hey, das ist zwar krass aber noch Meinungsfreiheit." oder wird er sich denken "Bevor ich dafür einen reingewürgt bekomme lösche ich das lieber."? Und so weit sind wir jetzt. Linker Hass auf alles deutsche ist kein Thema! Islamischer Hass auf alles was nicht Islam ist, ist auch kein Thema! Aber alles andere was mittlerweile schon inflationär als "Nazi" bezeichnet wird, das ist natürlich Thema! Dass in diesem Staat langsam etwas ganz gewaltig aus dem ruder läuft sollte langsam auch dem letzten mal klar werden.


----------



## Grestorn (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Die aktuelle Rechtssprechung reicht schlicht nicht aus um den Hasskommentaren im Netz beizukommen. Jeder einzelne müsste gegen jedes einzelne Posting, das er beanstandet klagen. Das geht schlicht nicht. Das Netz hat die Rechtsrealität schlicht überholt. 

Man kann entweder die Waffen strecken und die öffentliche Meinung den am lautesten pöbelnden Schreihälsen überlassen, oder man kann zumindest versuchen, Grenzen zu setzen.


----------



## Amon (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Genau dein letzter Satz ist Abschaffung der Meinungsfreiheit.


----------



## Grestorn (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Amon schrieb:


> Genau dein letzter Satz ist Abschaffung der Meinungsfreiheit.



Quark. Grenzen gab es schon immer. Muss es geben. Ohne Grenzen gibt es auch keine Meinungsfreiheit. 

Du argumentierst nicht rational sondern mit Absoluten. Das ist nie hilfreich.


----------



## Amon (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



> Man kann entweder die Waffen strecken und die öffentliche Meinung den am lautesten pöbelnden Schreihälsen überlassen, oder man kann zumindest versuchen, Grenzen zu setzen.



Du hast dich mittlerweile soweit indoktrinieren lassen dass du glaubst dass das keine Abschaffung der Meinungsfreiheit ist? Du wertest! ...*die öffentliche Meinung den am lautesten pöbelnden Schreihälsen überlassen,* Oh! Es gibt Leute die nicht so denken wie wir! Ja, die gibt es! Und sie haben verdammt nochmal das Recht ihre Meinung kund zu tun ob dir das nun passt oder nicht. *...zumindest versuchen, Grenzen zu setzen.* Alle Meinungen die uns nicht passen müssen tunlichst aus der öffentlichen Diskussion entfernt werden.

Das ist das was ich aus deinem Satz lese.


----------



## Duvar (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Laut hochrangigen Beamten soll die Evolutionstheorie auf Schulbüchern entfernt werden, zu kompliziert, verstehen die Schüler nicht.
> Ja, Erdowahn ist so toll. Arme Türkei...
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Ist doch sowieso nur eine THEORIE^^


----------



## Grestorn (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Amon schrieb:


> Du hast dich mittlerweile soweit indoktrinieren lassen dass du glaubst dass das keine Abschaffung der Meinungsfreiheit ist? Du wertest! ...*die öffentliche Meinung den am lautesten pöbelnden Schreihälsen überlassen,* Oh! Es gibt Leute die nicht so denken wie wir! Ja, die gibt es! Und sie haben verdammt nochmal das Recht ihre Meinung kund zu tun ob dir das nun passt oder nicht. *...zumindest versuchen, Grenzen zu setzen.* Alle Meinungen die uns nicht passen müssen tunlichst aus der öffentlichen Diskussion entfernt werden.
> 
> Das ist das was ich aus deinem Satz lese.



Ich habe ganz genau erklärt, wo die Grenzen liegen, wo die Freiheit anderer verletzt wird. Diese Grenzen zu überschreiten, hat NICHTS mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun, das ist einfach nur HASS, Agitation und Manipulation.

Und ich finde es a) erschreckend und b) sehr bezeichnend, wie sehr Du das verteidigst. Es passt aber auch zu 100% zu dem Bild, das ich mir von Dir gemacht habe.


----------



## Leob12 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ist doch sowieso nur eine THEORIE^^


Basiert halt auf wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen. Die Evolutionstheorie ist halt keine Hypothese.
Aber du entschuldigst natürlich alles. War mir klar dass so etwas kommt. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Basiert halt auf wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen. Die Evolutionstheorie ist halt keine Hypothese.
> Aber du entschuldigst natürlich alles. War mir klar dass so etwas kommt.
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Ich glaube, das war ironisch gemeint. 
Die Quantentheorie ist auch nur eine Theorie, trotzdem funktioniert die Technik, die darauf aufbaut, recht gut. 
Ebenso die Relativitätstheorie. Ohne sie würde kein Satellit in der Umlaufbahn bleiben. Theorie ist es trotzdem.

Und eine Theorie wird ja dann angepasst, wenn einer mit etwas kommt, das die Theorie nicht deckt.


----------



## Amon (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich habe ganz genau erklärt, wo die Grenzen liegen, wo die Freiheit anderer verletzt wird. Diese Grenzen zu überschreiten, hat NICHTS mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun, das ist einfach nur HASS, Agitation und Manipulation.
> 
> Und ich finde es a) erschreckend und b) sehr bezeichnend, wie sehr Du das verteidigst. Es passt aber auch zu 100% zu dem Bild, das ich mir von Dir gemacht habe.


Dafür gibt es Gesetze! Ich rede jetzt nicht von eindeutig strafbaren Inhalten wie "Alle Türken ins **" oder ähnliches. Aber mittlerweile gibt es hier Sprach- und Denkverbote! Bestimmte Dinge sollen und dürfen nicht mehr angesprochen werden und das ist gefährlich. Diese Art der Selbstzensur hat die Gräultaten im dritten Reich erst möglich gemacht!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Nein, es gibt keine Denkverbote. Das behauptest Du nur, weil es Dir in Deinem Kampf gegen die Eindämmung von Hasspostings gelegen kommt.


----------



## Amon (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Dieses ganze Konzept mit diesen Hasspostings und Hatespeech ist bullshit! Beides nur linke Kampfbegriffe die dir entgen kommen weil sie dir die Möglichkeit geben andere Meinungen die dir nicht passen zu unterdrücken.

Wie du siehst geht das auch andersrum.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Hetze gegen andere Religionen oder Kulturen ist eben ein Verbechen. Genauso muss dir so ein Begriff wie Diskriminierung sauer aufstoßen, unterdrückt ja auch nur irgend eine bekloppte Meinung wenn jemand keine Leute einstellen will, die nicht Maier heißen.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Amon schrieb:


> Dieses ganze Konzept mit diesen Hasspostings und Hatespeech ist bullshit! ...



Das Einzige was bullshit ist, sind pauschale Hetztriaden gegen Minderheiten oder gegen Religionen. Wer das nicht auf die Kette kriegt ist disqualifiziert sich halt selber.

Ich persönlich habe nur Verachtung für die Leute, die sich im Schutz der Anonymität des Netzes die Foren mit ihrem Hass vollkübeln. Wenn ich z.B. die Kommentare im Focus oder der RP lese, dann könnte ich ununterbrochen kotzen. Diese armen Würstchen würden sich im wirklichen Leben meist nicht trauen solche Kommentare loszulassen.


----------



## blautemple (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Amon schrieb:


> Dieses ganze Konzept mit diesen Hasspostings und Hatespeech ist bullshit! Beides nur linke Kampfbegriffe die dir entgen kommen weil sie dir die Möglichkeit geben andere Meinungen die dir nicht passen zu unterdrücken.
> 
> Wie du siehst geht das auch andersrum.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Tja nur weil man eine Meinung hat bedeutet das nunmal nicht, das jede Seite dem eine Plattform bieten muss. Das fällt nämlich ebenfalls unter Meinungsfreiheit und ich verstehe gerade auch nicht was es da nicht zu verstehen gibt. Das Gesetz ist da ziemlich eindeutig...


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Zum Jahrestag des "Putsches" zeigt sich Erdogan wieder von seiner charmantesten Seite:

Jahrestag des Putsch-Versuchs: Erdogan kundigt erbarmungsloses Vorgehen an


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass unsere Welt nur noch von Idioten regiert wird 

Klar, Putin und Trump, dass passt schon mal

Jetzt kommt der Türke noch dazu,

als nächstes wird sicherlich noch Nordkorea den kommenden G4-Gipfel vervollständigen


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass unsere Welt nur noch von Idioten regiert wird
> 
> Klar, Putin und Trump, dass passt schon mal
> 
> ...



Ja der recep ist einmalig  


Ein Verwandter von mir..der in Türkei ein Richter ist.. eher war mal.

Der sitzt jetzt im Gefängnis..nur weil er und einige  Richter und Staatsanwälte ihr Job gemacht haben. 

Ging um die ganzen korruptionsskandale von der AKP und die waffenlieferungen nach  Syrien 

Jetzt wartet er auf sein gerichtsverhandlung als angeblicher gülen/PKK in einem Terrorist 

Seine Frau hat man entlassen und die war Lehrerin und niemand stellt Sie ein ..egal für was 
Und die ganze pensionsansprüche wurde alles gestrichen...also von den beiden.

Das gab nicht mal bei dem richtigen Putsch in den 80ern


----------



## Sparanus (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

@adi
Trump und Erdo sind Idioten, aber Putin handelt eigentlich recht durchdacht.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Sparanus schrieb:


> @adi
> Trump und Erdo sind Idioten, aber Putin handelt eigentlich recht durchdacht.



Der erdo hat wahnvorstellungen und er will gar nixs verlieren was er, seine Familie und Helfers Helfern zusammengeraubt haben .

Muss mal reinziehen..deren Kinder und von anderen akp Politiker sind auf einmal vermögend  also Millionäre


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Der erdo hat wahnvorstellungen und er will gar nixs verlieren was er, seine Familie und Helfers Helfern zusammengeraubt haben .


Altes Thema und es wird immer schlimmer. Ein Despot, durch und durch:
"Vater der Turken": Wie Erdogan zu seinem gigantischen Vermogen kam - FOCUS Online
Recep Tayyip Erdogan: Vermogen und Gehalt des turkischen Prasidenten 2017
Staatsanwalt ermittelt: Erdogans Sohn in Italien unter Geldwasche-Verdacht - WELT

Aber Erdogan macht es wie Trump. Familienmitglieder werden begnadigt.....


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Altes Thema und es wird immer schlimmer. Ein Despot, durch und durch:
> "Vater der Turken": Wie Erdogan zu seinem gigantischen Vermogen kam - FOCUS Online
> Recep Tayyip Erdogan: Vermogen und Gehalt des turkischen Prasidenten 2017
> Staatsanwalt ermittelt: Erdogans Sohn in Italien unter Geldwasche-Verdacht - WELT
> ...



 Und die vergoldete Gläser net vergessen die über 1000 Euro kosten   pro Stk

Edit 
Oder war das lira keine Ahnung


----------



## Adi1 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Sparanus schrieb:


> @adi
> aber Putin handelt eigentlich recht durchdacht.



Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher

Großmachtgedanken hin oder her,

die eigene Infrastruktur fit zu machen für die Zukunft,

würde ich einer bevorzugen, mit den erzielten Gewinnen,

könnte man dann auch  den Staat modernisieren 

Gerade im östlichen Bereich von Moskau, sieht es doch aus, als wäre die Zeit dort stehengeblieben


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Klar frei von Fehlern ist er nicht. Aber ich sehe ihn als von Logik geleiteten Menschen. 

BTW
Erdogan hält immer noch Deutsche fest und wir sind machtlos. Ich sage schon was ich vor einem Jahr gesagt habe, machen wir die Marine mobil und errichten wir eine Seeblockade um die Türkei herum.


----------



## Poulton (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Sparanus schrieb:


> machen wir die Marine mobil und errichten wir eine Seeblockade um die Türkei herum.


Ja ne, ist klar. Als ob es da nicht bedeutend wirksamere Mittel gibt. Stichwort: Temporäre Aussetzung der Mitgliedschaft in der Europäischen Zollunion.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Nicht so wirksam und die EU muss auch mal zeigen, dass sie militärisch was leisten kann. Auch ohne die USA.


----------



## hazelol (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

kann der erdowahn gerne machen, dann bitte die eu mauer hoch ziehen und sämtliche verbindungen kappen. kann er sich mit den saudis zusammen tun in der eu hat er sicher nix zu suchen. 
dann lieber warten bis ein richtiger putsch durchgeführt wird und der geisteskranke dort landet wo er hingehört in den knast.


----------



## Leob12 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nicht so wirksam und die EU muss auch mal zeigen, dass sie militärisch was leisten kann. Auch ohne die USA.


Die Türkei ist ein NATO-Land. 
Aber die EU muss sich endlich geschlossen gegen die Türkei stellen, da die Türkei die EU eher benötigt als umgekehrt. 
Der Punkt ist auch der einzige bei dem ich unserem Außenminister zustimme, der ja weitere Beitrittsverhandlungen blockiert bzw sich dagegen ausspricht.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Na dann wäre der erste Schritt, die Türkei aus der Nato zu werfen.

So wie die Türkei am Syrienkonflikt mit rumzündelt, wäre das sowieso wünschenswert.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Na dann wäre der erste Schritt, die Türkei aus der Nato zu werfen.



Geht das überhaupt?


----------



## Leob12 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Na dann wäre der erste Schritt, die Türkei aus der Nato zu werfen.
> 
> So wie die Türkei am Syrienkonflikt mit rumzündelt, wäre das sowieso wünschenswert.


Machen die USA aber nicht, da die Türkei geopolitisch zu wichtig ist. 
Außerdem zündeln die Amis ja auch mit^^ 

Aber ich habe das Vorgehen der Türkei im Syrienkonflikt schon seit langem kritisiert. "Gemäßigte" Rebellen ausbilden, medizinisch versorgen, nö, sowas kann ich nucht gutheißen.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Erdogan kuschelt mit Putin, über die Zuverlässigkeit der Türkei als NATO Partner würde ich mir ernsthafte Sorgen machen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Geht das überhaupt?



Standige Vertretung der Bundesrepublik Deutschland bei der Nordatlantikvertrags-Organisation - Der Nordatlantikvertrag



> Die Parteien errichten hiermit einen Rat, in dem jede von ihnen vertreten ist, um Fragen zu prüfen, welche die Durchführung dieses Vertrags betreffen.



Vermutlich noch am ehesten hierdurch. Aber wenn sich alle anderen Länder einig wären, warum soll es nicht gehen?


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Die Türkei sitzt ja auch im Rat.
Wie gesagt, rechtlich wird es schwer werden. Griechenland kann auch niemand aus dem Euro werfen. Sie können nur freiwillig austreten.
Das wird bei der Nato sicher nicht anders sein.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Vermutlich. Aber wenn von 29 Mitgliedsstaaten, 28 sagen, den 29ten wollen wir nicht mehr, was will er denn machen?

So stell ich mir das vor. Ist natürlich alles rein hypothetisch, denn wie Leob schon richtig festgestellt hat, schon Amerika hat gar keine Lust die Türkei rauszuwerfen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Vermutlich. Aber wenn von 29 Mitgliedsstaaten, 28 sagen, den 29ten wollen wir nicht mehr, was will er denn machen?
> 
> So stell ich mir das vor. Ist natürlich alles rein hypothetisch, denn wie Leob schon richtig festgestellt hat, schon Amerika hat gar keine Lust die Türkei rauszuwerfen.



Wie gesagt, wenn es diese Regelung nicht gibt, können 28 Staaten meckern wie sie wollen.
Und ich kenne die rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen nicht.

Wenn man Google bemüht, erfährt man, dass der Nato Vertrag einen Rauswurf nicht vorsieht. 
Ein Nato Mitglied kann freiwillig ausscheiden aber nicht gefeuert werden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn es diese Regelung nicht gibt, können 28 Staaten meckern wie sie wollen.
> Und ich kenne die rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen nicht.



Und wenn die übrigen 28 Staaten sagen, gut, wenn du angegriffen wirst, greifen wir einfach nicht ein? Wir reden nicht mehr mit dir und fertig?

Wenn die anderen Staaten (vorallem die USA) einen Staat nicht mehr drin haben wollen, dann denke ich, dass das geht. Regelungen hin oder her.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wenn die übrigen 28 Staaten sagen, gut, wenn du angegriffen wirst, greifen wir einfach nicht ein? Wir reden nicht mehr mit dir und fertig?



Du meinst also Vertragsbruch?
Was ist die Nato dann wert, wenn man sich nicht mehr hilft?
Glaube nicht, dass das jemals eintreffen wird.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn die anderen Staaten (vorallem die USA) einen Staat nicht mehr drin haben wollen, dann denke ich, dass das geht. Regelungen hin oder her.



Und auf welcher Grundlage?


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du meinst also Vertragsbruch?
> Was ist die Nato dann wert, wenn man sich nicht mehr hilft?
> Glaube nicht, dass das jemals eintreffen wird.



Ist natürlich alles hypothetisch, aber ich denke schon, dass das gehen würde, sofern man es möchte.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und auf welcher Grundlage?



Weil sie die USA sind 

Nach dem Völkerrecht und der UN-Charta sind auch Angriffskriege verboten. Hat das die USA 2003 im Irak abgehalten? Natürlich nicht.

Wenn die USA sagt, wir wollen Staat XYZ nicht mehr in der Nato haben, dann wird das vermutlich auch kurz danach der Fall sein.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn die USA sagt, wir wollen Staat XYZ nicht mehr in der Nato haben, dann wird das vermutlich auch kurz danach der Fall sein.



Ich dachte, Trump will die Nato verlassen, wenn keiner mehr zahlt. 
Ich würde nicht mehr zahlen.


----------



## OField (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Bahahah, als ob Trump die Macht darüber hätte, was mit der Nato passiert.


----------



## Adi1 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



OField schrieb:


> Bahahah, als ob Trump die Macht darüber hätte, was mit der Nato passiert.



Naja, der politische Oberbefehlshaber der Nato ist zwar ein Posten, welcher regulär neu besetzt wird

Das reine militärische Oberkommando liegt immer noch bei den Amerikanern


----------



## Duvar (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*

Ist da was dran? Deutscher Agent in Haft - Peter Steudtner | Wenn sich das bewahrheitet, kommt er nicht mehr frei - YouTube
Turkei - Peter Steudtner: Menschenrechtler oder Umsturzler? - YouTube
Wer weiß was alles unterhalb unseres (Normalos) Radars alles abgeht?


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Erdogan-Kritik auf Facebook - Wuppertaler Turken festgenommen -  derwesten.de


----------



## Poulton (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ist da was dran? Deutscher Agent in Haft - Peter Steudtner | Wenn sich das bewahrheitet, kommt er nicht mehr frei - YouTube
> Turkei - Peter Steudtner: Menschenrechtler oder Umsturzler? - YouTube
> Wer weiß was alles unterhalb unseres (Normalos) Radars alles abgeht?


Ich sehe da nur jede Menge Youtube-University und nichtmal ansatzweise irgendwas fundiertes.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ist da was dran? Deutscher Agent in Haft - Peter Steudtner | Wenn sich das bewahrheitet, kommt er nicht mehr frei - YouTube
> Turkei - Peter Steudtner: Menschenrechtler oder Umsturzler? - YouTube
> Wer weiß was alles unterhalb unseres (Normalos) Radars alles abgeht?



Uh ja, garantiert alles eine jüdische Investmentbänkerspekulantenverschwörung, gesteuert von westlichen Zombiesputschisten aus 1918 und der Gülen-Bewegung.  
So in etwa kann man deine beiden Links zusammenfassen, oder anders ausgedrückt, bestens geeignetes VT'ler-Material das Erdogan ja schon seit den Protesten, auch nett wie man da inzwischen bei AKP nahen Medien von Aufständen spricht, Gezi befeuert...

Wer mal 2 Sekunden das Hirn einschaltet, gerade bei dem Video von HBR in Link 1 dem fallen schon unzählige Zusammenhänge auf die nicht wirklich "Sinn" ergeben:

1. Was ist an den Ausweisen die so ins Auge stechen sollen merkwürdig? Darauf geht der Reporter scheinbar nicht ein, nur das die ins Auge stechen sollen sagt er und unterstellt damit also was negatives, was er aber nicht näher erleutert...
2. Warum soll es ungewöhnlich sein das ein Deutscher für eine spanische NGO arbeitet? Gerade international tätige NGOs haben in den allermeisten Fällen multinationale Teams, hier wird es aber unterschwellig so hingestellt als wäre gerade dieser völlig normale Umstand im konkreten Fall mehr als dubios.
3. Sollte man sich vieleicht die Seite von ULEX mal selbst anschauen und durchlesen, vor allem was so deren Partner und deren Projekte sind die so von ULEX unterstützt werden:

Partner Organisations - Ulex

ULEX macht schon wesentlich mehr als nur Protestanten für ausdauernde Proteste zu trainieren, was vom Reporter aber schon irgendwie unterschwellig so rüber gebracht wird als wäre es der einzige Zweck der NGO und auch das sie definitiv eine Tarnorganisation Ausländischer Mächte sein müssen, ohne jegliche belegbare / nachprüfbare Fakten die das belegen würden...

4. Jetzt wird es "lustig". Der Reporter behauptet es muss vom Ausland gesteuert sein und die gleichen Hintermänner wie beim Putsch im Juli 2016 stecken dahinter, da man vergleichbares Kartenmaterial wie bei den Putschisten gefunden habe das zeige wie man Gebiete im Osten der Türkei von der Türkei abspalten wolle. Ergo war auch hier das Ziel der Türkei nachhaltig zu "schaden".
5. Und um es noch besser zu machen setzt er die Proteste vom Gezi-Park von 2013 im gleichen Atemzug mit dem Putschversuch vom Juli 2016 gleich, zum einen schon weil er es mit der Titulierung "Aufstand" sowieso schon in die Richtung rückt, aber in dem Moment noch viel mehr weil das Ziel von Steudtner und den anderen Verhafteten ja ein "Aufstand" wie im Gezi-Park 2013 sein sollte und die Ziele ja scheinbar identisch mit denen des Putsches 2016 sein sollten.
6. Und um dem Ganzen quasi noch für den Menschen der sein Gehirn nur von 12 bis 12 benutzt einen Anstrich von Legitimation ausländischer Verschwörung zu geben wird wieder die Brücke zum Putsch in 2016 geschlagen, wo sich die Putschisten auf der gleichen Insel in einem anderen Hotel auf einer Konferenz besprochen haben sollen, das 1918 von den Briten als Hauptquatier genutzt wurde.
7. Das Henri Barkey, welcher 2016 angeblich an einer Konferenz der Putschisten teilnahm, Direktor bei STRATFOR sein soll, wie behauptet, lässt sich für mich nirgends nachvollziehen. Seit 2016 ist der CEO von STRATFOR Dave Sikora und auch in anderen führenden Positionen ist sein Name nirgends zu finden:



> Other executives include Vice President of Global Analysis Reva Goujon,  Vice President of Strategic Analysis Rodger Baker, former U.S. Special Operations Command officer Bret Boyd, vice president of custom intelligence services; and Editor-Chief David Judson.



Das einzige was ich über den scheinbar in der Türkei geborenen Henri Barkey überhaupt finden konnte war das er einige Bücher geschrieben hat, unter anderem "Die Türkisch-Kurdische Frage", also sich anscheinend kritisch zum Umgang der Türkei mit den Kurden geäußert hat.
Schon das sollte einen etwas hellhörig werden lassen wieso er so gut in diese konstruiert wirkende Pose passt...
Aber nirgendwo auch nur ein Beleg dafür das der Mann offiziell bei STRATFOR arbeiten würde, oder erst recht das er dort eine höhere Position bekleiden täte.
Es ist also für mich absolut nicht unabhängig nachvollziehbar / belegbar was der Reporter dort sagt.

8. Und natürlich darf auch der Querverweis zu Gülen in der Berichterstattung nicht fehlen. Angeblich wohl aufgeflogen weil einer der Teilnehmer mit dem Gülen-Organisation kommunizieren sollte, daraufhin seine Teilnahme an der Schulung absagt haben soll und Pflichtbewust bei der Polizei Anzeige einreichte. Klar oder? 

Also sorry, aber die Kausalitäten sind sowas von absurd und wirken so extrem konstruiert das man als selbständig denkender Mensch da schon von selbst darauf kommen müsste das es schon sehr sehr unwarscheinlich wirkt das man dort nicht versucht etwas zu konstruieren das die Verhaftungen und die Handlungen seit dem Putch 2016 legitimieren soll...


----------



## Leob12 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Lass es Nightslaver, er postet ja immer nur ein paar Links und verschwindet dann wieder. Vergebene Liebesmühe. 
Und wenn er darauf eingeht, dann lässt er alle kritischen oder fragwürdigen Punkte weg. So ist es halt mit Erdogan Apologeten.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (12. August 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Äußerst bedenklich, so man das wirklich von Seiten deutscher Behörden nicht ernst nimmt:

Turkischer Geheimdienst infiltriert auch Deutschlands Polizei? | Telepolis


----------



## Leob12 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Äußerst bedenklich, so man das wirklich von Seiten deutscher Behörden nicht ernst nimmt:
> 
> Turkischer Geheimdienst infiltriert auch Deutschlands Polizei? | Telepolis


Das ist übel. Besser einmal zu viel nachforschen als einmal zu wenig. Und das beziehe ich jetzt nur auf dieses eine Thema.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Was braucht es eigentlich noch alles damit unsere Kasperköpfe in der Politik endlich mal Erdogans behördlich-religösen Propaganda- / Spitzelstadel von DITIB die Unerwünschtheit in Deutschland aussprechen?



> Die DITIB-Moschee in Süßen (Kreis Göppingen) hat Kinder für einen Sieg  der Türkei im syrischen Afrin beten lassen. Politiker im Land reagieren  besorgt und fordern Konsequenzen.
> 
> Nach Aufforderung in DITIB-Moschee Sussen: Kinder beten fur Turkei-Sieg gegen Kurden | Stuttgart | Baden-Wurttemberg | SWR Aktuell | SWR.de


----------



## hazelol (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

in deutschland MUSS man alles akzeptieren, sonst ist man sofort der intolerante AFD wähler/nazi.


----------



## Grestorn (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Polemik pur.


----------



## Genel (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Diese G3 diskussion von scheinbar selbst proklamierten Militär & Politik Experten ist immer wieder interessant dabei waren bisher die meisten Waffen die der IS verwendet hat unter anderem das russische AK47/AKM/AK-74 und die von der USA gefertigte M16/M4 welches immer noch verwendet wird.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Äußerst bedenklich, so man das wirklich von Seiten deutscher Behörden nicht ernst nimmt:
> 
> Turkischer Geheimdienst infiltriert auch Deutschlands Polizei? | Telepolis



BND-Spionage in der Turkei: Ankara verargert uber Deutschland - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Nightslaver (18. April 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Erdogan will im Parlament darüber abstimmen lassen ob die Wahlen von 2019 noch auf dieses Jahr im Juni vorgezogen werden sollen und das obwohl er ursprünglich immer abgestritten hatte das man die Wahlen vorverlegen wolle:

Erdogan will vorgezogene Wahlen in der Turkei am 24. Juni | WEB.DE

Der Ausnahmezustand wurde natürlich auch weiter verlängert.

Da kann wohl jemand schon garnicht mehr abwarten endlich auch offiziell als Demagoge auf Lebenszeit regieren zu können.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. April 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ist doch logisch, nur Gülen-Anhänger können gegen den geliebten Führer sein. Alle anderen preisen doch den Großkalifen Erdogan.

Oder so ähnlich


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Passend zum letzten Tag Präsdientschaftswahl in der Türkei morgen, mal ein Meme von mir dazu:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Oh Erdogan hat gewonnen, in seiner Balkonrede sagte er, dass der Berlin demnächst in Erdolin umbenennen werde 
52,5% hat er erreicht... Das Volk hat entschieden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Das Volk hat sich für den Autokraten entschieden. Das ist ihr gutes Recht. 

Was halt stört, sind die ganzen türkischen Staatsbürger in Deutschland, die auch für diesen Autokraten gestimmt haben und hier die Vorzüge der Demokratie geniessen. Wenn sie für Erdogan stimmen, dann sollen sie auch bitte zu ihrem osmanischen Führer ziehen.


----------



## Duvar (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Genau finde ich auch. Jeder Ausländer der von seinem Wahlrecht Gebrauch macht sollte vielleicht zurück in sein Heimatland. Wie können die es nur wagen?


----------



## LastManStanding (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> ....
> 52,5% hat er erreicht... Das Volk hat entschieden.



naja.. ob das der Realität endspricht? Fragen wir mal die unabhängigen Wahlbeobachter warum es in manchen Wahllokal mehr Stimmzettel in der Urne als wählende gab.... achne warte die werden ja Denunziert von der Amtierenden Politik..Problem.
Was wirklich stört..und das hat nichts mit "Türken" zu tun sind Leute die sich über das Land in dem sie Leben abfällig äuser ihr Herkunftsland von jeder Last Freisprechen egal wie Realistisch oder nicht, und trotzdem nicht gen Heimat Ziehen. Wie Sportler die sagen "Mein Diktator ääähm President" und die Nationalhümne des Landes für das sie Spielen und auch eine Pass Besitzen nicht mitsingen. Weil es dann doch nicht mehr ihrer Fasson endspricht!??


----------



## Duvar (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Auf jeden Fall, stimme ich zu, wie kann es auch anders sein? Bestimmt läuft das seit 16 Jahren am Stück jetzt so. Jetzt 4 weitere Jahre oben drauf. Ach und die Millionen die zu seinen Kundgebungen etc gehen sind vermutlich technischer Firlefanz made in Hollywood, vielleicht steht da nur einer und der wurde millionenfach verdoppelt und per Photoshop verändert, man weiß es nicht, heutzutage ist ja alles möglich.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Genau finde ich auch. Jeder Ausländer der von seinem Wahlrecht Gebrauch macht sollte vielleicht zurück in sein Heimatland. Wie können die es nur wagen?



Wenn sie in einer Demokratie leben und einen ausländischen Autokraten wählen, ja, dann sollen sie zurück. Warum sind sie dann überhaupt hier, wenn Erdogan doch so toll ist?



Duvar schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall, stimme ich zu, wie kann es auch anders sein? Bestimmt läuft das seit 16 Jahren am Stück jetzt so. Jetzt 4 weitere Jahre oben drauf. Ach und die Millionen die zu seinen Kundgebungen etc gehen sind vermutlich technischer Firlefanz made in Hollywood, vielleicht steht da nur einer und der wurde millionenfach verdoppelt und per Photoshop verändert, man weiß es nicht, heutzutage ist ja alles möglich.



Wenn man die Sender kontrolliert und vorher jeden, der nicht genehm ist inhaftiert, ja dann kann man natürlich Sieger sein. Wie demokratisch das ganze ist, kann jeder selbst beurteiilen. 

Btw, ich gehe davon aus, dass du in der Türkei wohnst, wenn dort seit 16 Jahren am Stück alles so gut läuft, oder?


----------



## Duvar (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Bin doch ganz bei euch. Auch alle die Trump gewählt haben sollten zurück. Ich lebe glücklich und zufrieden in Deutschland seit meiner Geburt. Bin kein Erdogan Wähler, verstehe nicht warum ich jetzt so angemacht werde von dir...


----------



## LastManStanding (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Wenn man seine Gegner oder mit Erdogn worten Feinde, zuvor Minimiert und den Rest damit einschüchtern ist es wenigstens einfacher...
Ich spreche nicht aus Ausländerfeidlichen Gründen ich habe selber 2 "Pässe".


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Bin doch ganz bei euch. Auch alle die Trump gewählt haben sollten zurück.



Ich wüsste nicht, dass Trump auch nur ansatzweiße so wie Erdogan agiert. 

Ferner ist Trumps Amtszeit per Verfassung auf 2 Amtszeiten beschränkt. Wie sieht es da beim osmanischen Führer aus?



Duvar schrieb:


> Ich lebe glücklich und zufrieden in Deutschland seit meiner Geburt. Bin kein Erdogan Wähler, verstehe nicht warum ich jetzt so angemacht werde von dir...



Weil du ihn in den Schutz nimmst, wie der typische Erdogan-Wähler.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Bin doch ganz bei euch. Auch alle die Trump gewählt haben sollten zurück.


Hat Trump auch Wahlkampf hier in Deutschland gemacht. Das wäre mir neu?
Und der Anteil der Amerikaner welche noch hier Deutschland wohnen und amerikanische Staatsbürgerschaft haben dürfte sehr gering sein. Vor allem die dann auch noch Trump wählen.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und der Anteil der Amerikaner welche noch hier Deutschland wohnen und amerikanische Staatsbürgerschaft haben dürfte sehr gering sein.



Gibt es eine Statistik?
Ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht daran erinnern, dass Merkel in der Türkei war um Wahlkampf für die dort lebenden Deutschen zu machen.
Andererseits -- natürlich dürfen türkische Staatsangehörige, die hier leben, für die Türkei wählen. 
Wen sie wählen, ist ja ihre Angelegenheit. 
Die Frage muss halt gestellt werden, wieso die Mehrheit Erdogan wählt?
Oder liegt es daran, dass die meisten sich überhaupt nicht für die Wahl in der türkei interessieren und nicht hingehen?
Ich weiß von meinem Bekannten in der Firma -- der zwei Pässe hat -- dass er sich nicht für die türkische Wahl interessiert, da er hier lebt und entsprechend auch nur hier wählt.
Der ist aber jetzt auch kein Freund von Erdogan.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Statistik?


Sicherlich irgendwo... war nur eine Vermutung.



> Ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht daran erinnern, dass Merkel in der Türkei war um Wahlkampf für die dort lebenden Deutschen zu machen.


Ich mich auch nicht.


> Andererseits -- natürlich dürfen türkische Staatsangehörige, die hier leben, für die Türkei wählen.
> *Wen sie wählen, ist ja ihre Angelegenheit. *
> Die Frage muss halt gestellt werden, wieso die Mehrheit Erdogan wählt?


Ich denke das ist ihre Angelegenheit?



> Oder liegt es daran, dass die meisten sich überhaupt nicht für die Wahl in der türkei interessieren und nicht hingehen?
> Ich weiß von meinem Bekannten in der Firma -- der zwei Pässe hat -- dass er sich nicht für die türkische Wahl interessiert, da er hier lebt und entsprechend auch nur hier wählt.
> Der ist aber jetzt auch kein Freund von Erdogan.


Die Wahlbeteilung ist sogar Recht hoch unter den Deutsch-Türken: Wahl in der Türkei: Über 60 Prozent der Deutschtürken wählen Erdogan | FR.de


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Na ja, 50% Wahlbeteiligung ist jetzt nicht gigantisch.
War auch klar. Die Hälfte der Türken, die hier leben, interessieren sich nicht für die Wahl in der Türkei.
Ist nicht verwunderlich.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Naja, aber von den anderen 50% haben die meisten Erdogan gewählt.
Ich habe viele türkische Freunde und da sind die Meinungen auch gemischt. Manche sind konservativer  andere offener und lockerer.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ja, 65%. Absolut gesehen aber trotzdem nicht viele.
Das klingt so wie bei der AFD, die ja auch sagen, dass sie vom Volk als Volkspartei gewählt wurden.
So richtig viele sind das aber trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, 65%. Absolut gesehen aber trotzdem nicht viele.
> Das klingt so wie bei der AFD, die ja auch sagen, dass sie vom Volk als Volkspartei gewählt wurden.
> So richtig viele sind das aber trotzdem nicht.



Ist doch bei der CDU nicht anders. Die sagt auch das sie vom Volk einen Auftrag zur Regierungsbildung bekommen hat, aber das war auch nur von rund 50% Wahlbeteiligung 32%. Also auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ist doch bei der CDU nicht anders. Die sagt auch das sie vom Volk einen Auftrag zur Regierungsbildung bekommen hat, aber das war auch nur von rund 50% Wahlbeteiligung 32%. Also auch nicht die Welt.



Wenn ich nicht irre, waren es 77% bei der letzen Bundestagswahl.
Sorgen macht sich da eher die CSU. 
die lassen jetzt alles vom Stapel, damit sie die Afd noch abfangen können.
wobei ich ja der meinung bin, dass einige in der CSU gerne mit der Afd koalieren würden, wenns in Bayern im Herbst soweit ist.


----------



## compisucher (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Der Punkt von Threshold ist wichtig bei der Diskussion, warum wählen Deutschtürken Erdogan.
Es sind nämlich gerade mal die Hälfte aller Ansässigen, die überhaupt Wählen gegangen sind, den Rest interessiert es maximal peripher.

UND, da ich relativ viele türkische Bekannte + Freunde in meinem Umfeld habe:
Viele derjenigen, die in D. Erdogan gewählt haben, wählen ihn nicht primär wegen seiner Politik, 
sondern weil der den Deutschtürken das Gefühl gibt, dass die Türkei wieder wer ist - sozusagen Selbstwertgefühl + Anerkennung.
Aus der Ferne werden die zweifellos vorhandenen Menschenrechtsverletzungen und andere suboptimale Vorgänge in der Türkei definitiv auch verklärt wahrgenommen.

Vielleicht wäre das Wahlergebnis in D. ein anderes, würden wir die hier lebenden Türken nicht stets nur auf die Dönerbude, auf den Akkordarbeiter bei Opel und auf die Müllabfuhr reduzieren - nur so ein Gedanke...


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



compisucher schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre das Wahlergebnis in D. ein anderes, würden wir die hier lebenden Türken nicht stets nur auf die Dönerbude, auf den Akkordarbeiter bei Opel und auf die Müllabfuhr reduzieren - nur so ein Gedanke...


Ich kenne Türken aus allen Bevökerungsschichten. Einfacher Arbeiter, Angestellte/Kaufleute, Ärzte, Juristen. In unserer Region leben auch viele. Der Beruf hat, wie ich persönlich feststellen konnte, wenig mit der politischen und religiösen Einstellung zu tun. Wobei  ja auch immer wieder gerne sagt das diejenigen die mehr gebildet sind auch liberaler sind. Aber das ist nur meine subjektive Beobachtung.


----------



## compisucher (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

So meinte ich das nicht, werter Headcrash.
Ich meinte eher die Wahrnehmung von uns Deutschen zu den türkischen Mitbürgern und da werden schon viele im besten Falle als Luft oder eben als Dönerverkäufer oder Müllwagenfahrer betrachtet.
Unabhängig davon, was sie tatsächlich tun + arbeiten.
Und ja, deren Beruf oder Lebenseinstellung hierzulande sagt nichts über deren politischer Ausrichtung aus.

Edit:
Der Artikel umschreibt grob meine Gedankenwelt:
Robert Habeck zu Deutschturken: „Erfolgsgeschichte fur gelungene Integration ist das nicht“ - WELT


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich meinte eher die Wahrnehmung von uns Deutschen zu den türkischen Mitbürgern und da werden schon viele im besten Falle als Luft oder eben als Dönerverkäufer oder Müllwagenfahrer betrachtet.
> Unabhängig davon, was sie tatsächlich tun + arbeiten.


Ja sie werden häufig abgewertet. Genauso wie andere Ausländer auch. Ich sehe auch südländisch aus und erfahre das  ab und zu.
Aber meistens sind es selber die größten Idioten von denen diese Abwertungen ausgehen.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Wahlbeteiligung von Auslandstürken weltweit ist glaub 47 bis 49 prozent in usa noch weniger 33 prozent?

Die meisten haben wohl kein bezug mehr^^

Oder die sind dort wo sie leben ja glücklich und sind kaum oder gar nicht  in der Türkei
(Für urlaub und co.=


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Genau finde ich auch. Jeder Ausländer der von seinem Wahlrecht Gebrauch macht sollte vielleicht zurück in sein Heimatland. Wie können die es nur wagen?



Wer ihn wählt zeigt das er im Grunde zwar physisch hier angekommen ist aber nicht geistig / seelisch und sollte aus humanitären Gründen rückgeführt werden, bevor es zu spät ist. Denn wenn man nur physisch in einem Land angekommen ist, aber nicht geistig / seelisch kann das schnell zu einer Zombiefizierung führen, da Körper und Geist zu lange voneinander getrennt sind und man nur noch eine seelenlose Hülle ist.
Wenn man einen mehr als offensichtlichen Autokraten wählt, aber die Vorteile eines freiheitlichen Lebens in einem freiheitlichen Land genießt sind die Anzeichen dafür schon akut und die Zombiepandemie nicht mehr zu fern.

Und ehrlich, Zombies brauchen wir hier ja wohl auch nicht, denn jeder weiß doch, aus Fernsehn und Film, was einen bei Zombieapokalypsen so erwartet und das die nie gut enden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wer ihn wählt zeigt das er im Grunde zwar physisch hier angekommen ist aber nicht geistig / seelisch und sollte aus humanitären ründen rückgeführt werden, bevor es zu spät ist. Denn wenn man nur physisch in einem Land angekommen ist, aber nicht geistig / seelisch kann das schnell zu einer Zombiefizierung führen, da Körper und Geist zu lange voneinander getrennt sind und man nur noch eine seelenlose Hülle ist.
> Wenn man einen mehr als offensichtlichen Autokraten wählt, aber die Vorteile eines freiheitlichen Lebens in einem freiheitlichen Land genießt sind die Anzeichen dafür schon akut und die Zombiepandemie nicht mehr zu fern.
> 
> Und ehrlich, Zombies brauchen wir hier ja wohl auch nicht, denn jeder weiß doch, aus Fernsehn und Film, was einen bei Zombieapokalypsen so erwartet und das die nie gut enden.



Setz doch eine Warnung vor deinen Text, ich hatte gerade meinen Tee getrunken und jetzt den Bildschirm vollgeprustet vor Lachen


----------



## Duvar (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ist deren Sache wen sie wählen, da brauchst garnicht rum zu heulen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ist deren Sache wen sie wählen, da brauchst garnicht rum zu heulen.



Und es ist unsere Sache, wie wir mit dieser Erkenntnis umgehen. Und den Erdogan-Wähler in Deutschland die Ausreise nahezulegen, ist halt logisch.

Warum genau leben die hier in der Demokratie, wenn sie in der Türkei für einen Autokraten stimmen? Dann sollen sie bitte auch selbst dorthinziehen und die Politik ihres geliebten Führers live erleben.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ist deren Sache wen sie wählen, da brauchst garnicht rum zu heulen.



Wo heule ich darüber rum? Ich mache mich nur mit gediegenen Spot und Hohn über diese Menschen lustig, weil das das Einzige ist was solche Menschen verdient haben.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und den Erdogan-Wähler in Deutschland die Ausreise nahezulegen, ist halt logisch.



Kannst du ja machen, interessiert die nur nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kannst du ja machen, interessiert die nur nicht.



Wenn man sich so manche Kommentare in den sozialen Medien durchliest, springen sie sofot darauf an. Also scheinbar erzeugt das ja shcon eine Reaktion bei denen.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn man sich so manche Kommentare in den sozialen Medien durchliest, springen sie sofot darauf an. Also scheinbar erzeugt das ja shcon eine Reaktion bei denen.



Ach so. "Sie" springen drauf an.
Pauschalisierst du mal wieder und scherst alle über einen Kamm?
Also das, was Afd und CSU auch immer machen.


----------



## RtZk (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ist deren Sache wen sie wählen, da brauchst garnicht rum zu heulen.



Da haben wir ja wieder unseren Erdogan Unterstützer. Wie kannst du nur so eine Person die im Moment eine Diktatur errichtet unterstützen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so. "Sie" springen drauf an.
> Pauschalisierst du mal wieder und scherst alle über einen Kamm?
> Also das, was Afd und CSU auch immer machen.



Wir sprachen eben über die Erdogan-Wähler. Die springen darauf an. Die Türken in Deutschland, die nicht Erdogan gewählt haben, springen natürlich nicht darauf an.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Vlt. sollte man mal diese sogenannten " sozialen Netzwerke" einfach mal ignorieren 

Außer Dünnschiss, kommt doch dabei sowieso nichts gescheites raus,

Wie wäre es denn mal damit, den eigenen Geist wieder mal anzuschalten?


----------



## Duvar (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Wo hab ich denn irgendwen unterstützt? Ich habe noch nie gewählt und habe es auch nicht vor. War zuletzt vor 21 Jahren in der Türkei im Urlaub. Mich nervt es nur, dass Menschen über einen Kamm geschert werden und mit Spott und Hohn etc pp abgestresst werden, weil sie von ihrem demokratischen Recht Gebrauch gemacht haben. Wenn die Leute hier und dort zufrieden sind mit Erdogans Politik, weil es deren Familien dort vielleicht besser geht seit Erdogan, muss man nicht so dumme Sprüche ablassen und denen die Ausreise nahe legen. Sie haben nichts verbotenes getan und dürfen wählen wen sie wollen. Die Reaktion hier ist mal wieder typisch und genau wegen solchen Typen wählen sie erst recht erdogan. Man spürt hier regelrecht den Türkenhass bei einigen. Euch sagt auch keiner ihr dürft die afd nicht wählen und legt euch nahe Richtung Mond auszuwandern   Dieses gehate ist einfach nur lächerlich, deal with it. Der Typ ist einfach beliebt, was nicht heisst, dass die Wähler jetzt hier raus müssen aus Deutschland. Soll halt Deutschland es verbieten dass man hier wählen darf.


----------



## micha34 (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Was die Türkei politisch macht und wer da gewählt wird ist deren nationale Angelegenheit und geht anderen Ländern normalerweise nichts an.
Ich habe türkische Arbeitskollegen und die meisten finden Erdogan ganz toll. Ist für mich auch ok.

Ich kann aus anerkennen,wenn ein Türke sagt,das er Türke ist und zu seinem Land steht.Den kann ich Achten und ihn dafür respektieren.

Wenn mir einer ankommt und  sagt "Ich bin jetzt "Deutscher" oder gar "Deutschtürke" der hat bei mir sofort verloren.
Assimilation ist Verleugnung der eigenen Herkunft und seiner selbst.Wer sich so verbiegen kann oder evtl nur Heuchelt,den traue ich nicht überm Weg.
Das gilt für alle anderen Nationen auch.
In meinem persönlichen Umfeld schliesse ich grundsätzlich mir unangenehme Personengruppen aus.
Einzelne aus diesen Gruppen können mich aber durch gewisse Eigenschaften von sich überzeugen dann mache ich auch entsprechende Ausnahmen.

Toleranz/tolerare/ erdulden,ertragen. Kann ich,muss ich nicht und nichts.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Mich nervt es nur, dass Menschen über einen Kamm geschert werden und mit Spott und Hohn etc pp abgestresst werden, weil sie von ihrem demokratischen Recht Gebrauch gemacht haben.



Wo ist hier Spott und Hohn? Niemand stellt hier in Frage, dass die Leute von ihrem demokratischen Recht Gebrauch gemacht haben. 



Duvar schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute hier und dort zufrieden sind mit Erdogans Politik, weil es deren Familien dort vielleicht besser geht seit Erdogan, muss man nicht so dumme Sprüche ablassen und denen die Ausreise nahe legen.



Du ignorierst schon wieder den Kontext. Man legt ihnen die Ausreise nahe, weil sie in Deutschland die Vorzüge der Demokratie genießen und in der Türkei einen Autokraten unterstützen.

Das passt halt nicht zusammen. 



Duvar schrieb:


> Sie haben nichts verbotenes getan und dürfen wählen wen sie wollen.



Ist richtig. Hat auch niemand in Frage gestellt. 



Duvar schrieb:


> Die Reaktion hier ist mal wieder typisch und genau wegen solchen Typen wählen sie erst recht erdogan. Man spürt hier regelrecht den Türkenhass bei einigen.



Mal abgesehen davon, dass Kritik an Erdogan kein Türkenhass ist.

Wenn das tatsächlich so wäre, warum ist man dann hier in Deutschland? Macht ja keinen Sinn im Land der bösen "Türkenhasser" zu sein, wenn man stattdessen auch bei seinem geliebten osmanischen Führer sein könnte. 



Duvar schrieb:


> Euch sagt auch keiner ihr dürft die afd nicht wählen und legt euch nahe Richtung Mond auszuwandern



Die Türkei ist ein Land auf der Erde, der Mond ein anderer Himmelskörper. Was ist das für ein Vergleich?

Zumal warum sollten deutsche Staatsbürger aus Deutschland auswandern? Wer als deutscher Staatsbürger in seinem Land wählt, der muss ja mit den Konsequenzen selbst leben.

Die türkischen Staatsbürger in Deutschland, die Erdogan gewählt haben, müssen nicht unter seinem Regime leiden. Das sind zwei Paar Schuhe.

Btw: Wenn deutsche Staatsbürger im Jahre 1933 im demokratischen Ausland gelebt hätten und vor dort aus Hitler gewählt hätten, ich hätte ihnen auch die Heimreise nahegelegt.

Man kann nicht in einer Demokratie leben und von dort aus in seinem Heimatland Autokraten/Diktatoren wählen und so tun, als wäre nichts geschehen. 



Duvar schrieb:


> Dieses gehate ist einfach nur lächerlich, deal with it.



Deine Opferrolle ist einfach nur lächerlich, deal with it.



Duvar schrieb:


> Der Typ ist einfach beliebt, was nicht heisst, dass die Wähler jetzt hier raus müssen aus Deutschland.



Und Beliebtheit ist jetzt ein Argument wofür? Hitler war auch beliebt und trotzdem ein Verbrecher. 



Duvar schrieb:


> Soll halt Deutschland es verbieten dass man hier wählen darf.



Oder den Leuten halt die Ausreise nahelegen.

Btw, sollte Deutschland das machen, muss man nicht lange darüber nachdenken, wie Erdogan und seine Schergen darauf reagieren würden.

Dann würden sie wieder rumpoltern, wie gemein Deutschland doch ist. Ist schon komisch. Herr Erdogan verbietet sich jede Einmischung in sein Land, mischt sich aber selbst ständig ungefragt in unsere Innenpolitik ein.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



micha34 schrieb:


> Wenn mir einer ankommt und  sagt "Ich bin jetzt "Deutscher" oder gar "Deutschtürke" der hat bei mir sofort verloren.
> Assimilation ist Verleugnung der eigenen Herkunft und seiner selbst.Wer sich so verbiegen kann oder evtl nur Heuchelt,den traue ich nicht überm Weg.


Egal was du nimmst, nimm weniger.

@topic
Ich finde man sollte nur in dem Land wählen in dem man seinen festen Wohnsitz hat, ausnahmslos für jeden.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Sparanus schrieb:


> @topic
> Ich finde man sollte nur in dem Land wählen in dem man seinen festen Wohnsitz hat, ausnahmslos für jeden.



Dann dürften auch Flüchtlinge wählen, denn die haben aktuell hier einen festen Wohnsitz.


----------



## Duvar (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Alles klar du als Türkei Experte musst es ja wissen. Natürlich haben 52,5% bzw rund 27 Millionen Menschen Erdogan gewählt weil sie unter seinem Regime leiden. Der Großteil der Kommentare besteht aus Spott und Hohn. Leg mal ne neue Platte auf, immer dasselbe geleier... Ihr könnt euch auf den Kopf stellen, den Leuten die Ausreise nahe legen usw Erdogan hat gewonnen und fertig. Sollen die Leute wählen, was ihr für richtig haltet? Habt ihr die Freiheit wählen zu dürfen wen man will für euch alleine gepachtet? Toleranz, Meinungsfreiheit und noch vieles mehr sieht man hier leider kaum. Wie dem auch sei hatet mal ruhig weiter, vielleicht interessiert es ja jemanden  Gemeint sind die hater hier, gibt ja zum Glück noch 'Normalos' hier, die nicht vor Hass durchdrehen  Gratuliert mal lieber der Türkei und Erdogan


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann dürften auch Flüchtlinge wählen, denn die haben aktuell hier einen festen Wohnsitz.



Und die Staatsbürgerschaft, eventuelle Ausnahmen für Kommunalwahlen.

Aber wer die doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft hat und hier lebt sollte in der Türkei nicht wählen dürfen, selbiges natürlich für den umgekehrten Fall.


----------



## homeboy93 (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Tja, wenn man über DITIB die Türkei in Deutschland schalten und walten lässt wie sie will, dann sollte man sich nicht wundern dass sich immer mehr Türken zu Erdogan hingezogen fühlen, unterliegen sie doch in den Moscheegemeinden seinem direkten Einfluss.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Alles klar du als Türkei Experte musst es ja wissen. Natürlich haben 52,5% bzw rund 27 Millionen Menschen Erdogan gewählt weil sie unter seinem Regime leiden.



Beliebtheit ist immer noch kein Gradmesser darüber, ob etwas demokratisch ist oder nicht.



Duvar schrieb:


> Der Großteil der Kommentare besteht aus Spott und Hohn.



Weil man Erdogan nicht feiert? 



Duvar schrieb:


> Leg mal ne neue Platte auf, immer dasselbe geleier... Ihr könnt euch auf den Kopf stellen, den Leuten die Ausreise nahe legen usw Erdogan hat gewonnen und fertig.



Leg man neu neue Platte auf, immer dasselbe geleier. Du kannst noch soviel von Spott und Hohn, gehate reden usw. Die Leute nutzen ihre Meinungsfreiheit und fertig.



Duvar schrieb:


> Sollen die Leute wählen, was ihr für richtig haltet?



Hat hier niemand behauptet. 



Duvar schrieb:


> Habt ihr die Freiheit wählen zu dürfen wen man will für euch alleine gepachtet?



Hat hier auch niemand behauptet. 



Duvar schrieb:


> Toleranz, Meinungsfreiheit und noch vieles mehr sieht man hier leider kaum.



Ich sehe hier jede Menge User die ihre Meinungsfreiheit nutzen und Erdogan kritisieren. Und lustigerweise nutzt auch du unsere Grundrecht auf Meinungsfreiheit und verteidigst ihn. 

Und keiner von den bösen "Deuschen" kommt und steckt dich in ein Gefängnis. Weil wir im Gegensatz zur Türkei eine Demokratie sind. 



Duvar schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei hatet mal ruhig weiter, vielleicht interessiert es ja jemanden



Spiel weiter die Opferrolle, vielleicht interessiert es ja jemanden.

PS: Alleine das du auf Kritik an Erdogan so anspringst und überall Hater und Hohn und Spott siehst, zeigt doch, dass es dich interessiert. Soviel dazu 



Duvar schrieb:


> Gemeint sind die hater hier, gibt ja zum Glück noch 'Normalos' hier, die nicht vor Hass durchdrehen



Ja, jeder der Erdogan als den Autokraten bezeichnet, der er ist, ist ein "Hater" der vor Hass durchdreht. 

Das ist immer die Argumentation von Autokraten. Wer nicht für uns ist, ist gegen uns. 

Passt ja, in der Türkei sind ja auch alles Gülen-Anhänger oder PKK-Terroristen, die anderer Meinung sind, als der geliebte Führer.



Duvar schrieb:


> Gratuliert mal lieber der Türkei und Erdogan



Warum sollte ich einem Autokraten gratulieren, der vor der Wahl die Opposition unterdrückt, die Demokratie immer mehr abbaut und jeden Kritiker ins Gefängnis steckt?


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich einem Autokraten gratulieren, der vor der Wahl die Opposition unterdrückt, die Demokratie immer mehr abbaut und jeden Kritiker ins Gefängnis steckt?




Ein Angehörige von mir..ein Staatsanwalt sitzt ja in Gefängnis, weil er sein Job gemacht hat und die Korruption aufdecken wollte und seine Frau, eine Lehrerin , wurde direkt entlassen. 

Beide haben keine Pension Ansprüche mehr also das heißt ,Als hätte man nicht in die *Rente gezahlt *oder net gearbeitet


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich einem Autokraten gratulieren, der vor der Wahl die Opposition unterdrückt, die Demokratie immer mehr abbaut und jeden Kritiker ins Gefängnis steckt?



Ach das mit dem gratulieren ist doch ganz einfach:

"Glückwunsch liebe Türken, zur Wahlwiederwahl eines weit rückwärtsgewannten Autokraten und zu noch mehr Totalitaritärer Herrschaft, mit der er jetzt regieren wird und viel Spaß in der von ihm und seiner Partei verursachten, sich verschärfenden, hausgemachten Wirtschaftskrise.
Aber nun ja, wir wissen ja von eurem geliebten "Führer" das dass alles eine vom Ausland geplante Verschwörung ist, um das herrliche und glorreiche "Zweite Osmanische Reich", unter seiner erleuchteten Führung, zu verhindern..."


----------



## Don-71 (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Genau das ist eines der Hauptprobleme,  DITIB und andere türkische Netzwerke (teilweise staatlich), die einfach viel zu viele Freiheiten in Deutschlöand haben!
Hier gilt es als deutscher Staat durchzugreifen, da türkische Netzwerke AKP gelenkt sind und damit fundamental andere Werte an in Deutschland lebende Türken vermitteln, als wir das als deutscher Staat und deutsche Gesellschaft wollen.

Angefangen hat es mit der Satellitenschüssel, über das Internet und der massiven "Infiltration" durch die AKP, seit dem sie in der Türkei die Macht hat!

Der Integrationszwang in den 80er Jahren war wesentlich höher, da es in Deutschland allenfalls türkische Zeitungen zu konsumieren gab, Heute kann man sich komplett in eine Paralellwelt begeben, ohne jegliche Berührungspunkte mit der deutschen Gesellschaft haben zu müssen.
Das muss unterbunden, bzw, massiv bekämpft und bestraft werden, es muss endlich ein Einwanderungsgesetz her und andere Maßstäbe die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft zu erhalten, dass muss viel mehr auf Assimilation ausgelegt werden.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach das mit dem gratulieren ist doch ganz einfach:
> 
> "Glückwunsch liebe Türken, zur Wahlwiederwahl eines weit rückwärtsgewannten Autokraten und zu noch mehr Totalitaritärer Herrschaft, mit der er jetzt regieren wird und viel Spaß in der von ihm und seiner Partei verursachten, sich verschärfenden, hausgemachten Wirtschaftskrise.
> Aber nun ja, wir wissen ja von eurem geliebten "Führer" das dass alles eine vom Ausland geplante Verschwörung ist..."



Der Opa Gülen aus pennsylvania war es  oder du


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ein Angehörige von mir..ein Staatsanwalt sitzt ja in Gefängnis, weil er sein Job gemacht hat und die Korruption aufdecken wollte und seine Frau, eine Lehrerin , wurde direkt entlassen.
> 
> Beide haben keine Pension Ansprüche mehr also das heißt ,Als hätte man nicht in die *Rente gezahlt *oder net gearbeitet



Und genau sowas meine ich. Diese Leute müssen leiden, weil hier lebende Türken, die alle Freiheiten geniessen, in ihrer Heimat einen Autokraten wählen.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Naja das sind nur 400 000 Stimmen 

1/3 der wahlberechtigen haben  in Deutschlandn für ihm abgestimmt.
(49 Prozent waren überhaupt wählen)


Weltweit auch nur so viel. 

Aber man schreibt lieber Mehrheit der Türken in Deutschland hätten für ihm abgestimmt. 

Und das regt mich auf


----------



## Verminaard (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Aber man schreibt lieber Mehrheit der Türken in Deutschland hätten für ihm abgestimmt.



Man hat auch geschrieben das die Mehrheit der in Deutschland Wahlberechtigten die Merkel gewaehlt hat.
Stimmt ja so auch nicht ganz.

Na egal, ist bissi anderes Thema.


----------



## micha34 (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Wie gesagt,die hier lebenden Türken wählen zum Großteil Erdogan.
Soweit alles ok und korrekt.

Erdogan möchte die Türkei zum "Gottestaat" ausbauen,auch das sein gutes Recht.
Nur wissen wir jetzt auch,was dieser Teil der Türken möchte,die vorantreibende Islamisierung und da diese hier anwesend sind,möchten sie das natürlich auch vor Ort.
Deshalb sollte man als Deutscher seine Einstellung zu besagter Gruppe intensiv überdenken.

Ebenso die Fehler der 60er korrigieren. Das hatte ja nicht nur Helmut Schmidt seinerzeit erkannt.
Soll also keiner jetzt auf überrascht machen.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Mich wundert, dass Erdogan ein Moslem ist, also dass er jemanden über sich akzeptiert.


----------



## Taonris (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



micha34 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt,die hier lebenden Türken wählen zum Großteil Erdogan.
> Soweit alles ok und korrekt.



Ich seh das schon als Problem, der Erdogan erzählt den Türken in Europa bei seinen Wahlauftritten Assimilation und Integration sei ein Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit, und die türkischen Internetpatrioten die hier die Vorteile eines Sozialstaates genießen und die Türkei nur vom jährlichen einwöchigen Antalya-Urlaub kennen reden den Schwachsinn nach und wählen den Diktator auch noch (in Österreich sinds 75%). Wissen aber nicht das wegen der schlechten Außenwirkung Erdogans  der Tourismus in der Türkei quasi komplett zusammenbricht.


----------



## Duvar (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Integration? Bist du sicher das er das gesagt haben soll? Assimilation ja.


----------



## Duvar (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Habt ihr mitbekommen, was Erdogan nun mit seiner gesteigerten Macht durchgesetzt hat?

1. Whatsapp etc darf ohne richterlichen Beschluss abgecheckt gelesen etc werden
2. Ohne richterlichen Beschluss darf die Polizei auf Verdacht einen in den Knast werfen für 3 Monate und man bekommt da nicht mal einen Anwalt
3. Polizei darf nun Handgranaten mit sich tragen


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Hust:
Brief aus Istanbul: Selbst der Schatten ist bedenklich


----------



## Duvar (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Habt ihr mitbekommen, was Erdogan nun mit seiner gesteigerten Macht durchgesetzt hat?
> 
> 1. Whatsapp etc darf ohne richterlichen Beschluss abgecheckt gelesen etc werden
> 2. Ohne richterlichen Beschluss darf die Polizei auf Verdacht einen in den Knast werfen für 3 Monate und man bekommt da nicht mal einen Anwalt
> 3. Polizei darf nun Handgranaten mit sich tragen



Ach sagt keiner was dazu wie ich sehe, vermutlich wisst ihr, dass diese oben genannte Auflistung in Bayern neuerdings, dank Seehofer in Kraft getreten ist und in Teilen NRW s soll dies auch geschehen. Wer hätte das gedacht, dass das in Deutschland möglich ist...
Ist also nicht von Erdogan sondern hier bei uns...


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Prasidialsystem in der Turkei: So machtig ist Erdogan - FOCUS Online




> Höchstgericht: Der Präsident ernennt zwölf der 15 Richter direkt, zwei mittelbar. Er ernennt zudem sechs der 13 Mitglieder des Rates (türk. Hakimler ve Savcılar Kurulu, kurz: HSK), der für die Ernennung von Richtern und Staatsanwälten zuständig ist. Feste Mitglieder des Rates bleiben der Justizminister und sein Staatssekretär, die der Präsident ja ebenfalls ausgewählt hat. Die anderen Ratsmitglieder wählt das Parlament aus – in dem der Präsident aber auch Mehrheitsführer ist.


Also in der Türkei möchte ich nicht leben...


----------



## Duvar (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Und in Deutschland mit oben genannten Punkten?


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Guter Song zu Erdogans Türkei. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MYcCSY1LZg0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Duvar schrieb:


> Und in Deutschland mit oben genannten Punkten?



Und die Mondnazis mit oben genannten Punkten?

Die CSU wird bei ihrer nächsten Landtagswahl schon die Quittung für ihre Politik bekommen, alle Zeichen dafür stehen gut.
Davon ab ist Bayern nicht ganz Deutschland und die CSU nur eine Landespartei und keine Bundespartei, zum Glück noch nicht...


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Und in Deutschland mit oben genannten Punkten?


In Deutschland gibt es sowas zum Glück noch nicht. Und soweit würde es auch nicht kommen.


----------



## Duvar (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Headcrash schrieb:


> In Deutschland gibt es sowas zum Glück noch nicht. Und soweit würde es auch nicht kommen.



Ach ja? Dann schau mal was in Bayern abgeht.
Lustig wie versucht wird das klein zu reden.
Schau dir die 3 Punkte nochmal genau an, denn es sind Punkte die hier in Deutschland von Seehofer durchgesetzt wurden!


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ach ja? Dann schau mal was in Bayern abgeht.
> Lustig wie versucht wird das klein zu reden.


Ich hatte mich auf die Ernennung der Richter bezogen. 
Und ob man hier 3 Monate in den Knast gesteckt werden kann, ohne Recht auf einen Anwalt wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Duvar (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich auf die Ernennung der Richter bezogen.
> Und ob man hier 3 Monate in den Knast gesteckt werden kann, ohne Recht auf einen Anwalt wage ich zu bezweifeln.



Mach mal die Augen auf: Neues Polizeigesetz in Bayern: Massive Befugnis-Erweiterung fur Beamte
Google halt mal selber... Und willst du noch immer in DE leben? 
Bayern: Landtag verabschiedet Polizeiaufgabengesetz | ZEIT ONLINE

Neues Polizeigesetz in NRW: Diese Anderungen soll es geben - WZ.de


Jetzt mal dir mal aus, was es hier für Gesetze geben würde, wenn DE so wie die Türkei, von mehreren Terrorgruppen seit Jahrzehnten angegriffen werden würde, mit weit über 40 Tausend Todesopfern, auch tausende zivile Opfer.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ich lebe in NRW und nicht in Bayern.


----------



## Duvar (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich lebe in NRW und nicht in Bayern.



Hier ich hatte meinen post editiert, denk nicht das du in NRW davor verschont bleibst:



Duvar schrieb:


> Mach mal die Augen auf: Neues Polizeigesetz in Bayern: Massive Befugnis-Erweiterung fur Beamte
> Google halt mal selber... Und willst du noch immer in DE leben?
> Bayern: Landtag verabschiedet Polizeiaufgabengesetz | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> ...



Sry wenn ich deine rosa rote heile Welt auf den Boden der Tatsachen geholt habe. Glashaus und so ne?
Jeder sollte auf die Barrikaden gehen, aber man bekommt kaum was mit davon, auch kein Thread darüber hier im Forum.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Mach mal die Augen auf: Neues Polizeigesetz in Bayern: Massive Befugnis-Erweiterung fur Beamte
> Google halt mal selber... Und willst du noch immer in DE leben?
> Bayern: Landtag verabschiedet Polizeiaufgabengesetz | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> ...



Na was gefunden woran du dich aufgeilen kannst, obwohl wie schon gesagt Bayern nicht ganz Deutschland ist, sonder ein Bundesland?

Zudem:

Polizeiaufgabengesetz: Bayern-SPD klagt gegen Polizeigesetz | ZEIT ONLINE

Es wird recht wahrscheinlich sowieso vom Verfassungsgericht einkassiert werden.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Sry wenn ich deine rosa rote heile Welt auf den Boden der Tatsachen geholt habe. Glashaus und so ne?


Ob sich das in NRW durchsetzen wird ist fraglich.


----------



## Duvar (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ist ja nicht nur Bayern und ich geile mich nicht daran auf, wenn es die Terrorangriffe etc wirklich vereitelt, sollen die es machen, sollen Online alles durchsuchen etc.
Sehe da nur die Gefahr, dass unschuldige einfach mal so 3 Monate aus dem Verkehr gezogen werden bzw diese Macht missbraucht wird.
Night versucht das lustigerweise klein zu reden, good job bro 
Verdammte Doppelmoral!

Und wie gesagt, stellt euch mal vor was hier abgehen würde wenn 40k+ Leute hier seit Jahrzehnten weggebombt werden würden, so wie es in der Türkei der Fall ist...


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Sicher muß man hier in Deutschland auch aufpassen was gemacht wird aber das mit den Zuständen in der Türkei zu vergleichen ist abwegig. Das ist da nochmal eine ganz andere Dimension.


----------



## Duvar (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Deswegen sollte man nicht mit zweierlei Maß messen, anstatt mal die Eier zu haben und das hier klipp und klar zu kritisieren, versucht der das klein zu reden, bin aber nix anderes gewohnt von dem und einigen anderen hier.
Pöhse pöhse Türkei, aber hier wird alles mit der rosa roten Brille betrachtet, ist ja Friede Freude Eierkuchen hier.
Er wäre der erste, der nach deutlich brutaleren Gesetzen schreien würde, wenn in DE das abgehen würde, was seit Jahrzehnten in der Türkei abgeht...


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Aber das Erdogan sich zum Diktator macht siehst du doch auch, oder?
Und das alle Kritiker mundtot gemacht werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht nur Bayern und ich geile mich nicht daran auf, wenn es die Terrorangriffe etc wirklich vereitelt, sollen die es machen, sollen Online alles durchsuchen etc.
> Sehe da nur die Gefahr, dass unschuldige einfach mal so 3 Monate aus dem  Verkehr gezogen werden bzw diese Macht missbraucht wird.
> ...
> Verdammte Doppelmoral!



Es vereitelt garnichts, es ist nur Tür und Tor für mehr Wilkür und Fehler.
Aber ein "gutes" hätte es ja wenn es dich erwischt, wäre hier mal min. 3 Monate Ruhe vor deinem shizophrenen Gelaber.

Das wäre jetzt Doppelmoral... 



Duvar schrieb:


> Night versucht das lustigerweise klein zu reden, good job bro



Darfst dein bro gerne stecken lassen, kann ich drauf verzichten.

Ich rede garnichts klein, ich diferenziere es nur, etwas das du scheinbar nicht in der Lage bist zu tun. Viele Bayern sind mit dem Unsinn der letzten Amtsperiode der CSU selber inzwischen äußerst unzufrieden. Entsprechend wird die CSU ihre Quittung auch bei der nächsten Landtagswahl bekommen und wenn es keine andere Regierung dann korrigieren wird wird es spätestens das Verfassungsgericht machen, weil hier die Demokratie und Gewaltenteilung noch funktioniert.

Davon ab können Medien hier auch noch kritisch über solche Entscheidungen der CSU berichten, in der Türkei wären sie schon als Terroristen, oder Gülisten weggesperrt worden.

Du kannst dir da noch soviel innerlich in dein verkümmertes Fäustchen lachen und was vom Tatsachenboden labatieren, von türkischen Verhältnissen ist Deutschland noch ein ganzes Ende entfernt.



Duvar schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt, stellt euch mal vor was hier abgehen würde wenn 40k+ Leute hier seit Jahrzehnten weggebombt werden würden, so wie es in der Türkei der Fall ist...



Ach ja eine Tüte Mitleid für die armen Türken die die Kurden seit Jahrzehnten wie Menschen dritter Klasse behandeln, weil die mehr Autonomie möchten, mir kommen die Trännen, nicht. 
Man erntet halt was man sät.


----------



## Duvar (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Natürlich soll das auch kritisiert werden, wird es ja auch und das nicht zu knapp.
Die USA hat soweit ich weiß dasselbe oder ein sehr ähnliches System. 
Auch Erdogan wird man die Unterstützung entziehen wenn er komplett entgleist. 
Ich bekomme das auch nur teilweise mit, aber die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung ist zufrieden damit wie er das Land lenkt plus wir bekommen hier nur einen Teil der Medaille zu Gesicht. Was da wirklich abgeht genau, weiß auch ich nicht. Jeder sagt was anderes, der eine sieht das so und der andere komplett anders. Der hat halt dem Land zu Aufschwung verholfen, den Leuten geht es besser als wie vor 30 Jahren. Wenn das Volk zufrieden ist mit den Gesetzen dort, sollen die halt glücklich werden. Hier sagt man unschuldige werden weggesperrt, dort stehen die unter Terrorverdacht und kommen ja auch frei wenn sie unschuldig sind, aber ich verstehe schon die Angst, wenn jemand so viel Macht hat. 
Kann nur hoffen, dass das alles gut geht da unten. War dort zuletzt 1996, hab also nix damit zu tun. Sehr sehr viele Deutsche waren weitaus öfter wie ich in der Türkei. Bin glücklich in Deutschland mit meiner deutschen Frau und unserem Sohnemann. Mich regt nur diese einseitige Kritik bzw Berichterstattung auf plus wie Leute mit zweierlei Maß messen.
Bin vermutlich deutscher als die Mehrheit der deutschen hier 
Nichtsdestotrotz liebe ich auch meine Wurzeln, genauso wie ich meine Heimat Deutschland liebe.


Die Kurden wurden vor Erdogan wie Menschen Dritter Klasse behandelt. Er hat das Gott sei Dank korrigiert Bro. Ich lache mir nicht ins Fäustchen (verkümmertes). Muss nicht von dir auf andere schließen, nicht jeder ist so ein schlechter Mensch (mit Hass erfüllt), wie du.
Hab ehrlich gesagt echt Mitleid mit dir, hoffe du änderst dich mal irgendwann, würde dir gut tun. Hast vermutlich zu wenig Liebe bekommen in deinem Leben, oder schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Wie dem auch sei, jetzt darfst du mich weiter beleidigen und hier rumpoltern. Es macht mir nix aus, wenn es dir dadurch besser geht, lass es raus, alles wird gut meen Jung.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ich habe viele türkische Freunde. Bin mit ihnen aufgewachsen und zur Schule gegangen. Die haben auch geteilte Meinung zu der Lage in der Türkei und Erdogan.
Aber diejenigen die eine konservativere Einstellung haben, mit denen diskutiere ich nicht so gerne darüber und auch nicht über Religion. 
Da sie sich schnell auch mal angegriffen fühlen können und ich keinen Streit will.
Man merkt halt wer da lockerer ist und wer nicht.


----------



## Duvar (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Sry doppelpost wegen Smartphone und wurstfingern.


----------



## Duvar (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Gibt halt solche und solche. Ganz ehrlich, viele jugendlichen Türken kann ich auch nicht leiden. Hatten wohl eine schlechte Erziehung, wenn die sich hier aufführen als wären sie die Kings, sind aber zum Glück nicht alle so. Nur schert man gerne alle über einen Kamm. Gibt auch sehr viele nette, aber jeder kennt sicher diese kleinen möchtegern Kiddies die rumnerven und ******** bauen. Viele Türken sind auch genervt von denen, selbst die in der Türkei lebenden Türken sagen wie asozial sich da viele der Jugendlichen verhalten.
Bin ich kein Freund von. Deswegen wundert es mich auch nicht, warum Türken hier oft verhasst werden, siehe zB Night, vermute der hat schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, wünsche ihm aber dennoch alles gute. Vielleicht lernt er mal nette kennen, auch die konservativen können sehr nett sein.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Vielleicht lernt er mal nette kennen, auch die konservativen können sehr nett sein.


Das stimmt!


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber diejenigen die eine konservativere Einstellung haben, mit denen diskutiere ich nicht so gerne darüber und auch nicht über Religion.
> Da sie sich schnell auch mal angegriffen fühlen können und ich keinen Streit will.
> Man merkt halt wer da lockerer ist und wer nicht.



Naja, diskutieren sollte man schon mal dürfen 

Leider nimmt aber die Verblödung der Massen immer weiter zu,

ein Großhirn bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig Intelligenz,

man muss es auch mal nutzen


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Und die nächsten 18.000 Entlassungen von Staatsbeamten durch Erdogan, per Notstandsdekret, weil sie angeblich Verbindungen zu Terroristen haben sollen:

Turkei: Mehr als 18.000 Staatsbedienstete per Dekret entlassen | WEB.DE

Da fällt mir ein, hatte Erdogan nicht während der Wahl noch versprochen nach seinem Wahlsieg die Notstandsgesetze endlich aufheben zu wollen?
Naja, wer hat ernsthaft erwartet das er das auch wirklich tun würde.


----------



## micha34 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein, hatte Erdogan nicht während der Wahl noch versprochen nach seinem Wahlsieg die Notstandsgesetze endlich aufheben zu wollen?
> Naja, wer hat ernsthaft erwartet das er das auch wirklich tun würde.



Ein Datum nach der Wahl hat er aber sicher nicht genannt?Da kann er doch nochmal mit dem eisernen Besen ordentlich durchkehren.

Kritiker der Verhältnisse in der Türkei sitzen oft selbst im Glashaus und sämtliche bedenken werden an die Seite geschoben wenns den eigenen Zielen nutzt.

Die Grenze zwischen Diktatur und Demokratie sind eher fliessend mit einer grossen Grauzone.Darin hat sowohl Erdogan als auch Merkel,die EU und verblichene Funktionäre aus der DDR ihren Platz gefunden.

Ein Diktator der das Wohl des Volkes nicht aus dem Auge verliert ist mir mittlerweile lieber als ein demokratischer BK der gegen das eigene Volk arbeitet.


----------



## Duvar (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



micha34 schrieb:


> Die Grenze zwischen Diktatur und Demokratie sind eher fliessend mit einer grossen Grauzone.Darin hat sowohl Erdogan als auch Merkel,die EU und verblichene Funktionäre aus der DDR ihren Platz gefunden.
> 
> Ein Diktator der das Wohl des Volkes nicht aus dem Auge verliert ist mir mittlerweile lieber als ein demokratischer BK der gegen das eigene Volk arbeitet.



Das ist wohl wahr. 

Ich frag mich nur, wie die auf eine solch große Zahl kommen bei den Entlassungen. Die müssen  doch was in der Hand haben gegen die...


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur, wie die auf eine solch große Zahl kommen bei den Entlassungen. Die müssen  doch was in der Hand haben gegen die...


Für mich sieht das eher nach Willkür aus.


----------



## Duvar (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Was hat er davon das x beliebige Leute entlassen werden wie zb Lehrer? Wie können die ihn gefährden?


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Alles was in irgendeiner Weise kritisch oder "nicht loyal" erscheint wird entfernt.


----------



## Duvar (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Alles was in irgendeiner Weise kritisch oder "nicht loyal" erscheint wird entfernt.



Dann müsste er jedoch rund 25 Millionen Akp Gegner verhaften lassen. Irgendetwas müssen die doch in der Hand haben. Vor allem warum zB Lehrer?


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Vor allem warum zB Lehrer?


Lehrer sind meistens hoch gebildet und demnach gefährlicher für ihn.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Dann müsste er jedoch rund 25 Millionen Akp Gegner verhaften lassen. Irgendetwas müssen die doch in der Hand haben. Vor allem warum zB Lehrer?



Intellektuelle sind immer problematisch, wenn man ein Regime verankern will. Da passt es nicht, wenn da noch Freigeister sind, die dazu noch in einer Position sind, um was ausrichten zu können.
Also entfernt man sie.
Dazu ist Erdogan vermutlich eh paranoid. Dazu ist er noch Selbstdarsteller. Da kommt eine Menge zusammen.
Sowieso komisch, dass in der Türkei seit 2 Jahren der Ausnahmezustand gilt. Normaler Weise hält man da keine Wahlen ab.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sowieso komisch, dass in der Türkei seit 2 Jahren der Ausnahmezustand gilt. Normaler Weise hält man da keine Wahlen ab.



Natürlich hälst du da Wahlen ab, wenn du einen weitestgehend autokratischen Staatsaparat installieren willst.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Natürlich hälst du da Wahlen ab, wenn du einen weitestgehend autokratischen Staatsaparat installieren willst.



Schon klar. 
Aber darf man überhaupt Wahlen abhalten, wenn der Ausnahmezustand gilt? Was sagt die Verfassung dazu?


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Turkei: Wie Erdogan die Investoren verunsichert
Mein Beileid an die, die das ertragen müssen.


----------



## micha34 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> Turkei: Wie Erdogan die Investoren verunsichert
> Mein Beileid an die, die das ertragen müssen.



Die armen Investoren?

Zinsen passen eh nicht zu einem islamistischen Staat den Erdogan installieren möchte.
Eigentlich sollte Erdogan mal überlegen eine gewisse Industrialisierung zu etablieren.
Da tut sich ja auch nur wenig.

Eine Öffnung Richtung EU der Türkei hat man ja immer abgeschmettert,also geht Erdogan in Richtung Islamisten.
Ja und irgendwann marschiert der Ami ins Land und sorgt für Chaos,mit freundlicher Unterstützung der westlichen Alliierten.
So sähe dann der übliche Ablauf wohl aus.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



micha34 schrieb:


> Die armen Investoren?
> 
> Zinsen passen eh nicht zu einem islamistischen Staat den Erdogan installieren möchte.
> Eigentlich sollte Erdogan mal überlegen eine gewisse Industrialisierung zu etablieren.
> ...



Hast du den Artikel gelesen?


----------



## micha34 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Sicher habe ich den Artikel gelesen.
Schwierige Zeiten für die Wirtschaft der Türkei.

Nichts neues also für ein Land was sich wohl hauptsächlich in der Tourismusbranche verdient.

Erdogans Vorgänger haben auch nichts gebracht für ihr Land,evtl noch Atatürk.

Die Türkei dümpelt so auf einem Level vor sich hin.
Die deutschen Arbeitgeber hatten mit dem Anwerbeabkommen aus den 60ern und der Arbeitsleistung der Türken wohl recht gehabt.
Aus der Erfahrung mit den Italienern wollte erst recht keiner die Türken,weil die wohl noch "Fleissiger" waren.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



micha34 schrieb:


> Erdogans Vorgänger haben auch nichts gebracht für ihr Land,evtl noch Atatürk. Die Türkei dümpelt so auf einem Level vor sich hin.


Die Wirtschaft unter Erdogan hatte ja die ersten Jahre zugenommen. Deswegen hatten ihn auch soviele gewählt.




> Die deutschen Arbeitgeber hatten mit dem Anwerbeabkommen aus den 60ern und der Arbeitsleistung der Türken wohl recht gehabt.
> Aus der Erfahrung mit den Italienern wollte erst recht keiner die Türken,weil die wohl noch "Fleissiger" waren.


Mit solchen Aussagen wäre ich sehr vorsichtig!


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Mir wäre neu, dass die Arbeitskraft der Türken im großen Stil bemängelt wurde.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Damit diffamiert man ganze Generationen von Türken welche dieses Land mit aufgebaut haben. Ich kenne sehr viele Türken die fleissig sind. Sowas mag ich gar nicht. Und die Arbeitsleistung hat auch mit der Lage in der Türkei nichts zu tun.


----------



## Amon (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Deutschland hat also 20 Jahre in Trümmern gelegen bis die Türken kamen und es wieder aifgebaut haben? Glaubst du dieses Märchen echt?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Amon schrieb:


> Deutschland hat also 20 Jahre in Trümmern gelegen bis die Türken kamen und es wieder aifgebaut haben? Glaubst du dieses Märchen echt?


Selbst wenn sie nicht direkt Deutschland nach dem Krieg mit aufgebaut haben, war ja ein Bedarf an Gastarbeitern da.
Türken hier als faul darzustellen ist eine Frechheit!


----------



## micha34 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Wir hatten davor Spanier,Griechen , Italiener und 61 eben die Türken.Sozusagen die Notnägel der deutschen Wirtschaft.
Ursprünglich als 2 jähriges Rotationsprinzip vorgesehen,stellte sich heraus,das ein Anlernen der hauptsächlich ungelernten Arbeiter schwierig war und man schaffte 64 dieses Rotationsprinzip ab.
Als Schmidt dann 1973?? Bundeskanzler wurde und sich mit der Materie befasste,schlug er auch gleich die Hände überm Kopf zusammen und tätigte seine bekannten Ergebnisse und Beurteilung der Situation.Kurzfassung=ein Schuss im Ofen.
Wider besseren Wissen und gegen die Vernunft hat man auf dem Gebiet eine Politik vollzogen die der AfD mittlerweile ein beachtliches Wählerpotential beschert.

Wirtschaftlich bringen die Türken die Türkei nicht voran aber evtl schafft man es mit Erdogans Hilfe aus der Türkei eine eingeschworene Betbruderschaft zu machen.
Da brauchts auch dann wenig Ausbildung und Sachverstand.Das verschafft den Türken wenigstens eine gewisse Identität und ein vermeintliches Erfolgserlebnis.
Auch wenn es diverse Staaten ganz anders  sehen und Erdogan verfluchen und Denunzieren.

Nachtrag:
Weil die Türken immer so fFeissig,Strebsam und Intelligent waren,ist die Türkei heute eine führende Industrienation.Die ganz selbstverständlich nebenher auch Deutschland nach dem Krieg aufgebaut haben und womöglich noch zum Mond geflogen sind.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



micha34 schrieb:


> Als Schmidt dann 1973?? Bundeskanzler wurde und sich mit der Materie befasste,schlug er auch gleich die Hände überm Kopf zusammen und tätigte seine bekannten Ergebnisse und Beurteilung der Situation.


Schmidt hat das damit begründet, dass er das Gehaltsniveau nicht weiter drücken wollte und, dass Türken und Deutsche nicht so gut miteinander können weil beide Seiten nicht wollen.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



micha34 schrieb:


> Sicher habe ich den Artikel gelesen.
> Schwierige Zeiten für die Wirtschaft der Türkei.
> 
> Nichts neues also für ein Land was sich wohl hauptsächlich in der Tourismusbranche verdient.
> ...



Und wens der Wirtschaft schlecht geht,dann erst Recht den Menschen die dort leben. Sie haben sich die Inflation gewählt/wennigstens die die Erdogan gewählt haben.
Die Türkei ist auf Ausländisches Geld stärker angewiesen weil sie wenige Finanzreseven hat. Wie willst du da ein Land schnell vorran bringen?

Was das Gastarbeiter Thema angeht: Die Türkische Regierung hat es der Deutschen aufgezwungen und die hat es mit sich machen lassen.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Dennoch ist es nicht richtig türkischer Arbeiter als faul zu bezeichnen. Die haben schmutzige und harte Arbeit für Geld gemacht für das kein Deutscher arbeiten wollte.
Und nochmal: die heutige Lage in der Türkei hat weder mit mangelnder Intelligenz noch mit niedriger Arbeitsleistung zu tun! Das ist schon alles komplizierter.
Solche Äußerungen gehen in Richtung Rassismus und sollte man hier nicht tolerieren!
Kritik an Erdogan finde ich ok, aber eine ganzes Volk hier in den Dreck zu ziehen geht eindeutig zu weit.


----------



## micha34 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Die Leistung eines Landes unter Zuhilfenahme der eigenen Bevölkerung zu beurteilen ist schon Rassismus?
Kein Problem,dann bin ich halt Rassist.
2017 wurde die letzte Arbeitslosenquote in Deutschland von türkischen Migranten erhoben und die lag im Landesdurchschnitt der Türkei!

Die heutige Lage in der Türkei ist folgende:
Erdogan will den islamischen Staat und der Großteil der Bevölkerung will Erdogan.
Ebenso der Großteil der in Deutschland lebenden Türken.
Das ist Selbstfindung bildungsferner Schichten die ein Großteil der Bevölkerungsgruppe stellt.
Nun sind islamistische Staaten nicht gerade wegen hohe Ausbildungsstandards bekannt und der Kreislauf geht weiter.

Ein kleiner Prozentsatz ist auch in dieser Gesellschaft nach üblichen Maßstab als Leistungsfähig zu bezeichnen.Da gibt es dann auch selten Integrationsprobleme.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



micha34 schrieb:


> Die Leistung eines Landes unter Zuhilfenahme der eigenen Bevölkerung zu beurteilen ist schon Rassismus?
> Kein Problem,dann bin ich halt Rassist.
> 2017 wurde die letzte Arbeitslosenquote in Deutschland von türkischen Migranten erhoben und die lag im Landesdurchschnitt der Türkei!
> 
> ...




1 400 000 stimmberechtigten, haben um die 400 000 für ihm gewählt ,das soll ein Großteil sein ? 

In Deutschland waren nur 49 Prozent wählen und weltweit Durchschnitt 47 Prozent.


----------



## Verminaard (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

49% bzw. 47% zuviel.
Vor allem von Leuten die nicht dort sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> 1 400 000 stimmberechtigten, haben um die 400 000 für ihm gewählt ,das soll ein Großteil sein ?
> 
> In Deutschland waren nur 49 Prozent wählen und weltweit Durchschnitt 47 Prozent.



Deutschturkische Wahler: Zwei Drittel der Stimmen fur Erdogan | tagesschau.de

Aber von denen, die wählen waren, war es die Mehrheit. Und die lehnen halt unsere Demokratie ab und sind deshalb ein Problem.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



micha34 schrieb:


> Die Leistung eines Landes unter Zuhilfenahme der eigenen Bevölkerung zu beurteilen ist schon Rassismus?
> Kein Problem,dann bin ich halt Rassist.


Ja deine Äußerungen sind rassistisch. 



> Das ist Selbstfindung bildungsferner Schichten die ein Großteil der Bevölkerungsgruppe stellt.
> Nun sind islamistische Staaten nicht gerade wegen hohe Ausbildungsstandards bekannt und der Kreislauf geht weiter.


Wieder eine Diffamierung.




> Ein kleiner Prozentsatz ist auch in dieser Gesellschaft nach üblichen Maßstab als Leistungsfähig zu bezeichnen.


Aha. Und der Großteil der hier lebenden Türken ist also faul?

Ich hoffe das hier bald mal ein Mod einschreitet.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Naja wen man "Großteil der Bevölkerung in Deutschland schreibt", zeugt schon verallgemeinerung, aber das kennt man ja gut,die Details auslassen.

Sollte man schon in Rande  erwähnen
.

Und am besten finde ich das ihr  auf meinem Post reagiert ,aber von den einem nicht, der vorhin schrieb , alle Türken wären faul usw.


----------



## Verminaard (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Weil ich nicht bei jeder beschissenen Aussage schuldbewusst und ueberefrig erwaehnen muss das ich mich davon distanziere.
Wollen wir mal den Bogen in eine andere Richtung spannen?
Bevor hier jemand mit Whataboutismus anfaengt: nein einfach nein, nur ein aufzeigen einer behinderten Doppelmoral:
Wo waren die ach so friedliebenden Moslems die sich staendig und permanent von Anschlaegen im Namen Allah's von Terroristen distanziert haben?!


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ist auch eine Frage des anstands. Dann klappt auch mit einem guten Diskussion 

So grinsebacken die nur zugucken brauche ich nicht, habe ich  schon auf der Arbeit.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*

Wieder mal was neues gelernt, es ist "rechte Propaganda" wenn die Presse einen Mesut Özil für seine Fotos mit einem Despoten wie Erdogan kritisiert... 



> Mesut Özil  hat im zweiten Teil einer Erklärung zu den umstrittenen Erdogan-Fotos  deutsche Medien und einen Sponsor der Fußball-Nationalmannschaft für ihr  Verhalten scharf angegriffen. Zuvor hatte er bereits erstmals  öffentlich sein Verhalten in der Erdogan-Affäre gerechtfertigt.Der  29-Jährige warf "bestimmten deutschen Zeitungen" am Sonntag rechte  Propaganda vor, "um ihre politischen Interessen voranzutreiben". Er sei  enttäuscht über die "Doppelmoral" in der Berichterstattung über seine  Fotos mit dem türkischen Präsidenten Recep Tayyip Erdogan.
> 
> 
> 
> Mesut OEzil greift Medien und Sponsoren-Partner in Erdogan-Affaere an | WEB.DE


----------



## Leob12 (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wieder mal was neues gelernt, es ist "rechte Propaganda" wenn die Presse einen Mesut Özil für seine Fotos mit einem Despoten wie Erdogan kritisiert...


Es ist jedenfalls BS das WM-Aus damit erklären zu wollen...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## micha34 (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja deine Äußerungen sind rassistisch.
> 
> 
> Wieder eine Diffamierung.
> ...





Schnickschnack,Genosse.
Die Art Diskussion zieht bei mir nicht,da bringt auch das Geheul nach Mods nicht weiter.Realitätsverweigerung!

Du kannst es meinetwegen als Faul bezeichnen aber wenn ich wenig Leistungsfähig  und im Kontext noch den Bildungstandard anspreche,dann kommt Leistungsfähigkeit 
ebenso vom Ausbildungsstand.
Aber du hast Recht,das schliesst Faulheit auch nicht aus.

Der radikale Islamismus geht mit mangelnder Bildung daher.das ist Fakt.

Das Özil sich mit Erdogan Ablichten lässt,darin kann ich überhaupt kein Problem erkennen.
Viele lichten sich gerne mit Prominenten ab und das ist Erdogan.
Allerdings hätte man Özil durchaus anhalten sollen,doch mal einen Beruf zu erlernen,denn seine Zukunft vom Fußball abhängig zu machen hätte leicht in die Hose gehen können.
Wäre daraus nämlich nichts geworden,wäre er aus der bildungsfernen Schicht ebenso wenig Leistungsfähig.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Tja, nur haben Prominente - und insbesondere Profi-Fußballer - eine Vorbildfunktion, insbesondere gegenüber dem jungen Volk.
Und das vergessen die immer wieder besonders gerne. Wie etwa beim Ablichten mit einschlägigen Despoten oder beim Fahren ohne Führerschein.^^

Ach ja: Neben Özil und Gündogan wurde auch Emre Can gefragt. Und der hat bewusst abgelehnt. So doof ist also doch nicht jeder.


----------



## micha34 (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Fahren ohne Fahrerlaubnis ist eine  Straftat.
Aber wenn Özil eine Vorbildfunktion hätte,worin auch immer das Vorbild liegen soll und unsere Politiker mit den sogenannten Despoten gerne Geschäfte machen
dann läuft ohnehin was verkehrt mit den Vorbildfunktionen dessen Definition  gerne eine bestimmte politische Meinungsriege bestimmen möchte und selbst ihre eigenen Maßstäbe nicht einhält.

Demnach hat ein Feuerwehrmann oder Rettungssanitäter mehr Vorbildfunktion als alle Fußballer und Politiker zusammen.
Das Glashaus und die Steine.

Özil hat sich übrigens auch schon mit Merkel Fotografieren lassen.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Fußballer lassen sich gerne mit alles und jedem fotografieren, wenn's sein muss, politisch haben die sowieso entweder einen Bildungsstand von 0,0 oder werden von Beratern und Verbänden grundsätzlich dazu angehalten, sich politisch nicht zu äußern und wenn, dann nur meinungskonform mit der etablierten Tonalität.

Und natürlich haben Fußballer eine Vorbildfunktion, jeder junge Fan schaut zu ihnen auf. 
Hattest du in deiner Kindheit etwa keine Idole?


----------



## Amon (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Das einzige was men dem Marktwert-Nationalspieler Özil vorwerfen kann ist, dass er sich nicht direkt nach dem Bekanntwerden der Geschichte geäußert hat. Er hätte einfach sagen sollen: Ja, ich wollte meinen Respekt vor dem höchsten Amt meines Heimatlandes zum Ausdruck bringen, habe aber nicht bedacht welche Reaktionen das in Deutschland hervorrufen könnte. Ich denke damit wäre die Nummer ganz schnell durch gewesen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## micha34 (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und natürlich haben Fußballer eine Vorbildfunktion, jeder junge Fan schaut zu ihnen auf.
> Hattest du in deiner Kindheit etwa keine Idole?



BÄTMÄÄÄNNNN.


Zum Özil,mal ganz ehrlich,den nehm ich in Schutz.

Erdogan war ja grundsätzlich ein ehrenhafter,staatstragender Mann und Merkel hat ihn gerne besucht und die Hand geschüttelt als er noch alles marionettenhaft abnickte.

Als er nicht mehr bedingungslos mitspielte,wurde er über Nacht zum bösen Dispoten.Das selbe Spiel wie seinerzeit beim Honecker.
Als er schwach wurde,traten ihm seine guten westlichen Freunde  in den Rücken.
Aber so verhält man sich scheinbar in solchen Kreisen.
Da soll mir jetzt keiner daher kommen und behaupten das sowas richtig ist oder den Özil dafür verteufeln.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Wie Özil auch sagte, wenn er die Einladung abgelehnt hätte, wäre es ein Verrat seiner Identität gewesen.

Erdogan litt schon immer unter Größenwahn. Vielleicht ist er für die Türkei ein geringeres Übel als es die EU wäre. Das weiß ich nicht. Dennoch sollte man sich die Rhetorik und seine Reden einfach einmal anhören und anschauen. Wer da keine Parallelen zu jemandem erkennt, der großes Leid über ganz Europa brachte, trägt Scheuklappen.
Die innenpolitischen Entwicklungen weisen ebenso große Ähnlichkeiten auf.

Gerät anscheinend zu schnell in Vergessenheit:
Tuerkei: Recep Tayyip Erdogan traeumt vom Osmanischen Reich - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Wie Özil auch sagte, wenn er die Einladung abgelehnt hätte, wäre es ein Verrat seiner Identität gewesen.



Was das bitte für eine hirnrissige Logik?
Wäre es demnach auch Verrat an der eigenen Identität gewesen hätte ein in den USA lebender Fussballer mit deutschen Wurzeln 1934 eine Einladung von Adolf Hitler abgelehnt, oder ein Spieler mit russischen Wurzeln die von Joseph Stalin, oder ein Fussballer mit chinesischen Wurzeln die von Mao, oder ein Iraker die von Saddam Hussein?

Ich sehe da absolut keinen Verrat an der eigenen Identität, wenn man so einer Einladung nicht nachkommt, nur weil es das höchste Amt des Landes ist heißt es schließlich nicht das man der Einladung eines Despoten nachkommen müsste, um sich mit dem Land zu identifizieren zu können / dürfen.
Ehr im Gegenteil, es ist Verrat an den eigenen "freiheitlichen" Werten, die man ja angeblich so sehr schätzt, wenn man der Einladung eines solchen Despoten auch noch nachkommt.

Jeder Mensch mit etwas Verstand und Anstand in der Türkei würde es wohl mehr als verstehen können wenn man da so eine Einladung ausschlägt.

*edit*
Kleine Ergänzung.
Es ist auch schon hart lächerlich von Özil da jetzt auf die Diskriminerungs- und Rassismusdrüse zu drücken, schließlich musste und muss sich ein Gerhard Schröder genauso, nicht weniger harte, Kritik für seine Aktionen und persöhnlichen Entscheidungen gefallen lassen und der ist nun kein Migrant mit türkischen Wurzeln.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Wenngleich das Krisenmanagement beim DFB teils katastrophal war und die Teilnahme an einem Turnier, das in einem von einem Despoten regierten Land stattfindet, arg nach Doppelmoral riecht - Özil ist weitestgehend selber schuld an seiner persönlich Misere.

Die Kritik, sich mit einem diktatorischem Staatspräsidenten, der in etwa wo viel auf Menschenrechte gibt, wie Özil auf das Bälleerobern, ablichten zu lassen einfach als islamophob und rassistisch abzutun, zeigt in was für einer Blase die meisten Fußball-Profis eigentlich leben.
Von den festgehaltenen Journalisten in der Türkei scheinen weder er noch Gündogan was gehört zu haben. Ebensowenig der Wandel der Türkei unter Erdogan zu einem durch und durch autoritär regiertem Staat.
Dabei hätten Özil und Gündogan doch durchaus Werbung für den Islam und türkischstämmige Staatsbürger machen können und zwar in dem sie sich genau davon distanziert hätten, wie Emre Can.
Aber da die heutige Generation verwöhnter Fußball-Profis durchgehend auf Berater angewiesen ist und darüber hinaus teilweise erschreckend wenig Wissen über aktuelle, weltpolitische Vorgänge besitzen, definieren die beiden die Zuneigung zu der Türkei über dessen autoritären Präsidenten. 
Das wäre in etwa so, wenn sie bewusst ins eigene Tor schießen würden und es gar nicht mal merken.

Bei Özil ist das aber eine Charakterschwäche. Die Fehler liegen immer bei anderen. 
Als man ihm das als Spieler in Madrid vorgehalten hat, ist er nach London geflohen. Und jetzt schmeißt er beim DFB hin.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was das bitte für eine hirnrissige Logik?
> Wäre es demnach auch Verrat an der eigenen Identität gewesen hätte ein in den USA lebender Fussballer mit deutschen Wurzeln 1934 eine Einladung von Adolf Hitler abgelehnt, oder ein Spieler mit russischen Wurzeln die von Joseph Stalin, oder ein Fussballer mit chinesischen Wurzeln die von Mao, oder ein Iraker die von Saddam Hussein?


Was du da als weißer, europäischer, nachkriegsgeprägter Mensch siehst, ist etwas vollkommen anderes.
Diese Gedanken haben diese Menschen meistens nicht, weil sie ein vollkommen anderes Verhältnis zu ihrer Heimat haben und Zusammenhalt als Kollektiv wesentlich wichtiger als das subjektive Freiheitsempfinden ist, so hirnrissig das für dich auch klingen mag.
Du scheinst nicht viel Umgang mit Türken zu haben, denn sonst würdest du diese Frage nicht stellen.


----------



## Amon (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Die Türken und Erdogan ist hier in Deutschland ein riesen Minenfeld, das kann ganz schnell hoch gehen. Ich habe genug Umgang mit Türken von denen viele pro Erdogan sind aber auch viele gegen ihn. Die sind sich selbst untereinander nicht grün. Erdogan hat genau wie Merkel und Trump ein ganzes Volk gespalten.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Amon schrieb:


> Die Türken und Erdogan ist hier in Deutschland ein riesen Minenfeld, das kann ganz schnell hoch gehen. Ich habe genug Umgang mit Türken von denen viele pro Erdogan sind aber auch viele gegen ihn. Die sind sich selbst untereinander nicht grün. Erdogan hat genau wie Merkel und Trump ein ganzes Volk gespalten.


Der Unterschied ist, dass die Türken im Zweifelsfall zusammenhalten, Erdogan hin oder her. Das kann man von Deutschen und den Amis nicht behaupten. Die machen sich lieber gegenseitig fertig. Erdogan kann das Volk gar nicht so spalten, wie es deutsche und amerikanische Politiker seit Jahrzehnten tun. Das ist unmöglich.

Komisch, wann immer man über Politik spricht, landet man wieder bei "Divide et impera", unabhängig von der Ausrichtung der Parteien oder Staatschefs. 
Was sich bewährt hat...


----------



## Adi1 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist, dass die Türken im Zweifelsfall zusammenhalten, Erdogan hin oder her. Das kann man von Deutschen und den Amis nicht behaupten. Die machen sich lieber gegenseitig fertig. Erdogan kann das Volk gar nicht so spalten, wie es deutsche und amerikanische Politiker seit Jahrzehnten tun. Das ist unmöglich.



Das Problem ist ja gar nicht die Spaltung unter den Türken,

sondern wo das ausgetragen wird 

Man beobachte mal das Kurdenproblem

Wenn ich in der Türkei als Oppositioneller nach Deutschland abtauche,

dann sollte man hier auch mal die Füße etwas stiller halten 

Ansonsten gilt, Knarre in die Hand nehmen, Hartz IV streichen

und abschieben


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja gar nicht die Spaltung unter den Türken,
> 
> sondern wo das ausgetragen wird
> 
> ...


Wenn der Deutsche sich von aller Welt auf der Nase rumtanzen lässt, ist es seine eigene Schuld. Theoretisch stimmt ja, was du sagst.

Ich bin übrigens auch auf Kurdendemos anzutreffen.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Theoretisch stimmt ja, was du sagst.



Nicht nur theoretisch,

ich kann auch abpfeifen aus meinem Land,

und reiße dann in Sicherheit meine Klappe auf 

Wo bleibt denn eigentlich das Rückgrat,

der Zusammenhalt?

Schon mal darüber nachgedacht?

Was passiert denn eigentlich mit unseren Freunden in der Türkei,
welche nicht ihr Land verlassen können?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nicht nur theoretisch,
> 
> ich kann auch abpfeifen aus meinem Land,
> 
> ...


Sagst du nun aus dieser Perspektive. Frag mal Erdogan, wozu die Türken in Deutschland sind. Die gelten wohl kaum als Verräter.



> Einen jungen Mann, der alles für die deutsche Nationalmannschaft gegeben hat, wegen seines religiösen Glaubens so rassistisch zu behandeln, ist inakzeptabel.


Erdogans letzte Äußerung. Ich frage mich, ist das reinster Populismus oder ist Erdogan wirklich so dumm? In Sachen Rhetorik war sein Schnäuzer tragendes, diktatorisches Vorbild etwas fortgeschrittener.


----------



## Amon (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Der Herr Mesut Ö. hat doch alles richtig gemacht. Die Rassismus Keule gezückt, dazu dann noch das übliche "Ich bin Moslem also bin ich Opfer mimimi" und schon springt die deutsche Medienlandschaft und Politik über das Stöckchen das man ihr hin hält.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ich meine, wenn man sich mal anschaut, wie diskriminierend Verwaltung, Gesellschaft und Gesetze in der Türkei gegenüber Christen auftreten, ist das schon lustig.

Da schreit in der EU allerdings niemand auf, wieso auch? Gibt halt gute und böse Minderheiten. Grundsätzlich ist alles böse, was heimisch ist.


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Amon schrieb:


> Der Herr Mesut Ö. hat doch alles richtig gemacht. Die Rassismus Keule gezückt, dazu dann noch das übliche "Ich bin Moslem also bin ich Opfer mimimi" und schon springt die deutsche Medienlandschaft und Politik über das Stöckchen das man ihr hin hält.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Die Kommentare über ihn hast gelesen? Und das sich jeder auf ihn einschießt? Hätte er mal Bilder mit Putin gemacht. Das is ok.


----------



## micha34 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Özil hat ein peinliches Verhalten gezeigt,weil er sich mit Merkel Fotografieren ließ.

Merkel hat sich auch mit Erdogan ablichten lassen und eigentlich hat schon jeder mit jedem.Aber da habe ich kein Rumgeheule vernommen.

Ich weiss auch nicht,was an Özil deshalb besonderes dran wäre,in Gelsenkirchen haben wir tausende davon.
Ein "Özil" für jeden Politiker gewünschter Richtung.Dann braucht sich keiner mehr rumzuzanken weil Jeder einen hat.


----------



## Rattan (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Lasst sie doch zurück ins Mittelalter gehen. Die Gläubigen der monotheistischen Glaubensrichtungen waren schon immer die Dummen.  Und die lassen sich bekanntlich nicht belehren !!


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Danke, dass ich Dumm bin, so ganz Pauschal.


----------



## Leob12 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Rattan schrieb:


> Lasst sie doch zurück ins Mittelalter gehen. Die Gläubigen der monotheistischen Glaubensrichtungen waren schon immer die Dummen.  Und die lassen sich bekanntlich nicht belehren !!


Stimmt, die polytheistischen Glaubensrichtungen sind diejenigen mit der vorhandenen Hirnmasse. 
Und nein, ich fühle mich nicht beleidigt, ich mag nur keine dummen Posts, zumindest nicht solche. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rattan (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Danke, dass ich Dumm bin, so ganz Pauschal.



gern geschehen !!


----------



## Verminaard (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Mama sagt, dumm ist der, der Dummes tut.


----------



## Rattan (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Stimmt, die polytheistischen Glaubensrichtungen sind diejenigen mit der vorhandenen Hirnmasse.
> Und nein, ich fühle mich nicht beleidigt, ich mag nur keine dummen Posts, zumindest nicht solche.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk




Ich gehe sogar noch weiter und vergleiche Die Gläubigen mit Nazis. Beide Gruppen gehören endlich auf den Schutthaufen der Menschheit.


----------



## Rattan (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Mama sagt, dumm ist der, der Dummes tut.



Trifft doch auf die Gläubigen zu...


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Auch ein Atheist vertritt eine feste Überzeugung.
Nur Agnostiker können sich da zurück lehnen.


----------



## Leob12 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Rattan schrieb:


> Ich gehe sogar noch weiter und vergleiche Die Gläubigen mit Nazis. Beide Gruppen gehören endlich auf den Schutthaufen der Menschheit.


Und der Preis für den dümmsten Post geht an dieses Exemplar hier. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rattan (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Auch ein Atheist vertritt eine feste Überzeugung.
> Nur Agnostiker können sich da zurück lehnen.




Er bildet sich sein Weltbild aber nicht nur aus einem Buch !


----------



## Rattan (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Wieviele Tote gehen auf das Konto der drei monotheistischen Glaubensrichtungen ?

Und ihr glaubt daran und verteidigt so etwas. Unglaublich.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Rattan schrieb:


> Ich gehe sogar noch weiter und vergleiche Die Gläubigen mit Nazis. Beide Gruppen gehören endlich auf den Schutthaufen der Menschheit.


Vergib ihm, denn er weiß nicht, was er tut.

Dennoch finde ich das dreist. Wieso drohst du mir? Ich mag das nicht. Auf dass dir in deinem Leben auch mal Liebe widerfährt.


----------



## Poulton (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Danke, dass ich Dumm bin, so ganz Pauschal.


Ist die KSJ jetzt eine monotheistische Religion?


----------



## Rattan (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Vergib ihm, denn er weiß nicht, was er tut.
> 
> Dennoch finde ich das dreist. Wieso drohst du mir? Ich mag das nicht. Auf dass dir in deinem Leben auch mal Liebe widerfährt.



Ich habe kein Buch, welches mir sagt, was ich zu tun und zu lassen habe und in dem steht, töte die Anderen, wo immer du sie triffst. Aber ich bin jetzt der Böse...


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Rattan schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Buch, welches mir sagt, was ich zu tun und zu lassen habe und in dem steht, töte die Anderen, wo immer du sie triffst. Aber ich bin jetzt der Böse...


Kennst du einen einzigen Gläubigen persönlich?

In der Tora steht auch nicht, dass ich Ungläubige töten soll, wo ich sie treffe. 

Nun gut, das hier wird höchstwahrscheinlich nicht zielführend sein, da du lediglich pauschalisierend deinem Unmut freien Lauf lassen möchtest.

Ich wünsche einen schönen Abend und Schalom.


----------



## Rattan (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Du willst, dass man mich auf den Scheiterhaufen wirft, ohne mich zu kennen. Was unterscheidet dich von Hitler?



Das habe ich mit keinem Wort erwähnt. Ich habe nur gesagt, daß diese Weltanschauungen auf den Müllhaufen der Geschichte gehören.

Die Menschheit muß sich weiterentwickeln können und die Gläubigen stehen nur auf dem Bremspedal.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Verzeihung, habe es dann falsch interpretiert. Alles andere steht oben im edit.

Schalom.


----------



## Leob12 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Rattan schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Buch, welches mir sagt, was ich zu tun und zu lassen habe und in dem steht, töte die Anderen, wo immer du sie triffst. Aber ich bin jetzt der Böse...


Nein, du bist nicht böse, sondern einfach nur unwissend. Man möge dir deine jugendlichen Fehler verzeihen. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amon (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Religion ist das größte Gift für eine Gesellschaft.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rattan (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ja, ich habe ausreichend gläubige in meinem Leben kennengelernt. Hat mir nichts gebracht. Solche Ansichten bringen einen Menschen,  in seiner Entwicklung,  nicht weiter, sondern blockieren ihn, schränken ihn ein, fertigen Bilder vor, beschneiden die Freiheit und Kreativität. 

Nennt mir doch nur mal einen Vorteil, den die Menschheit durch die monotheistischen Glaubensrichtungen erlangt hat.  Dagegen rechne ich schon mal mehrere hunderte von Milionen Toten über 2 Jahrtausende, die im Namen Gottes(wie immer ihr den auch nennt) gestorben sind.


Und ich lass euch jetzt auch wieder in Ruhe, es führt zu nichts.


----------



## Poulton (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Rattan schrieb:


> Und ich lass euch jetzt auch wieder in Ruhe, es führt zu nichts.


Na Gott sei dank.


----------



## Leob12 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Rattan schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe ausreichend gläubige in meinem Leben kennengelernt. Hat mir nichts gebracht. Solche Ansichten bringen einen Menschen,  in seiner Entwicklung,  nicht weiter, sondern blockieren ihn, schränken ihn ein, fertigen Bilder vor, beschneiden die Freiheit und Kreativität.
> 
> Nennt mir doch nur mal einen Vorteil, den die Menschheit durch die monotheistischen Glaubensrichtungen erlangt hat.  Dagegen rechne ich schon mal mehrere hunderte von Milionen Toten über 2 Jahrtausende, die im Namen Gottes(wie immer ihr den auch nennt) gestorben sind.
> 
> ...


As-Salaam-Alaikum. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rattan (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Nein, du bist nicht böse, sondern einfach nur unwissend. Man möge dir deine jugendlichen Fehler verzeihen.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Dieses Salbungsvolle ist so widerlich...

Aber du weißt natürlich, weil du an das glaubst, was in einem (in Worten, in einem ) Buch steht.


----------



## Leob12 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Rattan schrieb:


> Dieses Salbungvolle ist so widerlich...
> 
> Aber du weißt natürlich, weil du an das glaubst, was in einem (in Worten, in einem ) Buch steht.


Von welchem Buch redest du jetzt? Präzisiere. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Rattan schrieb:


> Wieviele Tote gehen auf das Konto der drei monotheistischen Glaubensrichtungen ?
> 
> Und ihr glaubt daran und verteidigt so etwas. Unglaublich.





Amon schrieb:


> Religion ist das größte Gift für eine Gesellschaft.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Das kann man so sehen, aber im letzten Jahrhundert hat eine Ideologie die das Konzept Gott abgelehnt hat sehr sehr viele Menschen auf dem Gewissen und danach kommt eine Ideologie die auch nicht sehr Religiös war und mit der ersten ziemlich gut mitgehalten hat.


----------



## Rattan (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Wie jetzt ?

Das relativiert alle Schandtaten der Gläubigen, im Namen Gottes ?

Und die Ideologien, die du ansprichst, unterscheiden sich nur minimal von einer Religion.

Das ist alles eine Suppe, kommt alles aus einem Topf.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Soll doch jeder für sich selbst glauben woran er will, ab 18 ist er schließlich mündig genug das für sich selbst zu entscheiden. Ob die Person dann an die Wissenschaft, Gott, Satan, die Götter des Olymp, Feen, das Spagettimonster, Aliens, an Donald Trump, oder den Osterhasen glaubt ist mir persöhnlich zimlich egal. Ein Problem wurde / ist / wird es nur immer dann wenn Religion anfängt politisch zu werden, sich in weltliche wie private Angelegenheiten von Menschen und Staaten einzumischen, und ihre Anhänger meinen andere von ihren "esotherischen" Ansichten unbedingt überzeugen zu müssen und unmündige Menschen (Minderjährige / Kinder) irgendwelchen körperverstümmelnden Ritualen zu unterwerfen, sowie mit den eigenen Glaubensansichten indoktrinieren zu müssen um sich die nächste Generation an gläubigen Untergebenenen ranzuzüchten.

Dann führt das schnell zu Intoleranz, Diskriminierung, Unterdrückung und Gewalt, wofür die Geschichte nun wirklich mehr als genug belegbares Material liefert.

Man würde sich wünschen das endlich mal jemand den entsprechenden Mut aufbringen würde den weltlichen religösen Strömungen einen gesellschaftlichen Maulkorb zu verpassen, keine Zurschaustellung mehr nach außen, kein Zutritt und keine körperlichen Eingriffe unter 18 Jahren mehr.

Dem zusammenleben der Menschen wäre das sicherlich förderlicher.


----------



## Rattan (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Antwortet doch bitte mal darauf...


Nennt mir doch nur mal einen Vorteil, den die Menschheit durch die monotheistischen Glaubensrichtungen erlangt hat.


----------



## Leob12 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Rattan schrieb:


> Antwortet doch bitte mal darauf...
> 
> 
> Nennt mir doch nur mal einen Vorteil, den die Menschheit durch die monotheistischen Glaubensrichtungen erlangt hat.



Wieso fixierst du dich auf Monotheismus? 
Eine Religion kann Menschen Halt geben, Angst nehmen, Trost spenden. 

So ziemlich alles kann durch falsche Absichten negative Auswirkungen haben, das ist kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal von (monotheistischen) Religionen. 

Vermutlich wirst du das jetzt alles als Quatsch abtun. Alles andere wäre nämlich ein Eingeständnis deinerseits, und wäre absolut überraschend. 
Ich glaube selbst an keinen Gott, allerdings sehe ich es nicht als zielführend sich selbst auf ein Podest zu stellen und andere Personen pauschal zu verurteilen so wie du es machst. 
Du forderst Antworten, bezeichnest gleichzeitig deine "Diskussionsgegner" als dumm. Ist natürlich ganz schön raffiniert deine "Gegner" schon vorher zu diskreditieren, und nun wird kein Argument deinen Standpunkt verändern können, egal wie gut es auch ist. Schließlich kommt es doch von "dummen" Leuten, und du kannst doch keine Diskussion gegen "dumme" Leute verlieren. 
Hör auf mit deiner Langweilerei. 

Deine Frage "Welchen Vorteil hat die Menschheit durch X", ersetze X durch beliebige Dinge, und ich wette ich finde immer etwas Negatives daran. Immer. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Rattan schrieb:


> Wie jetzt ?
> 
> Das relativiert alle Schandtaten der Gläubigen, im Namen Gottes ?
> 
> ...


Minimal?
Die Nichtexitens eines Gottes, Himmelreich etc iat für dich minimal?
10 Joints am Tag sind für dich wohl auch minimal.


----------



## Rattan (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wieso fixierst du dich auf Monotheismus?


Weil es genau die sind, welche sich mir seit Jahrzehnten aufdrängen, und jede für sich einen absoluten Anspruch auf die Wahrheit und das Wissen erhebt.  Was ja schon mal nicht sein kann, sonst gäbe es ja nur eine Glaubensrichtung.


Leob12 schrieb:


> Eine Religion kann Menschen Halt geben, Angst nehmen, Trost spenden.


 Aber nur, wenn man sich ihr völlig ergibt.





Leob12 schrieb:


> Deine Frage "Welchen Vorteil hat die Menschheit durch X", ersetze X durch beliebige Dinge, und ich wette ich finde immer etwas Negatives daran. Immer.


Warum sollte ich das machen, wo ich doch wissen will, was für Vorteile entstanden sind. Das ist nämlich die Frage, auf die mir noch niemand eine ausreichend erschöpfende Antwort hat geben können.
Hör du auf mit deiner Langweilerei.


----------



## Rattan (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Minimal?
> Die Nichtexitens eines Gottes, Himmelreich etc iat für dich minimal?
> 10 Joints am Tag sind für dich wohl auch minimal.



Zeige mir den Gott und das Himmelreich und ich nehme alles zurück.

...und für dich sind 2 Flaschen Korn am Tag Normalität ?

Was soll dein letzter Satz ?


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Macht er, wenn du mal deinen Verstand benutzt. Das garantiere ich.


----------



## Rattan (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Jaja genau, jetzt bin ich schuld, das ich Gott nicht sehen kann und das noch niemand ihn gesehen hat.

...und du garantierst etwas, was du nicht garantieren kannst.


----------



## Rattan (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Antwortet doch bitte mal darauf...


Nennt mir doch nur mal einen Vorteil, den die Menschheit durch die monotheistischen Glaubensrichtungen erlangt hat.


Nur Einen !!!


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Merke:
Wenn ich etwas als Wahrheit verkaufen will muss ich es beweisen, wenn ich etwas als Möglichkeit verkaufe muss ich nur darauf achten, dass es nicht widerlegt werden kann.


----------



## Rattan (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*




...und schon kann man sich alles hindrehen, wie man will, oder es gerade passt. So machen sie es seit 2000 Jahren und glauben nebenbei auch noch, das die Anderen es nicht merken.


----------



## Verminaard (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Religion? Ist das nicht das Ding, wo Leute die gut reden koennen, sich auf Kosten von beeinflussbaren Menschen ein gutes Leben finanzieren lassen?
Das Druckmittel ist die Angst vorm Tod und leere Versprechungen.
Taugenixe, Scharlatane, Parasiten, etc. so sollte man Pfarrer, Imame, Shamanen und wie sie sich nicht selbst alle nennen, wirklich bezeichnen.

Aber das ist doch ein tolles Geschaeft. Gabs da nicht vor einiger Zeit so eine Geschichte von Pastor Shepherd Bushiri aus Malawi der sein drittes Privatflugzeug gekauft hat?

Wenn man sich das so anschaut, muss man davon ausgehen das ein großteil der Menschheit, egal wo auf dieser Welt, einfach dumm ist.
Wuerde mich nicht weiter kuemmern, ist deren Problem.
Dadurch das diese Menschen aber Anhaenger verschiedener Religionen bzw. Parteien sind, wird mein Leben dadurch auch beeinflusst.


----------



## Rattan (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Religion? Ist das nicht das Ding, wo Leute die gut reden koennen, sich auf Kosten von beeinflussbaren Menschen ein gutes Leben finanzieren lassen?
> Das Druckmittel ist die Angst vorm Tod und leere Versprechungen.
> Taugenixe, Scharlatane, Parasiten, etc. so sollte man Pfarrer, Imame, Shamanen und wie sie sich nicht selbst alle nennen, wirklich bezeichnen.
> 
> ...



Wenn sie ihren Glauben nur zu Hause, hinter verschlossenen Türen praktizieren würden, es wäre mir mehr als egal.  Aber sie drängen sich immer in den Vordergrund, versuchen zu missionieren, zu bevormunden, etc. und gehen dabei über Leichen...

...und werfen dann den Ungläubigen vor, einen Konflikt hervorgerufen zu haben.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Rattan schrieb:


> Zeige mir den Gott und das Himmelreich und ich nehme alles zurück.


Weißt du, so einfach ist das nicht.
Ich war auch mal Atheist und es war weder Angst, noch Manipulation oder Langeweile, die mich Gott erfahren ließ. Das ist sowieso immer eine subjektive Sache. Glaube beginnt da, wo der Verstand endet und das Herz sich öffnet.
Wenn Gott sich rational erfassen ließe, dann bräuchte man den Glauben nicht.

Jesus zwang seine Lehre niemandem auf und war friedfertig. Das unterscheidet ihn übrigens von Mohammed, der so einige Kriege führte und Gewalt durchaus als Mittel legitimierte.

Wenn sich nun jemand Gläubiger nennt und gegen die Grundsätze eines friedlichen Glaubens verstößt, dann gibst du doch nicht allen Ernstes diesem Glauben die Schuld. Du beschuldigst doch auch keine Waffe anstatt den Täter. Wer meint, für YHWH zu töten, kennt seinen Gott nicht. Somit kannst du die Verbrechen der Menschheit auch nicht abwälzen.

Ich habe noch niemanden für YHWH getötet und habe es auch weiterhin nicht vor. Meine Aufgabe besteht darin, meinem Gott zu dienen. Auf welche Weise?

Das erste ist: "Höre, Israel, der Herr, unser Gott, ist der einzige Herr. Darum sollst du den Herrn, deinen Gott, lieben mit ganzem Herzen und ganzer Seele, mit deinem ganzen Denken und mit deiner ganzen Kraft. Als zweites kommt hinzu: Du sollst deinen Nächsten lieben wie dich selbst. Kein anderes Gebot ist größer als diese beiden."

Du musst davon nichts halten. Dennoch sehe ich nicht, worin hier eine Gefahr für die Gesellschaft ausgehen sollte.

Ich wünsche dir Gottes Segen und Schalom.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Jesus zwang seine Lehre niemandem auf und war friedfertig. Das unterscheidet ihn übrigens von Mohammed, der so einige Kriege führte und Gewalt durchaus als Mittel legitimierte.
> 
> Wenn sich nun jemand Gläubiger nennt und gegen die Grundsätze eines friedlichen Glaubens verstößt, dann gibst du doch nicht allen Ernstes diesem Glauben die Schuld.



Na nur gut das Gott selbst nach dem alten Testament noch nicht unzählige Sünder, die seine Gebote nicht befolgten, und Ungläubige auf dem Gewissen hat, so durch Sinnfluten, oder die Zerstörung von Sodom und Gomorra, oder indem er als zehnte Plage alle Erstgeborenen der Ägypter hat sterben lassen, ect.

Warum sollte man so jemanden dienen wollen, der im Grunde nicht weniger grausam verhält als der Mensch den er ja erschaffen haben soll.


----------



## Rattan (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Weißt du, so einfach ist das nicht.


Der erste wahre Satz !!





DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich war auch mal Atheist und es war weder Angst, noch Manipulation oder Langeweile, die mich Gott erfahren ließ. Das ist sowieso immer eine subjektive Sache. Glaube beginnt da, wo der Verstand endet und das Herz sich öffnet.
> Wenn Gott sich rational erfassen ließe, dann bräuchte man den Glauben nicht.


Dann kann man aber auch nicht behaupten, das es ihn gibt. Es wird als Tatsache, Fakt verkauft, daß es ihn gibt.
So stehe ich also immer Leuten gegenüber, die mir ein vom Pferd erzählen, eine waage Vermutung, ein Gefühl haben, das Herz muß es erkennen, laber, laber laber. Astro-TV.
Ich sehe mich immer nur Menschen gegenüber, die mir frech ins Gesicht lügen., da oben gibt es jemand, der dich liebt. Sie können mir ja noch nichteinmal sagen, was ihr Glaube in 2000Jahren der Menschheit positives gebracht hat. Auch du weichst an dieser Stelle aus.


DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Jesus zwang seine Lehre niemandem auf und war friedfertig.



Woher willst du das wissen ?  Man kanns nur glauben, und damit ist es kein Fakt, sondern ein Märchen. Vieleicht war er ein A....loch vor dem Herrn. Niemand weiß es.


DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Wenn sich nun jemand Gläubiger nennt und gegen die Grundsätze eines friedlichen Glaubens verstößt, dann gibst du doch nicht allen Ernstes diesem Glauben die Schuld. Du beschuldigst doch auch keine Waffe anstatt den Täter. Wer meint, für YHWH zu töten, kennt seinen Gott nicht. Somit kannst du die Verbrechen der Menschheit auch nicht abwälzen.



Damit erteilst du den Religionen eine Generalabsolution.
 Es ist immer der verwirrte Einzeltäter, nie  diejenigen, die seinen Hass geschürt haben. Muß ja so sein, sonst bricht ja das Gebäude zusammen. Es ist dann die falsche Auslegung, hat mit uns,dem Glauben,  nichts zu tun...
   Für viele reicht doch schon eine Abgrenzung zu den Anderen, um sich zum Handeln bestimmt zu fühlen. Und da reicht es schon, nur in das eine und nicht auch das andere Gebäude zu betreten und  "dem", nämlich meinem Gott zu huldigen. Alle anderen sind ja streng genommen Ungläubige.
[/QUOTE]




DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich habe noch niemanden für YHWH getötet und habe es auch weiterhin nicht vor. Meine Aufgabe besteht darin, meinem Gott zu dienen. Auf welche Weise?
> 
> Das erste ist: "Höre, Israel, der Herr, unser Gott, ist der einzige Herr. Darum sollst du den Herrn, deinen Gott, lieben mit ganzem Herzen und ganzer Seele, mit deinem ganzen Denken und mit deiner ganzen Kraft. Als zweites kommt hinzu: Du sollst deinen Nächsten lieben wie dich selbst. Kein anderes Gebot ist größer als diese beiden."



Das hört sich für mich nur  nach Selbstaufgabe an. Jetzt lege ich mein Schicksal in "seine" Hände. Ich kann nichts dafür, das ist Gottgewollt. Ganzes Denken, ganze Kraft, solche wie dich lieben die Kirchen, da nicht mehr hinterfragt werden kann und für sinnvolles kein Raum  und keine Kraft mehr bleibt.




DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Du musst davon nichts halten. Dennoch sehe ich nicht, worin hier eine Gefahr für die Gesellschaft ausgehen sollte.


Soso, dann verschließt du deine Augen, weil ja die Glaubenskonflikte, die es seit Jahrhunderten, bis zum heutigen Tag gibt, nichts mit dem Glauben zu tun haben.  Ich denke mal, das das sehr viele Syrer, Afgahnen und alle Menschen die durch Gottes Schwert zu Tode gekommen sind, anders sehen.





DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dir Gottes Segen und Schalom.



Igitt, willst du mich beleidigen ?

 Das ist so, als wenn ich jetzt zu dir sagen würde, dich soll doch der Teufel holen. Das fändest du bestimmt auch nicht angenehm.

gute Nacht...


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Für Grausamkeit brauchst du keine Religion, ohne Religion kann dich ja nichtmal etwas höheres bestrafen für deine Fehler. Wie gesagt die größten Tyrannen der Geschichte gaben nicht viel auf Gott.


----------



## micha34 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Der Glaube ist maximal eine halbgare Arbeitsthese und hat in diversen Fällen einen missionierenden Charakter.
Darauf aufgebaut dient eine bestimmte Religion explizit als Lebensführung.
Ist dann so ähnlich als würde man erstmal alle Pilze und Beeren verspeisen um diese auf Essbarkeit zu prüfen und dieses als Allgemeingültig zu Verkaufen.
Das geht nicht wirklich gut.

Andere Religionen haben diese Probleme nicht oder nicht mehr.Sind aber immer noch  halbgare Arbeitsthesen.
Religion würde ich als Spielart der Gruppendynamik zuordnen.


----------



## Rattan (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Wenn die drei , vier großen Konfliktreligionen wenigsten etwas positives hervorbringen würden, von dem alle Menschen profitieren, wäre ich höchstwahrscheinlich auch  gläubig ?   Keine Ahnung....

Das einzige, was mir da einfällt, ist ein bisschen Brauchtum und Tradition, was sich für den Einzelnen heimelig anfühlt, aber meist darin endet, das man sich die Realität schön säuft.- zumindest in diesen, unseren Breiten.


----------



## RtZk (10. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Erdogan zum Lira-Verfall: „Sie haben den Dollar, wir haben Allah“ - WELT

Ohne Worte, vielleicht wachen die Türken langsam mal auf.


----------



## Don-71 (11. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Denke ich nicht!
Ich kenne nur wirklich integrierte und aufgeklärte Deutschtürken, die sich ausschließlich als Deutsche fühlen, die so denken!
Selbst Deutschtürken von denen ich es wirklich nicht gedacht hätte, haben mich neulich als Kartoffel beschimpft und Erdogan als den neuen Heilsbringer, ich weiß im Moment echt nicht was mit den Leuten los ist, aber im meinem Umfeld wird das Nationale und Religiöse eher schlimmer als besser, gerade mit jeder schlechten Nachricht!
Ihr ganzer neuer Wertekanon gerät wieder aus den Fugen, sie wollen es nicht wahrhaben, wenn man sie auf eigene Voraussagen anspricht, reagieren sie richtig Agro und ich bin an die 50!
Wir werden hier noch ein absolut hoch explosives Gemisch aus liberalen (deutsch) "Türken, Erdogan Verehrern und Kurden sehen, mit dem wirtschaftlichen Totalabschmierern wird es nur noch wesentlich schlimmer, weil Alah ist ja mit Ihnen und wir sind ungläübig ( musste ich mir kürzlich als original Zitat anhören)


----------



## Adi1 (11. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Denke ich nicht!
> Ich kenne nur wirklich integrierte und aufgeklärte Deutschtürken, die sich ausschließlich als Deutsche fühlen, die so denken!
> Selbst Deutschtürken von denen ich es wirklich nicht gedacht hätte, haben mich neulich als Kartoffel beschimpft und Erdogan als den neuen Heilsbringer, ich weiß im Moment echt nicht was mit den Leuten los ist, aber im meinem Umfeld wird das Nationale und Religiöse eher schlimmer als besser, gerade mit jeder schlechten Nachricht!
> Ihr ganzer neuer Wertekanon gerät wieder aus den Fugen, sie wollen es nicht wahrhaben, wenn man sie auf eigene Voraussagen anspricht, reagieren sie richtig Agro und ich bin an die 50!
> Wir werden hier noch ein absolut hoch explosives Gemisch aus liberalen (deutsch) "Türken, Erdogan Verehrern und Kurden sehen, mit dem wirtschaftlichen Totalabschmierern wird es nur noch wesentlich schlimmer, weil Alah ist ja mit Ihnen und wir sind ungläübig ( musste ich mir kürzlich als original Zitat anhören)



Richtig,
wer sich hier nicht benehmen kann,
abschieben und raus.
Es war schon ein Fehler gewesen,
die doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft einzuführen 

Man kann nur eines Staates Diener sein


----------



## Tengri86 (11. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Richtig,
> wer sich hier nicht benehmen kann,
> abschieben und raus.
> Es war schon ein Fehler gewesen,
> ...





Ich könnte Amerikanische Staatsbürgerschaft annehmen und dennoch voll Pro "EU +Deutschland" sein (Nur so als Bsp.)
Woher weiß ich denn, das derjenige für das Land wo er lebt "pro " ist ? wen es um Staatsbürgerschaft Vergabe geht ?

Nur so halt als Frage, wie schaut man nach?

Vorstrafen gucken, was noch?

In Grunde läuft es dann hinaus, niemanden Staatsbürgerschaft zu vergeben oder wie?


----------



## Duvar (11. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Einfach alle Staaten abschaffen und alle als Erdbewohner leben unter einer Flagge. Dann im Anschluss mal alles gerecht verteilen und jeden Kontinent bzw Gebiet so aufbauen, dass niemand mehr auswandern muss etc, weil das Leben überall "schön" ist. Die Kluft zwischen Arm und Reich regulieren. Die Welt ist einfach zu ungerecht und jeder ist nach persönlichem Profit aus. Wir werden uns am Ende einfach nur selbst zerstören, weil wir einfach zu dumm sind und weder Natur, noch Menschen schätzen.


----------



## Tengri86 (11. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Einfach alle Staaten abschaffen und alle als Erdbewohner leben unter einer Flagge. Dann im Anschluss mal alles gerecht verteilen und jeden Kontinent bzw Gebiet so aufbauen, dass niemand mehr auswandern muss etc, weil das Leben überall "schön" ist. Die Kluft zwischen Arm und Reich regulieren. Die Welt ist einfach zu ungerecht und jeder ist nach persönlichem Profit aus. Wir werden uns am Ende einfach nur selbst zerstören, weil wir einfach zu dumm sind und weder Natur, noch Menschen schätzen.



nur  in" Star Trek "


----------



## Sparanus (11. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> nur  in" Star Trek "


Ja aber nichtmal da wirklich, die Erde ist geeint die Galaxis nicht


----------



## Adi1 (11. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich könnte Amerikanische Staatsbürgerschaft annehmen und dennoch voll Pro "EU +Deutschland" sein (Nur so als Bsp.)
> Woher weiß ich denn, das derjenige für das Land wo er lebt "pro " ist ? wen es um Staatsbürgerschaft Vergabe geht ?
> 
> Nur so halt als Frage, wie schaut man nach?
> ...



Nö,

ich lebe aber nur im einem Land 

Ich kann dann nicht einfach abhauen,
nur weil mir die Rahmenbedingungen nicht mehr passen


----------



## Duvar (11. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Vielleicht ist man nach indem verheerenden 3. Weltkrieg dazu bereit und sieht es dann ein. Es sind einfach die falschen Menschen an der Macht, bestes Beispiel Trump, der seit je her Menschen als Abfall behandelt und ausnimmt und nun macht er es mit der EU und vielen anderen Ländern. Der Wirtschaftskrieg wird noch böse Enden wenn es so weiter geht. Die Türkei wird sich wohl oder übel von der Nato/USA abwenden und sich Russland China und Co anschließen, wenn keiner es vermag den Trump zu stoppen. Der will ja anscheinend mit jedem Stress und verhält sich wie ein 15 jähriges Ars.... welcher 11 jährige herumschubst und mobbt. Der typ ist einfach nicht reif genug um die USA zu führen, mal sehen wann sich alle gegen die USA wenden und aufhören alles zu schlucken.


----------



## Adi1 (11. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist man nach indem verheerenden 3. Weltkrieg dazu bereit und sieht es dann ein. Es sind einfach die falschen Menschen an der Macht, bestes Beispiel Trump, der seit je her Menschen als Abfall behandelt und ausnimmt und nun macht er es mit der EU und vielen anderen Ländern. Der Wirtschaftskrieg wird noch böse Enden wenn es so weiter geht. Die Türkei wird sich wohl oder übel von der Nato/USA abwenden und sich Russland China und Co anschließen, wenn keiner es vermag den Trump zu stoppen. Der will ja anscheinend mit jedem Stress und verhält sich wie ein 15 jähriges Ars.... welcher 11 jährige herumschubst und mobbt. Der typ ist einfach nicht reif genug um die USA zu führen, mal sehen wann sich alle gegen die USA wenden und aufhören alles zu schlucken.



Das sowieso 

Hier noch mal lesenswertes •  Zuwanderer nach Deutschland nach Herkunftslaendern 2016 | Statistik

was die Einwanderung betrifft

Eine Frage mal an alle Gutmenschen

Warum kommen den ausgerechnet soviele Menschen aus Rumänien?

Richtig, 
Hartz IV und ein sorgenfreies Leben


----------



## Seeefe (11. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Komisch wird es aber erst, wenn man diese Auswanderer aus Deutschland nach Ziellaendern 2016 | Statistik daneben stellt


----------



## Tengri86 (11. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja aber nichtmal da wirklich, die Erde ist geeint die Galaxis nicht



meinte auch nur die Erde


----------



## Adi1 (11. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Komisch wird es aber erst, wenn man diese Auswanderer aus Deutschland nach Ziellaendern 2016 | Statistik daneben stellt



Falscher Link


----------



## Don-71 (11. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist man nach indem verheerenden 3. Weltkrieg dazu bereit und sieht es dann ein. Es sind einfach die falschen Menschen an der Macht, bestes Beispiel Trump, der seit je her Menschen als Abfall behandelt und ausnimmt und nun macht er es mit der EU und vielen anderen Ländern. Der Wirtschaftskrieg wird noch böse Enden wenn es so weiter geht. Die Türkei wird sich wohl oder übel von der Nato/USA abwenden und sich Russland China und Co anschließen, wenn keiner es vermag den Trump zu stoppen. Der will ja anscheinend mit jedem Stress und verhält sich wie ein 15 jähriges Ars.... welcher 11 jährige herumschubst und mobbt. Der typ ist einfach nicht reif genug um die USA zu führen, mal sehen wann sich alle gegen die USA wenden und aufhören alles zu schlucken.



Ich teile soweit deine Analyse, machtpolitisch kann sich die Türkei durchaus neu orientieren, wirtschaftspolitisch wäre eine Abwendung vom Westen und somit auch der EU, eine absolute Katastrophe, die auch in einer Insolvenz der Türkei enden kann.
Viel zu viel läuft in der Türkei auf Pump und das Geld kam und kommt uas dem Westen, insoweit hat Erdogan da gar nicht so viele Optionen wie er immer der Welt vormachen will.
Geht die Wirtschaft der Türkei in eine wirklich ernste Krise mit Verarmung, großer Teile der Bevölkerung, ist auch Erdogan nicht mehr sicher.


----------



## Duvar (11. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Gut möglich  das die Türkei Pleite geht, ein Tweet von Trump reicht ja aus um die türkische Lira deutlich absacken zu lassen. Wird halt nur dazu führen, dass sie einen wichtigen Verbündeten verlieren und Russland deren Stelle einnimmt. Der Stress ist ja in erster Linie wegen dem in der Türkei einsitzenden Pfarrer Brunson aufgekommen. Die USA versucht damit die Türkei zu seiner Freilassung zu bewegen, aber die Türkei sagt, man lasse sich nicht wegen dem Druck der USA, selbst wenn es wirtschaftlich sehr ernste Probleme geben wird, dazu drängen, politisch in die Justiz einzugreifen um den Pfarrer frei zu lassen. Die Türkei will ja auch Gülen ausgeliefert haben, was die USA nicht tun. Der Pfarrer wurde aus dem Knast entlassen und wird nun in seinem Haus festgehalten bzw sitzt nun dort ein wegen gesundheitlichen Problemen. Im Endeffekt ist die Türkei auch nur ein kleiner Fisch, viel ernster werden die Probleme mit China Russland und der EU sein, die Trump da anzettelt. Irgendwann ist bei allen das Maß voll und man wird sich abwenden von der USA.


----------



## Sparanus (11. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> meinte auch nur die Erde


Ich bin seit jeher der Überzeugung, dass die Menschheit sich erst zusammen schließt, wenn ein Feind von außen kommt 

@topic
Hier sehe ich Trump nicht als den Bösen wie sonst. Wir kennen Erdogan...


----------



## RtZk (11. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist man nach indem verheerenden 3. Weltkrieg dazu bereit und sieht es dann ein. Es sind einfach die falschen Menschen an der Macht, bestes Beispiel Trump, der seit je her Menschen als Abfall behandelt und ausnimmt und nun macht er es mit der EU und vielen anderen Ländern. Der Wirtschaftskrieg wird noch böse Enden wenn es so weiter geht. Die Türkei wird sich wohl oder übel von der Nato/USA abwenden und sich Russland China und Co anschließen, wenn keiner es vermag den Trump zu stoppen. Der will ja anscheinend mit jedem Stress und verhält sich wie ein 15 jähriges Ars.... welcher 11 jährige herumschubst und mobbt. Der typ ist einfach nicht reif genug um die USA zu führen, mal sehen wann sich alle gegen die USA wenden und aufhören alles zu schlucken.



Die Türkei ist nichts, wirtschaftlich und militärisch, der einzige Grund weshalb man sie will ist ihre Lage. Wird die Türkei aus der NATO austreten wird die Folge eine Invasion durch die USA sein. 
Erdogan glaubt die Türkei wäre etwas besonderes, doch das ist sie nicht, die Wirtschaft ist am Ende und die dummen Erdogan Wähler glauben doch tatsächlich das es der Wirtschaft gut geht wegen ihrem hohen Wachstum letztes Jahr, der aber nur vom Staat finanziert wird und erhöht die Notenbank nicht in den nächsten Wochen extrem den Zinssatz wird die Türkei pleite gehen, außer die USA beenden ihre Sanktionspolitik und Erdogan ändert seine Politik völlig, was beides unwahrscheinlich klingt, jedoch wieder zu dringend benötigtem Kapitalzufluss führen würde. 
Die Türken sollten lieber mal verstehen das man sich mit Allah nichts zu essen kaufen kann, mit US-Dollar hingegen schon.
Deine Illusion das Russland und China verbündet werden ist schon irgendwie lustig, China strebt es an zur Supermacht Nummer 1 zu werden und hält sich bisher in allen Konflikten im Hintergrund und hätte keinerlei Interesse den Russen irgendwie gegen die USA zu helfen.


----------



## Tengri86 (11. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Die USA startet dann eine Invasion?


----------



## RtZk (11. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Die USA startet dann eine Invasion?



Du glaubst doch selbst nicht, dass die USA es erlauben, dass die Türken sich mit Russland verbünden?
Und es ist ja nicht das erste Mal, dass die USA irgendwo einmaschiert, insbesondere unter Trump kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie es hinnehmen.
Man wird schon irgendeinen fadenscheinigen Grund finden, der einen Krieg den US Bürgern als unabdingbar erscheinen lassen wird.


----------



## Duvar (11. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Schon verwunderlich wie locker du das alles sagst. Scheinbar ist es normal, dass sich die Usa nimmt was sie will und einmarschiert wo sie wollen, die Tyrannei gehört wohl mittlerweile zur Normalität.
Nur die Türkei ist militärisch nicht so schwach und auch von der Moral der Soldaten, das wäre auf jeden Fall kein Zuckerschlecken bzw kurzer Prozess für die usa.
Ich denke solch einen Schritt werden die nicht wagen, sondern eher finanziell versuchen die Türkei in den Ruin zu treiben.
Mal sehen was noch so auf uns kommt, auf jeden Fall ist es besorgniserregend. Ich glaub es ist langsam an der Zeit, dass die usa wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen geholt wird.
Alle gehen sie down, egal wie stark sie sind, kennen wir ja gut aus der Vergangenheit. Bei den Türken können die sowieso nicht viel abgreifen, es ist die Rede von knapp über 1 Milliarde $, welche nun mit Verdopplung der Strafzölle, auch widerrum mit Gegenmaßnahmen gekontert wird bzw dasselbe Maß an Strafzöllen wird auch die Türkei gegenüber us amerikanischen Produkten verhängen. Das Problem ist nur, die türkische Wirtschaft ist fragil und die usa hat den längeren Atem.
Bei China zB geht es um mehr als 50 Milliarden+ und auch die EU Länder, Kanada und diverse andere Länder sind mit Strafzöllen belegt worden...
Wie dem auch sei, der Typ ist einfach seit je her ein riesen Ars... und auch im eigenen Land umstritten, immer mehr werden die Usa durch seine Politik hassen und verachten, letztendlich verliert auch die Usa, nicht nur Freunde und Image etc, sondern auch Geld. 
Harte Reaktion angekuendigt: Moskau: US-Sanktionen sind <<Wirtschaftskrieg>> | STERN.de 
Der Trump führt einen Wirtschaftskrieg gegen die Welt.


----------



## RtZk (11. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Schon verwunderlich wie locker du das alles sagst. Scheinbar ist es normal, dass sich die Usa nimmt was sie will und einmarschiert wo sie wollen, die Tyrannei gehört wohl mittlerweile zur Normalität.
> Nur die Türkei ist militärisch nicht so schwach und auch von der Moral der Soldaten, das wäre auf jeden Fall kein Zuckerschlecken bzw kurzer Prozess für die usa.
> Ich denke solch einen Schritt werden die nicht wagen, sondern eher finanziell versuchen die Türkei in den Ruin zu treiben.
> Mal sehen was noch so auf uns kommt, auf jeden Fall ist es besorgniserregend. Ich glaub es ist langsam an der Zeit, dass die usa wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen geholt wird.
> ...



Nun, es ist ganz offensichtlich so, dass die Türken, genau wie die Afrikaner und Araber nur das eine verstehen und zwar Stärke, die wirtschaftliche Stärke der USA bekommen sie durch ein paar Zeilen auf einer Online Plattform zu spüren, alleine die bloße Drohung von schmerzhaften Sanktionen lässt die Währung der Türkei einbrechen. Nahezu jeder Staat ist extrem anfällig gegenüber US Sanktionen, ein wirtschaftlich schwaches Land wie die Türkei ist da keine Ausnahme.

Die Türkei ist militärisch extrem schwach, das hat ihre Invasion in die syrischen Kurdengebiete gezeigt, sie haben mit völliger Luftüberlegenheit und gewaltiger Überlegenheit an schweren Waffen Wochen gebraucht um gegen Bauern zu gewinnen. Zahlen bedeutend nicht sonderlich viel wie man hier sieht. Ganz abgesehen von ihrer Unfähigkeit, die man super gesehen hat als sie scheinbar versucht haben Leopard 2 als Artillerie zu verwenden und die Teile dort verschwendet haben wie sonst nichts.

Lieber Trump, der gewählter Präsident einer Demokratie ist, als ein Autokrat wie Erdogan der durch Wahlbetrug und die Dummheit seiner Wähler an die Macht gekommen ist und die Türkei in Richtung Diktatur ausbaut, da du das ja nicht glaubst, wie nennst du sonst die nicht mehr existente Unabhängigkeit der Justiz und die nicht mehr existente Unabhängigkeit der Notenbank ?
Bevor du jetzt sagst, dass die Trump Wähler auch nicht gerade die Hellsten sind, die US Bürger werden in der Lage sein ihn abzuwählen, Erdogan wird man nun aber nicht mehr so einfach los.

Die Gegensanktionen der Russen sind belanglos, die Russen sind seit dem Zerfall der Sowjetunion nur noch militärisch eine Weltmacht.


----------



## Duvar (11. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Die haben auch nicht einfach alles platt gewalzt, sondern man ist "behutsam" vorgegangen um keine Zivilisten zu töten. Hinzu kommt noch, dass die Aktionen von Syrien+Russland+USA nicht legitimiert worden waren, also war der Aktionsraum Zeit etc eingeschränkt. Wenn man gewollt hätte, hätte man einfach alles weggebombt. Ich weiß nicht wie du darauf kommst, dass die TR militärisch extrem Schwach ist, das ist einfach nur BS. In einem wirklichen Krieg, sähe das ganz anders aus.
Dir ist also jemand lieber, der die Welt in einen 3. Weltkrieg steuert, überall einmarschiert wo er will, Länder finanziell extrem unter Druck setzt und zur Pleite hinsteuern lässt, ganz zu schweigen von den zig Millionen Menschen die darunter weltweit leiden, als ein Erdogan, der nur in der Türkei das sagen hat. Hast wohl echt viel Gehirnwäsche bekommen, oder ist es eine Abneigung gegen den Islam, weil verstehen tue ich das ganze nicht, denn die USA bringen der Welt seit vielen Jahren Leid und Tod. Die Macht der Medien ist einfach der Hammer, weil viele sehen wohl den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr, bissl Empathie wäre nicht schlecht.
Erdo kräht wenigstens nur in seinem eigenen Stall/Hof, aber egal, deine Ansicht st für mich einfach nicht verständlich, aber ich respektiere sie, jedem seine Meinung.


----------



## RtZk (11. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Bei 3000 toten Soldaten sind 300 Zivilisten ja echt eine super Zahl  
"Hinzu kommt noch, dass die Aktionen von Syrien+Russland+USA nicht legitimiert worden waren" , sie war von den Russen legitimiert, ohne hätten sie nicht einmal in den Luftraum eindringen können ohne von der russischen Luftabwehr abgeschossen zu werden und auch hätten sie offen russische Militärpolizisten angreifen müssen, was wohl eine Reaktion Russlands gefordert hätte und Unterstützung durch die Nato wäre da wohl kaum gekommen, da die Türkei ganz offensichtlich angegriffen hätte und nicht angegriffen worden ist. 
Die Welt ist nicht auf dem Weg in einen 3. Weltkrieg. Putin und Trump sind beides intelligente Menschen, wenn auch wohl oder übel Psychopathen, aber dennoch ist ihnen ihr eigenes Leben ziemlich sicher einiges wert, weshalb sie niemals einen 3. Weltkrieg beginnen würden, zwischen anderen Nationen könnte gar kein 3. Weltkrieg ausbrechen.
Nur in der Türkei nicht jedem seine Meinung, oder? Du bejubelst es ja, dass dein Präsident Journalisten und Prediger auf Grund ihrer politischen Haltung verhaftet und einsperrt, zumindest so klingen all deine Posts die du zu diesem Thema von dir gibst.
Jemand wie du der behauptet 300 toten Zivilisten = behutsam vorgehen, der glaubt auch alle Propaganda die aus den Mündern der Autokraten und Diktatoren kommen.
Erdogan hingegen versucht nur noch sich an der Macht zu halten, da muss er bloß aufpassen, dass es für ihn nicht böse ausgeht, ging für Gadaffi und Hussein auch nicht gerade gut aus


----------



## Duvar (11. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Weisst du wie viele Millionen Menschen die USA in den letzten Jahren direkt und indirekt auf dem Gewissen hat? Aber den hast du ja lieber den Trump. Solltest mal lieber diesbezüglich dein Mund aufmachen. Wie schon gesagt dein Hirn ist durch die Medien so gewaschen worden, ist nicht mehr normal.
Woher weißt du das ich erdogan bejubele? Nur weil ich hier einigen Turkeihatern kontra gegeben habe, heisst das noch gar nix. Habe weder erdogan gewählt noch bin ich ein erdo fanboy, was du anscheinend denkst. Musst echt mal von diesem Türkenhass wegkommen. Hat dich einer vermöbelt oder die Freundin weggeschnappt, oder was genau ist dein so großes Problem? Bejubelst lieber Leute und Nationen die in den letzten Jahren für den Tod von zig Millionen Menschen verantwortlich sind, somit ist alles gesagt, dir ist deren Leid und leben anscheinend egal, sowas kann ich ja mal gar nicht ab. Leb mal weiter in deiner eigenen Welt und verschließ weiter Augen Ohren und Mund gegenüber den Gräueltaten der letzten Jahre...


----------



## RtZk (11. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Weisst du wie viele Millionen Menschen die USA in den letzten Jahren direkt und indirekt auf dem Gewissen hat? Aber den hast du ja lieber den Trump. Solltest mal lieber diesbezüglich dein Mund aufmachen. Wie schon gesagt dein Hirn ist durch die Medien so gewaschen worden, ist nicht mehr normal.
> Woher weißt du das ich erdogan bejubele? Nur weil ich hier einigen Turkeihatern kontra gegeben habe, heisst das noch gar nix. Habe weder erdogan gewählt noch bin ich ein erdo fanboy, was du anscheinend denkst. Musst echt mal von diesem Türkenhass wegkommen. Hat dich einer vermöbelt oder die Freundin weggeschnappt, oder was genau ist dein so großes Problem? Bejubelst lieber Leute und Nationen die in den letzten Jahren für den Tod von zig Millionen Menschen verantwortlich sind, somit ist alles gesagt, die ist deren Leid und leben anscheinend egal, sowas kann ich ja mal gar nicht ab. Leb mal weiter in deiner eigenen Welt und verschließ weiter Augen Ohren und Mund gegenüber den Gräueltaten der letzten Jahre...



Ah, durch die unabhängigen!! Medien ist also mein Gehirn gewaschen und die durch die du dich informierst, die vom Staat kontrolliert werden, die waschen nicht dein Gehirn. Aha, diese Logik. So argumentierten Unterstützer von Regimen schon immer.


----------



## Duvar (11. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Sieht man ja alleine daran das du dein Mund nicht aufmachen kannst oder willst gegenüber der zig Millionen Morde die zB die USA seit einigen Jahren begangen hat. Deine Doppelmoral stinkt gen Himmel. Im Vergleich zu dir schaue ich mir beide Seiten und auch Medien verschiedener Länder an und glaube nicht alles was in der Bild steht. Plus durch Kontakt zu den Leuten dort bekommt man ja auch einiges mit. Ich betone es nochmals, ich bin kein Erdogan Wähler, solltest du langsam mal raffen.


----------



## Sparanus (11. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



RtZk schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch selbst nicht, dass die USA es erlauben, dass die Türken sich mit Russland verbünden?
> Und es ist ja nicht das erste Mal, dass die USA irgendwo einmaschiert, insbesondere unter Trump kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie es hinnehmen.


Ich denke die Opposition der Türkei wird unterstützt werden. 


Duvar schrieb:


> Erdo kräht wenigstens nur in seinem eigenen Stall/Hof, aber egal, deine Ansicht st für mich einfach nicht verständlich, aber ich respektiere sie, jedem seine Meinung.


Seine Bodyguards schlagen Leute in den USA zusammen, seine Einmischung in die Deutsche Gesellschaft. 
Ja eigener Hof...


----------



## RtZk (11. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich denke die Opposition der Türkei wird unterstützt werden.



Möglich, inklusive diesmal echtem Putsch (nicht so wie der billige Fake den der Sultan angewandt hat um seine Macht zu festigen), ähnlich dem Plan bei der Invasion der Schweinebucht, sprich, dass die unterstützen Oppositionellen dann US-Unterstützung anfordern.
Aber so oder so es ist ausgeschlossen, dass Erdogan mit dieser Politik noch lange im Amt bleibt, entweder die Türken setzen ihn ab oder er wird von ausländischen Mächten abgesetzt.


----------



## Sparanus (11. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ich glaube nicht, dass der Putsch ein Fake war. Manchmal werden da halt dilettantische Fehler gemacht (Hallo Stauffenberg und Co) und dann schlägt es fehl.

Aber die Türkei ist nicht das dritte Reich, Erdogan lässt seinen Gegnern genug Freiheiten um sich aufzulehnen (im Vergleich zu totalitären Diktaturen) und das kann man nutzen.


----------



## Duvar (13. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Zu geil die Blicke der Türkei Gegner^^ YouTube
Der Mann weiß was wirklich Sache ist.
Auch ganz nett: YouTube


----------



## Tengri86 (13. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Heute morgen war 1 Euro kurs auf 8 lira 


Erdo will ja das seine Leute ihre Euro/usd Und Gold gegen lira wechseln.

Ich frag mich ob die Erdogan Anhänger in Deuschland ihre Euros wechseln:p


----------



## Leob12 (13. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Zu geil die Blicke der Türkei Gegner^^ YouTube
> Der Mann weiß was wirklich Sache ist.
> Auch ganz nett: YouTube


Er bezeichnet die Türkei indirekt nicht als demokratischen Rechtsstaat. Sowas gefällt dir also? Toller Sinneswandel  

Allerdings hat er recht, es ist und war unehrlich von Seiten der EU und der Bundesrepublik.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Don-71 (13. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Tuerkei will negative Kommentare zur Wirtschaft bestrafen - trotz Lira-Verfall - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Leob12 (13. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Tuerkei will negative Kommentare zur Wirtschaft bestrafen - trotz Lira-Verfall - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Ist ja nur böse Propaganda des bösen Westens.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ach die Türkei wird das schon schaffen, sie haben doch laut Erdogan Allah auf ihrer Seite.

Was kann da schon schiefgehen


----------



## Leob12 (13. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach die Türkei wird das schon schaffen, sie haben doch laut Erdogan Allah auf ihrer Seite.
> 
> Was kann da schon schiefgehen [emoji38]


Erdogan ruft Tuerken auf, ab sofort fuenfmal taeglich in Richtung Wall Street zu beten

Wow.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (14. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Was für ein Quark, nachher glaubt das noch jemand...
Wir sind gläubig (mehr oder weniger) und ja, wir können uns auch mit wenig zufrieden geben und bedanken uns für alles, sogar für alles, was hier viele als Unglück/Tragödie sehen würden.
Man sagt bei uns nicht umsonst, das Leichentuch hat keine Taschen, man geht also mit leeren Händen von der Welt, egal wie reich man ist. Die Türkei hat schon weitaus schlimnmere Tage erlebt.
Die Atheisten hier könnten mal etwas Rücksicht und Toleranz zeigen, aber so kennt man die Satansbraten hier^^


----------



## Poulton (14. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Satirezeitungen bzw. -zeitschriften scheinen in der Türkei Mangelware zu sein.

Die Tagespresse – Wikipedia


> *Die Tagespresse* ist eine österreichische Website, [...] und satirische Beiträge im Stil von Zeitungsartikeln zu österreichischen Themen veröffentlicht, [...]


----------



## Duvar (14. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Höh? Mir ist das klar, sage das nur einigen die eventuell denken könnten, dass das ernst gemeint ist. Wie dem auch sei, die Türkei geht so leicht nicht down, mit Sultan Erdogan an der Spitze


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Wenn jemand glauben könnte, dass das ernstgemeint ist, dann hat die Satire wunderbar funktioniert und dann zeigt es nur, wo Erdogan bereits steht, wenn man ihm so eine Aussage bedenkenlos zutrauen würde.

Btw hast du schon brav dein Geld in Lira umgetauscht?


----------



## Threshold (14. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Höh? Mir ist das klar, sage das nur einigen die eventuell denken könnten, dass das ernst gemeint ist. Wie dem auch sei, die Türkei geht so leicht nicht down, mit Sultan Erdogan an der Spitze



Keine Sorge, bevor die Türkei aufschlägt, hat Erdogan und seine Kumpels die Kohle schon ins Ausland geschafft.
Von den Griechen lernen heißt Knete sichern lernen.


----------



## Duvar (14. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ja die Familie Erdogan hat schon gut Kohle gemacht. Aber wie Erdogan sagt: "Wir sind nicht hier um über euch zu herrschen, sondern dazu da um euch zu dienen". Diener des Volkes!


----------



## Tengri86 (14. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ja die Familie Erdogan hat schon gut Kohle gemacht. Aber wie Erdogan sagt: "Wir sind nicht hier um über euch zu herrschen, sondern dazu da um euch zu dienen". Diener des Volkes!



Ist das jetzt Satire? 

Mal neues 
Erdogan ruft auf, das iPhone zu boykottieren


----------



## RtZk (14. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Btw hast du schon brav dein Geld in Lira umgetauscht?



Ne, natürlich nicht, er ist die Sorte Türke, die sich über Deutschland beschweren und loben wie toll es in der Türkei ist und wie toll sein Präsident Sultan Erdogan ist. 
Aber bedauerlicherweise wollen sie dann doch nicht wieder in ihre Heimat, irgendetwas muss ja dann doch besser sein in Deutschland.


----------



## Poulton (14. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Wenn es um die guten Kohlen geht, hört die "Liebe" zur Türkei und Erdo halt auf.


----------



## Leob12 (14. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn es um die guten Kohlen geht, hört die "Liebe" zur Türkei und Erdo halt auf.



Man eifert dem Sultan eben nach. Ich denke nicht dass sein Clan die Vermögenswerte in türkischen Lira gebunkert hat. 
Naja, wenn der Kurs der Lira schlechter wird braucht die Türkei keine Taschentücher mehr und kann gleich Lira dafür verwenden, wäre billiger.


----------



## RtZk (14. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Tuerkei: Notenbank stoppt Kursverfall der Lira - SPIEGEL ONLINE und genau mit solchen Aktionen sorgt man für eine noch höhere Inflation. 
Statt dass diese Trottel den Leitzins extrem anheben  . 
Naja Erdogan ist eben nicht gerade die Leuchte in Wirtschaftsfragen  .


----------



## Adi1 (14. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn der Kurs der Lira schlechter wird braucht die Türkei keine Taschentücher mehr und kann gleich Lira dafür verwenden, wäre billiger.



Selbst Taschentücher sind dann noch zu teuer,

das gab es doch alles schon,

man schaue mal nach Simbabwe,

und jetzt aktuell nach Venezuela.

Die Geschichte wiederholt sich immer wieder


----------



## Don-71 (14. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



RtZk schrieb:


> Tuerkei: Notenbank stoppt Kursverfall der Lira - SPIEGEL ONLINE und genau mit solchen Aktionen sorgt man für eine noch höhere Inflation.
> Statt dass diese Trottel den Leitzins extrem anheben  .
> Naja Erdogan ist eben nicht gerade die Leuchte in Wirtschaftsfragen  .



Es geht selten gut, wenn Autokratie/Diktatur auf "freie" Marktwirtschaften Einfluss ausüben will, vor allen dingen, wenn 95% aller Investoren und Geldgeber dieser Volkswirtschaft zu "Feinden" erklärt wurden .
Dazu kommen gigantische auf Pump finazierte Bauprojekte und schlicht und einfach politische Korruption, die AKP und Erdogan sind schlicht und einfach politisch korrupt, was jegliches Vertrauen der Investoren auf Dauer zerstört!


----------



## Leob12 (14. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Selbst Taschentücher sind dann noch zu teuer,
> 
> das gab es doch alles schon,
> 
> ...


Ich sage ja, man nimmt Lira statt der Taschentücher^^

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (14. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



RtZk schrieb:


> Tuerkei: Notenbank stoppt Kursverfall der Lira - SPIEGEL ONLINE und genau mit solchen Aktionen sorgt man für eine noch höhere Inflation.
> Statt dass diese Trottel den Leitzins extrem anheben  .
> Naja Erdogan ist eben nicht gerade die Leuchte in Wirtschaftsfragen  .



Das hat nichts mit der grundsätzlichen Leuchte in Wirtschaftsfragen zu tun, Erdogans Schwiegersohn Berat Albayrak, der Finanzminister äußerte vor kurzem mal das eine starke Erhöhung des Leitzins, nach Auslegung des Islam, eine schwere Sünde sei und daher nicht in Frage komme.

"Allah will also nicht" das der Leitzins drastisch erhöht wird, entsprechend ist das auch für die Regierung Erdogan scheinbar keine Option, die ja ein Beführworter einer wieder stärker islamisierten Türkei ist und ein Gegner der Sekularität. 

Es ist halt dumm wenn Staat und Religion sich in die Quere kommen, weil man es nicht trennt, was nicht automatisch heißen soll das ich hohe Zinsen generell begrüßenswert fände.
Aber es gibt eben Situationen da sind sie schlicht ein notwendiges "Übel", besonders wenn man selbst dafür gesorgt hat das die türkische Wirtschaft so massiv gegen die Wand gefahren wird, wie es Erdogans AKP über Jahre mit dem Wirtschaftsaufschwung durch Großprojekte auf "Pump" geschaft hat. 

Riesenmoscheen, Brücken der Superlative, Flughäfen und pompöse Einkaufszentren und Präsidentenpaläste sind eben nichts was eine Wirtschaft nachhaltig ankurbeln kann und nur kurzfristig für Aufschwung sorgt, eben ohne Nachhaltigkeit.
Das das nicht dauerhaft funktionieren wird hat sich schon seit 2014/2015 abgezeichnet, wo es unter anderem ein regelrechtes Geschäftesterben, selbst von ehemals gut laufenden Läden, in türkischen Städten und Einkaufszentren gab, da es einfach nicht genug Kunden mit ausreichender Kaufkraft da waren. Zudem stieg die Arbeitslosigkeit auch spürbar. Also alles schon lange vor dem Putsch und den Verhaftungen, was auch Erdogans absurde Behauptungen unterminiert das das Ausland sich gegen die Türkei verschworen hätte und sie wirtschaftlich kaputt machen wolle, weil damals waren die Beziehungen ja noch "besser".


----------



## Duvar (15. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn es um die guten Kohlen geht, hört die "Liebe" zur Türkei und Erdo halt auf.



Lieber Liebe zur Türkei als Liebe zu Kindern:
US-Ermittler ueberzeugt - Mehr als 300 Priester missbrauchten Kinder  -
	News Ausland -
	Bild.de
@rtzk Was laberst du eigentlich für einen scheiß? Ich beschwere mich nicht über Deutschland, obwohl es hier einige voreingenommene dumme Menschen gibt...
Ausserdem kann ich loben wen oder was immer ich auch will. Nebenbei bemerkt, kannst du auch wie ein anständiger Mensch schreiben, ohne solche dummen Kommentare wie, er ist die Sorte Türke etc? Probleme in deiner Erziehung/Familie oder so gehabt, oder warum verhälst du dich so? Vielleicht kann ich ja helfen, falls du eine schwierige Kindheit hattest? Wäre gerne bereit dir zu helfen, dein Hass und Wut zu besiegen. Gibt sicher auch Selbsthilfegruppen. Tut mir echt leid für dich. Weiß nicht wie alt du bist, wurdest du vielleicht von Türken gemobbt/verdroschen? Sind nicht alle böse, brauchst hier also nicht deinen Hass auskotzen. Ich kann ja nix dafür. Interessiert mich trotzdem worin dein Verhalten hier wurzelt. Du bist aber nicht der einzige Spezi hier. Na ja egal, wünsche gute Besserung.


----------



## Verminaard (15. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Lieber Liebe zur Türkei als Liebe zu Kindern:
> US-Ermittler ueberzeugt - Mehr als 300 Priester missbrauchten Kinder  -
> News Ausland -
> Bild.de



Ist ja bald in der Tuerkei nicht mehr illegal, wenn das mit dem Gottesstaat durch ist.
Wobei die Praxis jetzt schon zeigt das die das mit dem Schutzalter usw. wie in einer modernen Gesellschaft nicht so wirklich ernst nehmen.

Immer schoen mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen, bevor man sich selbst an der Nase packt.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Lieber Liebe zur Türkei als Liebe zu Kindern:
> US-Ermittler ueberzeugt - Mehr als 300 Priester missbrauchten Kinder  -
> News Ausland -
> Bild.de
> ...



Es hat halt seine Gründe warum den weltlichen religösen Institutionen (dem Christentum genauso wie dem Islam) der Maulkorb angelegt gehört.
Jeder soll doch daran glauben womit er für sich selbst seelig wird, aber wozu braucht es dazu eine Herrschar an Imamen, Päpsten, oder Priestern, usw., die auch nicht näher an "Gott" sind als die Gläubigen selbst, die einem das "diktieren"?
Es sollte doch jeder selbst wissen ob er spirituell mit sich im reinen ist, oder nicht!


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Lieber Liebe zur Türkei als Liebe zu Kindern:
> US-Ermittler ueberzeugt - Mehr als 300 Priester missbrauchten Kinder.



Mit dem feinen Unterschied, dass es in den USA verboten und eine Straftat ist.

Wie sieht es eigentlich in der Türkei diesbezüglich aus?

Katastrophale" Entscheidung" - Türkei lockert Verbot von Sex mit Kindern

Soviel dazu.

Und das ist nicht erst seit diesem Jahr so. HIer eine Meldung von vor 8 Jahren:



> Nirgendwo auf der Welt wird so oft im Internet nach Kinderpornographie gesucht wie in der Türkei


----------



## Sparanus (15. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> aber wozu braucht es dazu eine Herrschar an Imamen, Päpsten, oder Priestern, usw., die auch nicht näher an "Gott" sind als die Gläubigen selbst, die einem das "diktieren"?


Im Christentum waren es in der Neuzeit oft die sg. Lainen die sehr extrem waren...


----------



## Duvar (15. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Heute morgen war 1 Euro kurs auf 8 lira
> 
> 
> Erdo will ja das seine Leute ihre Euro/usd Und Gold gegen lira wechseln.
> ...



2 Tage später, also aktuell: 1$=6,11 Lira


----------



## Leob12 (15. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> 2 Tage später, also aktuell: 1$=6,11 Lira


Brudi Erdogan regelt das mit Schellen. 
Oder waren es eher die Maßnahmen betreffend Waal Street?^^

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (15. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Sultan Erdogan ist schon ein krasser Typ. Lässt sich von keinem unterbuttern und lässt die Türkei auch nicht erpressen. Hat sogar die Eier der ganzen Welt zu strotzen. Nicht wie andere Politiker direkt ja und amen wenn was von der USA verlangt wird. Aktueller Plan ist den Handel mit der jeweiligen Landeswährung zwischen anderen Ländern zu tätigen.


----------



## RtZk (15. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> 2 Tage später, also aktuell: 1$=6,11 Lira



Du hast halt so viel Ahnung von Wirtschaft wie Erdogan. 
Finanzspritzen von der Notenbank erhöhen nur das eigentliche Problem, und zwar die Inflation.
Ich garantiere dir die „unabhängige Justiz“ wird den Pastor freilassen, das ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.
Aber du siehst es ja sicher so wie dein Vorbild, der Türkischen Wirtschaft geht es gut, wer was anderes sagt wandert in den Knast.


----------



## Duvar (15. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Gut möglich, heute hat das Gericht, erneut sich dagegen entschieden, den Pastor auf freien Fuß zu setzen.
Ich hab gar keine Ahnung von der Wirtschaft ehrlich gesagt, habe nur aktuelle Werte genannt, Hauptsache du hast Ahnung, vllt rettest du demnächst die Welt mit deinen Weisheiten^^
Aber vorher solltest du mal an dir arbeiten bzw deine Vergangenheit eventuell aufarbeiten, weil wie erwähnt ich vermute da ist irgendwas tief im Busch.


----------



## Poulton (15. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



RtZk schrieb:


> Aber du siehst es ja sicher so wie dein Vorbild, der Türkischen Wirtschaft geht es gut, wer was anderes sagt wandert in den Knast.


Sind bestimmt alles verkappte Gülen-Anhänger. 



Duvar schrieb:


> [...] weil wie erwähnt ich vermute da ist irgendwas tief im Busch.


Weil er nicht in die Türkei fährt und dort mit (hartem) Westgeld um sich wirft?


----------



## RtZk (15. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Gut möglich, heute hat das Gericht, erneut sich dagegen entschieden, den Pastor auf freien Fuß zu setzen.
> Ich hab gar keine Ahnung von der Wirtschaft ehrlich gesagt, habe nur aktuelle Werte genannt, Hauptsache du hast Ahnung, vllt rettest du demnächst die Welt mit deinen Weisheiten^^



Dir ist die Ironie bewusst? Die Justiz in der Türkei ist 0,0 unabhängig und das merkt auch jeder der nicht Augen und Ohren absichtlich verschließt. 
So leid es mir für dich tut, ja ich habe offensichtlich mehr Ahnung als du und dein Sultan.


----------



## Duvar (15. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Poulton schrieb:


> Weil er nicht in die Türkei fährt und dort mit (hartem) Westgeld um sich wirft?



Höh was hat das damit zu tun, seine Cents kann er behalten 
Der eine ohne Ahnung ist Sultan und rtzk mit der Oberahnung ist unser Forenpro^^
Wie dem auch sei, die Türken haben ja knapp 600 Jahre über die Welt geherrscht, vllt huldigen wir demnächst ja alle Sultan Erdo


----------



## Leob12 (15. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Gut möglich, heute hat das Gericht, erneut sich dagegen entschieden, den Pastor auf freien Fuß zu setzen.
> Ich hab gar keine Ahnung von der Wirtschaft ehrlich gesagt, habe nur aktuelle Werte genannt, Hauptsache du hast Ahnung, vllt rettest du demnächst die Welt mit deinen Weisheiten^^
> Aber vorher solltest du mal an dir arbeiten bzw deine Vergangenheit eventuell aufarbeiten, weil wie erwähnt ich vermute da ist irgendwas tief im Busch.


So wie die Sache mit den Armeniern? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (15. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Wie kann jemand der angeblich kein Erdogan Anhänger ist, diese Fakten derart ignorieren und andere angreifen?

Duvar guck mal auf FAZ.net und lies den Brief aus Istanbul. Sehr interessante Einblicke...


----------



## Taonris (15. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Höh was hat das damit zu tun, seine Cents kann er behalten
> Der eine ohne Ahnung ist Sultan und rtzk mit der Oberahnung ist unser Forenpro^^
> Wie dem auch sei, die Türken haben ja knapp 600 Jahre über die Welt geherrscht, vllt huldigen wir demnächst ja alle Sultan Erdo



Wann haben die Türken bitte über die Welt geherrscht, die Osmanen waren nix anderes als ein massenmordender sklaventreibender Gewaltmob der Gott(nix Allah) sei Dank immer vor den Toren Wiens scheiterte. Hätten die Osmanen Wien eingenommen wären wie jetzt in sämtlichen Aspekten vermutlich auf dem Stand des 17 Jhds verblieben. Dass du hier wieder in die typisch türkische Abwehrhaltung verfällst is auch nix neues, hier im schönen Europa lässt es sich immer toll von der Türkei und Erdowahn schwärmen. Übrigens der einwöchige Heimaturlaub im All-In Resort Antalya mit kühlem Efes am Pool verrät nix über den wahren Zustand der Türkei.


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Sultan Erdogan ist schon ein krasser Typ. Lässt sich von keinem unterbuttern und lässt die Türkei auch nicht erpressen. Hat sogar die Eier der ganzen Welt zu strotzen. Nicht wie andere Politiker direkt ja und amen wenn was von der USA verlangt wird. Aktueller Plan ist den Handel mit der jeweiligen Landeswährung zwischen anderen Ländern zu tätigen.



Erdogan macht die USA ja jetzt dafür verantwortlich, dass es der türkischen Wirtschaft nicht so gut geht.
Kennt man -- immer haben andere Schuld. Nie man selbst.


----------



## Poulton (15. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Auron1902 schrieb:


> die Osmanen waren nix anderes als ein massenmordender sklaventreibender Gewaltmob


Worin sie sich nicht zu den europäischen Staaten unterschieden. Außer man verklärt z.B. den 30-jährigen Krieg zu einer Schunkelfahrt mit Kaffee und Kuchen auf dem Oberrhein und Leibeigenschaft, peinliche Gerichtsbarkeit, Dreieckhandel, ... zu einem Akt des Humanismus.



Auron1902 schrieb:


> immer vor den Toren Wiens scheiterte.


Aber auch nur, weil man sich in Europa mal kurzfristig zusammengerauft hat und seine Kriege untereinander hat sein lassen. Danach ging es munter weiter und man hat sich untereinander wieder die Köpfe eingeschlagen. Bzw. ohne diese Kriege untereinander, wäre das osmanische Reich wahrscheinlich nichtmal bis nach Wien gekommen.


----------



## Taonris (15. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Poulton schrieb:


> Worin sie sich nicht zu den europäischen Staaten unterschieden. Außer man verklärt z.B. den 30-jährigen Krieg zu einer Schunkelfahrt mit Kaffee und Kuchen auf dem Oberrhein und Leibeigenschaft, peinliche Gerichtsbarkeit, Dreieckhandel, ... zu einem Akt des Humanismus.
> 
> 
> Aber auch nur, weil man sich in Europa mal kurzfristig zusammengerauft hat und seine Kriege untereinander hat sein lassen. Danach ging es munter weiter und man hat sich untereinander wieder die Köpfe eingeschlagen.



Mir ist die europäische Geschichte bekannt nur machen die Schandtaten und Kriege der europäischen Völker die der Osmanen nicht besser.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Poulton schrieb:


> Bzw. ohne diese Kriege untereinander, wäre das osmanische Reich wahrscheinlich nichtmal bis nach Wien gekommen.



Ohne die Rivalität und Zwistigkeiten der Christen damals untereinander wären die Osmanen wohl schon um 1300 n.Chr. rum nur, um  mal "Kackdreist" bei Gauland zu plagatieren, einen Fliegenschiss der Geschichte geblieben, die aus den vorderasiatischen Steppen kamen und in Anatolien von Byzantinern und mitteleuropäischen Heeren plattgewalzt worden wären.

Aber wie Geschichte nunmal so ist, den Byzantinern kam niemand aus Mitteleuropa zur Hilfe, bzw. hat man deren Probleme noch ausgenutzt und die christlichen Staaten Mitteleuropas waren allgemein mehr damit beschäftigt untereinander auszutragen wer denn nun das Anrecht darauf hat das Erbe Westroms antreten zu dürfen, obwohl das am Ende nur ein idiotischer Titel war den keiner von ihnen je auch nur im Ansatz inhaltlich, geschweige den territorial ausfüllen konnte. 

Aber so kennt man die Menschheit halt, bis heute, um jeden Scheiß wird halt gestritten und gekämpft, selbst wenn er noch so schwachsinnig und wenig zielführend ist und am Ende niemand wirklich was davon hat, außer wieder ein paar Unternehmen / Personen die sich auf dem Rücken aller anderen die  Taschen füllen konnten.


----------



## Poulton (15. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber wie Geschichte nunmal so ist, den Byzantinern kam niemand aus Mitteleuropa zur Hilfe, bzw. hat man deren Probleme noch ausgenutzt  [...]


Die Kreuzzüge haben noch mit dazu beigetragen, das Byzanz so schnell unterging. 



> Aber so kennt man die Menschheit halt, bis heute, um jeden Scheiß wird halt gestritten und gekämpft, selbst wenn er noch so schwachsinnig und wenig zielführend ist und am Ende niemand wirklich was davon hat, außer wieder ein paar Unternehmen / Personen die sich auf dem Rücken aller anderen die  Taschen füllen konnten.


Solche Sätze und dann Mitglied in der Union?


----------



## Verminaard (15. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, die Türken haben ja knapp 600 Jahre über die Welt geherrscht, vllt huldigen wir demnächst ja alle Sultan Erdo



Wenn der eigene Horizont nur bis Wien reicht, kann man fast von der ganzen Welt sprechen.
So setzt sich das dann leider bei vielen Themen weiter fort.


Und nein, ich werde nie, einfach ueberhaupt nicht, einem Sultan huldigen.


----------



## Duvar (15. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie kann jemand der angeblich kein Erdogan Anhänger ist, diese Fakten derart ignorieren und andere angreifen?
> 
> Duvar guck mal auf FAZ.net und lies den Brief aus Istanbul. Sehr interessante Einblicke...


Sage das doch nur aus Spaß, weil ich weiß wie der ein oder andere dann hier abgeht 
Siehst ja selbst wie die drauf anspringen.

@auron Immerhin haben die Osmanen nicht für zig Millionen Tote gesorgt, welche mit den abscheulichsten Mitteln vergast, verbrannt gequält etc wurden, ohne Rücksicht auf ältere oder kleine Kinder, Frauen usw. Wer sind hier die Massenmörder? Wer hatte zig Millionen Sklaven in Afrika während der Kolonialisierung? Wer nährt sich noch heute vom Leid anderer? Wer verschachert selbst heute noch massenhaft Waffen ins Ausland und ist noch immer für Massenmord mit verantwortlich? 

Aber ja, natürlich ist Sultan Erdogan der böse hier, wie kann er es wagen und zig Millionen Flüchtlinge aufnehmen und vielen Leidtragenden auf der Welt zu helfen? Das durch die Unterwanderung des Staates viele Festgenommen wurden und viele Entlassen wurden ist natürlich zu kritisieren, vor allem wenn es unschuldige getroffen hat, aber alles in allem gibt es in der Türkei kaum eine Alternative, die Opposition ist fürn Hintern. Erdogans Machtausbau ist auch zu kritisieren, nur einer muss wohl das Zepter in die Hand nehmen dort und mal von Grund auf alles umstrukturieren. Erdogan lebt und herrscht nicht auf ewig. Hauptsache der Türkei und den Menschen dort geht es besser in Zukunft.


----------



## Verminaard (15. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> @auron Immerhin haben die Osmanen nicht für zig Millionen Tote gesorgt, welche mit den abscheulichsten Mitteln vergast, verbrannt gequält etc wurden, ohne Rücksicht auf ältere oder kleine Kinder, Frauen usw. Wer sind hier die Massenmörder?


Wieder mal mit dem Finger auf andere Zeigen, kehr mal vor der eigenen Tuer:
Voelkermord an den Armeniern – Wikipedia
Stimmt ist ja nicht passiert, weil Erdogan sagt das ist nie passiert.



Duvar schrieb:


> Wer hatte zig Millionen Sklaven in Afrika während der Kolonialisierung? Wer nährt sich noch heute vom Leid anderer?


Hier wieder gleiche Aussage wie oben. Schau mal selbst:
Mediterraner Sklavenhandel – Wikipedia



Duvar schrieb:


> Wer verschachert selbst heute noch massenhaft Waffen ins Ausland und ist noch immer für Massenmord mit verantwortlich?


Der der die Waffen verkauft ist genau so schuld wie der der die Waffen kauft, egal wo, und einsetzt.
Wie ist das mit den Angriffen auf nicht tuerkischem Boden?
Dein Sultan fuehrt in einem anderen Land einen Angriffskrieg und Deutschland ist mitschuld weil es Erdolf Waffen verkauft.
Dieser Logik kann ich nicht ganz folgen, sorry bin ich zu dumm fuer.



Duvar schrieb:


> Aber ja, natürlich ist Sultan Erdogan der böse hier, wie kann er es wagen und zig Millionen Flüchtlinge aufnehmen und vielen Leidtragenden auf der Welt zu helfen? Das durch die unterwanderung des Staates viele Festgenommen wurden und viele Entlassen wurden ist natürlich zu kritisieren, vor allem wenn es unschuldige getroffen hat.



Stimmt, die Leute finden es so toll in der Tuerkei, bekommen aehnliche Zuwendungen wie in manchen europaeischen Staedten, das sie gar nicht dort weg wollen.
Hat nix damit zu tun, das Schlepper jede menge Geld kosten und die so gerne in der Tuerkei sind.

Meine Fresse, mit solch einer Argumentation und Logik.
Unfassbar.

Aber wird schoen ein Verhalten aufgezeigt. Opferrolle einnehmen, auf die anderen zeigen und mimimi.


----------



## Verminaard (15. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

gelöscht wegen Doppelpost.
Danke Lag, oder so.


----------



## Sparanus (15. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ohne die Rivalität und Zwistigkeiten der Christen damals untereinander wären die Osmanen wohl schon um 1300 n.Chr. rum nur, um  mal "Kackdreist" bei Gauland zu plagatieren, einen Fliegenschiss der Geschichte geblieben, die aus den vorderasiatischen Steppen kamen und in Anatolien von Byzantinern und mitteleuropäischen Heeren plattgewalzt worden wären.



Das ist nicht richtig, sie mussten auch die islamische Welt unter ihre Kontrolle bringen und das haben sie auch nur geschafft weil die islamische Welt nicht im entferntesten geeint war. Der Kalif hatte keine Macht mehr etc
Hab mir dazu letztens ein interessantes Buch durchgelesen.


----------



## Duvar (15. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Verminaard schrieb:


> gelöscht wegen Doppelpost.
> Danke Lag, oder so.



Nicht schlimm war eh nur Quark. 
Wenn du Armenien und das von mir genannte gleichsetzt, na dann gute Nacht. 


Der Sultan hat vorgeschlagen eine unabhängige Untersuchungskommission aus ausländischen Experten zu bilden, damit sie der Sache auf den Grund gehen können, aber Armenien ist leider nicht gewillt seine Archive zu öffnen, im Gegensatz zur Türkei. Ist wohl nicht in deren Interesse. Auf jeden Fall reicht ein kleiner Besen aus um vor meiner Türe zu kehren, was brauchst du, alle Staubsauger der Welt?
Bezüglich des Kolonialismus und der Sklaven, sage ich mal nix, weil es einfach lächerlich ist, wie du versuchst im def Mode, gegen all die Missetaten der letzten Jahrhunderte inkl WW 1+2 und dem danach dich zu rechtfertigen. Das kannst du vergessen...


----------



## Taonris (15. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Nicht schlimm war eh nur Quark.
> Wenn du Armenien und das von mir genannte gleichsetzt, na dann gute Nacht.
> 
> 
> ...



Die Geschichte mit den Archiven ist der selbe Erdowahn-Propaganda Müll den deine Volksgenossen auf Social Media immer wieder posten, wenn du mir irgendwelche Belege bringst das die Archive von Armenien geschlossen sind dann wäre deine Aussagen von Bedeutung sonst ist das wieder nur das wiederholen von geistigem Dünnpfiff. Ihr Auslandstürken werdet nur als Propagandawerkzeug missbraucht, mir ist die Innenpolitik der Türkei egal was die Türken die seit Generationen hier leben verzapfen aber nicht. Die Sklaverei ist übrigens in der muslimischen Welt bis heute üblich man braucht nur nach Quatar schauen.


----------



## RtZk (15. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Nicht schlimm war eh nur Quark.
> Wenn du Armenien und das von mir genannte gleichsetzt, na dann gute Nacht.
> 
> 
> ...



Nein nein, das Osmanische Reich war natürlich nicht im 1. Weltkrieg beteiligt und hat Völkermorde begangen. 
Im 2. Weltkrieg waren sie noch schwächer als heute und noch politisch irrelevanter, aber glaub mir genauso wie alle Muslime hätten Sie gerne beim Judenvergasen mit geholfen, hier sollten diese gewissen Personen lieber gleich ganz still sein, selbst mit den Nazis kollaborieren und Antisemitismus praktizieren, aber dann die Verbrechen im 3. Reich als Gegenbeispiel für eigene Untaten nehmen, die Türken sind genauso schlimm wie die Japaner, eigene Kriegsverbrechen hat es nie gegeben ist euer Motto.


----------



## Duvar (15. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> 2 Tage später, also aktuell: 1$=6,11 Lira



Update: 1$ aktuell 5.90 Lira
1€= 6.70 Lira

Streit zwischen USA und Tuerkei: Katar unterstuetzt Erdogan mit Milliarden-Investitionen - Wirtschaft - Tagesspiegel
YouTube
YouTube


----------



## Sparanus (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



RtZk schrieb:


> Im 2. Weltkrieg waren sie noch schwächer als heute und noch politisch irrelevanter



Ähm grober Unfug?
Es gab im zweiten Weltkrieg kein osmanisches Reich mehr und die Türkei in Atatürks Tradition hatte sicherlich keine Lust beim Holocaust mitzumachen oder den Islam auszuleben.


----------



## RtZk (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ähm grober Unfug?
> Es gab im zweiten Weltkrieg kein osmanisches Reich mehr und die Türkei in Atatürks Tradition hatte sicherlich keine Lust beim Holocaust mitzumachen oder den Islam auszuleben.



Die Türkei war der Nachfolger und die Personen waren immer noch Muslime, auch, wenn Atatürk immerhin den Staat selbst säkularisiert hat. 
Und bis heute habe ich von keinem einzigen Muslimen je auch nur ein einziges gutes Wort über Israel oder das Judentum gehört. 
So wie sie es heute als Gerechtigkeit bezeichnen, wenn ein Terrorist in Israel Menschen tötet, so war es damals nicht anders.
Muslimische NS-Helfer - Hakenkreuz und Halbmond - Politik - Sueddeutsche.de


----------



## Duvar (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Du hast einfach von nix einen Plan aber Hauptsache Humbug verzapfen. Einen Menschen zu töten ist im Islam von der Sünde her gleichgesetzt mit dem Umbringen der ganzen Menschheit. Der Grund warum du von keinem Moslem was Gutes über Israel bzw Juden gehört hast, ist vor allem wegen der Aktionen welche sie in Palästina abziehen!
Die Engländer haben soweit ich weiß viele Juden im 2. Weltkrieg mit sehr vielen Schiffen nach Palästina gebracht... Schritt für Schritt wurden die Palästinenser dann verdrängt und weggebombt. Schau dir doch mal die Grenzen von Israel bei Staatsgründung an und schau wie es jetzt aussieht. Was meinst du was für ein Leid deren Politik für die Menschen dort gebracht hat und noch immer bringt. Schau dir mal paar Dokus über Palästina an, wie die Menschen dort leben und was sie für ein Leid ertragen müssen. Die heiligen Stätten der Muslime werden dort mit Füßen getreten. Was meinst du wie viele Juden die Türkei damals aufgenommen hat, als die hier vergast verbrannt und zerstückelt wurden.
Mit den Juden gab es seit je her Stress, wegen diversen Gründen. Dies bedeutet nicht das man alle Juden oder Israelis nun hasst, nur deren Politik nachdem die selbst im 2. Weltkrieg so viel Leid ertragen haben... Nun lassen die alles an den Palästinensern aus, obwohl sie es besser wissen sollten.


----------



## Sparanus (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



RtZk schrieb:


> Die Türkei war der Nachfolger und die Personen waren immer noch Muslime, auch, wenn Atatürk immerhin den Staat selbst säkularisiert hat.


Unfug bleibt Unfug, die Türkei ist der Rechtsnachfolger mehr nicht. Du sagst doch auch nicht, dass das Deutsche Reich 1965 schwach war oder?


----------



## RtZk (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Du hast einfach von nix einen Plan aber Hauptsache Humbug verzapfen. Einen Menschen zu töten ist im Islam von der Sünde her gleichgesetzt mit dem Umbringen der ganzen Menschheit. Der Grund warum du von keinem Moslem was Gutes über Israel bzw Juden gehört hast, ist vor allem wegen der Aktionen welche sie in Palästina abziehen!
> Die Engländer haben soweit ich weiß viele Juden im 2. Weltkrieg mit sehr vielen Schiffen nach Palästina gebracht... Schritt für Schritt wurden die Palästinenser dann verdrängt und weggebombt. Schau dir doch mal die Grenzen von Israel bei Staatsgründung an und schau wie es jetzt aussieht. Was meinst du was für ein Leid deren Politik für die Menschen dort gebracht hat und noch immer bringt. Schau dir mal paar Dokus über Palästina an, wie die Menschen dort leben und was sie für ein Leid ertragen müssen. Die heiligen Stätten der Muslime werden dort mit Füßen getreten. Was meinst du wie viele Juden die Türkei damals aufgenommen hat, als die hier vergast verbrannt und zerstückelt wurden.
> Mit den Juden gab es seit je her Stress, wegen diversen Gründen. Dies bedeutet nicht das man alle Juden oder Israelis nun hasst, nur deren Politik nachdem die selbst im 2. Weltkrieg so viel Leid ertragen haben... Nun lassen die alles an den Palästinensern aus, obwohl sie es besser wissen sollten.



Sure 2,178
Pa: Ihr Gläubigen! Bei Totschlag ist euch die Vergeltung vorgeschrieben: ein Freier für einen Freien, ein Sklave für einen Sklaven und ein weibliches Wesen für ein weibliches Wesen.

Sure 2,191
Pa: Und tötet sie (d.h. die heidnischen Gegner), wo (immer) ihr sie zu fassen bekommt, und vertreibt sie, von wo sie euch vertrieben haben!

Sure 2,193
Pa: Und kämpft gegen sie, bis niemand (mehr) versucht, (Gläubige zum Abfall vom Islam) zu verführen, und bis nur noch Allah verehrt wird!

Sure 2,216
Pa: Euch ist vorgeschrieben, (gegen die Ungläubigen) zu kämpfen, obwohl es euch zuwider ist.

Sure 2,244
Pa: Und kämpft um Allahs willen!

Sure 4,74
Pa: Und wenn einer um Allahs willen kämpft, und er wird getötet – oder er siegt -, werden wir ihm (im Jenseits) gewaltigen Lohn geben.

Sure 4,76
Pa: Diejenigen, die gläubig sind, kämpfen um Allahs willen, diejenigen, die ungläubig sind, um der Götzen willen. Kämpft nun gegen die Freunde des Satans!

Sure 4,104
Pa: Und lasst nicht nach in eurer Bereitschaft, den Feind aufzusuchen und zum Kampf zu stellen.

Sure 5,35
Pa: Ihr Gläubigen! Fürchtet Allah und trachtet danach, ihm nahe zu kommen, und führet um seinetwillen Krieg.

Sure 8,12
Pa: Haut (ihnen [ den Ungläubigen ] mit dem Schwert) auf den Nacken und schlagt zu auf jeden Finger von ihnen!

Sure 8,39 [textgleich mit Sure 2,193]
Pa: Und kämpft gegen sie, bis niemand (mehr) versucht, (Gläubige zum Abfall vom Islam) zu verführen, und bis nur noch Allah verehrt wird!

Sure 9,5
Pa: Und wenn die heiligen Monate abgelaufen sind, dann tötet die Heiden, wo ihr sie findet, greift sie, umzingelt sie und lauert ihnen überall auf.

Sure 9,36
Pa: Und kämpft allesamt gegen die Heiden, so wie sie allesamt gegen euch kämpfen.

Sure 9,111
Pa: Nun müssen sie (die Gläubigen) um Allahs willen kämpfen und dabei töten oder den Tod erleiden.

Sure 9,123
Pa: Ihr Gläubigen! Kämpft gegen diejenigen von den Ungläubigen, die euch nahe sind! Sie sollen merken, dass ihr hart sein könnt.

Sure 47,35
Pa: Lasst nun (in eurem Kampfeswillen) nicht nach und ruft (die Gegner) nicht (vorzeitig) zum Frieden, wo ihr doch (letzten Endes) die Oberhand haben werdet!

Ja, im Islam ist töten eine so schreckliche Sünde, dass sogar dazu aufgerufen wird. 

Palaestinakrieg – Wikipedia
Wer hat wohl den Konflikt begonnen ?
Israel wird seit seiner Wiedergründung nur angegriffen und angefeindet. 
Aber glaub ruhig die Propaganda der Palästinenser, die wollen keinen Frieden und haben auch noch nie Frieden gewollt, das einzige was sie wollen ist die Juden aus dem nahen Osten vertreiben, aber zum Glück sind sie nicht so schwach, dass sie sich vertreiben lassen.


----------



## Don-71 (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ohne mich hier einmischen zu wollen, aber so richtig Sattelfest in Geschichte  bist du nicht Duvar!

Cemal Pascha – Wikipedia



> Scharf ging Cemal in Syrien und Palästina sowohl gegen arabische Nationalisten wie auch jüdisch-zionistische Siedlungen vor. 1915 und 1916 wurden Führer arabischer Geheimgesellschaften in Damaskus und Beirut verhaftet, unter Folter verhört und von Militärtribunalen zum Tod verurteilt. Cemal rechtfertigte 1916 sein Vorgehen in dem Buch La verité sur la question syrienne. Gegen die zionistische Siedlungsbewegung in Palästina wollte Cemal mit harter Hand vorgehen. Sein Plan einer Vertreibung der seit der ersten Alija eingewanderten „ausländischen“ Juden wurde allerdings von der Regierung in Istanbul aufgehalten, nachdem das Deutsche Reich und die USA diplomatisch interveniert hatten. Das Angebot von David Ben Gurion und Jizchak Ben Zwi, ein jüdisches Freikorps zur Verteidigung der osmanischen Herrschaft in Palästina aufzubauen, beantwortete Cemal mit der Ausweisung der beiden sozialistisch-zionistischen Politiker. *Im Frühjahr 1917 ordnete er die „Umsiedlung“ jüdischer Siedler aus Jaffa an, die der Kollaboration mit dem britischen Feind beschuldigt wurden, und erwog darüber hinaus, auch die jüdische Zivilbevölkerung Jerusalems deportieren zu lassen. Es kam zu Ausschreitungen und Morden durch osmanische Soldaten. Erneut verhinderte nicht zuletzt das Veto des deutschen Auswärtigen Amtes eine mit dem Armeniermassaker vergleichbare Tragödie. *Die deutsche Unterstützung für die Zionisten, unterstützt durch humanitäre Hilfe der bis 1917 neutralen USA, war wesentlich dem Engagement des damals in Konstantinopel für die Zionistische Weltorganisation aktiven Richard Lichtheim zu verdanken.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Die Engländer haben soweit ich weiß viele Juden im 2. Weltkrieg mit sehr vielen Schiffen nach Palästina gebracht...



"Von nix nen Plan" haben, könnte man von der Stelle deiner Aussage auch sagen. Solltest dich vieleicht erstmal selbst informieren bevor du hier solche krude anmutenden "Verschwörungstheorien" von dir gibst 
Die Engländer haben nicht aktiv die Migration von Juden nach Israel gefördert, im Gegenteil sogar, sie haben wehement und aktiv versucht die unregistrierte Migration von Juden nach Palästina zu unterbinden, weil es schon damals zu massiven Spannungen zwischen Palästinensern und Juden kam, weil erstere die verstärke Migration der Juden nach Palästina missbilligten und die Briten die Befürchtung hatten das ihnen bei einer weiteren Migration und Ausweitung der arabischen Proteste die Kontrolle über die Region entgleiten könnte:



> Seit dem Aufstand im Warschauer Ghetto  im Januar 1943 wuchs die Zahl jüdischer Flüchtlinge erneut. *Die  britische Regierung ließ nun immer häufiger jüdische Siedlungen in  Palästina durchsuchen, illegale Einwanderer verhaften und verbot  zionistische Zeitungen. 1944 weiteten die zionistischen  Untergrundorganisationen Irgun und Lechi  ihre Anschläge gegen die Briten aus.* Gleichzeitig kämpften etwa 100.000  der bis dahin 500.000 palästinischen Juden mit den Alliierten in Europa  gegen die Deutschen. In den letzten Kriegsmonaten befreiten die  Alliierten einige der nationalsozialistischen Vernichtungslager,  darunter am 27. Januar 1945 das ** Auschwitz.  Kein europäischer Staat außer Frankreich und Schweden erklärte sich  nach Kriegsende am 8. Mai 1945 bereit, die überlebenden Juden  aufzunehmen. Die Zionistische Weltorganisation forderte, wenigstens die  überlebenden **-Häftlinge einwandern zu lassen. *US-Präsident Harry S. Truman  forderte die Briten auf, sofort 100.000 jüdische Einwanderer  zuzulassen, doch der britische Außenminister Ernest Bevin hielt an dem  niedrigen Monatskontingent fest. Aus der Sowjetunion wurden seit Februar  1946 etwa 175.000 vom NS-Regime vertriebene polnische Juden in ihr  Heimatland abgeschoben, dort aber von den ortsansässigen Polen, die  ihren Besitz vielfach übernommen hatten, abgelehnt. 95.000 von ihnen  flohen daraufhin über Westeuropa nach Palästina. *Die Hagana, die jüdische Brigade der britischen Armee, und der Mossad organisierten nun gemeinsam die illegale Einwanderung der Shoa-Überlebenden, die sogenannte Berisha.
> *Die Briten ließen 50.000 von ihnen in den Jahren 1945/46 in  Vertriebenenlager in die amerikanische Besatzungszone nach Deutschland  zurückbringen, andere wurden in Zypern interniert.* *Während einer Razzia  am 29. Juni 1946 nahm die britische Armee alle in Palästina auffindbaren  Mitglieder der Jewish Agency und führende Zionisten gefangen und  arrestierte sie wochenlang in einem Lager in Lod, ca. 20 Kilometer  östlich von Tel Aviv. *
> 
> 
> ...



...



Sparanus schrieb:


> *Unfug bleibt Unfug*, die Türkei ist der  Rechtsnachfolger mehr nicht. Du sagst doch auch nicht, dass das Deutsche  Reich 1965 schwach war oder?



Pass lieber auf, nicht das du wegen "persöhnlicher Anfeindungen" noch auf seiner Ignoreliste landest.


----------



## Don-71 (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

@ RtZk



> Palaestinakrieg – Wikipedia
> Wer hat wohl den Konflikt begonnen ?
> Israel wird seit seiner Wiedergründung nur angegriffen und angefeindet.
> Aber glaub ruhig die Propaganda der Palästinenser, die wollen keinen Frieden und haben auch noch nie Frieden gewollt, das einzige was sie wollen ist die Juden aus dem nahen Osten vertreiben, aber zum Glück sind sie nicht so schwach, dass sie sich vertreiben lassen.



Du generierst dich mit solchen Sprüchen aber auch nicht besser, bei diesem Konflikt gibt es keine Unschuldigen und schon gar nicht ist Israel nur das Opfer und die Palästinenser die Bösen, der Staat Israel und Teile seiner Politiker sind genauso skrupellos und wollen auch keinen Frieden, dass sieht man seit JAHRZEHNTEN an der Siedlungspolitik und dem aktuellen Nationalitätsgesetz!


----------



## RtZk (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Don-71 schrieb:


> @ RtZk
> 
> 
> 
> Du generierst dich mit solchen Sprüchen aber auch nicht besser, bei diesem Konflikt gibt es keine Unschuldigen und schon gar nicht ist Israel nur das Opfer und die Palästinenser die Bösen, der Staat Israel und Teile seiner Politiker sind überaus skrupellos und wollen auch keinen Frieden, dass sieht man seit JAHRZEHNTEN an der Siedlungspolitik!



Unschuldige nicht, doch wenn du Skrupel hast überlebst du nicht lange in einer Region wo das Motto lautet "Juden ins Meer treiben" ergo Aufruf zum Völkermord, der auch sofort geschehen würde, wenn die arabischen Staaten die Macht dazu hätten, was sie aber mitnichten haben. 
Die Siedlerpolitik ist im Grunde nach völlig korrekt, jeder muss sich bewusst sein, dass sein eigenes Handeln Folgen hat, gehe ich in ein anderes Land und steche dort Leute nur wegen ihres Glauben ab, dann brauche ich mich nicht wundern, wenn ich die Konsequenzen zu spüren bekomme. Das haben die Araber allerdings noch immer nicht verstanden, doch mit Reden kommt man bei denen nicht weit und ist man noch nie gekommen.
Komischerweise hört man in Israel nichts von einem breit unterstützten Aufruf zum Völkermord.
Mit deutschen Maßstäben braucht man diesen Konflikt nicht bewerten. Hier stimmt der Spruch Unrecht ist nicht mit Unrecht zu vergelten eben doch nicht, denn ohne dieses würde Israel von der Landkarte verschwinden.


----------



## Don-71 (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Mit dieser Einstellung wird es nie Frieden geben und die Provokationen gehen für mich von beiden Seiten aus und ich sehe hier Israel absolut nicht im Recht!


----------



## RtZk (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Und was wird passieren, sobald Israel die Waffen niederlegt und die Grenzen öffnet?
Nur das es klar ist, ich will darauf keine Antwort, denn die Worte der Araber sprechen eine deutliche Sprache.


----------



## Duvar (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Brauchst net mit so einem Copy Paste Auszug kommen, lies im Kontext islam.de / Quran UEbersetzung -  Suren /
Was meinst du was die Götzendiener mit den Moslems damals gemacht haben? Es waren kriegszustände, oder denkst du tatsächlich, dies sei ein Aufruf an alle Moslems, alle ungläubigen zu killen?
Wie gesagt, einen Menschen grundlos zu töten bedeutet die selbe Sünde, wie wenn man die Menschheit auslöscht. Dein erster Satz bezieht sich auf die irdische Bestrafung jener Mörder, was meinst du was ohne diese Regelungen damals los war?
Familienkriege mit massenhaft Todesopfern etc pp. Islam bedeutet nicht ohne Grund unter anderem Frieden, nur einfach aus dem Kontext gerissene Suren hier voll zu klatschen...
Warum killen denn dann alle Moslems nicht alle non Moslems du Schlauberger?


----------



## RtZk (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Brauchst net mit so einem Copy Paste Auszug kommen, lies im Kontext islam.de / Quran UEbersetzung -  Suren /
> Was meinst du was die Götzendiener mit den Moslems damals gemacht haben? Es waren kriegszustände, oder denkst du tatsächlich, dies sei ein Aufruf an alle Moslems, alle ungläubigen zu killen?
> Wie gesagt, einen Menschen grundlos zu töten bedeutet die selbe Sünde, wie wenn man die Menschheit auslöscht. Dein erster Satz bezieht sich auf die irdische Bestrafung jener Mörder, was meinst du was ohne diese Regelungen damals los war?
> Familienkriege mit massenhaft Todesopfern etc pp. Islam bedeutet nicht ohne Grund unter anderem Frieden, nur einfach aus dem Kontext gerissene Suren hier voll zu klatschen...
> Warum killen denn dann alle Moslems nicht alle non Moslems du Schlauberger?



Weil die meisten sich genauso wie Christen das aus ihrem ach so heiligen Buch herauspicken was ihnen passt, die die das wörtlich nehmen heißen eben Terroristen und Salafisten.
Also befürwortest du, dass man denjenigen der einen anderen tötet auch tötet? Dann ist Deutschland definitiv das falsche Land für dich.
Religion hat schon immer Kriege entstehen lassen und wird es auch weiterhin, bis sich der vernunftbegabte Mensch durchsetzt.


----------



## Don-71 (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



> Und was wird passieren, sobald Israel die Waffen niederlegt und die Grenzen öffnet?



Bei dir gibt es anscheinend nur Schwarz oder Weiß, so ist die Welt aber nicht!
Niemand sagt, dass Israel entwaffnet werden soll!

Man sollte an einer politischen Lösung des Problems arbeiten, der beide Seiten zufriedenstellt!
Ich bin tief davon überzeugt das die MEHRHEIT der Palästinesische Bevölkerung mehr als die Schnauze voll hat, ständig instrumentalisiert zu werden von den Radikalen, insoweit wäre schon geholfen wenn Israel mal über ein paar Schatten springen würde, dass es der Mehrheit der palästinensischen Bevölkerung einfach wirtschaftlich besser geht und den Siedlungbau endlich einstellen würde und teilweise wieder rückgängig machen würde.

So wie es im Moment ist, wird der Krieg immer weiter gehen, da die Palästinenser absolut NICHTS außer ihrem Leben zu verlieren haben!


----------



## Duvar (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Don weisst du was Kriegszustand ist? Die Araber und Juden sind dem Osmanischen Reich in den Rücken gefallen usw, ist einfach zu viel das hier alles aufzuschreiben, ich sag nur kurz und knapp "Kriegszustand" dazu.

rztk Laut islamischen Recht hat man sich an die Gesetze des Landes zu halten, in dem man lebt. So sind nun mal islamische Recht, wenn du zB mal Papa bist oder wirst und ich deine 4 Jährige Tochter erst missbrauche, dann foltere und qualvoll töte, was würdest du dann mit mir machen wollen bzw was wäre in deinen Augen die gerechte Strafe für mich? (nur als Beispiel, natürlich nicht ernst gemeint)


----------



## RtZk (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei dir gibt es anscheinend nur Schwarz oder Weiß, so ist die Welt aber nicht!
> Niemand sagt, dass Israel entwaffnet werden soll!
> 
> Man sollte an einer politischen Lösung des Problems arbeiten, der beide Seiten zufriedenstellt!
> ...




Wenn sie die Schnauze voll haben, wieso übernimmt dann nicht die angebliche Mehrheit die Macht? Bist du gemäßigt bekommst du mit Israel keine Probleme, siehe Jordanien und Ägypten.
Nach meiner Meinung, und übrigens auch nach unserer Verfassung, ist das Leben das höchste Gut und daher haben sie nach meiner Meinung immer noch das wertvollste zu verlieren.




Duvar schrieb:


> Don weisst du was Kriegszustand ist? Die Araber und Juden sind dem Osmanischen Reich in den Rücken gefallen usw, ist einfach zu viel das hier alles aufzuschreiben, ich sag nur kurz und knapp "Kriegszustand" dazu.
> 
> rztk Laut islamischen Recht hat man sich an die Gesetze des Landes zu halten, in dem man lebt. So sind nun mal islamische Recht, wenn du zB mal Papa bist oder wirst und ich deine 4 Jährige Tochter erst missbrauche, dann foltere und qualvoll töte, was würdest du dann mit mir machen wollen bzw was wäre in deinen Augen die gerechte Strafe für mich? (nur als Beispiel, natürlich nicht ernst gemeint)



Die Antwort kennst du bereits. Doch genau aus diesem Grund ist nicht der Leidtragende der Richter sondern eine unabhängige Person, die möglichst frei von Emotionen zu diesem Thema ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Mit dieser Einstellung wird es nie Frieden geben und die Provokationen gehen für mich von beiden Seiten aus und ich sehe hier Israel absolut nicht im Recht!



Israel ist auch nicht im Recht, genauso wenig wie die Palästinenser.
Für die Juden gab es nie eine Alternative zu Palästina und die Palästinenser  hätten unter keinen Bedingungen jemals einen eigenen Staat Israel in Palästina geduldet, geschweige denn das eine große Zahl an Juden nach Palästina migriert (selbst ohne eigenen Staat).
Bezeichnend dafür ist auch das Verhalten von Juden gegenüber der damals britischen Besatzungsmacht, siehe dazu auch meinen letzten Post.
Da fängt es doch schon an, die Ausgangslage ließ schon vor der Gründung von Israel im Grunde nie einen Kompromiss zu, geschweige denn überhaupt einen zu suchen, auf beiden Seiten nicht.

Aber auch nach der Gründung Israels haben beide Seiten immer wieder für eine Aufrechterhaltung der Spannungen zwischen beiden Parteien gesorgt, Kriege gegen Israel, Anschläge, Entführungen, Anti-jüdische Propaganda usw. auf Seiten der Palästinenser und Siedlungsbau, Zerstörung der zivilen Infrastruktur, Abschottung / "Belagerung" des Gazastreifens, Gewalt gegen palästinensische Zivilisten durch israelische Soldaten, verbreiteter Alltagsrassismus gegen Palästinenser, unzureichend geahndete Anschläge und Lünchjustiz durch orthodoxe Juden gegen Palästinenser, Grenzzäune die lebenswichtige Wasserstellen und Ackerflächen auf palästinensichen Gebiet stehlen, ect. auf Seiten der Israelis.

Keine von beiden Seiten hat bis heute wirklich ein Interesse diesen Konflikt irgendwie zu lösen, was nicht gehen wird wenn beide Seiten nicht zu einschneidenden Kompromissen bereit sind und das sind sie schlicht nicht.
Vermutlich wird sich dieser Konflikt nur lösen lassen indem eine von beiden Seiten irgendwann komplett unterliegt und sehr vermutlich werden das die Palästinenser sein, weil der Gazastreifen inzwischen im Grunde ein Gebiet ist das faktisch nicht mehr existenzfähig ist (als staatliches Konstrukt) und im Grunde nur noch durch Hilfslieferungen und Schmuggel, sowie finanzielle Unterstützung aus dem Ausland halbwegs "überlebensfähig" ist.
Es wird also am Ende wohl irgendwann mit einem Exodus der Palästinenser aus Palästina enden und damit das Israel sich das komplette Gebiet der Palästinenser einverleiben wird.

Im Grunde also das Schicksal das die Juden ja immer für sich selbst beklagen (der Verlust Israels für das jüdische Volk) und das sie nun anderen mit antun.
Da kann kein jüdischer Israeli in Israel von sich behaupten sich nicht mitschuldig gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Don-71 (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

@ Duvar

Kriegszustand rechtfertigt keine Deportationen mit gewollten Todesmärschen, schon gar nicht wenn alle über einen Kamm geschoren werden, weil sie zu einer bestimmten Gruppe gehören, mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen!

@ Nightslaver

Besser hätte ich selbst es nicht schreiben können, ganz dicker Daumen nach oben!


----------



## Duvar (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Die Gruendung des Staates Israel | bpb
Denke Europa bzw die westlichen Staaten haben damals auch gezielt die Saat für permanent andauernde Konflikte dort gesät, verdienen doch dort ohne Ende mit dem Verkauf von Waffen.
Ich persönlich denke, wir sind alle dumm und werden von einigen wenigen Menschen auf der Welt gelenkt wie Schafe, die haben Medien etc alles in der Hand


----------



## Don-71 (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Jetzt kommen wieder die Aluhut Theorien...........


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Don weisst du was Kriegszustand ist? *Die Araber und  Juden sind dem Osmanischen Reich in den Rücken gefallen *usw, ist  einfach zu viel das hier alles aufzuschreiben, ich sag nur kurz und  knapp "Kriegszustand" dazu.



Sei nicht albern, die Araber wollten ihre Unabhängigkeit vom osmanischen  Reich, schon mehr als einmal in der Geschichte und nicht erst Ende des  19 Jhr.
Die Osmansichen Türken (welche mehr oder minder die Herrscher- und  Verwaltungselite des Osmanischen Reichs stellte) wollten ihr Osmanisches  Großreich aber nicht aufgeben und haben die Aufstände ebenfalls mehr  als einmal, gegen den Willen der Araber, militärisch niedergeschlagen  (ab Ende des 19 Jhr. gelang das aber nur noch mit Unterstützung der  Deutschen, die ihnen unter anderen Eisenbahnstrecken un  Telefonverbindungen bauten, sowie die ersten Kraftwerke in Istanbul, ohne die das Osmanische Reich wohl schon vor  1918 kolabiert wäre).

Das Osmanische Reich war nie ein homogener Staat, sondern immer schon  nur ein Gebilde aus unterschiedlichen Volksgruppen das nur durch  das Osmanische Militär zusammengehalten wurde und ab Ende des 18 Jhr. Anfang des 19  Jhr. war das Osmanische Militär und die Osmanische Verwaltung zunehmend  schwach und dekadend / selbstherrlich, was sich in zunehmenden  Gebietsverlusten durch Unabhängigeitsbestrebungen auf dem Balkan und  militärischen Niederlagen u.a. gegen Russland äußerte, sowie einer  zunehmenden Rückständigkeit der Wirtschaft gegenüber Europa.

Die Araber bilden da keine Ausnahme dieser Bestrebungen nach Unabhängigkeit und sind den Osmanen sicher nicht in den Rücken gefallen.
Aber du musst mal erklären wie denn die Verschwörungstheorie geht das  die Juden das Osmanische Reich verraten haben, die ist mir noch  unbekannt.


----------



## Poulton (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Don weisst du was Kriegszustand ist? Die Araber und Juden sind dem Osmanischen Reich in den Rücken gefallen usw, ist einfach zu viel das hier alles aufzuschreiben, ich sag nur kurz und knapp "Kriegszustand" dazu.


Interessant zu wissen das es auch eine osmanische/türkische Version der Dolchstoßlegende gibt. "Der Jud" als "Urquell" allen Übels darf da natürlich auch nicht fehlen, der dass "im Feld ungeschlagene Heer" heimtückisch und hinterrücks zu Fall gebracht hat.


----------



## Duvar (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber du musst mal erklären wie denn die Verschwörungstheorie geht das  die Juden das Osmanische Reich verraten haben, die ist mir noch  unbekannt.



zB NILI – Wikipedia Alles klaro nun?^^


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> zB NILI – Wikipedia Alles klaro nun?^^



Ja, alles klar...
Ist schon bezeichnend wie du von einer kleinen Gruppe jüdischer Spione eine Schuld auf alle Juden im Osmanischen Reich ableitest, die Verrat begangen haben sollen:



> Die Gruppe wurde 1915 von Aaron Aaronsohn gegründet, *nachdem jüdische Einwohner von den Türken deportiert worden waren und *seine Schwester Sarah auf einer Fahrt nach Istanbul* Zeugin der Verfolgung von Armeniern geworden war*.
> ...
> *Die Führer der Jischuw, der jüdischen Bevölkerung in Palästina, und des Zionismus in Europa waren gegen die Tätigkeit der NILI,* da sie einerseits eine Parteinahme im Ersten Weltkrieg  vor dessen Ende ablehnten, um nicht möglicherweise auf Seiten der  Verlierer zu stehen, und weil sie Repressalien der Türken fürchteten.
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/NILI



Hmm, tja, also irgendwie haut da was nicht hin mit deiner Ansicht / Interpretation des Inhalts... 

Übrigens, soweit ich mich "entsinne" haben z.B. auf Deutscher und Östereichischer Seite im Ersten Weltkrieg auch nicht gerade wenige jüdische Mitbürger gekämpft (alleine aus Stuttgart 520) und sind für ihre (deutsche) Heimat gefallen. Aber ist etwas das ein Adolf Hitler und seine Nationalsozialisten auch immer gerne vergessen haben, wenn sie gegen das Judentum wetterten: 

https://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik...en-weltkrieg-undank-des-vaterlandes-1.2301076

Also mach dir nichts daraus, du bist da mit deinen Ansichten in "bester" Gesellschaft...
So schwer dir dieser komplexe Gedankengang auch fallen mag, jeder jüdische Mitbürger aus Östereich und dem Deutschen Reich, der gearbeitet und gekämpft hat, hat auch gleichzeitig geholfen das alle im Bündnis der Mittelmächte gewinnen, also somit indirekt auch für den Sieg der Osmanen gekämpft, unding nicht?


----------



## Duvar (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Gebe doch nicht allen Juden die Schuld, die Türken haben damals bzw seit je her Juden gut behandelt. Falls du das nicht wissen solltest, dann informiere dich mal etwas.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Gebe doch nicht allen Juden die Schuld, *die Türken haben damals bzw seit je her Juden gut behandelt*. Falls du das nicht wissen solltest, dann informiere dich mal etwas.



Ach ja, was waren die Wiesen im Osmanischen Reich doch grüner als anderswo, oder doch nicht?



> ...
> Die Tatsache, dass osmanische Nichtmuslime auch im 19. Jahrhundert  Bürger zweiter Klasse blieben, entfremdete letztlich das aufstrebende  christliche Bürgertum des Osmanischen Reiches von seinem Staat und  machte Intellektuelle und die städtische Bevölkerung anfällig für  imperialistische Bestrebungen der europäischen Mächte und für ethnische  Entrepreneure – politische Aktivisten, welche ethnische und religiöse  Differenzen zu verschärfen und politisch zu instrumentalisieren suchten.
> ...
> „Das Osmanische Reich“ als ein überzeitlicher und überregionaler  Singular ist eine ahistorische Abstraktion, die so nie existiert hat. Im  Lauf der über 600 Jahre seiner Existenz hat das Reich erheblichen  Wandel erlebt, der sich auch auf seinen Umgang mit verschiedenen  ethnischen und religiösen Gruppen niederschlug. In seiner Frühzeit  scheint der osmanische Staat recht selbstverständlich auch Christen in  sein Militärlehenswesen integriert zu haben. Im 15. Jahrhundert änderte  sich dies und wurde im 16. undenkbar. Erst zu Beginn des 20.  Jahrhunderts nahm die reguläre osmanische Armee im Rahmen der  allgemeinen Wehrpflicht wieder Christen (und Juden) auf.
> ...


----------



## Duvar (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Mit den deutschen damals können die Osmanen oder sonst wer auf der Welt aber nicht mithalten was das auslöschen von Menschenleben angeht. Rechne mal alleine nur die Toten im 1. und 2. Weltkrieg zusammen. Hier wurde bzw wird aktuell noch natürlich jeder super behandelt und nicht wie Menschen 2. Klasse.


----------



## Verminaard (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Jetzt komm hier nicht mit Fakten.


----------



## Sparanus (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Mit den deutschen damals können die Osmanen oder sonst wer auf der Welt aber nicht mithalten was das auslöschen von Menschenleben angeht. Rechne mal alleine nur die Toten im 1. und 2. Weltkrieg zusammen. Hier wurde bzw wird aktuell noch natürlich jeder super behandelt und nicht wie Menschen 2. Klasse.


Also 6 Millionen Tote für die man sich schuldig bekennt oder 0.8 Millionen Tote die man verleugned?


----------



## Duvar (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ach man bekennt sich schuldig, natürlich ist damit alles vergessen und vergeben.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Mit den deutschen damals können die Osmanen oder sonst wer auf der Welt aber nicht mithalten was das auslöschen von Menschenleben angeht. Rechne mal alleine nur die Toten im 1. und 2. Weltkrieg zusammen.



Man man, das "Argument" zieht ja nun mal so garnicht...
Die Bevölkerung ist im Laufe des 19 und 20 Jahrhunderts, durch die Industrialisierung sprunghaft gestiegen, du kannst also schlecht 50 Millionen Tote von 1939 bis 1945 direkt mit den Toten in einem Krieg wie Beispielsweise dem 100 Jährigen Krieg zwischen 1337 bis 1453 vergleichen, da die generelle Weltbevölkerung eine gänzlich andere war (deutlich niedriger da 360 Millionen um 1300 deutlichst weniger als 2 Mrd. um 1920).

Man müsste es also alles prozentual runterbrechen um es vergleichen zu können und da denke ich schon das es einige Konflikte gab die da den Opferzahlen eines Ersten oder Zweiten Weltkriegs prozentual gesehen nicht groß nachgestanden haben...


----------



## Duvar (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Alleine im 2. Weltkrieg 80 Millionen Opfer
Tote des Zweiten Weltkrieges – Wikipedia
Wer hat das Ganze ins Rollen gebracht?


----------



## Sparanus (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ach man bekennt sich schuldig, natürlich ist damit alles vergessen und vergeben.


Ich hab niemanden getötet, aber ich sehe ein was Teile anderer Generationen getan haben, du nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Alleine im 2. Weltkrieg 80 Millionen Opfer
> Tote des Zweiten Weltkrieges – Wikipedia
> Wer hat das Ganze ins Rollen gebracht?



Und was ändert das jetzt an meiner generellen Feststellung zu deiner Behauptung?


----------



## Duvar (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Fakt ist, man kann euch nicht das Wasser reichen, was das töten von Zivilisten Kindern Frauen etc angeht. Damit meine ich nicht euch persönlich. Ist halt die schreckliche und zu verabscheuende Geschichte der deutschen.
Dann andere zu kritisieren halte ich für gewagt, zumal das aus türkischer Sicht nicht klar ist. (bzgl der Armenier)
Krieg ist einfach *******, lässt uns die Diskussion beenden, ich bin gegen jegliches Opfer, ob es Armenier Griechen, Türken, Deutsche, Juden oder whatever waren.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Fakt ist, man kann euch nicht das Wasser reichen, was das töten von Zivilisten Kindern Frauen etc angeht.



Wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, die Hunnen sollen ja auch wahre Meister darin gewesen sein einfach mal Mann und Maus in Gebäude zu sperren und das ganze dann anzuzünden, wenn es nicht ausreichend Tribut, gab, oder garkeinen, und die Amerikaner haben auch so einige Indianerdörfer mit Kind und Kegel nieder gemacht, sowie Indinaner in Reservaten verhungern lassen, und vergessen wir auch nicht Mao, der auch Millionen Männer, Frauen, Kinder und Alte schmerzfrei hat verhungern lassen, während der Kulturrevolution.

"Wir Deutschen" sind da nun weiß Gott nichts besonderes gewesen, abgesehen davon das wir halt einen (kranken) Tick für Effizenz, beim töten, hatten.


----------



## Don-71 (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

@ Duvar

Aber nochmal schön die Nazikeule ausgepackt!

Nenne mir bitte mal einen Staat auf dieser Erde, der seine schmutzige Vergangenheit so aufgearbeitet hat wie Deutschland?
Und natürlich können wir uns zu Wort melden, denn die Generationen ab 1930 waren darin nicht involviert und haben es anschließend aufgearbeitet.
Wenn hier in Deutschland in gewissen türkischen Einrichtungen wieder das Groß Osmanische Reich den Kindern gepredigt wird, und ehemalige klar erwiesene Völkermorde bestritten werden, können wir als Deutschland dagegen sehr wohl einschreiten und uns auch zu Wort melden!
Dein Scheinarrgument mit unserer Vegangenheit zieht da gar nicht bei mir!


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ach ja, weils mir gerade nochmal in den Sinn kommt, die Belgier waren auch meisterhaft darin Zivilisten im Kongo umzubringen:



> In den 20 Jahren zwischen der Kongokonferenz und Mark Twains Pamphlet _König Leopolds Selbstgespräch_  (1905) war die Bevölkerung des Kongo vermutlich von ursprünglich etwa  25 Millionen Einwohnern bereits auf 15 Millionen dezimiert. Twain und  andere wiesen zudem darauf hin, dass ohne die zehn Millionen Toten die  Bevölkerung in jenen 20 Jahren durch natürlichen Zuwachs 30 Millionen  zählen würde, Leopolds Todesbilanz also sogar mit 15 Millionen  anzusetzen sei. 1924 ermittelten belgische Behörden schließlich, dass in  Belgisch-Kongo nur noch etwa zehn Millionen Einwohner lebten. Zum  Zeitpunkt des Endes der belgischen Herrschaft (Unabhängigkeit 1960)  waren es 18 Millionen.
> 
> Kongograeuel – Wikipedia


----------



## Don-71 (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Das waren hauptsächlich Engländer, die belgische Verwaltung und Belgier an sich hatten damit eher weniger zu tun, damals wurden die Kongogräuel mehrheitlich von angeheuerten und bezahlten Söldnern aus ganz Europa begangen, Chef  und Stamm war/waren aber (ein) Engländer der "Söldnertruppe", wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Edit:
Was ich geschrieben habe ist doch teilweise falsch, waren doch belgische Offiziere die die Force Publique aufbauten!


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das waren hauptsächlich Engländer, die belgische Verwaltung und Belgier an sich hatten damit eher weniger zu tun, damals wurden die Kongogreuel mehrheitlich von angeheuerten und bezahlten Söldnern aus ganz Europa begangen, Chef  und Stamm war/waren aber (ein) Engländer der "Söldnertruppe", wenn ich mich recht erinnere.



Söldner hin oder her, die Kolonie war der Privatbesitz von Belgiens König Leopold II. der trägt also auch, als Belgiens Monarch, die Verantwortung für die Massaker die dort passiert sind:



> Der Kongo-Freistaat war die Privatkolonie des Königs der Belgier, Leopolds II. von Sachsen-Coburg und Gotha.
> 
> Kongograeuel – Wikipedia


----------



## Don-71 (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Die trägt er auf alle Fälle, das wollte ich auch gar nicht bestreiten, aber das war halt auch keine Kolonie des Staates Belgien mit einer "staatlichen" Verwaltung, deshalb konnten die Söldner da ja auch schalten und walten wie sie wollten, mit den furchtbaren Gräuetaten.


----------



## Duvar (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Es ist immer dasselbe, kaum spricht man das schreckliche 3. Reich an, heisst es Nazikeule und im Gegenzug, kaum sagen deutsche was gegen Ausländer, werden die als Nazis beschimpft, finde beides falsch.
Ist nun mal die deutsche Geschichte, haben deine Vorfahren halt selbst geschrieben, nur besorgniserregend ist, dass einige nichts draus gelernt haben und immer noch rechtsradikal sind.
Ach sah grad das hier Voelkermord an den Herero und Nama – Wikipedia
Verbrechen der Wehrmacht – Wikipedia
German war crimes - Wikipedia


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*

Der Unterschied ist, dass Deutschland aus seinen Völkermorden gelernt hat. Die Türkei ist immer noch aktiv bei der Unterdrückung und dem Ermorden von Minderheiten. Wie oft stellte man sich gegen die Kurden, obwohl der IS tausende Menschen schlachtete und in die Sklaverei führte?
Stattdessen wurden nur eiskalt die eigenen geopolitischen Interessen verfolgt.
Thema Religionsfreiheit muss man wohl nicht ansprechen.


Spoiler



In der Türkei sind Christen und Kirchen seit langem vielfältigen Diskriminierungen juristischer und anderer Art ausgesetzt. So haben christliche Kirchen keine eigene Rechtspersönlichkeit, kirchliche Bauvorhaben sind einem extrem komplizierten und langwierigen Genehmigungsverfahren unterworfen. Die Kirchen dürfen keine Geistlichen ausbilden. Renovierungsvorhaben müssen durch das Außenministerium genehmigt werden. Fehlender geistlicher Nachwuchs trocknet seither die Reste christlichen Lebens in der Türkei langsam aus. Die Kirchen in der Türkei überaltern. In jüngster Zeit mehren sich gezielte Anschläge auf katholische Priester.

Das Pogrom von Istanbul in der Nacht vom 6. auf den 7. September 1955 setzte dem christlich-griechischen Leben in der Türkei ein weitgehendes Ende. Nach Gewaltexzessen des Istanbuler Mobs, mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit unterstützt durch die türkische Regierung, flohen über 100.000 christliche Griechen aus dem Land. Von 110.000 Griechen im Jahre 1923 ist ihre Zahl in der Türkei heute auf 2.500 gesunken.

1997 erließ der Gouverneur von Mardin ein Verbot gegen die Klöster Zafaran und Mor Gabriel, ausländische Gäste zu beherbergen und Religions- sowie muttersprachlichen Unterricht zu erteilen. Internationale Proteste bewirkten, dass wenigstens das Beherbergungsverbot wieder aufgehoben wurde. Sprachunterricht in Aramäisch bleibt aber weiterhin untersagt.[70]

Anfang Februar 2006 wurde in der Stadt Trabzon am Schwarzen Meer der 68-jährige katholische Priester Andrea Santoro von einem 16-jährigen muslimischen Oberschüler erschossen, der sich so für die Veröffentlichung der Mohammed-Karikaturen in Dänemark rächen wollte. Der Priester war von Bewohnern der Stadt schon im Vorfeld mit Gewalt bedroht worden. Im März 2006 kam es zu zwei gewalttätigen Übergriffen auf die 700 Katholiken zählende Gemeinde von Mersin. Dabei kam es zu Verwüstungen der Gemeinderäume und einer Messerattacke auf den Kapuzinerpater Hanri Leylek. In der ersten Jahreshälfte von 2006 wurden bereits zwei Priester durch Messerangriffe verletzt und ein Dritter, Andrea Santoro, in seiner Kirche erschossen.

Im Januar 2007 wurde das prominenteste Sprachrohr der Armenier, der Journalist Hrant Dink, ein Christ, ermordet. Der Mörder wurde auf Fotos und einem Video nach der Verhaftung von einigen Polizisten vor der türkischen Fahne gefeiert. Der Attentäter hatte sich damit gebrüstet, einen Ungläubigen getötet zu haben, der die Türkei beleidigt habe.

Am 18. April 2007 ermordeten fünf junge türkische Männer in der osttürkischen Stadt Malatya die drei Christen Necati Aydin, Ugur Yüksel und Tilmann Geske, indem sie ihnen die Kehlen durchschnitten und sie verbluten ließen. Necati Aydin und Ugur Yüksel waren vom Islam zum christlichen Glauben konvertierte Mitarbeiter des christlichen Verlagshauses Zirve, Tilmann Geske ein in der Türkei wohnhafter deutscher Christ. Als Motivation für ihre Tat gaben die jungen Männer an, die Stadt vom christlichen „Missionarswesen“ reinigen zu wollen.

Im Februar 2008 ist die Türkei bei ihrer Offensive gegen die PKK auf irakischem Gebiet gegen christliche Dörfer vorgegangen, in denen es nie militärische Einrichtungen gegeben hat. Dabei handelt es sich um Dörfer, die erst nach dem Sturz der Saddam-Regimes von christlichen Flüchtlingen aus allen Teilen des Irak wieder besiedelt wurden. Nach Informationen des chaldäischen Bischofs von Ahmadia und Hewler wurden die Dörfer von mehreren Flugzeugen bombardiert.[71]

Im Dezember 2016 kam es Medienberichten zufolge zu einem Weihnachtsverbot am Gymnasium İstanbul Lisesi.



Wie erklärt man sich diesen Mord durch die Regierung? Was haben die Jesiden den Türken denn angetan?
ANF | Update: Proteste gegen tuerkischen Luftangriff auf Şengal


----------



## Poulton (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> und immer noch rechtsradikal sind.


 
Sowas von jemanden der Erdo und seinen Träumen von einem neuen osmanischen Reich huldigt sowie den Völkermord an den Armeniern leugnet.


----------



## Duvar (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ich rechtsradikal? Das ich nicht lache, habe sehr viele kurdische und armenische Freunde. Hab mit niemandem Probleme und huldigen tue ich auch keinem Erdo, nur hier muss jemand mal eine Lanze brechen gegen den Türkenhass und das geht nur so 
Erzähl mal lieber was zu den Links die ich geposted hab^^ Aber eine gute Sache hat es für euch, ihr steigert gegenseitig euer "Like Konto" 
Ja desi deutschland hat viel gelernt aus seinen Völkermorden, deswegen haben sie es auch immer und immer wieder begangen gell?
Rechte Gewalt in Deutschland – Wikipedia
Moderne Ausbeutung: Sklaverei 2.0 | Welt | Themen | PULS
Moderne Sklaverei mitten in Deutschland - ERF.de


----------



## Don-71 (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Welche Völkermorde haben wir denn immer und immer wieder begangen?

Der Holocaust ist singulär, darüber gibt es auch nichts zu diskutieren, ansonsten kann man Deutschland wohl kaum etwas vorwerfen, dass nicht andere Großmächte genauso getan haben, sowohl Engländer, Franzosen, USA oder Osmanen!

Der Wiki Artikel über German war crimes (außerhalb des WWII) ist geradezu lächerlich, dass gleiche haben andere Großmächte genauso getan und übrigens den WWI haben alle Großmächte in Europa zu verantworten, dass trifft Deutschland bei weitem nicht alleinw!


----------



## Duvar (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Deswegen sollen es keine Völkermorde sein, weil es andere auch getan haben, nice story bro!?
Dat wars aber jetzt von mir, haut rein Männer, genug Leichen geschändet für heute und lasst die Türkei in Ruhe bzw unterlasst diesen Türkenhass, kritisieren könnt ihr natürlich.
Ist ja net mehr auszuhalten hier, dutzend Millionen Leichen im Keller, aber noch immer... ach egal Gute Nacht, macht was ihr wollt.


----------



## Don-71 (16. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Zähle doch mal auf?!


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

https://www.handelsblatt.com/finanz...ml?ticket=ST-5684189-HBfdvEMgxxZ3tqic0Zq2-ap3



> Das türkische Innenministerium hat angekündigt, rechtlich gegen negative Internet-Kommentare zur Wirtschaft vorgehen zu wollen.



Haha, den geht der Arsch ja mächtig auf Grundeis. Herrlich


----------



## RtZk (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Deswegen sollen es keine Völkermorde sein, weil es andere auch getan haben, nice story bro!?
> Dat wars aber jetzt von mir, haut rein Männer, genug Leichen geschändet für heute und lasst die Türkei in Ruhe bzw unterlasst diesen Türkenhass, kritisieren könnt ihr natürlich.
> Ist ja net mehr auszuhalten hier, dutzend Millionen Leichen im Keller, aber noch immer... ach egal Gute Nacht, macht was ihr wollt.



Kritik = Hass =  Terrorpropaganda  = Knast, richtig?
So leid es mir tut ich habe keine Leiche im Keller.


----------



## Duvar (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Oh oh Talfahrt geht weiter nach der nächsten nächtlichen Drohung der USA und trump. Der wird nicht locker lassen bis er den Pfarrer aus dem Hausarrest raus erpresst.


----------



## Sparanus (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Du solltest glücklich sein, Trump macht mal was richtig.

Eigentlich könnte man sagen, er tut das was die EU sich nicht traut, aber er handelt einfach emotional. Das ist selten richtig, aber hier passt es.


----------



## Duvar (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Nochmal ein Beweis, dass man hierzulande leider als Ausländer als Mensch zweiter Klasse behandelt wird, bzw sagen wir nicht nur Ausländer, sondern eher türkisch oder arabisch klingendem Namen.
Rassimus-Experiment: Auslaender bei Wohnungssuche benachteiligt? || PULS Reportage - YouTube
Ich hab das ja teilweise selbst in meinem Leben mitbekommen, man wird nicht überall gleich behandelt...

Das chinesische Außenministerium hat übrigens vorhin seine Unterstützung der Türkei zugesagt.


----------



## Sparanus (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Das ist doch Unsinn, ich seh nicht im geringsten aus wie ein Deutscher, mein Dad auch nicht und ich muss dauernd erklären, dass ich kein Türke bin. Aber diskriminierung? Nie erlebt.
Gut mein Name ist Deutsch, aber das wissen die Fremden die mir gegenüber stehen ja nicht.


----------



## Poulton (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Und was hat das noch mit dem Thema zu tun oder geht es nur darum, mit whataboutism vom selbigen abzulenken?



Duvar schrieb:


> [...]habe sehr viele kurdische und armenische Freunde.


Nach der türkischen Variante der Dolchstoßlegende, jetzt auch die türkische Variante des "_Ich hab ja nichts gegen Ausländer, ich geh schließlich zum Italiener essen, aber ..._"?



Duvar schrieb:


> Deswegen sollen es keine Völkermorde sein, weil es andere auch getan haben


Das  wurde nicht behauptet. Aber wie wäre es, einfach mal das widerwärtige,  gegeneinander aufrechnen von Völkermorden sein zu lassen? Es ist da  erstmal egal wer den "Highscore" hält. Es geht darum, dass sich das Land  zu seinen Verfehlungen und Verbrechen die es in der Vergangenheit begangen hat bekennt, sofern  möglich Entschädigung/Wiedergutmachung leistet und mit dafür sorgt, dass  soetwas nicht wieder passiert.
(Ich stelle Deutschland bei der  Wiederaufarbeitung seiner Vergangenheit zwar keine Bestnote aus, aber  immerhin tut sich hier langsam etwas.)


----------



## RtZk (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Das chinesische Außenministerium hat übrigens vorhin seine Unterstützung der Türkei zugesagt.



Und noch mehr Schulden  , und auch das wird wieder auf Dauer die Inflation anheben, denn Zinsen zahlen sich nicht von selbst.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Poulton schrieb:


> (Ich stelle Deutschland bei der  Wiederaufarbeitung seiner Vergangenheit zwar keine Bestnote aus, aber  immerhin tut sich hier langsam etwas.)



Naja, im Vergleich zu fast allen anderen Ländern ist Deutschland trotzdem es nicht die Bestnote bekommen kann quasi immer noch der Klassenprimus was die Aufarbeitung angeht. 
Nahezu jedes andere Land hängt da bei der Aufarbeitung seiner vergangenen Verfehlungen wesentlich stärker zurück und meistens setzt man lieber auf verdrängen und runterspielen als auf bekennen und aufarbeiten.


----------



## Adi1 (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



RtZk schrieb:


> Und noch mehr Schulden  , und auch das wird wieder auf Dauer die Inflation anheben, denn Zinsen zahlen sich nicht von selbst.



Welche Wirtschaft wird denn eher kollabieren?

Die türkische oder die chinesische?


----------



## RtZk (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Welche Wirtschaft wird denn eher kollabieren?
> 
> Die türkische oder die chinesische?



Das meinst du gerade nicht ernst oder? Man kann eine gewaltige Mengen an Schulden haben, wenn man eine stark genuge Wirtschaft im Rücken hat. Die Chinesische Wirtschaft wird zu 100% die größte der Welt werden, China wir die USA als Supermacht ablösen, das ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.
Die Türkei hat dagegen nichts und nimmt mehr Schulden auf als sie es sich leisten kann, sich gleichzeitig noch mit den Vereinigten Staaten anzulegen ist absolut größenwahnsinnig und kann nur schief gehen, der einzige Grund, warum China der Türkei für einen Moment unter die Arme greift, sind die US Zölle gegen China, sprich eine kleine Spitze gegen diese, steht die Türkei vor dem Abgrund wird China nichts tun, so wie sie es in den letzten Jahrzehnten immer taten, wenn sich 2 Staaten stritten und des Sultans neuer Freund Putin hat schlicht nicht die finanziellen Mittel um die Türkei davor zu bewahren.


----------



## Taonris (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Nochmal ein Beweis, dass man hierzulande leider als Ausländer als Mensch zweiter Klasse behandelt wird, bzw sagen wir nicht nur Ausländer, sondern eher türkisch oder arabisch klingendem Namen.
> Rassimus-Experiment: Auslaender bei Wohnungssuche benachteiligt? || PULS Reportage - YouTube
> Ich hab das ja teilweise selbst in meinem Leben mitbekommen, man wird nicht überall gleich behandelt...
> 
> Das chinesische Außenministerium hat übrigens vorhin seine Unterstützung der Türkei zugesagt.



Absoluter Schwachsinn den du hier verzapfst, ich bin in der glücklichen Lage schon einige Länder besucht zu haben und kann dir eins versichern so gut wie du in Deutschland von den Einheimischen behandelt wirst du in keinem anderen Land behandelt, du bist anscheinend zu  verwöhnt ich könnte dir Geschichten vom Ausland erzählen dann würdest du endlich verstehen wie leicht ihr Türken es in Ländern wie Deutschland habt aber ihr sehnt euch ja so nach eurem Sultan das ihr vermutlich Probleme habt die Realität wahrzunehmen. Das man überall nicht gleich behandelt wird hat vllt auch mit bisherigen Erfahrungen zu tun die diese Personen gemacht haben.


----------



## Adi1 (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



RtZk schrieb:


> Das meinst du gerade nicht ernst oder? Man kann eine gewaltige Mengen an Schulden haben, wenn man eine stark genuge Wirtschaft im Rücken hat. Die Chinesische Wirtschaft wird zu 100% die größte der Welt werden, China wir die USA als Supermacht ablösen, das ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.
> Die Türkei hat dagegen nichts und nimmt mehr Schulden auf als sie es sich leisten kann, sich gleichzeitig noch mit den Vereinigten Staaten anzulegen ist absolut größenwahnsinnig und kann nur schief gehen, der einzige Grund, warum China der Türkei für einen Moment unter die Arme greift, sind die US Zölle gegen China, sprich eine kleine Spitze gegen diese, steht die Türkei vor dem Abgrund wird China nichts tun, so wie sie es in den letzten Jahrzehnten immer taten, wenn sich 2 Staaten stritten und des Sultans neuer Freund Putin hat schlicht nicht die finanziellen Mittel um die Türkei davor zu bewahren.



Sry, ich meinte jetzt nicht die chinesische, sondern die amerikanische 

Aber selbst Amerika wird unter Trumps Wirtschaftpolitik kollabieren,

die Geschichte wiederholt sich halt,

man schaue nur mal nach der Weltwirtschaftskrise 1929 und 2008 

Die Pause dazwischen ist doch nur auf den WWII zurückzuführen.


----------



## RtZk (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Sry, ich meinte jetzt nicht die chinesische, sondern die amerikanische
> 
> Aber selbst Amerika wird unter Trumps Wirtschaftpolitik kollabieren,
> 
> ...



Die amerikanische Wirtschaft ist stark wie seit langer Zeit nicht mehr. Trumps Steuersenkungen waren äußerst effektiv und wichtig und haben den US Unternehmen einen wichtigen Vorteil verschafft. Seine Zölle hingegen sind noch nicht umfangreich genug um die Wirtschaft jetzt schon zu schwächen, das wird noch ein paar Jahren dauern, selbst, wenn er einige Zölle zusätzlich stark erhöht, sowas hat meist vorerst positive Wirkung und die Langzeitfolgen sind dann enorm.


----------



## Adi1 (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



RtZk schrieb:


> Die amerikanische Wirtschaft ist stark wie seit langer Zeit nicht mehr. Trumps Steuersenkungen waren äußerst effektiv und wichtig und haben den US Unternehmen einen wichtigen Vorteil verschafft. Seine Zölle hingegen sind noch nicht umfangreich genug um die Wirtschaft jetzt schon zu schwächen, das wird noch ein paar Jahren dauern, selbst, wenn er einige Zölle zusätzlich stark erhöht, sowas hat meist vorerst positive Wirkung und die Langzeitfolgen sind dann enorm.



Sicher,
profitiert haben aber die Reichen und Superreichen,
der "normale" 0815-Ami hat davon gar nix,
ist also kontraproduktiv,
was die Nachfragebelebung angeht


----------



## Don-71 (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Noch schlimmer, jeder hier in Deutschland redet über Infrastruktur und Bildung und wie wir hier in Deutschland von der Substanz leben, teilweise ist das auch richtig!

Wer aber schon mal in den USA war, weiß was schlechte Infrastruktur ist und was sau schlechte Bildung für die Allgemeinheit ist, Trumps Steuerreform ging zu hohen Teilen auf Kosten der Infrastruktur und Bildung (auch wenn das seine Administration heftig bestreitet) und auf Kosten der Schwachen, er läßt das Land einfach weiter ausbluten, viel ist aber nicht mehr da.

US-Bundesstaaten - Nur vier Tage Schule - Politik - Sueddeutsche.de
Steuerreform in den USA: Trumps Traum, Kansas' Desaster | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Nightslaver (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Noch schlimmer, jeder hier in Deutschland redet über Infrastruktur und Bildung und wie wir hier in Deutschland von der Substanz leben, teilweise ist das auch richtig!
> 
> Wer aber schon mal in den USA war, weiß was schlechte Infrastruktur ist und was sau schlechte Bildung für die Allgemeinheit ist, Trumps Steuerreform ging zu hohen Teilen auf Kosten der Infrastruktur und Bildung (auch wenn das seine Administration heftig bestreitet) und auf Kosten der Schwachen, er läßt das Land einfach weiter ausbluten, viel ist aber nicht mehr da.
> 
> ...



Psssst, sowas kannst du doch nicht bringen, einige hier glauben immer noch das man der Wirtschaft und Topverdienern nur freie Hand lassen müsste und der Kapitalismus würde von alleine zum blühenden Paradies für fast alle werden. 
Soziale Marktwirtschaft ist doch in deren Köpfen das gleiche wie Kommunismus und eine Ausgeburt des Satan.

Nein, um mal wieder ernst zu sein, die soziale Marktwirtschaft ist eben wichtig, umso trauriger wie man auch hier in Deutschland immer mehr versucht sie zu unterminieren, obwohl es gerade das Konzept selbiger war die dem Land nach dem Krieg zu Chancen und Wohlstand für möglichst viele Personen verholfen hat.


----------



## Sparanus (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Kommt drauf an wo man in den USA war, ich hab davon rein gar nichts mitbekommen, was nicht heißt, dass du Unrecht hast.
Florida und Manhattan waren wunderbar. Besonders in Florida hab ich von Armut nichts gesehen. Schlechte Straßen? Oh nein Traumhaft.

Wie gesagt, das ist kein Widerspruch, aber dass jeder der mal dort diese Zustände kennt stimmt nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Kleines Beispiel gefällig:

Ich war 2010 in den USA (Texas) auf Geschäftsreise, beim Business dinner fragte mich dann die Runde was ich als Deutscher von Obama Care und überhaupt von dieser kommunistischen Idee einer verpflichtenden Krankenversicherung halten würde?!
Daraufhin habe ich ihnen erklärt, dass ich es das für absolut richtig halte, inklusive einer sozialen Marktwirtschaft, da sich der Markt eben nicht selber reguliert, schlagartig waren die politischen Themen tabu den Abend und man erklärte mir, ich würde mit meinen kommunistischen Ansichten nicht weit kommen in den USA. Zum Abschluss der Verhandlungen hat mir dann noch einer im 4 Augengespräch mitgeteilt für einen Kommunisten würde ich eine Menge von "business" verstehen. Ich war ziemlich ernüchtert aber gleichzeitig, habe mir innerlich meinen Teil gedacht und hinterher ziemlich darüber gelacht.
Den Deal konnte ich totzdem abschließen.


----------



## Don-71 (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

@ Sparamus

Bist du durch ganz Florida gefahren oder warst du nur an den Touri Hotspots?
Um das ganze Ausmaß zu sehen muss man eher mal durch die USA (Teile) mit dem Auto fahren und sich nicht an die Touri Spots halten.

Alleine schon die oberirdischen Strom und Telefonleitugen, wecken bei mir immer Gefühle, als wäre ich in einem Entwicklungsland!


----------



## RtZk (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Noch schlimmer, jeder hier in Deutschland redet über Infrastruktur und Bildung und wie wir hier in Deutschland von der Substanz leben, teilweise ist das auch richtig!
> 
> Wer aber schon mal in den USA war, weiß was schlechte Infrastruktur ist und was sau schlechte Bildung für die Allgemeinheit ist, Trumps Steuerreform ging zu hohen Teilen auf Kosten der Infrastruktur und Bildung (auch wenn das seine Administration heftig bestreitet) und auf Kosten der Schwachen, er läßt das Land einfach weiter ausbluten, viel ist aber nicht mehr da.
> 
> ...



Die USA sind eben ein System, dass doch sehr nah am reinen Kapitalismus ist, willst du Leistung musst du zahlen und das nicht zu knapp. Allerdings sind die Möglichkeiten dort extrem reich zu werden gerade deswegen so vielfältig.
Ich persönlich bevorzuge unser System da um Welten mehr.


----------



## Poulton (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Alleine schon die oberirdischen Strom und Telefonleitugen, wecken bei mir immer Gefühle, als wäre ich in einem Entwicklungsland!


Weil? Vorrausgesetzt die werden ordentlich gewartet, stört mich das absolut nicht und sehe darin auch kein Problem. Oberirdische Strom- und Telefonleitungen findet man selbst in ländlicheren Gebieten in Deutschland.

Wurde selbst mal in einem Filmchen der Telekom gebracht: https://www.telekom.com/de/blog/net...usbau-ueber-holzmasten-kein-holzweg-ist-65552
YouTube


----------



## Don-71 (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Zeig mir mal bitte Orte in Deutschland die noch eine oberirdische Stromführung von Haus zu Haus haben, die Zeiten sind bei uns schon sehr lange vorbei.
Vielleicht mag es davon noch eine Handvoll geben , in den USA ist das eher der normale Standard, außerhalb der größeren Innenstädte.

Genauso verhält es sich mit Telefonleitungen.


----------



## Poulton (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Vielleicht mag es davon noch eine Handvoll geben , in den USA ist das  eher der normale Standard, außerhalb der größeren Innenstädte.


In Japan und Südkorea ist das auch nicht unüblich und das gejammer über Freileitungen zählt für mich in die Kategorie: Probleme die man nur in Schland kennt.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal bitte Orte in Deutschland die noch eine oberirdische Stromführung von Haus zu Haus haben, die Zeiten sind bei uns schon sehr lange vorbei.


Dann schreibe er es auch so. Ich dachte von Dorf zu Dorf. Wobei innerorts letztes Jahr erleichtert wurde: Rückkehr der Freileitung soll Glasfaser-Ausbau billiger machen - WinFuture.de


----------



## Don-71 (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Findest du?

UEberaltert, unzuverlaessig, gefaehrlich: US-Infrastruktur so marode wie China in den 80ern - FOCUS Online
Raetsel der Woche - Warum verlaufen US-Stromleitungen ueber der Erde? - Politik - Sueddeutsche.de
Schnappschuss: Stromleitungen - Weltspiegel - ARD | Das Erste

Zitat:


> STROMNETZE: Die oberirdischen Kabel sind extrem anfällig. Beschädigt etwa ein herabfallender Ast die Stromleitung, gehen gleich im ganzen Viertel die Lichter aus. Weil dies bei fast jedem Sturm passiert, raten Elektrizitätswerke den Bürgern zum Kauf von Generatoren. Als 2003 der Orkan „Isabel“ die Ostküste der USA heimsuchte, saßen zeitweise 45 Millionen Amerikaner im Dunkeln.



Ich wäre gespannt, ob dir das so gefallen würde, wenn alle Nase lang der Strom ausfällt, oder man dir Achselzuckend enpfiehlt dir gefälligst einen Generator für den "Notfall" anzuschaffen!


----------



## Poulton (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich wäre gespannt, ob dir das so gefallen würde, wenn alle Nase lang der Strom ausfällt, oder man dir Achselzuckend enpfiehlt dir gefälligst einen Generator für den "Notfall" anzuschaffen!


Auch hier in Deutschland werden oberirdische Stromleitungen eingesetzt und das nicht nur bei Hochspannung und mir wäre neu, dass hier alle Nase lang ein Stromausfall ist.

Abgesehen davon: Was hat das eigentlich noch mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## Don-71 (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Wir kamen auf das Thema, weil  RtZk die neue Steuerreform von Donald Blondie Trump als Zitat:
"Die amerikanische Wirtschaft ist stark wie seit langer Zeit nicht mehr. Trumps Steuersenkungen waren äußerst effektiv und wichtig und haben den US Unternehmen einen wichtigen Vorteil verschaff"

äußerst effektiv angepriesen hat, gleichzeitig hat er ja noch einen der höchsten Rüstungsetats unterschrieben, wobei ich darauf hinweisen wollte/will, dass das einen sehr hochen Preis hat in Bezug auf Infrastruktur und Bildung.

Der Herr Präsident meint ja er müßte sich mit allen anlegen (China, Türkei, Europa) etc, für die Türkei wird es auch noch reichen, aber die USA werden auf Grund ihrer Investitionsversäumnisse in den nächsten 5-10 Jahren noch in sehr heftige Gewässer kommen, dass wird doppelt und dreifach zurückschlagen!

Republikanische Bundesstaaten die diese Wirtschaftspolitik bereits "ausprobiert" haben, erhöhen mittlerweile wieder massiv die Steuern, da sie nahe der Pleite stehen und die öffentliche Daseinsvorsorge gar nicht mehr gewährleisten können, siehe Kansas oder Oklahoma.

Die USA haben weißgott andere Baustellen als Zollkriege, Rüstung oder Steuerentlastungen!


----------



## Poulton (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die USA haben weißgott andere Baustellen als Zollkriege, Rüstung oder Steuerentlastungen!


"_they took 'er jabs!_"


----------



## Duvar (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Blondi wird schon sehen was es heißt sich mit dem Sultan anzulegen! Bald steht in Incirlik der Russe anstatt der Ami stationiert. Waffen ( wegen dem F35 Stress) kann man auch aus Russland beziehen. Wenn sie die Türkei unbedingt verlieren wollen, können sie es haben, andere werden sich freuen. Auch die EU ist ja nicht begeistert von der Politik der Amis, mal sehen was passiert wenn die nach und nach ihre Freunde verlieren, nur ob in der EU jemand die Eier vom Sultan hat, wage ich zu bezweifeln...


----------



## Don-71 (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Wenn sich die Türkei von der Nato abwendet und in Incirlik der Russe anstatt der Ami stationiert ist, sind die Türken innerhalb von Monaten pleite, da dann auch alle Investitionen aus der EU gestoppt werden oder abfließen, der Westen läßt sich bestimmt nicht gegenseitig ausspielen und Europa investiert garantiert nicht in eine russisch afine Türkei.
Ohne den Außenhandel mit Europa ist die Türkei faktisch wirtschaftlich tod!


----------



## Two-Face (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Würde die Türkei keine 3 Millionen Flüchtlinge "beherbergen" (d.H. zurückhalten) wären die Eier des Sultans in etwa so klein, dass sie mit keinem Orchidometer mehr messbar wären.


----------



## Duvar (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Wer in der EU würde sich denn trauen sich gegen den Ami so aufzulehnen?
Hat nix mit den Flüchtlingen zu tun. Es gibt noch ein Leben außerhalb der Nato.
Die EU will die Türkei sowieso nicht seit 60 Jahren. Was nicht heißt das man dann auf Kriegsfuß stehen muss. Als ob DE kein Handel mit Russland treibt, ist ja auch einer der Punkte die Blondi nicht will. Alle verlieren wenn sie die Türkei verlieren.


----------



## RtZk (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Wer in der EU würde sich denn trauen sich gegen den Ami so aufzulehnen?
> Hat nix mit den Flüchtlingen zu tun. Es gibt noch ein Leben außerhalb der Nato.
> Die EU will die Türkei sowieso nicht seit 60 Jahren. Was nicht heißt das man dann auf Kriegsfuß stehen muss. Als ob DE kein Handel mit Russland treibt, ist ja auch einer der Punkte die Blondi nicht will. Alle verlieren wenn sie die Türkei verlieren.



Ich kann’s echt nicht glauben, lebst in einem demokratischen und freiheitlichen Land und lobpreist Autokraten  .
Wieso wohnst du eigentlich hier?, wenn die Türkei doch so stark und mutig ist und alles besser macht als Deutschland.


----------



## Two-Face (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Nur dass seit dem Flüchtlingsabkommen deutlich weniger Flüchtlinge nach Europa kommen und Brüssel stets bereit ist, dafür zu zahlen.
Welches Pfand hätte Erdogan denn, ohne Flüchtlinge und die zahlreichen, zu Unrecht festgehaltenen, Journalisten aus dem Ausland?


----------



## Duvar (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ich kann’s echt nicht glauben, lebst in einem demokratischen und freiheitlichen Land und lobpreist Autokraten  .
> Wieso wohnst du eigentlich hier?, wenn die Türkei doch so stark und mutig ist und alles besser macht als Deutschland.



Hab ich das behauptet das er alles besser macht als De? Was spinnst du dir da zusammen meen Jung? Man muss auch nicht alles schlecht finden was Erdogan macht oder? Ich bin hier geboren und war in meinem Leben vllt 3-4 mal in der Türkei. Zuletzt 1996 und sehe Deutschland als meine Heimat an, egal was du da brabbelst. Und hier herrscht Meinungsfreiheit also lerne zu tolerieren.

@two: ist die Türkei jetzt auch noch schuld, dass sie über 3 Millionen Flüchtlinge aufgenommen hat? Zu kritisieren ist eher, dass der Westen in diesem Punkt durchgefallen ist und denkt mit Geld kann man alles kaufen. Die Türkei hätte die auch ohne die zusagen der EU aufgenommen.


----------



## Two-Face (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Hmm, irgendwie ironisch, in einem Land mit Meinungsfreiheit jemanden zu verteidigen, der selber auf Meinungsfreiheit pfeift.


----------



## Verminaard (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Waffen ( wegen dem F35 Stress) kann man auch aus Russland beziehen.


Kommen die jetzt doch nicht von den boesen Deutschen?



Duvar schrieb:


> Und hier herrscht Meinungsfreiheit also lerne zu tolerieren.



Solangs die "richtige" Meinung ist, hast ja kein Problem mit der Toleranz, wehe es wird kritisch.


Meinungsfreiheit gilt fuer alle, ausnahmslos.
Obs ein Zujubeln fuer einen Moechtegerndiktator ist oder irgendein sinnloses Geschwurbel von Glatzenronny.
Solangs nichts gegen geltende Gesetze geht.

Damit haben allerdings manche große Probleme.


----------



## Duvar (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Zum einen verteidige ich nicht alles was er macht und zum anderen nervt es wenn die Türkei bzw die Türken hier so in den Dreck gezogen werden von einigen hier. Wäre ein anderer Präsident, würde ich auch verteidigen, natürlich auch dort nur Sachen die ich richtig finde.


----------



## Poulton (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Und hier herrscht Meinungsfreiheit also lerne zu tolerieren.


Da hat wohl einer Meinungsfreiheit nicht verstanden: xkcd: Free Speech


----------



## Duvar (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Poulton schrieb:


> Da hat wohl einer Meinungsfreiheit nicht verstanden: xkcd: Free Speech



Genau wie einige Respekt und Toleranz und vieles andere nicht verstanden haben.


----------



## Don-71 (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Also ich habe vor den Türken Respekt, vor Erdogan, seinem familienpolitischen korrupten System und der AKP nicht einen Millimeter. Erdogan würde ich bespucken, so viel Respekt habe ich vor ihm! Das gleiche würde ich übrigens auch bei Trump tun!

Du scheinst nicht zu begreifen, wie viele Türken oder türkkisch stämmige Menschen, dass Kritik an Erdogan und der AKP, keine Abwertung oder Hass gegen die Türkei oder alle Türken ist. (Euren Ehre Begriff gibt es in Deutschland nicht)
Leute die in Deutschland Erdogan und die AKP unterstützen müssen mit dieser Kritik leben, da ständig die Opfer Rolle zu suchen und das als allgemeinen Türkenhass zu beteichnen, zeigt nur das an einer wirklich argumetativen Auseinandersetzng kein Interesse besteht!
Und auch Ich, der eigentlich liberal und tolerant ist, frage mich wie man in Deutschland leben kann, aber Erdogan und die AKP unterstützen kann, denn der Unterschied zu unserem politischen System und Verständnis beträgt "Lichtjahre"!.


----------



## Duvar (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Der kommt ja in Kürze mit einem riesen Tross nach De und wird fürstlich empfangen. Kannst ja mal spucken gehen demnächst. Hier wird leider nicht nur Erdogan beschimpft...
Was viele nicht verstehen ist, dass ihr die Türkei vor Erdogan nicht kennt, da herrschte richtig Armut und ein hartes Leben durchtrieben von Militärputschen. Er hat den Türken wieder zum Aufschwung verholfen und ihr Selbstwertgefühl gesteigert. Plus er ist näher am Glauben als viele andere vor ihm und der Großteil der Türken ist nun mal gläubig. 
Die gönnen es auch seiner Familie, also den Reichtum etc Die Türkei war früher nur eine Marionette anderer Staaten und das hat sich mit ihm geändert, der lässt sich von keinem was sagen und bleibt seiner Linie treu und das gefällt vielen Türken nun mal.
Anders kann ich mir die Wahlergebnisse der letzten Jahre nicht erklären.


----------



## Two-Face (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Vor Erdogan gab es aber einen liberaleren Kurs, in dem die Türkei eher offen für westliche Standards war und weg vom konservativ-islamsichen Einflüssen.
Was dem das Genick gebrochen hat, war der massive wirtschaftliche Abschwung, den es jetzt aber auch unter Erdogan gibt.

Und was Wahlergebnisse angeht: Mit Repessionen und Einschüchterung kann man jede Wahl gewinnen.


Duvar schrieb:


> @two: ist die Türkei jetzt auch noch schuld, dass sie über 3 Millionen Flüchtlinge aufgenommen hat? Zu kritisieren ist eher, dass der Westen in diesem Punkt durchgefallen ist und denkt mit Geld kann man alles kaufen. Die Türkei hätte die auch ohne die zusagen der EU aufgenommen.


Aufgenommen ja, aber auch behalten? 
Aus Sicht der Flüchtlinge bleibt die Weiterflucht nach Europa sowieso die bessere Möglichkeit. Bei den miserablen Zuständen in den Unterkünften in der Türkei bleibt garantiert niemand freiwillig dort.^^


----------



## Sparanus (17. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Don-71 schrieb:


> @ Sparamus
> 
> Bist du durch ganz Florida gefahren oder warst du nur an den Touri Hotspots?


Kreuz und Quer
Die Hotspots haben wir eher selten besucht. 

Lieber an den leeren Strand im nirgendwo (der trotzdem an einer einwandfreien 2 spurigen Straße lag) als an einen überlaufenen. 
Ich hab ja nicht widersprochen, man kennt genug Bilder aus dem Internet, aber ich hab in meinem Leben 5 Wochen in den USA verbracht und ich hab es persönlich nicht gesehen. 

Ganz im Gegenteil zu Mexiko, direkt 10 Minuten vom Flughafen entfernt sieht man die Armut.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Der kommt ja in Kürze mit einem riesen Tross nach De und wird fürstlich empfangen. Kannst ja mal spucken gehen demnächst. Hier wird leider nicht nur Erdogan beschimpft...
> Was viele nicht verstehen ist, dass ihr die Türkei vor Erdogan nicht kennt, da herrschte richtig Armut und ein hartes Leben durchtrieben von Militärputschen. Er hat den Türken wieder zum Aufschwung verholfen und ihr Selbstwertgefühl gesteigert. Plus er ist näher am Glauben als viele andere vor ihm und der Großteil der Türken ist nun mal gläubig.
> Die gönnen es auch seiner Familie, also den Reichtum etc Die Türkei war früher nur eine Marionette anderer Staaten und das hat sich mit ihm geändert, der lässt sich von keinem was sagen und bleibt seiner Linie treu und das gefällt vielen Türken nun mal.
> Anders kann ich mir die Wahlergebnisse der letzten Jahre nicht erklären.



Obwohl du 12 Jahren nicht mehr in der Türkei warst, hat die brainwash bei dir geklappt.


----------



## Duvar (18. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Obwohl du 12 Jahren nicht mehr in der Türkei warst, hat die brainwash bei dir geklappt.



Rechnen müssen wir aber noch mal üben.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Rechnen müssen wir aber noch mal üben.



Zahlen dreher 22 

Also noch schlimmer


----------



## Don-71 (18. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Nennt sich Satelittenfernsehen und Internet.

Bis zum Satelittenfernsehen, gab es in Deutschland türkische Zeitungen zu kaufen, das war es als Angebot und somit "musste" man sich  wohl oder übel auf die deutsche Spache, deutsche Medien und deutsche Kultur einlassen, wenn man am "Leben" teilnehmen wollte.
Seit dem Satelittenfernsehen und später Intenet, kann man sich komplett in seine Parallelwelt zurückziehen und ist absolut nicht mehr auf sein Gastland angewiesen.

Das hat natürlich auch Auswirkungen auf den Nachrichten und "Propaganda" Konsum. 
Verhält sich übrigens bei einer menge Russlanddeutschen sehr sehr ähnlich, die konsumieren auch wesentlich mehr russische Nachrichten und Medien, hat man am Fall Lisa gesehen, auch dort wird Putin von der Mehrheit "unterstützt".


----------



## Poulton (18. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Verhält sich übrigens bei einer menge Russlanddeutschen sehr sehr ähnlich, die konsumieren auch wesentlich mehr russische Nachrichten und Medien, hat man am Fall Lisa gesehen, auch dort wird Putin von der Mehrheit "unterstützt".


Nicht nur bei denen. Ich verweise auf Pegida und Co., wo Putin eine Art Heiland und Radio Moskau nicht die "Lügenpresse" ist.


----------



## Duvar (18. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Komisch das gleiche wird von den hiesigen Medien behauptet.


----------



## Don-71 (18. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Im Gegensatz und zum Glück zur Türkei und zur Russland, hat Deutschland "wenigstens" freie und unabhängige Medien und keine staatlich gelenkten Propagandamedien!


----------



## Duvar (18. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ja vllt nicht staatlich gelenkt, aber womöglich von woanders gelenkt.
Kann vllt Einbildung oder ein hirngespinnst sein von mir, aber ich habe mich seit Jahren gewundert wie stark pro Israel hier die Medien sind, vllt ist das aber auch ein Teil der sog. Aufarbeitung, bezweifle ich aber. Bin kein Antisemit, man weiß ja nie womit man hier direkt beschuldigt wird. Mein jahrelang bester Freund als Kind war ein Israeli fällt mir grad wieder ein. Was der gute alte Ilon wohl macht?


----------



## Verminaard (18. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> ....man weiß ja nie womit man hier direkt beschuldigt wird.


Auslaenderfeind
Nazi
Rassist
Tuerkenhasser

nur mal um ein paar Beispiele zu nennen.
Duerften dir ganz gelaeufig sein.


----------



## RtZk (18. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Mein jahrelang bester Freund als Kind war ein Israeli fällt mir grad wieder ein.



Genau und ich bin der Kaiser von China  . 
Für deine Äußerungen würde dir ein Israeli ins Gesicht spucken.

Ach ja ich vergaß du hast natürlich noch viele armenische und kurdische Freunde.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



RtZk schrieb:


> Genau und ich bin der Kaiser von China  .
> Für deine Äußerungen würde dir ein Israeli ins Gesicht spucken.
> 
> Ach ja ich vergaß du hast natürlich noch viele armenische und kurdische Freunde.



Vermutlich auch noch Jesiden, Nordamerikanische Ureinwohner, geflohene Nordkoreaner, Afghanen und Rohingya, wenn er noch ein wenig darüber nachdenken würde.


----------



## Amon (18. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Immer das selbe...

Wie war das noch....Und die Bäume werden rufen: Oh Muslim, hinter mir versteckt sich ein Jude! Komm und erschlage ihn.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (18. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



RtZk schrieb:


> Genau und ich bin der Kaiser von China  .
> Für deine Äußerungen würde dir ein Israeli ins Gesicht spucken.
> 
> Ach ja ich vergaß du hast natürlich noch viele armenische und kurdische Freunde.



Kann ja nix dafür das du keine Freunde hast... 
Für deine Aussagen würde dir auch so gut wie jeder Türke ins Gesicht spucken.
Ok so gut wie jeder wäre übertrieben vermutlich aber viele, falls die dann auf dein  Niveau runter kommen.


----------



## Don-71 (18. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Es wird immer besser!
Tuerkei: Ratingagenturen prophezeien dem Land eine anhaltende Wirtschaftskrise - WELT
Erdogan spricht jetzt vom ökonomischen Putsch gegen die Türkei.

Zur Abwechslung har er den mal nicht in der eigenen Hand, wenn es denn einer wäre!
Andererseits könnte man auch als neutraler Beaobachter sagen, Erdogan putscht gegen sich selber, mit seiner Wirtschafts und Finanzpolitik, aber für die Einsicht fehlt es ihm halt ein bischen....


----------



## Sparanus (18. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Nun Ratingagenturen sind aber scheiß Vereine, wir sollten ihnen jetzt nicht trauen nur weil uns der Blick jetzt passt.
(Denkt an 2008)


----------



## Duvar (18. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Keine Sorge, die Türkei geht nicht so leicht unter. Immerhin sprechen wir hier von diesen Leuten: 
YouTube
YouTube
YouTube
YouTube

Frauen, Männer, Alte, Junge stellen sich mit !Nichts! Panzern Jets Kampfhubschraubern etc in den Weg während des Putsches, manche Videos sind zu blutig, um sie hier zu posten.
Denkst du da juckt es solche Menschen was Trump oder sonstwer was macht, oder die Finanzen?  

YouTube

Deswegen ruhig Blut Bro, schau dir die Übersetzung der türkischen Nationalhymne an https://youtu.be/l__vS1NjOtE?t=83


----------



## Tengri86 (18. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Mein ur Opa war in den 1 und 2ten balkankriege, 1te Weltkrieg(gegen Araber und Engländer) und Befreiungskrieg 

Bei letzteren hat er 6 Brüder verloren.

Was Erdogan und seine Schafe aus der Türkei heute gemacht haben, dafür haben die nicht gekämpft und gestorben. 

Der bilal Erdogan wechselt er seine viele Dollars? Ahja hat er wehrdienst gemacht?
Hauptsache die anderen versenken ihre Ersparnisse und Opfern ihre Söhne gel 



Ahja und das auch so große osmanische Reich  und die glaubens anführern waren in den Befreiungskrieg gegen das Volk, haben ja alles getan damit die auf ihre posten sitzen.


----------



## Poulton (18. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun Ratingagenturen sind aber scheiß Vereine, wir sollten ihnen jetzt nicht trauen nur weil uns der Blick jetzt passt.
> (Denkt an 2008)


Solche Sätze und dann noch in der KSJ?


----------



## Sparanus (18. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

@duvar
Die Wirtschaft und der Hunger bringen Leute dazu einiges zu tun was sie sonst nicht tun würden.


----------



## Sparanus (18. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Poulton schrieb:


> Solche Sätze und dann noch in der KSJ?


Wir sind unter Merkel doch so nach Links gerückt, also wieso nicht. (Ironie aus)

Nein jetzt ernsthaft, es gibt genug Leute die auch bei uns so denken.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Sparanus schrieb:


> @duvar
> Die Wirtschaft und der Hunger bringen Leute dazu einiges zu tun was sie sonst nicht tun würden.



Habe letztes auf so kleinen türkische Sender gesehen das die Leute sich net mal 1 Kilo Kartoffeln kaufen können sondern nur halbe Kilo, weil das Geld sonst nicht reicht.

Sowas hört man ja nicht in TRT und pro erdo Sendern

Da war eine und sagte direkt 

Der Erdogan soll mal mit 1500 lira versuchen monatlich auszukommen für Miete Strom essen usw. Er lebt  ja in seinem traumschloss usw usw


Die Menschen haben Existenzängste


----------



## Duvar (18. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Du verstehst doch sicherlich türkisch, dann schau mal, wie es in den Großstädten aussah
YouTube

Schau dir mal paar ältere Videos an, vllt geht dir dann ein Licht auf. Ohne Geld wurdest du nicht behandelt in Krankenhäusern etc. Wasser Mangelware Hygiene nicht existent. Krankheiten an der Tagesordnung usw usw.

Hier mit Untertitel YouTube

Was erzählt ihr hier?


----------



## Tengri86 (18. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Du warst doch seit 22 Jahren nicht mehr in der Türkei ,was laberst du eigentlich.


Warst du schon mal in staatlichen krankenhaus ? 

Hab meine Oma letztes nicht umsonst ins private geschickt und aus eigene Tasche bezahlt

Die Leute in der Türkei raten selber ins private Krankenhäuser zugehen statt die staatlichen.


----@

Gewalt: 
				In der Tuerkei nehmen taetliche Angriffe auf AErzte zu - Promis, Kurioses, TV - Augsburger Allgemeine

Man braucht jetzt Polizei Präsenz in der türkische Krankenhäusern


----------



## Duvar (18. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Das ich persönlich nicht da war heißt nicht, dass ich nix von dort mitbekomme. Aus meiner Familie gehen viele jedes Jahr dahin und es herrscht auch so reger Kontakt.
Hab dir die Videos geschickt, schau sie dir an, oder informier dich selbst und such selber nach Videos, es gibt sehr viele.
Dann siehst du mal was sich geändert hat in den letzten Jahren. Du kritisierst nur die Türkei, bist du überhaupt Türke oder was bist du?^^
Mach mal die Augen auf, den Menschen geht es deutlich besser als früher, ich kann mich erinnern damals, da hab ich Brot etc gekauft und dafür paar Millionen Lira gezahlt^^
Wenn du sagst die Türkei hat sich seit einigen Jahren nicht deutlich verbessert in vielerlei Hinsicht, dann hast du einfach keinen Plan.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Was bist du für ein Vogel,? 

Ich kritisiere die AKP und seine brainwash Anhängern und die sorte landsleute duvars in Deutschland die nach 1 Monat wieder zurückgeschießen nach Deutschland kommen würden.


(Mil lira scheine)
Ach häng mal die Nullen wieder ran, merkste wieder nixs, der erdo hat ja die paar Nullen weggemacht lol


Der erdo wird noch euer Unterhosen verkaufen da steht ihr nackt da.

Mir tut die Regierung leid die danach kommt, wurde ja alles an private und erdo Freunde verscherbelt 

Und deine Brücke in Istanbul ist in private Hand, wen pro Tag ein bestimmte Anzahl von Autos nicht durchfahren, muss der Staat zahlen ,also Steuerzahler. Und die meisten nutzen die nicht, ist ja teuer.


Text:

Am 29. Mai 2013, dem Jahrestag der Eroberung von Konstantinopel durch Sultan Mehmet Fatih, wurde der Grundstein gelegt. Vorausgegangen waren zähe Verhandlungen über die Finanzierung des Projekts. Um die Kosten von drei Milliarden Dollar zu finanzieren, musste das türkische Schatzamt – in der türkischen Regierung war es umstritten – eine Garantie an die beiden Bauunternehmen und künftigen Betreiber, Ictas aus der Türkei und Astaldi aus Italien, für den Fall abgeben, dass die Mauteinnahmen unter den Zielvorgaben bleiben sollten. Das könnte durchaus der Fall sein. Denn die Brücke liegt weit außerhalb des Stadtgebiets, so dass sie den Verkehrskollaps in Istanbul kaum abwenden kann.

Der Erdogan baut Brücken! Haha lach ich Schlapp


----------



## Verminaard (18. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Du kritisierst nur die Türkei, bist du überhaupt Türke oder was bist du?^^


In allererster Linie ist er ein Mensch, egal welcher Abstammung.
Oder macht das fuer dich einen Unterschied?


Duvar schrieb:


> Mach mal die Augen auf, den Menschen geht es deutlich besser als früher, ich kann mich erinnern damals, da hab ich Brot etc gekauft und dafür paar Millionen Lira gezahlt^^


Was sagt das genau aus? Das du fuer eine Ware irgendeinen festgelegten Wert bezahlt hast.
In welcher Relation steht nun dieser Wert und wie ist das mit der heutigen Zeit zu vergleichen und werten?

Dein Verhalten erinnert mich so sehr an einen Arbeitskollegen.
Kommt irgendwo aus dem tiefsten Sibirien. Anscheinend deutscher Abstammung. Ist mir ehrlichgesagt egal.
Er findet Putin toll, malt ueberall die Russlandflagge hin, konsumiert fast nur russische Medien, behauptet das in Russland alles besser ist.
Mag alles sein, aber auf die Frage wieso er einen BMW faehrt und noch immer in Deutschland ist, habe ich bis heute keine vernuenftige Antwort erhalten.

Wenn denn in anderen Laendern alles so viel besser ist, man dort nicht diskriminiert wird und ueberhaupt.
Hinweis: die Mauer und Grenzen die die Menschen von der Ausreise aus Deutschland hindern sollten, gibt es seit 03.10.1990 nicht mehr. Ihr koennt ohne große Probleme aus Deutschland ausreisen.
Natuerlich gabs sowas nur in der ehemaligen DDR, also ausreisen konnte man schon immer aus der BRD.


----------



## Duvar (18. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Nee es geht darum, der Typ verliert seit je her kein einziges gutes Wort über die Türkei und soll selbst Türke sein.
Sein Erdogan Hass hat ihn wohl verblendet. Er hat nicht den Schneid die positiven Sachen die nun mal unter Erdogan kamen anzuerkennen.
Schaut euch doch mal die Videos an die ich gepostet habe und seht wie die Türkei noch vor nicht all zu langer Zeit war.
Wie dem auch sei, das wird mir langsam zu blöd hier.

Das eine schließt doch das andere nicht aus, vermi, warum kommst du bzw auch andere hier mit so hohlen Aussagen, dass wenn man es woanders gut findet, man gefälligst ausreisen soll, 
muss so ein Verhalten sein, nur weil einem die Meinung des anderen nicht gefällt? Keiner sagt doch was gegen Deutschland, man darf doch noch stolz auf sein Land sein, egal ob Russe Türke oder was auch immer.
Deine Frage warum er denn BMW fahre ist ja der Oberhammer, OMG wo bin ich gelandet. Bleibt mal lieber unter euch, echt jetzt nicht normal hier!



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Und deine Brücke in Istanbul ist in private Hand, wen pro Tag ein bestimmte Anzahl von Autos nicht durchfahren, muss der Staat zahlen ,also Steuerzahler. Und die meisten nutzen die nicht, ist ja teuer.



Ich sag ja, du bist kein Türke, aber deine Rechtschreibung schon


----------



## Tengri86 (18. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Nee es geht darum, der Typ verliert seit je her kein einziges gutes Wort über die Türkei und soll selbst Türke sein.
> Sein Erdogan Hass hat ihn wohl verblendet. Er hat nicht den Schneid die positiven Sachen die nun mal unter Erdogan kamen anzuerkennen.
> Schaut euch doch mal die Videos an die ich gepostet habe und seht wie die Türkei noch vor nicht all zu langer Zeit war.
> Wie dem auch sei, das wird mir langsam zu blöd hier.
> ...



Er hat die Menschen in Kopf zurück in die Mittelalter entwickelt, das erkenne ich an. 

Der muss nur auf "frommer Onkel " machen und hat schon stimmen und sein Clan und Freunde die Kohle in Sack.


----------



## Duvar (18. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Er hat die Menschen in Kopf zurück in die Mittelalter entwickelt, das erkenne ich an.
> 
> Der muss nur auf "frommer Onkel " machen und hat schon stimmen und sein Clan und Freunde die Kohle in Sack.



Bist du Atheist? Würde deine Aussagen erklären.
Die Brücke ist übrigens nicht für immer in privater Hand...


----------



## Tengri86 (18. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Du bist  kein echte Türke 

Was für ein türke würde es gut finden , das unser Land ausverkauft wird und die da oben ihre Taschen voll machen, wie in Sultans Zeiten dafür sind Menschen nicht gestorben als Sie T.C gegründet haben.


Vermi hat recht 

Zieh mal für ein 1 Jahr in deines Vaters memleket und nehm mal Teil als einfacher Bürger  , für dich klingt es ja nach Paradis, warst aber 22 Jahren nicht dort. 

Machmal ein Experiment, sei mal ein anders denkender...mal gucken wie lang dein Paradis für dich bleiben wird.

Mein Vater Cousins ein Staatsanwalt sitzt ja in Knast weil er gegen die Korruption vorgegangen ist und seine Frau eine Lehrerin wurde gekündigt und kriegt kein job. Btw auch keine Pension Ansprüche 

Lol beim richtigen Putsch in den 80er haben die systemgegner trotzdem ihre Rente bekommen


----------



## Poulton (18. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Nee es geht darum, der Typ verliert seit je her kein einziges gutes Wort über die Türkei und soll selbst Türke sein.


Was ist das für eine Logik? Seit wann muss man über ein Land ein gutes Wort verlieren, nur weil man dort geboren wurde bzw. die Vorfahren herstammen?

Machst du hier einen auf besonders strammen Erdo-Anhänger, damit du, falls du das nächste mal in die Türkei fliegst, nicht festgenommen wirst?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein jetzt ernsthaft, es gibt genug Leute die auch bei uns so denken.


Es gibt kein Richtig im falschen...


----------



## Verminaard (18. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Du hast meine Aussage nicht verstanden.
Wenn mir oft genug gesagt wird, wie in meinem geschilderten und fast jeden Arbeitstag erlebenden Fall, das Russland so toll ist und eigentlich alles was von dort ist so ueberlegen ist, stelle ich halt solche Fragen.

Du findest Erdogan toll. Ja mag sein, deine Sache, aber dann lass dir die Kritik an ihm gefallen.
Wenn ich jetzt eine Aussage taetige, das nicht alles was Adolf gemacht hat, schlecht war, werden vermutlich (fast) alle, zurecht, auf die Barrikaden gehen.

Nur weil Erdogan, vielleicht zufaellig, einige Sachen, die ihm wahrscheinlich noch in die Haende spielen, nicht ganz so falsch macht, ist er dadurch ploetzlich kein Unschuldslamm.

Schau doch mal nuechtern hin was Erdogan wirklich macht. Er missbraucht eine Religion um seine Machtposition zu staerken und unumkehrbar zu festigen.
Seine engsten Mitmachthaber sind aus seiner Familie.
Seine ganzen Schritte die er bisher gemacht hat. Alles um seine Macht zu festigen. Gulenanhaenger zu verfolgen. Ja warum eigentlich? Weil die auch Macht anstreben?
Weil Erdogan nur sein Wort zulassen will?
Das systematische Ausmerzen (etwas drastischer Begriff) von seinen Politischen Gegnern und Kritikern bis nur noch Systemtreue vorhanden sind.
Wieso und mit welcher vernuenftigen Begruendung wurden ichweisnichtwieviel Lehrer entlassen?

Schau halt mal selbst genau hin und versuch nicht duch eine Brille zu schauen,

Ich bin ueberzeugt davon, das Erdogan die Religion ziehmlich am Arsch vorbei geht. Er nutzt sie einfach nur fuer seine Zwecke.
Und der Mob folgt ihm blind und klatscht Beifall.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Poulton schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Logik? Seit wann muss man über ein Land ein gutes Wort verlieren, nur weil man dort geboren wurde bzw. die Vorfahren herstammen?
> 
> Machst du hier einen auf besonders strammen Erdo-Anhänger, damit du, falls du das nächste mal in die Türkei fliegst, nicht festgenommen wirst?



Der war ja seit 22 Jahren nicht mehr in der Türkei und weißt aber schon das alle Bürgern super leben in Freiheit und nicht auf pump.

Bei sein vaters oder eigene Beerdigung ist er dann wieder dort lol


----------



## Tengri86 (19. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Schau doch mal nuechtern hin was Erdogan wirklich macht. Er missbraucht eine Religion um seine Machtposition zu staerken und unumkehrbar zu festigen.
> Seine engsten Mitmachthaber sind aus seiner Familie.
> Seine ganzen Schritte die er bisher gemacht hat. Alles um seine Macht zu festigen. Gulenanhaenger zu verfolgen. Ja warum eigentlich? Weil die auch Macht anstreben?
> Weil Erdogan nur sein Wort zulassen will?
> ...



Das meine ich, er spielt " auf fromm" und die Menschen folgen ihm blind 


Und atatürk hat davor gewarnt, das in der Zukunft solche Menschen versuchen werden an die Macht zukommen.


----------



## Duvar (19. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Der war ja seit 22 Jahren nicht mehr in der Türkei und weißt aber schon das alle Bürgern super leben in Freiheit und nicht auf pump.
> 
> Bei sein vaters oder eigene Beerdigung ist er dann wieder dort lol



Hab ich gesagt die leben jetzt alle super dort? Lern erstmal besser deutsch, weil anscheinend hast du Verständnisprobleme.
Auch wenn ich 2 Millionen Jahre nicht mehr dahin gehe, werde ich im Gegensatz zu dir mein Vaterland immer lieben und anerkennen, dass es den Leuten im Vergleich zu früher deutlich besser geht.


----------



## Sparanus (19. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Also wer Deutschland verachtet sollte es verlassen...
Man muss es ja nicht lieben, aber das.


----------



## Duvar (19. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Hab hier keinen gesehen, der Deutschland verachtet, du etwa?


----------



## Sparanus (19. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Du ganz offensichtlich


----------



## Duvar (19. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Wie kommst du denn da drauf?
Weil ich sage das ich die Türkei bzw mein Vaterland liebe, oder denkst du, wenn man hier lebt, muss man auch ausschließlich nur Deutschland lieben?


----------



## Tengri86 (19. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ja die Familie Erdogan hat schon gut Kohle gemacht. Aber wie Erdogan sagt: "Wir sind nicht hier um über euch zu herrschen, sondern dazu da um euch zu dienen". Diener des Volkes!



Ach klauen und Taschen vollmachen auf volks Rücken ist ok für dich? 

So ein türke bist du also

Die akp Anhänger in Deutschland freuen sich über die Hohe Wechselkurse 

Können die sich günstig Eigentum leisten, wen es um Geld geht, hört die Liebe auf.


Türkei: Was verdient Familie Erdogan? | FR.de


Nach einem Jahr ist ihr Vermögen  bestimmt gewachsen ob die ihre Dollars in lira umgetauscht haben 

Frage mich , wäre ihr papa net in der Politik gewesen ob die auch Kohle gemacht hätten  ?*Ironie


----------



## Sparanus (19. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn da drauf?
> Weil ich sage das ich die Türkei bzw mein Vaterland liebe, oder denkst du, wenn man hier lebt, muss man auch ausschließlich nur Deutschland lieben?


Ich hab gesagt, man soll Deutschland nicht verachten und schlecht machen wie du es tust.


----------



## Tengri86 (19. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hab gesagt, man soll Deutschland nicht verachten und schlecht machen wie du es tust.



Der Herr lässt ja keinen Kritik zu..also wäre er ja dort doch wunschlos Glücklich als in deutschland, wenn es nicht zum kritisieren gibt? 

Aber sollte schön hinter erdogan stehen sonst sind seine Eigentum und vermögen futsch (auch noch viele Unschuldige )
AKP enteignet Zehntausende

Was passiert mit dem Menschen in deutschland die nicht hinter ihre Regierung und Merkel stehen, werden die enteignet ?


----------



## Tengri86 (19. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Doppelbeitrag


----------



## Duvar (19. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hab gesagt, man soll Deutschland nicht verachten und schlecht machen wie du es tust.



Tu ich nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Der Herr lässt ja keinen Kritik zu..also wäre er ja dort doch wunschlos Glücklich als in deutschland, wenn es nicht zum kritisieren gibt?
> 
> Aber sollte schön hinter erdogan stehen sonst sind seine Eigentum und vermögen futsch (auch noch viele Unschuldige )
> AKP enteignet Zehntausende
> ...



Ein bisschen wie während der Naziherrschaft in Deutschland...
Keiner wollte die Behandlung und Enteignung der Juden gutgeheißen haben, aber zu den Verkaufsauktionen sind sie alle gegangen und haben fleißig den enteigneten jüdischen Besitz gekauft. 

Wie sich Geschichte doch wiederholt, nur die Akteure werden ab und zu mal ausgetauscht.


----------



## Duvar (19. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Als ob alle die nicht hinter Erdogan stehen enteignet würden, selten so einen Quatsch gesehen. Das wäre ungefähr die Hälfte der Türkei die hätte enteignet werden müssen, ist das passiert? Der Gülen Ring welcher den Staat unterwandert hat wurde zerschlagen.


----------



## Tengri86 (19. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ein bisschen wie während der Naziherrschaft in Deutschland...
> Keiner wollte die Behandlung und Enteignung der Juden gutgeheißen haben, aber zu den Verkaufsauktionen sind sie alle gegangen und haben fleißig den enteigneten jüdischen Besitz gekauft.
> 
> Wie sich Geschichte doch wiederholt, nur die Akteure werden ab und zu mal ausgetauscht.



Die haben sogar ein gesetz rausgebracht, wenn jemand in Ausland lebt, egal ob er  türkische Staatsbürger oder deutsche hat  usw. (Egal welche Nation) 

Können die ohne Probleme enteignen , wenn er in der Türkei Besitz und Vermögen hat


----------



## Neronimo (19. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Als ob alle die nicht hinter Erdogan stehen enteignet würden, selten so einen Quatsch gesehen. Das wäre ungefähr die Hälfte der Türkei die hätte enteignet werden müssen, ist das passiert? Der Gülen Ring welcher den Staat unterwandert hat wurde zerschlagen.


Das mit dem Gülen "Ring" konnte bisher aber nicht bestätigt werden, und jeder außerhalb der Türkei hält es für Propaganda, das ist dir bekannt oder?


----------



## Duvar (19. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Heute wurde eine Pilotin verurteilt, sie hat in der Putschnacht non stop bewaffnete Soldaten von A nach B geflogen zB in die Vodafone Arena von Besiktas oder zum TRT Gebäude oder in der Klemme sitzende von der Brücke abgeholt und woanders abgesetzt. Zu Ihre Verteidigung sagte sie, sie wusste nicht das das ein Putsch ist und als sie es dann im Laufe der Nacht erfuhr, hat sie dennoch weiter gemacht und konnte nicht mehr stoppen. Sie nennt das so eine Art Gruppenzwang bzw sie wurde einfach mitgerissen.

Guelen-Bewegung – Wikipedia


----------



## Don-71 (19. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Als ob alle die nicht hinter Erdogan stehen enteignet würden, selten so einen Quatsch gesehen. Das wäre ungefähr die Hälfte der Türkei die hätte enteignet werden müssen, ist das passiert? Der Gülen Ring welcher den Staat unterwandert hat wurde zerschlagen.



Enteignen ist hier das falsche Wort, eher Lebensgrundlage entziehen!
Seit dem dieser "Putsch" war, praktisch am nächsten Tag, wurden Zehntausende gekündigt und verhaftet, als wenn Listen abgearbeitet werden, was wohl auch schon am Tag danach wirklich gemacht wurde. Woher kommen diese Listen?
Mittlerweile dürften es an die Millionen sein, die ihren Job verloren haben, da im öffentlichen Dienst, Beamter oder auf Druck von AKP Funktionären.
Kein Mensch kann mir erzählen, dass Tausende an diesem "Putsch" beteiligt waren, geschweige denn Zehntausende oder Millionen!


----------



## RtZk (19. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Schwätz keinen Scheiß, du bist schon ein richtiger Fanatiker, bei einem richtigen Putsch wäre der erste Schritt gewesen sofort die Kontrolle über sämtliche Behörden zu übernehmen, sämtliche Militärs die dagegen stimmten zu exekutieren und die Regierung zu verhaften oder hinzurichten. 
Der Putsch war erbärmlich inszeniert.
Die Listen die sofort standen (da sie lange zu vor vorbereitet wurden) wer zu verhaften und wer zu entlassen ist gar nicht mal erst erwähnt. 
Bei solchen Leuten wie dir braucht man sich wirklich nicht wundern wieso Leute rechte Parteien wählen.


----------



## Don-71 (19. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Recep Tayyip Erdoğan: Andrea Nahles will der Tuerkei notfalls helfen | ZEIT ONLINE

Mann kann das Ziel 10% auch mit einem Turbo befeuern, wieso in aller Welt sollte Deutschland einem System Erdogan in der Türkei helfen?
Die Türken sollen schön selber was gegen ihren "Sultan" machen, der sie in eine derartige wirtschaftliche Schieflage manövriert hat, Das fehlt mir gerade noch, dass Deutschland diesen AKP Idioten dabei hilft, ihre Politik weiter fortzusetzen.
Die Nahles tickt nicht mehr ganz richtig!


----------



## Duvar (19. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

@rtzk: Dein Niveau ist wieder mal top notch!
Heisst also für dich, wenn man nicht deiner/eurer Meinung ist könnte/sollte/will man rechte Parteien wählen, um sich der Kritiker zu entledigen. Du wählst sicherlich seit je her solche Parteien, so wie du dich hier gibst.
Der Putsch war natürlich gestellt und von Erdogan selbst inszeniert... Hab ja vergessen du bist die hellste Leuchte hier und weißt alles besser. Arbeite erstmal deine Vergangenheit auf. Mit dir stimmt was nicht. Wie gesagt wäre bereit zu helfen und verzeihe dir auch dein top Niveau, sofern du dich dazu entschließt, dich zu bessern und diesen Hass ad acta zu legen.

Genau Don, wieso sollte man, vllt weil man selber Verluste einfährt wenn die Türkei wirtschaftlich down geht? 
Würden alle Menschen so denken wie du, zb als nach dem 2 Weltkrieg Deutschland in Schutt und Asche lag, keine Männer mehr aufzufinden waren... Wahrscheinlich hättest du dann auch gesagt, die haben für einen Weltkrieg gesorgt und Millionen getötet, sollen sie nun selber klar kommen mit ihren Ruinen.


----------



## Don-71 (19. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Es bleiben sehr viele Fragezeichen, die sich ein Beobachter zwangsläufig stellen muss!
Bis jetzt gibt es nicht einen schlüssigen Beweis, dass die Gülen Bewegung hinter diesem Putsch steckt, deshalb werden auch von der deutschen Justiz alle Auslieferungsanfragen rundheraus abgelehnt, weil die Akten und Anfragen keine Beweise enthalten!
Von Interpol auf Initiative der Türkei ausgestellte Haftbefehle, werden in diesem "Bereich" nicht mehr vollstreckt (fast in ganz Europa), das sagt schon eine Menge aus.


----------



## Duvar (19. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Lies erstmal wer was diese Bewegung ist und was sie wie machen. Wenn du dann sagst, ist ein  super Klub, dann sag ich nix mehr dazu. Denkst du Erdogan stresst sich ohne Grund mit der halben Welt wegen dem? Wenn man keine Beweise sehen will dann gibt es auch keine.


----------



## Don-71 (19. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



> Genau Don, wieso sollte man, vllt weil man selber Verluste einfährt wenn die Türkei wirtschaftlich down geht?
> Würden alle Menschen so denken wie du, zb als nach dem 2 Weltkrieg Deutschland in Schutt und Asche lag, keine Männer mehr aufzufinden waren... Wahrscheinlich hättest du dann auch gesagt, die haben für einen Weltkrieg gesorgt und Millionen getötet, sollen sie nun selber klar kommen mit ihren Ruinen.



Sind wir mein lieber Duva sind wir, Geld hat uns keiner gegeben, der Wiederaufbau wurde von der deutschen Bevölkerung so gut wie alleine getragen, der Marschall Plan war erstens für ganz Europa und mehr oder weniger ein Konjunturprogramm für die US Wirtschaft. Darüber hinaus waren "Hilfen" ganz klar an eine geschichtliche Wiederaufarbeitung und an ein demokratisches Gemeinwesen mit unabhängiger Justiz gebunden, mit WIRKLICHEN demokratischen Wahlen und einer FREIEN Presse!

Wenn es das alles in der Türkei wieder gibt, kann man weiterreden, vorher nicht!

Edit:

ich habe für die Gülen Bewegung nichts übrig, allerding möchte ich erstmal Beweise sehen, bevor man Leute zu Hundertausenden "aburteilt"!
Schon mal was von der Unschuldsvermutung gehört? Jemand ist so lange Unschuldig, bis seine Schuld bewiesen ist!


----------



## Poulton (19. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Guelen-Bewegung – Wikipedia


Den du vielleicht erstmal selber lesen solltest. Jahrelang war die Bumsbude eine der Stützen für Erdo und in einer Nacht- und Nebelaktion aus dem Land gejagd. Erinnert einen etwas an den Rhöm-Putsch.


----------



## Verminaard (19. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> @rtzk: Dein Niveau ist wieder mal top notch!


Vorwurf


Duvar schrieb:


> Hab ja vergessen du bist die hellste Leuchte hier und weißt alles besser.


Keinen Deut besser.


Duvar schrieb:


> Arbeite erstmal deine Vergangenheit auf.


Nazikeule


Duvar schrieb:


> Mit dir stimmt was nicht. Wie gesagt wäre bereit zu helfen und verzeihe dir auch dein top Niveau, sofern du dich dazu entschließt, dich zu bessern und diesen *Hass* ad acta zu legen.


Wieder mal Hassunterstellung ala die Deutschen hassen ja die Tuerken.


Jedes Mal der gleiche Rotz.

Willst du echt nicht wahrhaben was der Erdoganclan hier abzieht?


----------



## Duvar (19. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Mit Vergangenheit aufarbeiten ist seine Kindheit gemeint, falls du es nicht verstanden hast, schau dir den Thread erneut an, aber Hauptsache direkt angiften.

Ach schau her im Nachhinein entschuldigt man sich immer, kenne ich ja irgendwo her, dann ist ja alles wieder gut und vergessen und vergeben. 
Reinhard Grindel : DFB-Praesident raeumt Fehler im Umgang mit OEzil ein | ZEIT ONLINE

Wollte ja eigentlich schon vor einigen posts mich aus dem Thread verabschieden, natürlich nicht wegen der Welle gegen mich hier, hätte auch kein Problem damit gehabt wenn ihr zweihunderfuffzge oder mehr wäret, nur mir wird das echt zu langweilig. Vielleicht schaue ich irgendwann mal wieder rein, bis dahin könnt ihr ja etwas Toleranz und Netiquette üben, weil manche schreiben ja echt sehr niveaulos mit all ihrem Hass. 
Also Leute man sieht sich.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Lies erstmal wer was diese Bewegung ist und was sie wie machen. Wenn du dann sagst, ist ein  super Klub, dann sag ich nix mehr dazu. Denkst du Erdogan stresst sich ohne Grund mit der halben Welt wegen dem? *Wenn man keine Beweise sehen will dann gibt es auch keine.*



Du meinst in etwa so wie wenn man nicht wahr haben will / lieber wie du zu verdrängen scheint das die Bewegung von Fethullah Gülen und Erdogans AKP vor einigen Jährchen noch die "dicksten" politischen Kumpels waren und es Erdogan nichts ausgemacht hat mit Gülen aufs engste zu sympahtisieren, weil er ihm politisch nützlich war?

Erdogan wie Gülen sind beide glühende Anhänger eines politischen Islams für die Türkei und wollen beide die kemalistische Türkei abschaffen, darum haben beide auch in den 1990er und frühen 2000er Jahren zusammengearbeitet, eben weil es zwischen beiden genug politische Schnittpunkte (gemeinsame Interessen / Ziele) gab.

Nachdem Erdogans AKP dann jedoch die Regierungsmehrheit erlangt hat wollte er plötzlich nichts  mehr von Gülen wissen und es ist natürlich für Erdogan nur zu praktisch gewesen das man den 2016er Putsch dann der Gülenbewegung in die Schuhe schieben konnte, immerhin konnte man sich so eines ehemaligen und inzwischen ehr lästigen Weggefährten entledigen / diskreditieren und seiner Bewegung die ja in der Türkei nicht gänzlich uneinflussreich ist und ein nettes Vermögen besaß, an dem man sich auch noch per Konfizierung bereichern konnte.

Erdogan ist eine politische Ratte und schon alleine aus dem oben genannten Kontext sollte man sich schon sehr genau zweimal überlegen diesen Typen und seine Politik zu verteidigen...
Heute bist du noch Erdogans Freund, weil du ihm nützlich bist und morgen stehst du dann, wie die Gülenbewegung, auf einer Liste als Terrorist und Putschist, weil du deinen Anteil am Erfolg möchtest und Erdogan deshalb lästig wirst!


----------



## Don-71 (19. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ich halte die  kemalistische Türkei für faktisch abgeschafft mit der Verfassungsänderung hin zu einer "Präsidialdemokratie", die eigentlich eine Autokratie ist in der es keine unabhängige Justiz mehr gibt.
Dazu kommt das die AKP bereits fast alle kemalistischen Reformen in Bezug auf den Islam rückgängig gemacht hat, von einer sakulären Türkei kann keine Rede mehr sein!
Im Grunde genommen ist es jetzt eine Familien/Clan  Autokratie oder Diktatur des erdoganischen Familienclans.


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ich find's lustig was gerade in der Türkei abgeht. Die Türken zertrümmern ihre iPhones und kippen Cola ins Klo. Damit beweisen sie mal wieder wie intelligent sie sind. Zumindest die Erdogan-Anhänger.


----------



## Poulton (19. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> und kippen Cola ins Klo.


Muss ein ganz schön hartnäckiger Urinstein zu sein.


----------



## Tengri86 (19. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Poulton schrieb:


> Muss ein ganz schön hartnäckiger Urinstein zu sein.



Erdo eröffnet coca cola Fabrik, hat er bestimmt schon vergessen  

YouTube


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Du kritisierst nur die Türkei, bist du überhaupt Türke oder was bist du?^^.



Du zeigst eins zu eins das gleiche rassistische Denkmuster wie Erdogan.  Wer die Türkei kritisiert, kann in den Augen von Erdogan (und seinen Jüngern) kein wahrer Türke sein.

Das ist lupenreiner Rassismus.



Duvar schrieb:


> Nee es geht darum, der Typ verliert seit je her kein einziges gutes Wort über die Türkei und soll selbst Türke sein.



Achso, weil man als Türke alles gut finden muss, was in der Türkei passiert oder wie? Du laberst hier von Meinungsfreiheit, gestehst Tengri aber keine Meinung über die Türkei zu?



Poulton schrieb:


> Den du vielleicht erstmal selber lesen solltest. Jahrelang war die Bumsbude eine der Stützen für Erdo und in einer Nacht- und Nebelaktion aus dem Land gejagd. Erinnert einen etwas an den Rhöm-Putsch.



Ist doch immer so. Wenn man erst an der Macht ist, braucht man jene nicht mehr, die einen da hingebracht haben. 



Duvar schrieb:


> Vielleicht schaue ich irgendwann mal wieder rein, bis dahin könnt ihr ja etwas Toleranz und Netiquette üben, weil manche schreiben ja echt sehr niveaulos mit all ihrem Hass.



Der größte Rassist im Thread, der anderen Usern das türkischsein abspricht, redet von Toleranz, Netiquette und Niveaulosigkeit. 

Kann man sich nicht ausdenken.


----------



## Neronimo (19. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> [...]
> Der größte Rassist im Thread, der anderen Usern das türkischsein abspricht, redet von Toleranz, Netiquette und Niveaulosigkeit.
> 
> Kann man sich nicht ausdenken.



Nunja, fühlt man sich im Jahr 2018 angegriffen gesteht man sich dass nicht mehr ein, Nein! Man nutzt stattdessen die durch Extremistische Weltverbesserer plattgetretenen Pfade a lá "Ihr rasstisten" "intolerant" und, sehr beliebt bei Frauen, "sexist!", und verkrümelt sich dann still und leise.


----------



## Oi!Olli (20. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Sind wir mein lieber Duva sind wir, Geld hat uns keiner gegeben, der Wiederaufbau wurde von der deutschen Bevölkerung so gut wie alleine getragen, der Marschall Plan war erstens für ganz Europa und mehr oder weniger ein Konjunturprogramm für die US Wirtschaft. Darüber hinaus waren "Hilfen" ganz klar an eine geschichtliche Wiederaufarbeitung und an ein demokratisches Gemeinwesen mit unabhängiger Justiz gebunden, mit WIRKLICHEN demokratischen Wahlen und einer FREIEN Presse!
> 
> Wenn es das alles in der Türkei wieder gibt, kann man weiterreden, vorher nicht!
> 
> ...


Jaja "wir". Ohne Marshallplan, großzügiger Verzicht auf Reperationen und Verschleppung der Entschädigung, sowie eine Währungsreform, hätten wir nichts aufgebaut.


----------



## RtZk (20. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Jaja "wir". Ohne Marshallplan, großzügiger Verzicht auf Reperationen und Verschleppung der Entschädigung, sowie eine Währungsreform, hätten wir nichts aufgebaut.



Unsinn, nach dem ersten Weltkrieg und enorm hohen Reparationen hat sich Deutschland auch wieder aufgebaut und ist wieder zu einer militärischen Weltmacht geworden. 
Die niedrigeren Reparationen und Entschädigungen usw. wurden nur so festgelegt weil man die Fehler aus dem Versailler Vertrag nicht wiederholen wollte, denn dieser war der Grund warum die Deutschen Hitler an die Macht geholt haben. 
Mit den Maßnahmen nach dem 2. WK hat man Deutschland integriert und nicht wieder isoliert.


----------



## Don-71 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*

Mythos oder Masterplan? - Reportage & Dokumentation - ARD | Das Erste

Zitat:


> Die rasante wirtschaftliche Genesung der jungen Bundesrepublik scheint zu belegen, dass der Marshall-Plan wahre Wunder wirkte. Dabei sind es ganz andere Faktoren, die damals greifen. Der Bielefelder Historiker Werner Abelshauser hat in US-Archiven die wirkliche Geschichte des Hilfsprogramms enthüllt. Tatsächlich fließt nicht ein Dollar nach Deutschland. Der Marshall-Plan ist in erster Linie ein Konjunkturprogramm für die lahmende US-Landwirtschaft, flankiert von einer der größten PR-Kampagnen der Geschichte. Die deutsche Wirtschaft wiederum ist viel weniger zerstört, als wir heute glauben – im Grunde bezahlen die Deutschen ihren Wiederaufbau selbst.



Ich wüßte jetzt nicht was an einer Währungsreform so dolles ist und es war ganz sicher kein Alliiertes Alleinwissen, da Deutschland 1923 schon einmal eine Währungsreform ohne Hilfe von Außen durchgeführt hat.

Auf Reparartionen wurde in der Tat großzügig verzichtet auf Grund der Erfahrungen des Versaller Vertrages!

@ RtZk



> Unsinn, nach dem ersten Weltkrieg und enorm hohen Reparationen hat sich Deutschland auch wieder aufgebaut und ist wieder zu einer militärischen Weltmacht geworden.



Deine Aussage halte ich für falsch und irreführend.
Das gesamte "Wirtschaftswunder" der Nazis, war nichts anderes als eine auf Schulden basierende Wiederaufrüstung, ohne jede Nachhaltigkeit, als Hitler am 1. September den Krieg erklärte war Deutschland mit nur rund ~ 500 Millionen Reichsmark Devisenvermögen faktisch Pleite, ohne die Goldreserven von Österreich und der damaligen Tschechoslowakei wäre schon früher eine Zahlungsunfähigkeit an den internationalen Kapitalmärkten eingetreten (Kauf von Importwaren). Die Goldreserven von Polen, später, Dänemark, Norwegen, Frankreich, Holland und Belgien versetzten das Nazireich überhaupt erst in die Lage den Krieg weiterzuführen, da man auf Importierte Rohstoffe angewiesen war, die man bezahlen mußte. Hitler MUßte mit seiner Wirtschaftspolitik ZWANGSLÄUFIG Krieg führen, sonst wäre das ganze wirtschaftliche KArtenhaus zusammengekracht.
Die Wehrmacht war vom Ausbildungsstand und Leistungsfähigkeit der Truppe sicher militärisch führend zu dieser Zeit, aber das 3. Reich war Lichtjahre davon entfernt Materiell (militärisch) und wirtschaftlich eine militärische Weltmacht zu sein, nichtmal Ansatzweise.

Mefo-Wechsel – Wikipedia


----------



## Nightslaver (20. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Jaja "wir". Ohne Marshallplan, großzügiger Verzicht auf Reperationen und Verschleppung der Entschädigung, sowie eine Währungsreform, hätten wir nichts aufgebaut.



Das genannte trifft so nur auf die BRD zu. 
Der DDR hat die SU keine Reperationen erlassen und hat sie großzügig die Industrie abgebaut und in die SU verschifft.
Trotz der um ein vielfaches stärkeren Widrigkeiten hat die DDR es geschaft sich halbwegs aufzubauen, es wäre also auch durchaus ohne all die von dir aufgezählten Dinge im Westen gegangen.

Das "Wirtschaftswunder hätte es dann aber wohl kaum in der Form gegeben und der allgemeine Lebensstandard wäre wohl nicht um sehr viel besser als in Ostdeutschland gewesen.



RtZk schrieb:


> Unsinn, nach dem ersten Weltkrieg und enorm hohen  Reparationen hat sich Deutschland auch wieder aufgebaut und ist wieder  zu einer militärischen Weltmacht geworden.
> Die niedrigeren Reparationen und Entschädigungen usw. wurden nur so  festgelegt weil man die Fehler aus dem Versailler Vertrag nicht  wiederholen wollte, denn dieser war der Grund warum die Deutschen Hitler  an die Macht geholt haben.
> Mit den Maßnahmen nach dem 2. WK hat man Deutschland integriert und nicht wieder isoliert.



Was für ein hinkender Vergleich, die Bedingungen nach dem WK1 waren völlig andere als nach dem WK2.
Im WK1 ist in Deutschland faktisch nichts kaputt gewesen und die Reperationen konnte man nur so schnell abbauen weil die galopierende Inflation mit ihren Billiarden Reichsmark das massiv begünstigt hat.
Trotzdem haben die Reperationen des WK1 Deutschland massiv geschadet, indem sie Investitionen in die Wirtschaft massiv belastet haben, gerade was neue Infrastruktur anging.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Mythos oder Masterplan? - Reportage & Dokumentation - ARD | Das Erste



Wer Das Buch von Albert Speer "Erinnerungen" gelesen hat weiß das schon lange. Darin schreibt Speer unter anderem selber das er verblüft darüber war wie ineffektiv der Luftkrieg der Alliierten gegen die deutsche Industrie im Grunde war und das die Zerstörungen zwar auf den ersten Blick verherrend aussahen, aber meist bereits wenige Tage bis 2 Wochen nach einem Angriff bombadierte Fabriken schon wieder 70% ihrer ursprünglichen Produktionsleistung erreicht haben.
Er führte das darauf zurück das die Alliierten in der Regel auch niemals das gleiche Ziel innerhalb kürzer Abstände mehr als einmal bombadiert haben, was die Reperatur und Widerherstellung der Produktionskapazitäten begünstigte.
Nach eigenen Angaben im Buch hat er diese Erkentnis, nach Ende des Krieges, auch den Alliierten so in der Art geschildert.

Die kaum zersörte Industrie begünstigte dann, gepart mit der hohen Nachfrage aus dem zivilen Bereich, wo die Zerstörungen weit weniger unerheblich waren, gerade im Bereich der Infrastruktur (Brücken, Schienen, Straßen) und des Wohnraums, das die Wirtschaft florierte, es hohe Nachfrage nach Arbeitskräften gab und somit die Wirtschaft massiv wuchst, zumindest in der BRD.
Im Osten sah es anders aus, wie ich ja schon eingangs im Post geschrieben habe.


----------



## Don-71 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

@  Nightslaver



> Was für ein hinkender Vergleich, die Bedingungen nach dem WK1 waren völlig andere als nach dem WK2.
> Im WK1 ist in Deutschland faktisch nichts kaputt gewesen und die Reperationen konnte man nur so schnell abbauen weil die galopierende Inflation mit ihren Billiarden Reichsmark das massiv begünstigt hat.
> Trotzdem haben die Reperationen des WK1 Deutschland massiv geschadet, indem sie Investitionen in die Wirtschaft massiv belastet haben, gerade was neue Infrastruktur anging.



Was du hier schreibst ist völlig falsch, irgendwann schreibe ich nochmal ein Essay über die wirtschaftlichen Zusammenhänge des WWI, Reparationen und Weimarer Republik!

Die Zahlungen der Reparationen hatten null komma gar nichts mit der Inflation zu tun, da sie entweder in *Goldmark* geleistet werden mußten oder in Sachleistungen (Kohle, Maschinen, Lokomotiven etc), die Inflation minderte die Reparationen nicht um einen müden Cent.

WWI:
Anders als alle europäischen Alliierten hat das deutsche Kaiserreich den WWI zu 90-95% über Kriegsanleihen bei der eigenen Bevölkerung und Wirtschaft finaziert, d.h. man hatte so gut wie keine Auslandschulden und seine gesamten Goldmarkreserven (damals internationales Zahlungsmittel waren völlig in takt) und nicht wie bei GB und Frankreich seit 1917 zu 80-90% in den USA zur Begleichung der gelieferten Kriegsgüter aus den USA.
Deutschland war nach dem WWI nicht nur nicht zerstört, es stand auch faktisch monetär wesentlich besser da, als alle anderen europäischen Alliierten, da der Gläubiger die eigene Bevölkerung war, in Inlandswährung und nicht das Ausland, in hartem Gold..

Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass das auch ein Grund für die hohe Reparationslast war im Versailler Vertrag.

Die Inflation, wenn sie denn überhaupt zu etwas gut war, hat nur "geholfen" die Kriegsanleihen gegenüber der eigenen Bevölkerung "schneller" abzubauen, in dem sie faktisch enteignet wurde, da die Kriegsanleihen in Reichsmark und nicht in Goldmark ausgegeben wurden. M.M. nach war von der Weimarer Republik nicht beides leistbar, Rückzahlung der Reparationen in harter Goldwährung und gleichzeitig bedienen der Kriegsanleihen in Reichsmark, die Ruhrbesetzung mit dem ausgerufenen passiven Widerstand über 6 Monate tat ihr übriges!


----------



## Tengri86 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du zeigst eins zu eins das gleiche rassistische Denkmuster wie Erdogan.  Wer die Türkei kritisiert, kann in den Augen von Erdogan (und seinen Jüngern) kein wahrer Türke sein.
> 
> Das ist lupenreiner Rassismus.
> 
> ...



Nach seinem Logik wärst du und  fast alle Usern in diesem Forumbereich auch keine "richtige" Deutscher und würden Deutschland hassen, bei dem ganzen Kritiken, die man hier liest-(egal welche Themen)



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich find's lustig was gerade in der Türkei abgeht. Die Türken zertrümmern ihre iPhones und kippen Cola ins Klo. Damit beweisen sie mal wieder wie intelligent sie sind. Zumindest die Erdogan-Anhänger.




Zertrümmern die auch ihre Fords und Chrysler´s? ^^


----------



## Sparanus (20. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Der Ausgang des ersten Weltkrieges war Machtpolitisch eigentlich unglaublich gut für Deutschland und das trotz Niederlage.

Wir haben es nicht genutzt...


----------



## Don-71 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Kann ich so nicht sehen, mit dem Untergang Ö-U, ist Deutschland praktisch sein ganzer Auslandsmarkt weggebrochen, mit dem man tief verbunden war, und jetzt komm mir bloß nicht mit Rapallo und der UdSSR, das war eine reine Not-Zweckgemeinschaft, da man als Parias dieser Welt praktisch zur Zusammenarbeit gezwungen war. Langfristig hatte Russland dem Deutschen Reich, gar nichts zu bieten, da die Leute sich deutsche Produkte überhaupt nicht leisten konnten, ist das gleiche wie Heute!


----------



## RtZk (20. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*



Don-71 schrieb:


> @ RtZk
> 
> Deine Aussage halte ich für falsch und irreführend.
> Das gesamte "Wirtschaftswunder" der Nazis, war nichts anderes als eine auf Schulden basierende Wiederaufrüstung, ohne jede Nachhaltigkeit, als Hitler am 1. September den Krieg erklärte war Deutschland mit nur rund ~ 500 Millionen Reichsmark Devisenvermögen faktisch Pleite, ohne die Goldreserven von Österreich und der damaligen Tschechoslowakei wäre schon früher eine Zahlungsunfähigkeit an den internationalen Kapitalmärkten eingetreten (Kauf von Importwaren). Die Goldreserven von Polen, später, Dänemark, Norwegen, Frankreich, Holland und Belgien versetzten das Nazireich überhaupt erst in die Lage den Krieg weiterzuführen, da man auf Importierte Rohstoffe angewiesen war, die man bezahlen mußte. Hitler MUßte mit seiner Wirtschaftspolitik ZWANGSLÄUFIG Krieg führen, sonst wäre das ganze wirtschaftliche KArtenhaus zusammengekracht.
> ...



Du musst mir gar nicht erklären, dass es wirtschaftlich eine Katastrophe war, doch ich schrieb ja "militärische Weltmacht" , Russland ist auch eine heutzutage und wirtschaftlich trotzdem am Arsch, widerspricht sich ja nicht. Das man sich nur durch Schulden aufgebaut hat ist ja kein Hinderniss, man musste es ja an niemanden zurückzahlen, da man jeden angegriffen hat^^. Ob das Material nun am Anfang gut war oder nicht, sie haben dennoch die nach damaliger Sicht stärkste Armee der Welt in 4 Wochen besiegt. Das überlegene Material hatten sie spätestens als der Tiger und der Panther das Schlachtfeld betraten, und den Mythos um den Tiger gibt es nicht umsonst wie zahlreiche Berichte aus damaliger Zeit zeigen.


----------



## Poulton (20. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Zertrümmern die auch ihre Fords und Chrysler´s? ^^


Dann gäbe es Ärger mit den Verwandten in Schland, die beim Daimler oder Ford am Band arbeiten.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*



RtZk schrieb:


> Das überlegene Material hatten sie spätestens als der Tiger und der Panther das Schlachtfeld betraten, und den Mythos um den Tiger gibt es nicht umsonst wie zahlreiche Berichte aus damaliger Zeit zeigen.



Ach ja, der RtZk wieder in seinem (Tiger)Traumland. 

Der Tiger gilt schon lange unter Fachleuten als stark überbewerteter Panzer, nur die Möchtegernpanzerfreizeithistoriker glauben immer noch das es "Wunderpanzer" war.
Der Tiger hatte lediglich das "Glück" das zu seiner Einführung die Russen scheiß Zieloptiken und Kanonen besaßen, die Panzerbesatzungen ehr mäßig ausgebildet waren und halt die Kanone des Tigers gut gewesen ist, zudem war er recht zuverlässig, zumindest nachdem man die gröbsten Kinderkrankheiten und Macken kannte.
Ansonsten war er zimlicher Mist, veraltetes Panzerungsdesign, untermotorisiert, arschlahme Turmdrehgeschwindigkeit, kaum geeignete Fahrzeuge die ihn bergen konnten und aufwendig in der Wartung und auch in der Herstellung alles andere als Kosten- / Nutzeneffektiv.

Für die Tiger die gebaut wurden Panther und Jagdpanther zu bauen wäre sicherlich nicht weniger effektiv gewesen und weit effizienter, als auch nur einen Tiger zu bauen.


----------



## Sparanus (20. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht sehen, mit dem Untergang Ö-U, ist Deutschland praktisch sein ganzer Auslandsmarkt weggebrochen, mit dem man tief verbunden war, und jetzt komm mir bloß nicht mit Rapallo und der UdSSR, das war eine reine Not-Zweckgemeinschaft, da man als Parias dieser Welt praktisch zur Zusammenarbeit gezwungen war. Langfristig hatte Russland dem Deutschen Reich, gar nichts zu bieten, da die Leute sich deutsche Produkte überhaupt nicht leisten konnten, ist das gleiche wie Heute!


Deutschland war nicht nur wegen ÖU die größte Industriemacht der Welt nach den USA. Außerdem mittelfristig war/wäre Deutschland der Hegemon in diesem Gebiet. 
Die UdSSR war eine unheimlich wichtige Sache für Deutschlands wiedererstarken. Und was heißt langfristig? Bestimmt kein halbes Jahrhundert, aber einige Jahre konnte man gut davon zehren.


----------



## Tengri86 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Poulton schrieb:


> Dann gäbe es Ärger mit den Verwandten in Schland, die beim Daimler oder Ford am Band arbeiten.



Ob die Ford Werke in der Türkei geschlossen wurden 
 frag mich was die AKP Anhänger Mitarbeiter dort machen und bei Coca Cola werke (gibt ja in türkei viele)


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Nach seinem Logik wärst du und  fast alle Usern in diesem Forumbereich auch keine "richtige" Deutscher und würden Deutschland hassen, bei dem ganzen Kritiken, die man hier liest-(egal welche Themen)



Stimmt, guter Punkt 

So oft wie ich Frau Merkel kritisiere, bin ich ja folglich kein richtiger Deutscher und offensichtlich voller "Deutschenhass"


----------



## Verminaard (20. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> So oft wie ich Frau Merkel kritisiere, bin ich ja folglich kein richtiger Deutscher und offensichtlich voller "Deutschenhass"


Toll jetzt bin ich total verwirrt.
Im Laufe der ganzen Threads habe ich gelernt das du einer der groeßten Nazis auf diesem Board bist.
Aber jetzt bist du auch gleichzeitig ein Deutschlandhasser, also eigentlich ein Linker und/oder Erzgruener.
Ja wie jetzt? 
Hilfe!


Wer hier Ironie findet darf sie gerne behalten, aber bitte nicht weitersagen.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Toll jetzt bin ich total verwirrt.
> Im Laufe der ganzen Threads habe ich gelernt das du einer der groeßten Nazis auf diesem Board bist.
> Aber jetzt bist du auch gleichzeitig ein Deutschlandhasser, also eigentlich ein Linker und/oder Erzgruener.
> Ja wie jetzt?
> ...



Nein nein nein, hast du nie den Film "Der Zug des Lebens" geschaut?

Der sollte einen doch gelehrt haben das du vom glauben jüdisch sein kannst und trotztdem dem kommunistischen Gedanken nachhängen kannst und wenn du dann den gefakten Naziwachsoldaten spielst, der die gefakten Deportationstransport bewacht bist du trotzdem Nazi. 
Am Ende bist du also ein ein jüdischer Kommunistennazi und mit sowas willst du deine Tochter sicher nicht ausgehen lassen. 

Bei Kaaruzo verhält sich das nicht wesentlich anders, der ist halt nur ein linksversifter Deutschlandhassender Nazi, womit alles abgedeckt wäre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rattan (20. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Aber jetzt bist du auch gleichzeitig ein Deutschlandhasser, also eigentlich ein Linker und/oder Erzgruener.
> 
> Hilfe!
> 
> ...



Das du Hilfe brauchst ist unverkennbar. Du brauchst jemanden, der dich bei der Hand nimmt und für dich mitdenkt !!!

Wieso sind Grüne und Linke Deutschlandhasser ?


----------



## Verminaard (20. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ernsthaft?


----------



## Leob12 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*



RtZk schrieb:


> Du musst mir gar nicht erklären, dass es wirtschaftlich eine Katastrophe war, doch ich schrieb ja "militärische Weltmacht" , Russland ist auch eine heutzutage und wirtschaftlich trotzdem am Arsch, widerspricht sich ja nicht. Das man sich nur durch Schulden aufgebaut hat ist ja kein Hinderniss, man musste es ja an niemanden zurückzahlen, da man jeden angegriffen hat^^. Ob das Material nun am Anfang gut war oder nicht, sie haben dennoch die nach damaliger Sicht stärkste Armee der Welt in 4 Wochen besiegt. Das überlegene Material hatten sie spätestens als der Tiger und der Panther das Schlachtfeld betraten, und den Mythos um den Tiger gibt es nicht umsonst wie zahlreiche Berichte aus damaliger Zeit zeigen.



Klar waren Tiger und Panther damals gut, aber nur zu Beginn überlegen. 
Dazu hatte man auch einfach zu wenige dieser Fahrzeuge bauen können, unter anderem weil man immer "besser" werden wollte. Daran ist ja prinzipiell nichts auszusetzen, allerdings wurde so viel Material und sonstige Kapazitäten verschwendet.  Sehr viel war einfach unnötig kompliziert. Und irgendwann geht es dann in die Hose, spätestens dann wenn der Gegner ebenbürtige Panzer in größerer Zahl herstellen kann. 



RtZk schrieb:


> Unsinn, nach dem ersten Weltkrieg und enorm hohen Reparationen hat sich Deutschland auch wieder aufgebaut und ist wieder zu einer militärischen Weltmacht geworden.
> Die niedrigeren Reparationen und Entschädigungen usw. wurden nur so festgelegt weil man die Fehler aus dem Versailler Vertrag nicht wiederholen wollte, denn dieser war der Grund warum die Deutschen Hitler an die Macht geholt haben.
> Mit den Maßnahmen nach dem 2. WK hat man Deutschland integriert und nicht wieder isoliert.



Natürlich wurde man zu einer militärischen Macht, die ganze Wirtschaft war schließlich darauf ausgelegt. Nachhaltiges Wirtschaften war das aber keineswegs. 
Warum der "Anschluss" Österreichs? Man brauchte Geld, ganz einfach. 
Das war kein Wirtschaftswunder. Man hatte sich eben Geld geliehen oder gestohlen, und das in die Kriegsindustrie gepumpt. 

Natürlich hat man Westdeutschland nach dem Zweiten WK "integriert", es lag ja auch im Interesse Großbritanniens und der USA Russland nicht zu stark werden zu lassen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Rattan schrieb:


> Das du Hilfe brauchst ist unverkennbar. Du brauchst jemanden, der dich bei der Hand nimmt und für dich mitdenkt !!!
> 
> Wieso sind Grüne und Linke Deutschlandhasser ?



Mit Linksautonomen: Claudia Roth auf Abwegen – Bayernkurier

Fussball-WM: Claudia Roth fordert deutsche Fans zur Zurueckhaltung auf - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Zur Erinnerung, diese Frau ist Vizepräsidentin des deutschen Bundestages und hasst ganz offensichtlich das Land, das sie eigentlich repräsentieren soll. Und da ist Frau Roth nicht die einzige in ihrer Partei.


----------



## Don-71 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Der Tiger war ein logistischer Alptraum für die Wehrmacht, für jeden Tige hätten 3-4 PIV produziert werden können, dass wäre wesentlich hilfreicher gewesen!


----------



## Tengri86 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ihr habt wohl vergessen wie viele Russische panzer Typs produziert wurden 

Da könnte auch kein Tiger helfen gegen die Anzahl


----------



## Poulton (20. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bayernkurier


Die CSU Haus- und Hofpostille. Erzähl mir mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Leob12 schrieb:


> Warum der "Anschluss" Österreichs? Man brauchte Geld, ganz einfach.


Bzgl. Österreich: Die wollten ja selber mit wehenden Fahnen ins 3. Reich und hinterher hat man das angeblich unschuldige Opfer gegeben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Poulton schrieb:


> Die CSU Haus- und Hofpostille. Erzähl mir mehr.



Kannst du auch inhaltliche Kritik üben? War Frau Roth nicht auf dieser Demo? Hat sie sich distanziert?

Wo genau hat der Bericht inhaltliche oder sachliche Fehler? Bitte, nur zu.


----------



## Leob12 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Poulton schrieb:


> Bzgl. Österreich: Die wollten ja selber mit wehenden Fahnen ins 3. Reich und hinterher hat man das angeblich unschuldige Opfer gegeben.


Wird leider heute immer noch unterrichtet. Österreich als erstes Opfer und fertig. Das Land Österreich war schon ein Opfer, aber anstatt sich zu wehren hat man Hitler halt freudig begrüßt. Österreich wäre so oder so zu Deutschland gekommen, Hitler hätte es sonst halt militärisch eingenommen. 
Das hätte nach außen aber etwas ungünstiger gewirkt als "ja, eigentlich sind die Österreicher ohnehin Deutsche und wollen zu Deutschland und was soll schon groß passieren"-Denkweise, die ja von den anderen Staaten vertreten wurde. Einzig Mexiko hat beim Völkerbund protestiert. 

Heute kann man froh sein dass die USA sich mit der Opferthese zufrieden gegeben haben (und dass Österreich eine geopolitisch interessante Lage hatte), sonst ginge es uns heute nicht so gut.


----------



## Oi!Olli (20. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kannst du auch inhaltliche Kritik üben? War Frau Roth nicht auf dieser Demo? Hat sie sich distanziert?
> 
> Wo genau hat der Bericht inhaltliche oder sachliche Fehler? Bitte, nur zu.


Und sie hasst Deutschland weil sie bei der WM keinen Bock auf die Nationaltümmelei hatte?

Ich mag die WM auch nicht. Oh muss ich Deutschland hassen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Und sie hasst Deutschland weil sie bei der WM keinen Bock auf die Nationaltümmelei hatte?
> 
> Ich mag die WM auch nicht. Oh muss ich Deutschland hassen.



Lustig, wie man sich nur auf den einen Bericht bezieht und den anderen einfach mal unterschlägt. Und zwischen "ich mag die WM nicht" und "die Deutschen sollen sich mal in Zurückhaltung üben" ist auch noch ein Unterschied.


----------



## Oi!Olli (20. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Weil ich gerade auf dem Handy on bin. Und die WM ist ein Hype dem man kaum entnommen konnte. Und wehe man machte nicht mit.


----------



## Don-71 (21. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Lustig, wie man sich nur auf den einen Bericht bezieht und den anderen einfach mal unterschlägt. Und zwischen "ich mag die WM nicht" und "die Deutschen sollen sich mal in Zurückhaltung üben" ist auch noch ein Unterschied.



Was willst du uns eigentlich mitteilen? Was ist die "Agenda"?
Frau Roth hat bestimmt ein anderes Deutschland Bild als ich, aber ich bin auch schon auf Demos mitgelaufen, wo ein linker Block idiotische Parolen skandiert hat, deshalb muss man sich davon nicht explezit distanzieren, es zählen wohl vordringlich ihre eigenen Aussagen.
Die AfD hat schon in Whats App Gruppen skandiert, führende "Eliten" (Medien, Presse und politische Vertreter) zu giutinieren, dafür gibt es bis Heute keine Distanzierung als Partei im Bundestag!

Ich muss mich immer totlachen in letzter Zeit, als eigentlich "Rechter" (liberaler Konservativer, der seit mehr als 25 Jahren die CDU wählt) wenn die Rechte, von linker Gewalt erzählt, wenn ich mir die NSU Morde anschaue und die mentalen Gewaltorgien in AfD Whats App Chats, muss ich persönlich zu dem Schluss kommen, dass linke Gewalt in den letzten 20 Jahren wesentlich harmloser war und ist, als faktische rechte Gewalt von den mentalen Gewaltorgien, die Rechte so absondern in zugänglichen Medien ganz zu schweigen!
Wenn die AfD in Deutschland die Macht ergreifen würde, würde ich in den Untergrund gehen und versuchen einen Bürgerkrieg zu entfachen, so lange es meine Gesundheit und Alter zulässt, ansonsten würde ich binnen Stunden dieses Land verlassen!


----------



## RtZk (21. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Du bist ja mal echt ein lupenreiner Demokrat, wird nicht gewählt was ich für richtig halte, versuche ich einen Bürgerkrieg zu entfachen, übrigens das würde diesen Straftatbestand erfüllen § 81 StGB Hochverrat gegen den Bund - dejure.org .
Bevor du auch nur im entferntesten Konservativ bist bin ich der Kaiser von China.

Wir brauchen hier ja auch nichts von den Ideen der Grünen bezüglich Legalisierung von Pädophilie sagen oder?


----------



## Nightslaver (21. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



RtZk schrieb:


> Bevor du auch nur im entferntesten Konservativ bist bin ich der Kaiser von China.



Na gute Nacht wenn RtZk jetzt der Massstab für einen guten Konservativen sein soll.


----------



## Oi!Olli (21. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Kommt auf das Land und Jahrhundert an


----------



## Don-71 (21. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



RtZk schrieb:


> Du bist ja mal echt ein lupenreiner Demokrat, wird nicht gewählt was ich für richtig halte, versuche ich einen Bürgerkrieg zu entfachen, übrigens das würde diesen Straftatbestand erfüllen § 81 StGB Hochverrat gegen den Bund - dejure.org .
> Bevor du auch nur im entferntesten Konservativ bist bin ich der Kaiser von China.
> 
> Wir brauchen hier ja auch nichts von den Ideen der Grünen bezüglich Legalisierung von Pädophilie sagen oder?



Auch als Konservativer hat man die Verantwortung, dass das was zwischen 1933-1945 in Deutschland passiert ist, nie wieder passieren wird, so wurde ich jedenfalls erzogen.
Bei Teilen der AfD ist das aber nicht gewährleistet, sondern es besteht die Gefahr, dass ähnliches genau so wieder passieren würde!


----------



## Rolk (21. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Naja, das Risiko einer DDR 2.0 schätze ich in den letzten Jahren grösser ein.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Was willst du uns eigentlich mitteilen? Was ist die "Agenda"?
> Frau Roth hat bestimmt ein anderes Deutschland Bild als ich, aber ich bin auch schon auf Demos mitgelaufen, wo ein linker Block idiotische Parolen skandiert hat, deshalb muss man sich davon nicht explezit distanzieren, es zählen wohl vordringlich ihre eigenen Aussagen.



Du bist auch nicht Vizepräsident des deutschen Bundestages. Das ist schon eine andere Stellung in der Gesellschaft.


----------



## Sparanus (21. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ihr habt wohl vergessen wie viele Russische panzer Typs produziert wurden
> 
> Da könnte auch kein Tiger helfen gegen die Anzahl


Ihr versteift euch zu sehr auf die Panzer. Im Frankreichfeldzug, dem Blitzkrieg, hatten wir technisch eindeutig unterlegene Panzer. In Russland am Anfang auch. 

Die fehlende Luftüberlegenheit war viel verheerender als die Frage Tiger oder Panther. Die russischen Panzerspitzen hätten den Tiger nichtmal gesehen, wenn die Luftwaffe noch voll da gewesen wäre. (übertrieben gesagt)
Das lag wenn ich richtig liege daran, dass man Piloten und Flugzeuge im Westen verbraten hat. 





Rolk schrieb:


> Naja, das Risiko einer DDR 2.0 schätze ich in den letzten Jahren grösser ein.


Ja aber das sieht man nicht, wenn man überall Nazis sieht.


----------



## Poulton (21. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ich hab da mal 'ne Frage: Was ist überhaupt ein (deutscher) Konservativer bzw. ein "guter" (deutscher) Konservativer? Korrupt wie Strauß, Schwarze Konten wie Kohl und die Vergangenheit relativieren und verharmlosen wie ein Alfred Dregger und Gauland?


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Rolk schrieb:


> Naja, das Risiko einer DDR 2.0 schätze ich in den letzten Jahren grösser ein.



Woran machst du das denn fest?

Und wieso ist das forum heute so unfassbar träge?


----------



## Don-71 (21. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Rolk schrieb:


> Naja, das Risiko einer DDR 2.0 schätze ich in den letzten Jahren grösser ein.



Wo denn?

Ich glaube hier haben ziemlich wenige Leute wirklich Ahnung wie die reale DDR ausgesehen hat, ich habe sie noch im Alter bis 18 Jahre miterlebt!
Ich war 1988 in Zwickau und 1988-89 in Nordhausen und habe das real gesehen.

Wer hier von einer DDR 2.0 schwafelt auch politisch, hat den Schuss nicht mehr gehört, wir sind in Deutschland 2018, Lichtjahre sowohl wirtschaftlich als auch politisch von einer DDR 2.0 entfent!

@ Sparamus


> Ja aber das sieht man nicht, wenn man überall Nazis sieht.



Das ist so etwas von einer Verharmlosung und infam, das mir die Worte fehlen!
Wo sind denn die Toten von linker Gewalt, wo ist die Hass Hetze auf Minderheiten einer AfD, die gesellschaftlich wahrgenommen wird, von der "Linken".

Das ich mal linke Politik verteidigen müßte, habe ich mir nie träumen lassen, kommt mal mit den Realitäten, der Verhältnismäßigkeit und den Auswirkungen klar, die die AfD hat und das im Vergleich zur Partei der Linken!


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist so etwas von einer Verharmlosung und infam, das mir die Worte fehlen!
> Wo sind denn die Toten von linker Gewalt, wo ist die Hass Hetze auf Minderheiten einer AfD, die gesellschaftlich wahrgenommen wird, von der "Linken".
> 
> Das ich mal linke Politik verteidigen müßte, habe ich mir nie träumen lassen, kommt mal mit den Realitäten, der Verhältnismäßigkeit und den Auswirkungen klar, die die AfD hat und das im Vergleich zur Partei der Linken!



Nachdem wir hier einen faktenfreien, emotionsgeladenen Beitrag hatten, jetzt mal die Fakten:

•  Vergleich rechtsextremistischer und linksextremistischer Straftaten in Deutschland 2017 | Statistik

Linksextremisten und Rechtsextremisten nehmen sich nichts und gehören gleichermaßen staatlicherseits bekämpft.


----------



## Don-71 (21. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ach die Toten der NSU sind faktenfrei und emotionsgeladen?
Willkommen bei Pippi Langstrumpf: Ich mache mir meine rechte Welt, wie sie mir gefällt!

Das Gewalt, egal von welcher politischen Couleur staatlich bekämpft werden muss, sollte jedem klar sein, ich erwarte aber auch dass jeder fähig ist, politisch motivierte Gewalt in einem Kontext einzuordnen, daran scheint es bei einigen zu hapern!


----------



## RtZk (21. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ach die Toten der NSU sind faktenfrei und emotionsgeladen?
> Willkommen bei Pipi Langstrumpf: Ich mache mir meine rechte Welt, wie sie mir gefällt!
> 
> Das Gewalt, egal von welcher politischen Couleur staatlich bekämpft werden muss, sollte jedem klar sein, ich erwarte aber auch dass jeder fähig ist, politisch motivierte Gewalt in einem Kontext einzuordnen, daran scheint es bei einigen zu hapern!



Die RAF hat auch Menschen getötet.
Aber das interessiert dich ja nicht, da sie links sind, ich vergaß eben links = gut, rechts = schlecht.
Danke für die Erinnerung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ach die Toten der NSU sind faktenfrei und emotionsgeladen?



Ich wüsste nicht, wo ich dergleichen geschrieben habe. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Willkommen bei Pipi Langstrumpf: Ich mache mir meine rechte Welt, wie sie mir gefällt!



Klar, deshalb sage ich ja, dass Rechtsextremismus staatlich bekämpft gehört. Soviel dazu, wer sich hier seine Pip*p*i Langstrumpf Welt macht. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das Gewalt, egal von welcher politischen Couleur staatlich bekämpft werden muss, sollte jedem klar sein, ich erwarte aber auch dass jeder fähig ist, politisch motivierte Gewalt in einem Kontext einzuordnen, daran scheint es bei einigen zu hapern!



Und für den Kontext habe ich Fakten beigesteuert. Soviel dazu, bei wem hier was hapert.


----------



## Don-71 (21. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Die RAF liegt mehr als 25 Jahre zurück und spielt seit dem keine Rolle mehr in der deutschen Gesellschaft!
Außerdem wäre ich dir dankbar, mir keine falschen Unterstellungen zu machen, dass was die RAF getan hat, war genauso schlimm wie der NSU, wenn man das überhaupt vergleichen kann!

@ Kaaruzo

Ich würde vorschlagen du ließt selber nochmal deinen Post 743 im Kontext zu meiner Aussage, ansonsten kann ich dir auch nicht helfen!


----------



## RtZk (21. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Hmm, liegt 25 Jahre zurück, Linksextreme Terrorgruppe: Letzte Generation der RAF noch aktiv | BR24 | BR.de


----------



## Nightslaver (21. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ihr versteift euch zu sehr auf die Panzer. Im Frankreichfeldzug, dem Blitzkrieg, hatten wir technisch eindeutig unterlegene Panzer. In Russland am Anfang auch.



Jaein, stimmt so nicht ganz. Es stimmt zwar das die meisten deutschen Panzer im Westfeldzug schwächer als ihre Gegenstücke waren, zumindest was die Panzerung angeht, von den Waffen nahmen sich die beiden Seiten aber nicht viel und in Sachen Mobilität waren die deutschen Panzer meist ebenbürdig bis besser als die britischen und französischen Gegenstücke.
Das Problem im Westen war meist auch dann das das die Kanonen nicht in der Lage waren die französischen und britischen Panzer zu bekämpfen, was dann aber meist durch umgehen der Gegner und aufklären mit anschließender Bekämpfung aus der Luft umgangen werden konnte.
Zudem war die Taktik der Alliierten im Westfeldzug ein Problem, die im Grunde vorsah das Panzer keine eigenständige Waffengattung war die selbständig agierte, sondern primär nur zur Unterstützung der Infanterie da war, entsprechend waren die Panzer meist auch in verschiedene Gattungen unterteilt (Infanteriepanzer mit viel Panzerung, langsam und teilweise nur MGs als Waffen, Kavalleriepanzer mit Geschwindigkeit um den Durchbruch dann auszunützen und in die Tiefe vorzustoßen).

In Russland dann waren die Deutschen Panzer auch nicht grundsätzlich unterlegen. Es stimmt zwar das t-34, sowie KW-1 und 2 überlegen waren, aber alle 3 Panzer standen zu Beginn des Russlandfeldzugs noch nicht in großer Menge zur Verfügung und die Besatzungen waren meist auch schlecht ausgebildet, genauso wie die Führungsoffiziere und der Stab.
Der Großteil der russischen Panzer bestand zu Beginn von Barbarossa aber noch aus t-26, BT-5 und BT-7, die etwa auf dem gleichen Kampfwertlevel lagen wie Pz. 35(t), Pz. 38(t) und Panzer 2 und 3.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Die fehlende Luftüberlegenheit war viel verheerender als die Frage Tiger oder Panther.



Ja und nein, die Luftüberlegenheit hätte dir auch nur dann etwas genützt wenn du im Anschluss eines Durchbruchs Raum gutmachen kannst, aber genau dafür war der Tiger denkbar ungeeignet, da schlicht viel zu langsam.
Für einen Bewegungskrieg brauchst du schnelle Panzer wie den Panther, keine wie den Tiger.
Wenn du dir die russischen Panzer anschaust, selbst ihre Heavys wie der KV-85 und IS-2 1944 waren alle noch weit mobiler als die deutschen Gegenstücke und konnten entsprechend den Durchbruch durch die Front nutzen um Raum zu gewinnen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das lag wenn ich richtig liege daran, dass man Piloten und Flugzeuge im Westen verbraten hat.



Auch das hatte mehrere Gründe. Zum einen die Verluste durch die Luftschlacht um England, zum anderen die ab Mitte 1942 deutlich ausgeweiteten Luftangriffe auf das Deutsche Staatsgebiet, was die Luftwaffe dazu zwang nicht unerhebliche Teile der im Osten eingesetzten Jagdflugzeuge zur Abwehr von Bomberangriffen nach Deutschland zu verlegen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal 'ne Frage: Was ist überhaupt ein (deutscher) Konservativer bzw. ein "guter" (deutscher) Konservativer? Korrupt wie Strauß, Schwarze Konten wie Kohl und die Vergangenheit relativieren und verharmlosen wie ein Alfred Dregger und Gauland?



Jeder der erkennt das wir uns heute primär als Europäer verstehen müssen und erst an zweiter Stelle als Deutsche, so wie jeder US-Amerikaner an erster Stelle eben US-Amerikaner ist und erst an zweiter Stelle z.B. Texaner.
Jeder der nicht nur von Leistung muss sich lohnen fasselt, aber hintenrum eigentlich lieber möchte das erben und Geld verwalten sich mehr auszahlt als wirkliche Arbeit.
Jeder der den europäischen und deutschen Wohlstand erhalten will aber erkennt das dies nur gehen wird indem etwas an die abgibt wo man bis jetzt immer nur genommen hat.
Jeder der erkennt das nicht Grenzzäune und Abschiebung unseren Wohlstand und unsere Lebensweise schützen werden und können sondern ein anständiges Einwanderungsgesetz und Investitionen dort von wo die Menschen zu uns kommen.

Kurz um, jeder ist ein guter Konservativer der nicht im Kopf irgendwo vor 50 Jahren hängen geblieben ist und erkennt das man das was man hat nur in weiten Teilen dann erhalten können wird wenn man sich verändert und an die sich ändernden Gegebenheiten anpasst.


----------



## Oi!Olli (21. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Rolk schrieb:


> Naja, das Risiko einer DDR 2.0 schätze ich in den letzten Jahren grösser ein.


Ja klar.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Don-71 schrieb:


> @ Kaaruzo
> 
> Ich würde vorschlagen du ließt selber nochmal deinen Post 743 im Kontext zu meiner Aussage, ansonsten kann ich dir auch nicht helfen!



Ich habe in meinem Beitrag 743 auf deinen Beitrag 742 Bezug genommen.

Ich suche das Wort NSU in deinem Beitrag 742 vergeblich. Also wo genau ist jetzt die Basis für deine falsche Unterstellung?


----------



## Don-71 (21. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Es tut mir leid, aber wer in den letzten  Jahren auf der Höhe der politischen und gesellschaftlichen Diskussionen war, weiß sehr genau bescheid, bei welchen politisch motivierten Gewalttaten es Tote gab und bei welchen nicht. Solches Wissen setze ich voraus, sonst kann ich mich auch mit Grundschülern unterhalten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid, aber wer in den letzten  Jahren auf der Höhe der politischen und gesellschaftlichen Diskussionen war, weiß sehr genau bescheid, bei welchen politisch motivierten Gewalttaten es Tote gab und bei welchen nicht.



Der letzte Mord der NSU geschah 2007, also vor 11 Jahren. 

Es sei denn natürlich 11 Jahre fallen in deine sehr „präzise“ Definition von den letzten Jahren.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Solches Wissen setze ich voraus, sonst kann ich mich auch mit Grundschülern unterhalten.



Ich habe konkrete Zahlen verlinkt, damit nicht jeder Beitrag hier faktenfrei ist. Dass man Fakten zur Untermauerung seiner Behauptung benutzt, könnte man vielleicht auch erfahren, wenn man sich mit Grundschüler unterhält.


----------



## Two-Face (21. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Jeder der erkennt das wir uns heute primär als Europäer verstehen müssen und erst an zweiter Stelle als Deutsche, so wie jeder US-Amerikaner an erster Stelle eben US-Amerikaner ist und erst an zweiter Stelle z.B. Texaner.
> Jeder der nicht nur von Leistung muss sich lohnen fasselt, aber hintenrum eigentlich lieber möchte das erben und Geld verwalten sich mehr auszahlt als wirkliche Arbeit.
> Jeder der den europäischen und deutschen Wohlstand erhalten will aber erkennt das dies nur gehen wird indem etwas an die abgibt wo man bis jetzt immer nur genommen hat.
> Jeder der erkennt das nicht Grenzzäune und Abschiebung unseren Wohlstand und unsere Lebensweise schützen werden und können sondern ein anständiges Einwanderungsgesetz und Investitionen dort von wo die Menschen zu uns kommen.
> ...


Das könnte jetzt aber auf alles mögliche zutreffen.
Dass jemand konservativ ist, sagt doch nur aus, dass dieser altbewährtes Neuem vorzieht. Das kann jetzt für die Politik gelten, oder aber bloß für einen selber.
Bin ich ein "guter" Konservativer, wenn ich mich aus sozialen Medien raushalte oder die Handzahnbürste der elektrischen vorziehe?
Was heißt das aber  für die Politik?

Konservativ hieß früher in Deutschland auf politischer Ebene immer den Gegenpol zu allem Neuem zu bilden, ganz früher war man gegen das Auto und hat weiter auf Pferdekutschen gesetzt. Dann war man gegen die Atomenergie, später wurde sie von selbigen Befürwortet. Dann mussten so Sachen, wie Computerspiele oder die Homoehe als Angriffsziel des konservativen Establishments herhalten. 

Da fragt man sich: Ist man überhaupt noch "konservativ", wenn man Grenzzäune abschafft, mehr Einwanderung befürwortet, mehr Abschiebungen ablehnt, regenerative Energien fördert und einen weniger kapitalistischen Finanzmarkt etabliert (<-- wenn sowas überhaupt geht )?


----------



## Don-71 (21. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der letzte Mord der NSU geschah 2007, also vor 11 Jahren.
> 
> Es sei denn natürlich 11 Jahre fallen in deine sehr „präzise“ Definition von den letzten Jahren.
> 
> ...



Jaja, 2007 stand ja der NSU voll in der gesellschaftlichen und politischen Debatte und zu dem Zeitpunkt waren die Morde natürlich schon aufgeklärt...
Willkommen bei Pippi Langstrumpf: Ich mache mir meine rechte Welt, wie sie mir gefällt!


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Jaja, 2007 stand ja der NSU voll in der gesellschaftlichen und politischen Debatte und zu dem Zeitpunkt waren die Morde natürlich schon aufgeklärt...



Worum geht es dir jetzt? Die Morde oder die gesellschaftliche Debatte darüber? 

Das sind zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe zu zwei verschiedenen Zeitpunkten.  



Don-71 schrieb:


> Willkommen bei Pippi Langstrumpf: Ich mache mir meine rechte Welt, wie sie mir gefällt!



Fakten und präzise Aussagen sind also neuerdings "rechts". Nun gut, wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Oi!Olli (21. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Wir kennen deine politische Einstellung.


----------



## Leob12 (21. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wir kennen deine politische Einstellung.


Deswegen kann man trotzdem diskutieren. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oi!Olli (21. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Klar.


----------



## Sparanus (21. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Poulton schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal 'ne Frage: Was ist überhaupt ein (deutscher) Konservativer bzw. ein "guter" (deutscher) Konservativer? Korrupt wie Strauß, Schwarze Konten wie Kohl und die Vergangenheit relativieren und verharmlosen wie ein Alfred Dregger und Gauland?



Gibt es sowas wie einen guten Konservativen überhaupt? Wahrscheinlich nur, wenn jeder einzelne Mensch Konservativ wäre.
Auch SPD Kanzler wie Schmidt haben durchaus sehr Konservative Entscheidungen getroffen. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> @ Sparamus
> 
> 
> Das ist so etwas von einer Verharmlosung und infam, das mir die Worte fehlen!
> ...


Erstmal zum DDR Vergleich, der bezieht sich wohl am ehesten auf Überwachung und Co. 

Wo die Toten der Linken Gewalt sind? Wie gesagt RAF und Co 
Der NSU war schlimm ohne Frage, aber es waren 3 Mörder (mit einigen Unterstützern) in einem Land mit 82 Millionen Einwohnern. Außerdem hat niemand diese Taten gefeiert wie zu RAF Zeiten. 

Allgemein ist die Tendenz zu politischen Morden in Deutschland zum Glück sehr gering, deswegen tun sich Rechts und Links mMn. gar nichts. 

Mein Kommentar hatte im übrigen auch wenig mit Neonazis zu tun sondern damit, dass bei 15% AfD viele schon vom 4. Reich schwadronieren. 


Zum Thema Panzer und Flugzeuge.
Es ist vollkommen egal ob sich der Tiger für einen schnellen Bewegungskrieg geeignet hat. Daran war eh kaum noch zu denken als er da war, aber zumindest im Osten hätte man im Kombination mit der Luftüberlegenheit eine halbe Ewigkeit bestehen können. Ob die RA irgendwann ausgeblutet wäre?
Wenn wir uns den Bereich der Verluste ansehen, hat Russland selbst im Siegen am meisten verloren.
Nochmal zum Westen,
wenn du einen gegnerischen Panzer frontal nicht durchschlagen kannst bist du schlicht und einfach ohne jeden Zweifel technisch unterlegen. Ich wollte damit nur die Bedeutung der Luftwaffe herausstellen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wir kennen deine politische Einstellung.



Und das ändert jetzt genau was an meiner Aussage?


----------



## Oi!Olli (21. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Das man das im Hinterkopf behält und deswegen der Zusatz kam.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Achso, weil nicht die Aussage zählt, sonder welche politische Einstellung der jeweilige Nutzer hat?

Sowas muss man natürlich im Hinterkopf behalten. Wo kämen wir sonst hin, wenn der Inhalt zählt.


----------



## Seeefe (22. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn wir uns den Bereich der Verluste ansehen, hat Russland selbst im Siegen am meisten verloren.
> Nochmal zum Westen,
> wenn du einen gegnerischen Panzer frontal nicht durchschlagen kannst bist du schlicht und einfach ohne jeden Zweifel technisch unterlegen. Ich wollte damit nur die Bedeutung der Luftwaffe herausstellen.



Was den Russen eben auch egal war. Nach Stalingrad kam auf die Wehrmacht zuviel Material der Gegenseite. 

Und das mit dem Panzer würde vielleicht stimmen, wäre es das einzig Attribut bei einem Panzer


----------



## Nightslaver (22. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Können wir dann mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema des Threads zurück kommen?
Davon haben wir uns seit inzwischen diversen Seiten nämlich etwas weit entfernt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Können wir dann mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema des Threads zurück kommen?
> Davon haben wir uns seit inzwischen diversen Seiten nämlich etwas weit entfernt.



Korrekter Einwand, auch wenn man erwähnen sollte, dass du beim Thema 2 WK fleißig mitgemacht hast 

Zum Thema:

https://www.handelsblatt.com/politi...tml?ticket=ST-507302-4zs0sJEixGaBkIevAopK-ap2

Find ich gut, dasss Trump da hart bleibt. Hoffe er zieht das weiter so durch.


----------



## Poulton (22. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Derweil aus D:
jungle.world - Neue Hermes-Buergschaften  fuer den Sultan
Buergschaften in Millionenhoehe: Bund sichert deutsche Exporte in Tuerkei ab - n-tv.de




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Können wir dann mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema des Threads zurück kommen?
> Davon haben wir uns seit inzwischen diversen Seiten nämlich etwas weit entfernt.


Schade. Dabei wurde es gerade interessant, weil man erfahren hat, wer die Unterbuchs im Tiger und wer die im Panthermuster trägt.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Korrekter Einwand, auch wenn man erwähnen sollte, dass du beim Thema 2 WK fleißig mitgemacht hast



Hab ich das irgendwo bestirtten?
Was denkst du warum ich geschrieben habe:



> *Davon haben wir uns *seit inzwischen diversen Seiten nämlich etwas weit entfernt.



Das uns schließt mich mit ein, bzw. nicht aus. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Derweil aus D:
> jungle.world - Neue Hermes-Buergschaften  fuer den Sultan
> Buergschaften in Millionenhoehe: Bund sichert deutsche Exporte in Tuerkei ab - n-tv.de



War nicht anders zu erwarten, aber immerhin, die Nahles bekommt doch damit quasi ihre gewünschten Wirtschaftshilfen für die Türkei...


----------



## Don-71 (22. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Zwischen direkten Wirtschaftshilfen und den schon immer laufenden Hermes Bürgschaften besteht schon ein himmelweiter Unterschied.
Die mini Einschränkungen der Hermes Bürgschaften wurden einzig allene als politisches Druckmittel im letzten Jahr benutzt, wirklich außer Kraft gesetzt waren sie nie.


----------



## RtZk (22. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Poulton schrieb:


> Derweil aus D:
> jungle.world - Neue Hermes-Buergschaften  fuer den Sultan
> Buergschaften in Millionenhoehe: Bund sichert deutsche Exporte in Tuerkei ab - n-tv.de
> 
> ...



"jungle.world" sagt eine Menge über dich aus.
Die Hermes Bürgschaften schützen die deutsche Wirtschaft.


----------



## Poulton (22. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



RtZk schrieb:


> "jungle.world" sagt eine Menge über dich aus.


Was denn genau? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





RtZk schrieb:


> Die Hermes Bürgschaften schützen die deutsche Wirtschaft.


Genau: Hauptsache die Wirtschaft kann exportieren. Menschenrechte, etc. sind ja schließlich Hippiekram.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die mini Einschränkungen der Hermes Bürgschaften wurden einzig allene  als politisches Druckmittel im letzten Jahr benutzt, wirklich außer  Kraft gesetzt waren sie nie.


Es waren aber zumindest mini Einschränkungen. Mit der Aufhebung dieser,  wurden nach Ankara wieder das entsprechende Signal gesendet, dass er  weiter machen kann wie bisher, ohne das er was zu befürchten hat, bzw.  es sowie nach kurzer Zeit wieder aufgehoben wird.


----------



## RtZk (23. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Poulton schrieb:


> Was denn genau?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Würde ich jetzt hier als Quelle rechte Seiten wie die Junge Freiheit verwenden wäre der Aufschrei groß. Verwendest du linke Quellen wie Jungle World juckt es keinen. 
Solche Seite benutzen nur diejenigen Leute die sowieso nur das lesen/hören wollen was sie sowieso schon glauben. 
Zeigt ziemlich gut in welche Ecke du gehörst.


----------



## Verminaard (23. August 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Jedes mal der gleiche Rotz.
mimimi rechte Quelle, mimimi Bildzeitung, mimimi linke Quelle.

Ja es gibt Tendenzen, ja manche User praeferieren irgendwelche Richtungen.
Wenn aber Aussagen der Wahrheit entsprechen ist das doch schnurz.
Man kann doch hier mal ueber den eigenen Schatten springen und Menschen mit anderen Gesinnungen beipflichten, sofern das sinvoll ist.
Oder seid ihr wie die Parteien in der Regierung: egal was die AfD sagt, es ist bloed. Und selbst wenn ein einziger vernuenftiger Vorschlag kommt,
selten genug ist es, dann boykottieren wir das, weil das ja von den Bloeden kommt.

War jetzt nicht explizit auf die Quellenangabe von Poulton und Reaktion von RtZk bezogen, nur hat es mich zum Verfassen dieser Zeilen angeregt, weil sich dieses Muster in vielen Threads wiederfindet.
Politik ist da leider nicht das einzige Thema wo so agiert wird.


----------



## RtZk (8. September 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Tuerkische Lira: Absturz der Waehrung stellte Importeure vor grosse Probleme - WELT bald geht es der AKP an den Kragen.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Läuft in Erdoganistan:



> Die Lira-Krise treibt die Inflation in der Türkei weiter in die Höhe. Im  September stiegen die Verbraucherpreise im Jahresvergleich um 24,5  Prozent, wie das staatliche Statistikamt am Mittwoch in Ankara  mitteilte.
> 
> Tuerkei: Lira-Krise treibt Inflation auf mehr als 24 Prozent | WEB.DE


----------



## RtZk (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Tuerkei: Der Schauprozess gegen Andrew Brunson - SPIEGEL ONLINE , könnte entscheidend sein für die Zukunft der türkischen Wirtschaft und der von Erdogan selbst. Weitere Sanktionen, die selbst gar nicht sonderlich wirkungsvoll sind, aber enormen Einfluss auf die Börse haben, könnten der türkischen Wirtschaft tatsächlich den Rest geben, die Inflation ist wirklich ziemlich hoch, wenn sie nicht aufpassen könnte es zu einer Hyperinflation führen.


----------



## Duvar (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Hört dem Sultan zu und seht die Wahrheit: YouTube
Natürlich bekommt man sowas hier nicht mit, zieht euch das 25min rein, damit ihr euch ein vernünftiges Urteil bilden könnt.


----------



## RtZk (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Hab nach 3 Minuten aufgegeben, das Gesülse kann man sich ja nicht an tun und er ist natürlich der der nur Gutes tun will und alle anderen hindern ihn daran und die armen Palästinenser die erschossen werden, wenn sie versuchen Terroranschläge zu begehen . 
Natürlich ist auch in seinem Land alles gut und die Justiz ist natürlich völlig unabhängig.
Aber ist ja nichts neues, dass du deinem geliebten Autokraten alles glaubst.

Knapp 25% Inflation, hach wie würde ich mich freuen, wenn wir solch einen erhabenen VWLer auch in Deutschland an der Spitze hätten.


----------



## Duvar (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Tja wenn du nicht zuhören kannst, brauchst du auch nicht hier labern, er spricht immerhin vor der UN, aber die Wahrheit tut weh, kannst sie wahrscheinlich nicht ertragen


----------



## RtZk (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Der Sultan spricht immer die Wahrheit, höret höret.


----------



## Duvar (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Was er dort vor der ganzen Welt sagt ist auch die Wahrheit, aber die ist zu schwer für dich, egal nicht schlimm.
Hast halt kein Interesse an seinen Aussagen, nur im bashen und an deinen eigenen Quellen hast du Interesse, die andere Seite der Medaille willst oder kannst du halt nicht sehen.
Musst doch deine Gegner kennen Mensch bzw die Person über die du seit je her abziehst, wäre doch eine gute Gelegenheit dir mal selbst ein Bild zu machen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Kommt man bei den Wechselkursen jetzt eigentlich billig an Hardware in der Türkei?


----------



## Duvar (26. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Das tuerkische Wirtschaftswunder | GodmodeTrader


----------



## t0m2k (1. Januar 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*

Wenn ich Türkei und Wirtschaft lese, muss ich immer an den neuen Flughafen denken, wo auf Teufel komm raus versucht wird/wurde mit dem "glorreichen Westen" Anschluss zu halten. Auf Kosten der Natur usw. Dazu kann ich folgenden Artikel empfehlen. Bedingungen beim Bau von Flughafen in Istanbul – "Das ist Arbeits-Mord" | detektor.fm


----------



## Don-71 (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Brief aus Istanbul: Wer Silvester feierte, ist ein Suender


----------



## t0m2k (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Brief aus Istanbul: Wer Silvester feierte, ist ein Suender



Zitat "Was nicht religiös ist, passt nicht in die neue Türkei: Regierung und die Glaubensbehörde Diyanet fahren schwere Geschütze auf, bis hin zur Drohung mit einem Terroranschlag" Unglaublich, wie sich dieses Land in den ca. letzten 10-15 Jahren zum Negativen verändert hat bis Heute.


----------



## der_yappi (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*


Black Sites Turkey - correctiv.org
Kidnapping im Auftrag Erdogans


----------



## Duvar (7. Januar 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Silvester ist ja Papst Silvester zu Ehren eingeführt worden oder? Islamischer Neujahr war am 31.August. Es gibt diverse Hadise, die sowas verbieten für Moslems. Wie wäre es denn wenn wir hier alle zusammen das islamische Opferfest o.ä feiern, oder das Neujahrsfest am 31. August feiern?


----------



## Don-71 (7. Januar 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Im islamischen Kulturraum oder gprägten Ländern, kann man das gerne tun und ist dort auch völlig angemessen.
Hier in Deutschland, dem europäischen Kuturraum, feiern wir nunmal unsere Feste, und wer hier leben will und sich auch integrieren will, passt sich dem an, wie umgekehrt auch.
Das sich die türkische Religionsbehörde an Muslime an Deutschland wendet ist eine glatte Frechheit, die geht es einen feuchten Dreck an was Menschen egal welcher Religion in Deutschland machen und feiern.
Der deutsche Staat sollte dafür sorgen, das der Einfluss dieser Behörde an der Grenze der Türkei endet, hier in Deutschland auch für Muslime, hat sie rein gar nichts zu melden!


----------



## Verminaard (7. Januar 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Don-71, wart mal noch paar Jahre ab, wenn der Bevoelkerungsanteil der Muslime durch hoehere Geburtenraten zugenommen hat.
Dann werden es nicht Vorschlaege wie von Duvar sein, sondern (massive) Forderungen nach solchen Aenderungen.


----------



## Duvar (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Es geht doch in erster Linie ums Silvester Feiern in der Türkei und nicht in De in dem Beitrag... Das böllern sollte sowieso abgeschafft werden. Nichts als Umweltverschmutzung. Feinstaub Werte der Hölle am Tag danach.
Ob es eine Frechheit ist, dass sich der türkische Staat an SEINE im Ausland lebenden Angehörigen wendet... Manch einer hat ja anscheinend schon richtig Panik... Keine Sorge, so wie sich das Gedankengut langsam rückwärtig entwickelt hier, siehe Afd und Co...


----------



## Verminaard (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, so wie sich das Gedankengut langsam rückwärtig entwickelt hier, siehe Afd und Co...



Und in der Tuerkei schon laengst passiert, siehe Erdogan.


----------



## Leob12 (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Silvester ist ja Papst Silvester zu Ehren eingeführt worden oder? Islamischer Neujahr war am 31.August. Es gibt diverse Hadise, die sowas verbieten für Moslems. Wie wäre es denn wenn wir hier alle zusammen das islamische Opferfest o.ä feiern, oder das Neujahrsfest am 31. August feiern?


Nein, prinzipiell war es rein ein Gedenktag, aber kein kirchlicher Feiertag. Neujahr bzw das Jahresende wurde auch schon bei den Römern gefeiert. 
Für die katholische Kirche hat der Tag eigentlich keine weitere Bedeutung. 
Bis zum 16. Jh war der 24. Dezember der letzte Tag des Jahres... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Für Erdogan und seine AKP scheint es momentan ja nicht mehr so gut zu laufen:Kommunalwahl: AKP verliert auch in Istanbul | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Verminaard (1. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Sind bestimmt die auslaendischen Kraefte schuld. Und selbstverstaendlich die PKK.
Hat rein gar nichts mit seiner Politik zu tun.


----------



## RtZk (1. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Sie haben ja schon Beschwerde eingelegt, ihr werdet schon sehen , die CHP ist das Bürgermeisteramt von Ankara bald los.
Erdowahns Wirtschaft geht ja wieder mal schön bergab, nachdem er letztes Jahr noch Leitzinserhöhungen durch die Zentralbank zugelassen hat und sich somit vor dem völligen Absturz gerettet hat, scheint es jetzt wieder zu beginnen, eine zu stark regulierte Börse schätzen Investoren eben nicht gerade.


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



RtZk schrieb:


> Sie haben ja schon Beschwerde eingelegt, ihr werdet schon sehen , die CHP ist das Bürgermeisteramt von Ankara bald los.


Sperren sie bestimmt noch weg.


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Es wird stellenweise neu gezählt, weil bewiesen wurde, daß da Pfusch am Werke war. In einigen Tagen werden wir wohl das Finale Resultat sehen können.


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Uii. Das gibt wieder eine Verhaftungswelle!


----------



## Two-Face (3. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Wurden schon die ersten Gefängnisanbauten beantragt?


----------



## Nightslaver (3. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Es wird stellenweise neu gezählt, weil bewiesen wurde, daß da Pfusch am Werke war. In einigen Tagen werden wir wohl das Finale Resultat sehen können.



Den "Pfusch" gab es auch schon zur Wahl des Präsidialsystems, wo hat die AKP da Neuauszählungen beantragt?
Ach stimmt ja, damals war das Ergebnis ja zu Gunsten der AKP, also kein Grund für eine Neuauszählung...


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Die Opposition hätte auch eine Neuauszählung beantragen können, man hat ja eine gewisse Zeit das Recht, dies anzufechten, also warum jetzt die Verwunderung?
Es wurde klar bewiesen, dass mehrere Tausend Stimmen die die AKP hätte bekommen sollen, anderen gut geschrieben wurden etc.
Fakt ist, jeder will eine gerechte Wahl, von dem her muss man eine Überprüfung, welche rechtens ist, zulassen und paar Tage abwarten und nicht gleich wie die Heuschrecken hin und her hüpfen.
Also ist chillen angesagt und dann schauen wir mal was am Ende bei rumkommt und wer auch immer gewinnt, wird beglückwünscht und fertig aus.
Verstehe nicht, warum hier einige durchdrehen, oder wollt ihr keine gerechte Auszählung?


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> Es wurde klar bewiesen, dass mehrere Tausend Stimmen die die AKP hätte bekommen sollen, anderen gut geschrieben wurden etc.



Wo wurde das bewiesen?


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

In den Nachrichten.
Hier zB nur ein kleiner Teil dessen was dort abgezogen wurde YouTube
Dort sieht man was aus den Wahlurnen raus kam mit den ganzen Unterschriften der Typen die das legitimiert und abgesegnet haben und da sieht man klip und klar, dass Stimmen der AKP anderen gut geschrieben wurden.
Ziel wird es jetzt vermutlich sein, die Bevölkerung (Opposition) auf die Straße und zu Demos zu bewegen und dem Land zu schaden dadurch.
Die AKP ist dennoch stärkste Partei, selbst wenn sich alle 4 Oppositionsparteien zusammenschließen, ist die AKP alleine noch vor denen, aber die AKP koaliert ja noch mit der MHP, welche über 7% bekommen haben.
Da schauen jetzt tausende Augen drauf, damit alles fair zugeht, von dem her sollte man unbesorgt sein und einfach abwarten, nur ob das friedlich ausgeht, steht noch in den Sternen, weil da sind viele die für Stunk sorgen wollen.


----------



## Poulton (3. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Gut zu wissen (oder auch nicht), dass man hier O-Ton AKP hat...


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Wie gesagt, hier wird wohl keiner was gegen eine faire Auszählung haben (als ob^^).
Der AKP Minister hat gesagt, lasst uns das fair gestalten und wenn die Opposition siegreich ist, würde er der erste sein der ihnen gratuliert.
Verstehe also das Problem jetzt nicht, oder will man keinen fairen/echten Sieg?


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> In den Nachrichten.
> Hier zB nur ein kleiner Teil dessen was dort abgezogen wurde YouTube
> Dort sieht man was aus den Wahlurnen raus kam mit den ganzen Unterschriften der Typen die das legitimiert und abgesegnet haben und da sieht man klip und klar, dass Stimmen der AKP anderen gut geschrieben wurden.
> Ziel wird es jetzt vermutlich sein, die Bevölkerung (Opposition) auf die Straße und zu Demos zu bewegen und dem Land zu schaden dadurch.
> ...



Ich kann kein Türkisch. Was wird denn da gesagt? Und wie ist dieser Sender politisch verortet?


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich kann kein Türkisch. Was wird denn da gesagt? Und wie ist dieser Sender politisch verortet?



Da wird halt an einigen Beispielen vorgeführt, dass dort "Wahlbetrug" abgezogen wurde. Stimmen die der AKP Minister hätte bekommen sollen, wanderten zu anderen usw.
Deswegen wird jetzt nun auch erneut gezählt in bestimmten Orten. Der Sender ist pro AKP soweit ich weiß, kann es aber nicht beschwören.


----------



## Poulton (3. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

a Haber – Wikipedia
Erdogan-naher tuerkischer Sender A-Haber berichtet vom ZDF
Gehört dazu:
Calık Holding – Wikipedia
u.a.:


> In der Kritik steht auch Berat Albayrak, der Schwiegersohn Erdoğans, der mit 29 Jahren der CEO des Çalık Konzerns wurde.[SUP][9][/SUP]




Auch interessant zu sehen, wie schon beim Profilfoto des YT-Kanals auf dem das hochgeladen wurde, dem großen Rührer der Türkei gehuldigt wird.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Okay, als vermeintlichen Beleg führst du nun also ein Video an, das schätzungsweise die Mehrheit der Leute hier sprachtechnisch nicht verstehen kann?


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Das alles spielt keine Rolle, denn dort geht es um Fakten und um den belegten "Wahlbetrug", mit deren Unterschriften, die das abgesegnet haben.
Mir doch wurscht welcher Sender das nun zeigt und ich kann dir schließlich schlecht deutsche Videos zu dem Thema schicken.


----------



## Poulton (3. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Wurde von dir eigentlich damals, wie es sich für einen Erdo-Anhänger gehört, auch die Cola ins Klo geschüttet?


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Poulton schrieb:


> Wurde von dir eigentlich damals, wie es sich für einen Erdo-Anhänger gehört, auch die Cola ins Klo geschüttet?



Was soll jetzt sowas schon wieder? Tolle Diskussionskultur die du an den Tag legst, hascht meinen Reschpeckt^^
Ich weiß schon, ihr wollt lieber unter euch bleiben und in Ruhe hetzen etc.
Bin doch auch schon wieder weg hier, wünsche euch allen noch erholsame Zeiten ohne jegliche Gegenstimmen


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ich bin durchaus bereit, mich mit den Vorwürfen des Wahlbetrugs auseinander zu setzen, zumal mir das wohlfeilste aller Alman-Hobbys - also in trautester Burgfrieden-Lynchatmosphäre ein Exempel am Bosporus-Napoleon zu statuieren - nicht so ganz zusagt. Und das obwohl ich politisch wohl weiter von Erdogan entfernt bin, als viele seiner Kritiker.

Das Problem ist hier aber gerade: du willst uns davon überzeugen, dass es Belege für einen Wahlbetrug gäbe - aber gibst uns diese Belege nicht. Bzw. gibst uns nur ein Video aus politisch zumindest fragwürdiger Quelle, das außer dir kaum jemand versteht. Und gibst dir nicht mal Mühe, uns genau zu erklären/zu übersetzen, was dort gesagt wird.

Sorry, das ist keine überzeugende Diskussionsstrategie.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich bin durchaus bereit, mich mit den Vorwürfen des Wahlbetrugs auseinander zu setzen, zumal mir das wohlfeilste aller Alman-Hobbys - also in trautester Burgfrieden-Lynchatmosphäre ein Exempel am Bosporus-Napoleon zu statuieren - nicht so ganz zusagt. Und das obwohl ich politisch wohl weiter von Erdogan entfernt bin, als viele seiner Kritiker.
> 
> Das Problem ist hier aber gerade: du willst uns davon überzeugen, dass es Belege für einen Wahlbetrug gäbe - aber gibst uns diese Belege nicht. Bzw. gibst uns nur ein Video aus politisch zumindest fragwürdiger Quelle, das außer dir kaum jemand versteht. Und gibst dir nicht mal Mühe, uns genau zu erklären/zu übersetzen, was dort gesagt wird.
> 
> Sorry, das ist keine überzeugende Diskussionsstrategie.



Sein Problem ist er nutzt ganz bewust keine anderen "Quellen".

Ich verweise dazu auch mal auf nachfolgenden Post, wo ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht hatte seine geposteten "Beweise" zum verhafteten NGO Mitarbeiter Peter Steudtner  aus dem türkischen Fernsehn aufzudröseln und sich am Ende nur rausstellte das man auch jemanden hätte vor die Kamera stellen können der etwas über "Beweise" zu Echsenmenschen und der Flacherde erzählt, es hätte die gleiche Aussagekraft gehabt:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...rfassung-fuer-die-tuerkei-28.html#post8959108

Seine aktuellen Links möchte man sich da schon garnicht mehr ansehen, da ich die starke Vermutung habe das die türkischen Quellen sich da nicht mit mehr Ruhm bekleckern, aber was erwartet man auch von gleichgeschalteten AKP treuen Staatsmedien, die erst vor kurzen wieder beim Anschlag im niederländischen Utrecht  auf Basis eines Twitter-Posts eines x-beliebigen Users den Drachenlord zum Attentäter erklärt haben, weil sie scheinbar unfähig zur sachlichen / thematischen Recherche sind (aber muss man ja auch nicht können wenn man sowieso einfach alle "Beweise" für die eigene Propaganda selbst konstruiert):

Tuerkischer TV-Sender macht Youtuber zum Utrecht-Attentaeter



Poulton schrieb:


> Wurde von dir eigentlich damals, wie es sich für  einen Erdo-Anhänger gehört, auch die Cola ins Klo geschüttet?



Ich glaube diesmal war es keine Coca Cola sondern Pepsi, weil das weniger teuer ist (man muss aktuell ja sparen, weils mit der eigenen Währung nicht soweit her ist). 

*edit*
Es läuft in der Türkei (den Berg runter):

*Turkey's construction boom collapses  on Erdogan's AKP / Focus on Europe*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5clKLODxxS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RtZk (4. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ich finde es traurig wie deine Landleute in einem von einem willkürlichen Autokraten regierten armen Entwicklungsland leben müssen und du diesem und der Situation im Land zujubelst, während du im freien und reichen Deutschland lebst. 
Vielleicht solltest du einfach zurück.


----------



## Slezer (4. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



RtZk schrieb:


> [..] freien und reichen Deutschland lebst. [..]



Hab ich etwas verpasst?


----------



## Oi!Olli (4. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Slezer schrieb:


> Hab ich etwas verpasst?


Im Vergleich zur Türkei sind die Leute frei und reich. Und hier kannst sogar die Regierung kritisieren. 

Gut in der Türkei darfst du das auch. Unsere Regierung kritisieren.


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Duvar schrieb:


> In den Nachrichten.
> Hier zB nur ein kleiner Teil dessen was dort abgezogen wurde YouTube



Mein Ausländisch ist gerade eingerostet. Gibt es da auch eine Übersetzung bzw. eine andere Quelle? Eventuell sogar öffentlich rechtliches Fernsehen aus Deutschland, die das bestätigen?


----------



## RtZk (4. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Slezer schrieb:


> Hab ich etwas verpasst?



Kein deutscher Staatsbürger muss hungern oder auf der Straße leben und ich kann offen auf der Straße die Regierung und den Staat kritisieren.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Die  akp wollen sich  bestimmt die ungültige Stimmen für sich schreiben lassen  waa


----------



## Poulton (4. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



RtZk schrieb:


> Kein deutscher Staatsbürger muss hungern oder auf der Straße leben und ich kann offen auf der Straße die Regierung und den Staat kritisieren.


Der letzte Teil stimmt, aber der erste Teil: Obdachlosigkeit: Bald koennte es 1,2 Millionen Menschen ohne Wohnung geben | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Duvar (4. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Die  akp wollen sich  bestimmt die ungültige Stimmen für sich schreiben lassen  waa



Da waren ja sehr viele Stimmen als ungültig bewertet worden, schauen wir mal was passiert die nächsten Tage und hoffen, dass es mit der CHP in Ankara und Istanbul besser läuft.
Wenn die dort gute Arbeit leisten, könnte die AKP noch weiter an Stimmen verlieren bei den nächsten Wahlen, mal sehen ob sie ihre Chance nutzen.
Aber wie gesagt, erstmal abwarten, was jetzt im Endeffekt raus kommt.


----------



## RtZk (4. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Poulton schrieb:


> Der letzte Teil stimmt, aber der erste Teil: Obdachlosigkeit: Bald koennte es 1,2 Millionen Menschen ohne Wohnung geben | ZEIT ONLINE



Nein alle Teile stimmen. Noch mal durchlesen und am Besten auch mal deinen Link selbst lesen. Kein deutscher Staatsbürger muss auf der Straße leben, alle von diesen WOLLEN auf der Straße leben, das ist ihr gutes Recht, aber demnach habe ich auch kein Mitleid mit ihnen, da sie es sich selbst rausgesucht haben.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



RtZk schrieb:


> ...aber demnach habe ich auch kein Mitleid mit ihnen, da sie es sich* selbst rausgesucht *haben.



In welchen Katalog muss man da schauen, oder tippt man das einfach bei google in die Suchanfrage ein?


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

"Alle" nicht aber für einen Großteil trifft es wohl wirklich zu. Aber so einfach kann man es auch nicht sagen, da viele von denen Suchtprobleme haben und psychisch krank sind.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Headcrash schrieb:


> "Alle" nicht aber für einen Großteil trifft es wohl wirklich zu. Aber so einfach kann man es auch nicht sagen, da viele von denen Suchtprobleme haben und psychisch krank sind.



Ehr im Gegenteil, die meisten suchen es sich nicht aus obdachlos zu werden (wirklich freiwillige "Obdachlosigkeit" dürfte ehr die Ausnahme sein). Obdachlosigkeit ist meistens die Folge von ungelösten Problemen (sozial, gesundheitlich und / oder ,damit oft einhergehend, wirtschaftlich) und nur selten das Ergebnis einer freien Entscheidung lieber unter freien Himmel, leben zu wollen.


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Doch. Es gibt auch nicht wenige die sich dafür entschieden haben und sich dadurch "freier" fühlen.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Doch. Es gibt auch nicht wenige die sich dafür entschieden haben und sich dadurch "freier" fühlen.



Nicht wenige bedeutet genau wie viele? Die Mehrheit, oder am Ende doch nur der relativierende Ausdruck für ein geringer Prozentsatz?


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht wenige bedeutet genau wie viele? Die Mehrheit, oder am Ende doch nur der relativierende Ausdruck für ein geringer Prozentsatz?


Eine Zahl weiß ich nicht. Aber ich habe das immer mal wieder gehört bzw im Fernsehen auch in Reportagen gesehen.


----------



## RtZk (4. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ehr im Gegenteil, die meisten suchen es sich nicht aus obdachlos zu werden (wirklich freiwillige "Obdachlosigkeit" dürfte ehr die Ausnahme sein). Obdachlosigkeit ist meistens die Folge von ungelösten Problemen (sozial, gesundheitlich und / oder ,damit oft einhergehend, wirtschaftlich) und nur selten das Ergebnis einer freien Entscheidung lieber unter freien Himmel, leben zu wollen.



Finanzielle sind es NIE. Auch wenn sich jemand gezwungen sieht auf der Straße zu leben aus was für Gründen auch immer, er wird von niemand anderem als sich selbst dazu gezwungen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

... oder von den Zwängen und Problemen, die dieser Mensch hat, und die von unserem sozialen Netz, das nicht erst seit Gestern quadratkilometergroße Maschen aufweist, nicht aufgefangen werden. Und der Betroffene Mensch aus eigener Kraft eben die Situation nicht mehr abwenden bzw. aus ihr heraus kommt.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*



RtZk schrieb:


> Finanzielle sind es NIE. Auch wenn sich jemand gezwungen sieht auf der Straße zu leben aus was für Gründen auch immer, er wird von niemand anderem als sich selbst dazu gezwungen.



Schlichter Blödsinn, wenn die Mieten zu hoch sind das Einkommen durch Arbeit aber zu niedrig können sehr wohl rein finanzielle Faktoren zum ausschlaggebenden Faktor einer Obdachlosigkeit werden.
Oder was sind deiner Meinung nach die Faktoren die erklären wieso die Zahl der Personen zunehmend steigt die trotz Arbeit in die Obdachlosigkeit abrutschen?

Verweigerung, oder die freie Wahl der Obdachlosigkeit ist es wohl kaum:

Obdachlos trotz Arbeit - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Poulton (4. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

O-Ton Schröder:


> Third, we must liberalize our labour market – and we have already done a great deal in this respect. We have established one of the best low paying sectors in Europe.
> 
> http://gerhard-schroeder.de/en/2005/01/28/davos-speech/


Danke dafür...


----------



## Don-71 (4. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Schlichter Blödsinn, wenn die Mieten zu hoch sind das Einkommen durch Arbeit aber zu niedrig können sehr wohl rein finanzielle Faktoren zum ausschlaggebenden Faktor einer Obdachlosigkeit werden.
> Oder was sind deiner Meinung nach die Faktoren die erklären wieso die Zahl der Personen zunehmend steigt die trotz Tätigkeit in die Obdachlosigkeit abrutschen?
> 
> Verweigerung, oder die freie Wahl der Obdachlosigkeit ist es wohl kaum:
> ...



Sorry, aber das ist doch Bullshit!
Sowohl das Sozialamt sowie die Arbeitsargentur unterstützen jeden der will und es ist nun kein Geheimnis das es 30 Km außerhalb der meisten Großstädte schon Wohnraum gibt, der zugewiesen werden kann. Meinetwegen gibt es bei München, Berlin und Hamburg da Ausnahmen, aber wer keine Wohnung hat, sollte sich mal überlegen, ob er nicht außerhalb einer Großstadt besser wieder auf die Beine kommt.
Und das ist jederzeit möglich, wenn man den eigenen Willen dazu hat.
Lieber lebe ich erstmal etwas in der Wallachei mit einem Dach über dem Kopf, als ohne in der Innenstadt einer Großstadt!


----------



## Poulton (4. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*

Um mal aus den oben schonmal Zeit-Artikel zu zitieren:


> Doch die Situation ist viel komplexer, als sie auf den ersten Blick  erscheint. Die meisten Wohnungslosen sind nicht obdachlos – und damit  auch kaum sichtbar. Viele Menschen leben seit Jahren in betreuten  Wohnheimen und finden nicht mehr in ein geregeltes Leben zurück.  *Vermieter wollen oft nicht an Wohnungslose vermieten, doch ohne Wohnung  bekommen die meisten keinen Job – und ohne Job keine eigene Wohnung. * Auch die ausladende Bürokratie und die oft engen Notunterkünfte machen  vielen zu schaffen. Sogar Familien werden immer häufiger wohnungslos,  mehr als jede vierte Betroffene ist weiblich, schätzt die BAGW.


Beim fett markierten fühle ich mich an den Hauptmann von Köpenick erinnert: Ohne Arbeit keine Papiere und ohne Papiere keine Arbeit. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Sowohl das Sozialamt sowie die Arbeitsargentur unterstützen jeden der  will und es ist nun kein Geheimnis das es 30 Km außerhalb der meisten  Großstädte schon Wohnraum gibt, der zugewiesen werden kann. Meinetwegen  gibt es bei München, Berlin und Hamburg da Ausnahmen, aber wer keine  Wohnung hat, sollte sich mal überlegen, ob er nicht außerhalb einer  Großstadt besser wieder auf die Beine kommt.


Rein interessehalber: Warst du auch nur ein einziges mal in deinem Leben auf Grundsicherung angewiesen? (die Frage geht an der Stelle auch an RtZk)


€: ... ein Schland, in dem wir Wirtschaftsnutten gut und gerne leben: Familien auf der Strasse: Vater, Mutter, obdachlos - Gesellschaft - Sueddeutsche.de


----------



## Nightslaver (5. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist doch Bullshit!
> Sowohl das Sozialamt sowie die Arbeitsargentur unterstützen jeden der will und es ist nun kein Geheimnis das es 30 Km außerhalb der meisten Großstädte schon Wohnraum gibt, der zugewiesen werden kann. Meinetwegen gibt es bei München, Berlin und Hamburg da Ausnahmen, aber wer keine Wohnung hat, sollte sich mal überlegen, ob er nicht außerhalb einer Großstadt besser wieder auf die Beine kommt.
> Und das ist jederzeit möglich, wenn man den eigenen Willen dazu hat.
> Lieber lebe ich erstmal etwas in der Wallachei mit einem Dach über dem Kopf, als ohne in der Innenstadt einer Großstadt!



Oh ja, du gehst sobald du wohnungslos wirst sicher direkt mal auf Arbeit zu deinem Chef und sagst: "Sorry Chef, aber ab morgen komm ich dann nicht mehr weil ich meine Bude nicht mehr leisten kann und mir erstmal eine Wohnung irgendwo auf dem Land suche um wieder "auf die Beine" zu kommen und von da nicht mehr auf Arbeit gelangen kann.
Im Anschluss gehst zum Amt und bittest wegen Arbeitslosigkeit um Sozialleistungen.
Kann dir aber sagen was passieren wird, Amt sagt dir 3 Monate Sperre der Leistungen weil du "unbegründet" deine Arbeit "gekündigt" hast. 

Und was die Hilfe bei Wohnungssuche angeht, wie wollen & sollen die bei den Ämtern bei dieser zunehmenden Flutt an Bedarfsfällen noch helfen?
Sozialwohnungen kategorisch über Jahre abgebaut, Bestände teilweise bis weit über 50% verringert, da hörst, sofern du nicht gerade absoluter Härtefall (schwere Behinderung, Pflegefall) bist regelmäßig nur müssen sie halt suchen, oder mal im Wohnheim fragen.


----------



## Don-71 (5. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

@  Nightslaver

Sorry für mich ist das einfach Schwachsinn, weil ich es nie darauf ankommen lassen würde wohnungslos zu werden, wahrscheinlich kann ich mir das auch deshalb sehr schwer vorstellen, weil meine soziale Integration "so gut" ist, das mir das auch bei völliger Ignoranz meinerseits fast nicht passieren könnte. Aber das man sich seine Wohnung nicht mehr leisten kann, passiert nicht über nacht, sondern kündigt sich an und wenn alle Stricke reißen, muss man halt zum weitesten S Bahnhof ausweichen und eine halbe bis Stunde Fahrt po Strecke auf sich nehmen, um an ein Dach über dem Kopf zu kommen (das habe ich schon selber praktiziert 2 Stunden pro Tag an Anfahrtswegen). Darüber hinaus habe zumindestens ich bei Firmen gearbeitet, wo Niemand der sich rechtzeitig gemeldet hät, keine Hilfe bekommen hätte.

Man kann Wohngeld beantragen, man kann zur Stadt gehen, zumindestens in meiner Stadt und sich Hilfe holen und ich wohne 25KM außerhalb von Hannover (also nahe Großstadt).

Nein ich habe ALG II noch nie in Anspruch genommen, bis jetzt sehr glücklicherweise nur ALG I, aber es gibt Leute die mir sehr nahe stehen, die das schon mussten und die ich dabei unterstützt habe, auch als Begleitung zum Amt, alsoi ich bin nicht völlig blauäugig.

Wer den Kopf in den Sand steckt, kann durchaus sehr in Schwierigkeiten geraten, wer rechtzeitig aktiv wird und sich Hilfe organisiert von allen Seiten, hat mehr als gute Chancen, nie so etwas zu erleben!


----------



## RtZk (5. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Schlichter Blödsinn, wenn die Mieten zu hoch sind das Einkommen durch Arbeit aber zu niedrig können sehr wohl rein finanzielle Faktoren zum ausschlaggebenden Faktor einer Obdachlosigkeit werden.
> Oder was sind deiner Meinung nach die Faktoren die erklären wieso die Zahl der Personen zunehmend steigt die trotz Arbeit in die Obdachlosigkeit abrutschen?
> 
> Verweigerung, oder die freie Wahl der Obdachlosigkeit ist es wohl kaum:
> ...



Deine finanzielle Situation ist kein Grund dafür, noch einmal, der Staat finanziert dir eine Wohnung, nur, nein, er finanziert dir keine Innenstadt Wohnung, wenn du dann eben 40min zur Arbeit mit der S-Bahn musst, dann ist es halt so, wer nicht zum Amt geht sucht sich das Leben auf der Straße selbst raus, und das ist Fakt.

Ich beschwere mich auch nicht, dass ich mir keine Wohnung in Manhattan leisten kann, jeder wohnt eben da wo er es sich leisten kann, das Leben ist kein Wunschkonzert.


----------



## Poulton (5. April 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*

Es geht nicht darum, dass man 5 Minuten mehr oder weniger für die Fahrt zur Arbeit braucht, sondern dass es selbst für "Normalverdiener" mittlerweile so gut wie unmöglich ist, eine Wohnung im Tagespendelbereich (siehe Zumutbarkeitskriterien SGB II*) bestimmter Städte zu bekommen. Bei Berlin kommt noch hinzu, dass man es auch 74 Jahre nach Kriegsende nicht geschafft hat, das damals demontierte zweite Gleis wieder zu verlegen und damit den Wohnungsmarkt zu entspannen. Wobei das auch wieder ein Paradebeispiel bundesdeutscher Verkehrspolitik ist, wo das Auto das liebste Kind ist und die Schiene als letzter Husten gilt.

*= Und die als zumutbar geltenden insgesamt 5h Pendelzeit zur und von der Arbeit pro Tag, halte ich nicht nur für das Sozial- und Privatleben der Betroffenen für eine Katastrophe, sondern auch für einen ökonomischen und ökologischen Wahnwitz.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sozialwohnungen kategorisch über Jahre abgebaut, Bestände teilweise bis weit über 50% verringert,


Wen da die Zahlen interessieren:
https://www.gruene-bundestag.de/fil...de/themen_az/bauen/PDF/KA_Sozialwohnungen.pdf  (PDF), Seite 2 für das Jahr 2002 sowie die Entwicklung von 2006 bis 2016  in Gesamtdeutschland und auf Seite 4 die Zahlen für 2017
Für 2017 nach Bundesland  aufgeschlüsselt:  https://www.linksfraktion.de/filead...-Sozialwohnungen-2017_Nachfrage_gelbe-Tab.pdf  (PDF), Seite 2


€: Auch auf die Gefahr hin als Spaßverderber dazustehen: Könnte ein Mod die Wohnungsdiskussion bitte dahin verschieben: Volksentscheid in Berlin: Umwandlung von Wohnungen in Sozialwohnungen ?


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Erdogan haut mal wieder einen raus:



> "in Istanbul, wo es mehr als zehn Millionen Wähler gibt, hat wohl keiner das Recht und die Befugnis, sich mit einem Unterschied von 13.000 oder 14.000 Stimmen als Sieger aufzuspielen."



Natürlich, wenn die "falsche" Partei 14.000 Stimmen mehr hat, dann zählt das natürlich nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Erdogan haut mal wieder einen raus:
> 
> 
> 
> Natürlich, wenn die "falsche" Partei 14.000 Stimmen mehr hat, dann zählt das natürlich nicht.



Halt ein lupenreiner Demokrat dieser Erdogan & die Türkei unter ihm... 

*Türkei: Im Polizeigewahrsam verschwunden / arte: Re / Doku / 30:07 min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lcoAZ0xpUH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verminaard (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Spaetestens jetzt wirds extrem duenn mit den Argumenten fuer Erdolf.


----------



## Poulton (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Tuerkei: Wahl in Istanbul muss wiederholt werden - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Nicht auszudenken wenn die AKP nochmal verliert.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Poulton schrieb:


> Tuerkei: Wahl in Istanbul muss wiederholt werden - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Nicht auszudenken wenn die AKP nochmal verliert.



Wird nicht passieren. Diesmal hat man garantiert bereits die Wahlfälschung vorbereitet, zur Sicherheit, um nicht nochmal das Gesicht zu verlieren.


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Erdowahn wird schon dafür sorgen, dass sie dieses mal gewinnen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*



Poulton schrieb:


> Tuerkei: Wahl in Istanbul muss wiederholt werden - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Nicht auszudenken wenn die AKP nochmal verliert.



Ach, das ist doch ganz einfach. Entweder ist Gülen schuld, oder der Westen oder wer  halt gerade dran ist, Schuld zu sein.


----------



## Poulton (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

...oder Sender aus dem AKP Firmengeflecht machen Drachenlord verantwortlich, wie schonmal geschehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Man muss aber sagen, die Opposition in der Türkei hat Humor:

Tuerkei: CHP beantragt Annullierung der Praesidentschaftswahlen von 2018 

Das hätte der Postillon sich nicht besser ausdenken können.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Mesut Özil war mal wieder bei Erdogan zu Besuch, der ja bekanntlich ein "lupenreiner Demokrat" ist:

Mesut OEzil nimmt an Fastenbrechen mit Recep Tayyip Erdogan in Istanbul teil | WEB.DE

Ist schon ganz gut so das Özil, bei seiner Haltung zu Erdolf, nicht mehr für Deutschland in der Nationalmannschaft gespielt hat.


----------



## Oi!Olli (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Ach die Wm in Russland wurde boykottiert?


----------



## Sparanus (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei*

Müsste man eigentlich machen, aber dafür hätte Russland schon eine Schippe darauflegen müssen damit man sich dazu durchgerungen hätte.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei*

Die Türkei klagt 2 Journalisten der Nachrichtenagentur Bloomberg, mit dem Vorwurf absichtlicher "Destabilisierung der türkischen Wirtschaft" an, weil sie 2018 kritisch über die schwächelnde türkische Wirtschaft & die Reaktion der Regierung darauf berichtet haben. Bei einer Verurteilung drohnen ihnen zwischen 2 und 5 Jahren Haft :

Tuerkei: Bloomberg-Wirtschaftsreportern wird Prozess gemacht - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2020)

Istanbul: Tuerkische Anwaeltin stirbt nach Hungerstreik | tagesschau.de

Sehr traurig.


----------



## Adi1 (29. August 2020)

Ja, Erdogan entwickelt sich so langsam zum kleinen Hitler.

Wird mal Zeit,
um über die NATO-Mitgliedschaft dieses Landes mal ernsthaft zu diskutieren.


----------



## hoffgang (29. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wird mal Zeit,
> um über die NATO-Mitgliedschaft dieses Landes mal ernsthaft zu diskutieren.



Nein, wirds nicht...
Nur Zeit zu akzeptieren, dass diese Türkei nichts in der EU zu suchen hat.


----------



## RyzA (23. Januar 2021)

Wie eine Nacht die Türkei veränderte

Eine interessante Doku und Analyse von Can Dündar.


----------

